# Ho tradito, a voi la parola.



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2012)

La mia è solo una Amen, di supporto un bel vaffanculo.


----------



## Kid (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è solo una Amen, di supporto un bel vaffanculo.


 

Tell me more....


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2012)

non ho mica capito...


----------



## Tebina (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è solo una Amen, di supporto un bel vaffanculo.


A voi la parola?








Adesso scoppia un merdone sul foruma.....



Tebe nella cripta


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è solo una Amen, di supporto un bel vaffanculo.


1 a 1 e palla al centro...

ahahahahah


----------



## ferita (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è solo una Amen, di supporto un bel vaffanculo.



Cioè???


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tell me more....


E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.

Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita? 
Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso? 

Uno dei motivi che mi ha portato a tradire è stato questo, ho notato dei cambiamenti in me, troppi cambiamenti, e quell'amore che mi portava a desiderare mia moglie fisicamente non c'è più. Era il guardarla e desiderarla che mi faceva capire l'amore che avevo, era qualsiasi cosa egli facesse giusto o sbagliato che mi portava a guardarla e desiderarla, erano quei sorrisi che avevo sia dentro e fuori che nascevano da qualsiasi situazione tra me e lei, liti scambi di idee. dialoghi, vederla camminare, vederle stendere i panni, vederla mangiare e provare sensazioni che mi facevano felice, alcune situazioni sono rimaste quasi identiche, altre scomparse totalmente.

Ho tradito, e francamente tradire fa schifo! non ho provato nessuna emozione che mi suonasse nuova, nessun sentimento che mi facesse girare la testa, cosa ho provato? nulla. Ho tradito volendolo fare e volendomi godere il corpo di un'altra donna e di far godere del mio corpo.


----------



## ferita (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...



Cavolo Claudio!! E per fortuna che ne eri uscito...
Tu ne sei dentro fino al collo, come me, non se ne esce mai...
Però a me non va di fare nulla, tanto meno di tradire.
Forse la decisione più saggia è quella di troncare, ma quando ci sono i figli (anche se grandi) si fa troppa fatica a sfasciare la famiglia.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...


Beh dai....almeno non hai detto di essere stato "in balia degli eventi" e le solite cose......

Se posso dire la mia, sinceramente da quello che scrivevi me lo aspettavo che sarebbe successo (e se invece è uno scherzo per vedere come reagiamo, la mia idea non cambia )
Adesso cosa farai con tua moglie, glielo dirai? Oppure lo terrai per te?


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...


Se non e' una presa per il culo, ammazza che delusione...

hai voja a dirte che te la raccontavi pure te...


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Cavolo Claudio!! *E per fortuna che ne eri uscito*...
> Tu ne sei dentro fino al collo, come me, non se ne esce mai...
> Però a me non va di fare nulla, tanto meno di tradire.
> Forse la decisione più saggia è quella di troncare, ma quando ci sono i figli (anche se grandi) si fa troppa fatica a sfasciare la famiglia.


Che ne era uscito lo diceva lui eh


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Se non e' una presa per il culo*, ammazza che delusione...
> 
> hai voja a dirte che te la raccontavi pure te...


Pure tu hai sto dubbio vedo


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure tu hai sto dubbio vedo


Beh dalle cazzate che sparava al caderci con tutte le scarpe sarebbe proprio da pirla...


----------



## Kid (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho tradito, e francamente tradire fa schifo! non ho provato nessuna emozione che mi suonasse nuova, nessun sentimento che mi facesse girare la testa, cosa ho provato? nulla. Ho tradito volendolo fare e volendomi godere il corpo di un'altra donna e di far godere del mio corpo.


Pure io. Il problema mio è che non provai nulla a tradire e non ho più provato nulla nemmeno con mia moglie. Il tradimento mi ha svuotato completamente.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2012)

ma che intendete per non provare nulla?
che l'avventura non vi ha minimamente coinvolto o che dopo non avete provato sensi di colpa o altro?


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2012)

*NON CI CREDO MANCO SE MI MANDI UN FILMINO CON LA TROMBATA*


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Claudio,

... sono sinceramente senza parole ... 

... ma quando ti assale il vuoto interiore, troppi cambiamenti ... c'è il pericolo di perdersi un po' ...



mi siedo virtualmente a canto a te ... vuoi un cafe? 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *NON CI CREDO MANCO SE MI MANDI UN FILMINO CON LA TROMBATA*


Ciao Cheat..tutto bene????bufala anche per me..poi scusa sappiamo bene come sia diverso il sesso fuori da quello casalingo...e lui non ha provato nulla???......


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...




ritenta....può anche nn fare schifo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

Uhm... che ti devo dire fra? Lo sapevi già da prima che i tradimenti non risolvono un tubo. Avevi un vuoto, hai cercato di ignorarlo forse... adesso che pensi di fare?


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Cheat..tutto bene????bufala anche per me..poi scusa sappiamo bene come sia diverso il sesso fuori da quello casalingo...e lui non ha provato nulla???......


Visto Lothar? Tu usi sempre il termine di "piangenti" per definire i traditi....qui potremmo essere difronte ad un caso di "traditore piangente" 

Battuta a parte mi esprimo cosi perché più passa il tempo e più sono estremamente propenso all'idea che si tratti di bufala


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Cheat..tutto bene????bufala anche per me..poi scusa sappiamo bene come sia diverso il sesso fuori da quello casalingo...e lui non ha provato nulla???......


ciao loth...yes, tutto bene :mexican:

non lo so...non ci credo...non credo lo farebbe, e comunque non credo lo racconterebbe così...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Visto Lothar? Tu usi sempre il termine di "piangenti" per definire i traditi....qui potremmo essere difronte ad un caso di "traditore piangente"
> 
> Battuta a parte mi esprimo cosi perché più passa il tempo e più sono estremamente propenso all'idea che si tratti di bufala



ciao Niko..se tradisci non pensi a un bel niente..quindi e'impossibiel essere piangenti dopo..poi lui..una specie di frate..figurati se...aahahahhah:carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Visto Lothar? Tu usi sempre il termine di "piangenti" per definire i traditi....qui potremmo essere difronte ad un caso di "traditore piangente"
> 
> Battuta a parte mi esprimo cosi perché più passa il tempo e più sono estremamente propenso all'idea che si tratti di
> 
> bufala



non conosco ultimo come nessuno di voi credo...se fose stata una bufala..se avesse voluto inventare (secondo me) ne avrebbe parlato in modo positivo...avrebbe detto :è stato fantastico,coinvolgente ecc ecc..invece nn è stato nulla di tutto questo..perchè è giunto al tradimento quasi per forza..una sorta di ribellione,vendetta...
non è semplicemente capitato...
anche io mi sono sbalordita in virtù di quanto ho letto di lui in questi mesi...ma passare oltre..arrivare dall'altra parte è semplice...nn è impossibile...perchè quando capita ti chiedi cosa farebbe l'latro al tuo posto...o casa ha fatto...e quindi...
sono stata fedele a mio marito per 10 anni...credendo nella mia fedeltà...e dicevo no alle situazioni(cmq allettanti)con poco sforza..perchè nn mi interessava....adesso anche per me è tutto cambiato...
nn lo andrò a tradirlo tra un ora intendiamoci...nn mi sta scappando(come diciamo dalle mie parti)...
ma quel che ero prima nn c'è più...credevo in qualcosa che nn esiste...dunque???


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Niko..se tradisci non pensi a un bel niente..quindi e'impossibiel essere piangenti dopo..poi lui..una specie di frate..figurati se...aahahahhah:carneval:


Non mi è sembrato affatto piangente e non siamo tutti uguali Lothar, non per questo abbiamo il diritto di deridere gli altri.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non mi è sembrato affatto piangente e non siamo tutti uguali Lothar, non per questo abbiamo il diritto di deridere gli altri.



purtroppo quando NON SI PROVANO CERTE COSE cara sbriciolata è facile....
io cmq auguro lui e tutti coloro che ancora nn sanno...di non provare mai..perchè si piange...e pure tanto..

però poi ci si rialza...e credimi dopo aver battuto la testa esserti riempita di lividi e quant'altro...seipiu forte di prima...
ci vuole tempo...


----------



## Nameless (11 Giugno 2012)

a me sembra impossibile che non si provi niente.

qualcosa provi...  
Ci resti male se ti sei fatto mille castelli in aria su come poteva essere e poi la realtà non corrisponde alle aspettative, ti senti bene se è tutto bello, ti senti in colpa verso chi hai tradito, ti senti meglio/peggio... insomma, qualcosa provi...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh dai....almeno non hai detto di essere stato "in balia degli eventi" e le solite cose......
> 
> *Se posso dire la mia, sinceramente da quello che scrivevi me lo aspettavo che sarebbe successo (e se invece è uno scherzo per vedere come reagiamo, la mia idea non cambia )
> *Adesso cosa farai con tua moglie, glielo dirai? Oppure lo terrai per te?


Quoto.
sono propensa a credere a uno scherzo ma prima o poi........


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non conosco ultimo come nessuno di voi credo...se fose stata una bufala..se avesse voluto inventare (secondo me) ne avrebbe parlato in modo positivo...avrebbe detto :è stato fantastico,coinvolgente ecc ecc..invece nn è stato nulla di tutto questo..*perchè è giunto al tradimento quasi per forza..una sorta di ribellione,vendetta...*
> non è semplicemente capitato...
> anche io mi sono sbalordita in virtù di quanto ho letto di lui in questi mesi...ma passare oltre..arrivare dall'altra parte è semplice...nn è impossibile...perchè quando capita ti chiedi cosa farebbe l'latro al tuo posto...o casa ha fatto...e quindi...
> sono stata fedele a mio marito per 10 anni...credendo nella mia fedeltà...e dicevo no alle situazioni(cmq allettanti)con poco sforza..perchè nn mi interessava....adesso anche per me è tutto cambiato...
> ...


Per la questione bufala o meno sarà Claudio a chiarirlo se vorrà, io ho questa impressione però posso anche sbagliare eh 

Sul grassetto, ci può stare che si sia trattato di ribellione e vendetta, ma che ci sia "giunto quasi per forza" è una cosa che io non riesco a concepire e lui stesso ha detto che ha voluto farlo.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> a me sembra impossibile che non si provi niente.
> 
> qualcosa provi...
> Ci resti male se ti sei fatto mille castelli in aria su come poteva essere e poi la realtà non corrisponde alle aspettative, ti senti bene se è tutto bello, ti senti in colpa verso chi hai tradito, ti senti meglio/peggio... insomma, qualcosa provi...


che ne sai, magari era na cessa da paura co' le ascelle che grondavano sudore e magari co' l'entrata del luna park che puzzava pure de pescheria...

maro' che schifo....e puah...

(me lo stampo e lo uso come l'aglio con i vampiri...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *purtroppo quando NON SI PROVANO CERTE COSE cara sbriciolata è facile....
> io cmq auguro lui e tutti coloro che ancora nn sanno...di non provare mai..perchè si piange...e pure tanto..*
> 
> però poi ci si rialza...e credimi dopo aver battuto la testa esserti riempita di lividi e quant'altro...seipiu forte di prima...
> ci vuole tempo...


Visto che la battuta (forse fuori luogo e me ne scuso) l'ho fatta io, vorrei puntualizzare che io ho provato tutte quelle "cose" che tu dici


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Visto che la battuta (forse fuori luogo e me ne scuso) l'ho fatta io, vorrei puntualizzare che io ho provato tutte quelle "cose" che tu dici


Ciao Niko,

in che senso ... hai provato tutte quelle "cose"? ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> purtroppo quando NON SI PROVANO CERTE COSE cara sbriciolata è facile....
> io cmq auguro lui e tutti coloro che ancora nn sanno...di non provare mai..perchè si piange...e pure tanto..
> 
> però poi ci si rialza...e credimi dopo aver battuto la testa esserti riempita di lividi e quant'altro...seipiu forte di prima...
> ci vuole tempo...


Ciao,

... comunque non concordo ... pur non avendo provato certe cose ... 

non ho tradito ... ma nulla toglie al fatto che mi possa immedesimarmi in una tale situazione e riconoscere che fa tanto male ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...


Ciao Claudio...

Mi spiace che tu ti senta così.

Lo sai, lo sai da molto, che il tradimento di tua moglie ti ha strappato quell'aura di favola, quell'angolino di mondo fantastico che avevi, e a cui tenevi immensamente.
Ti sei reso conto di essere approdato nel mondo reale, in cui tua moglie è reale, e hai fatto quello che potevi per convincerti di averlo accettato, compreso, superato.
Forse non l'hai ancora nè accettato, nè compreso, nè superato.

Non sono dentro la tua testa, ma azzardo...

La guardi e non è più come prima... ti brucia ancora il tradimento. E per la tua cultura e pensieri, ti fa male pensare che anche se per poco, è stata toccata da un altro. Gira nella testa e nel cuore l'amore, la sofferenza, acuta proprio perchè la ami. La disillusione, la paura, un briciolo di rancore. Tutti questi sentimenti, altri ancora, o solo alcuni. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che una persona debba provare UN solo sentimento, anche verso la persona che ama.
Eri il cavaliere dall'armatura scintillante e lei la tua principessa.
Ti sei trovato Don Chisciotte, e lei Dulcinea, creatura di sogno fino che non la guardi con occhi privi della pazzia e della volontà di vedere il mondo come lo volevi.

Perchè tradire? Anche qui non sono nella tua testa, ma suggerisco, oltre a quello che hai detto tu...
Per toglierti l'armatura scintillante e vedere se sporcandoti potevi sopravvivere meglio in questa nuova realtà. Per rabbia. Per ubriacarti e non pensare. Per capire cosa aveva provato lei. Per vendicarti e tornare pari, sperando di ricominciare da zero.
Per renderti conto che tradire fa schifo e che vuoi solo lei, tua moglie.

Pessimi motivi per tradire (se mai ce ne sono di buoni. Ma se non ci sono motivi buoni, ce ne possono essere di peggiori di altri).

E ti senti da schifo, perchè il tuo tradimento non ti ha spiegato nulla, non ti ha restituito nessuna lucidità, non ti ha fatto sentire meglio. 
Forse perchè il tuo problema è ancora quello di accettare che tua moglie non è la principessa, e tu non sei il cavaliere dall'armatura scintillante.

Claudio, non so che hai intenzione di fare adesso, ma prima di decidere se parlarne a tua moglie, prenditi del tempo per pensare.

Sai, conosco una coppia. Lei mi dice che il suo uomo non è un principe dall'armatura scintillante. Dice che è un ometto su un asinello. E che non potrebbe amarlo così tanto se fosse altrimenti.

Non so se quello che ho scritto ci ha preso in qualche punto.
Ma ti mando un bacio sulla guancia.

Non conta nulla, proprio nulla, il mio punto di vista, ma non sei diventato una brutta persona per aver tradito.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Niko,
> 
> in che senso ... hai provato tutte quelle "cose"? ...
> 
> sienne


Credo che Annuccia si riferisse al fatto che Lothar, ridendo alla mia battuta, non potesse capire in quanto lui non sa come si sta a provare il tradimento, ecc....


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per la questione bufala o meno sarà Claudio a chiarirlo se vorrà, io ho questa impressione però posso anche sbagliare eh
> 
> Sul grassetto, ci può stare che si sia trattato di ribellione e vendetta, ma che ci sia "giunto quasi per forza" è una cosa che io non riesco a concepire e lui stesso ha detto che ha voluto farlo.



forse ho usato termini impropio..con la frase
"giunto per forza" volevo dire che in altre circostanze nn lo avrebbe fatto...ne cercato...
magari era da tempo che ci pensava..come lo facciamo un po tutti noi...giunta l'occasione l'ha presa al volo senza nemmeno riflettere..

se è vero per me ha fatto bene...


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

vabbe' ammettendo che sia ver,o stanno cadendo ad uno ad uno i paladini della ricucita....

ma la triste realta' e' hce non si ricuce proprio per un cazzo, e' solo una presa per il culo verso se stessi in primis e verso gli altri in secundis...

percio' date retta a me, mandateli all'ospedale, eviterete le vostre sofferenze ed oltre ad aver "spurgato" ve siete levati pure na' bella soddisfasiun...

f.to presidente Movimento per la non Violenza...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' ammettendo che sia ver,o stanno cadendo ad uno ad uno i paladini della ricucita....
> 
> ma la triste realta' e' hce non si ricuce proprio per un cazzo, e' solo una presa per il culo verso se stessi in primis e verso gli altri in secundis...
> 
> ...


Gli avvocati divorzisti sarebbero tutti a favore della tua mozione :smile:


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gli avvocati divorzisti sarebbero tutti a favore della tua mozione :smile:


non cvedo pvopvio...

io sono per il fai da te...

li reputo solo dei parassiti...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... comunque non concordo ... pur non avendo provato certe cose ...
> 
> ...


scusanmi tanto...non voglio contraddirti..ma nn è  la stessa cosa...
ti puoi immedesimare quanto vuoi come ho fatto io nei confronti di amici che prima di me ci sono passati...ma non è affatto la stessa cosa...


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusanmi tanto...non voglio contraddirti..ma nn è  la stessa cosa...
> ti puoi immedesimare quanto vuoi come ho fatto io nei confronti di amici che prima di me ci sono passati...ma non è affatto la stessa cosa...


Ciao,

no ... la stessa cosa non lo sarà mai ... 

ma basta, per riconoscere che fa tanto male ... non c'è bisogno di sperimentarlo ... ciò intendevo io ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Credo che Annuccia si riferisse al fatto che Lothar, ridendo alla mia battuta, non potesse capire in quanto lui non sa come si sta a provare il tradimento, ecc....


Ciao Niko,

grazie ...

infatti non avevo capito ...

sienne


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu non puoi....io puo'


che poi in pratica, sulla giostra e' andato mica ad un funerale...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è solo una Amen, di supporto un bel vaffanculo.




Senti Ultimo ...
penso che il forum ti stia dando alla testa..


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> no ... la stessa cosa non lo sarà mai ...
> 
> ...


infatti io nn lo auguro a nessuno...
mi riferivo solo a chi magari deride le persone che stanno male..tutto qui..nn era riferito ne a te ne ad altri come te...
solo a chi  crede che tutto sia facile..tutto sia inutile...chi parla di persone patetiche e quant'altro...
certo esagerare nn fa bene..io per prima cerco di stimolare o almeno ci provo chi si lascia affogare nel dolore...
ma poi penso che ognuno metabolizza le cose a modo suo o in base a quanto sia accaduto...all'intensità della cosa...e lascio stare...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che poi in pratica, sulla giostra e' andato mica ad un funerale...
> 
> ahahahahah


Stermy non mi deludere,,,non ci crederai spero.....


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti Ultimo ...
> penso che il forum ti stia dando alla testa..


a quella di sotto sicuro...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stermy non mi deludere,,,non ci crederai spero.....


in teoria no, in pratica chi lo conosce?

ripeto...se uno prende coscienza che sul tradimento subito s'e' raccontato un mare di cazzate, per me anche i freni inibitori vanno a puttane...

ci potrebbe stare, volendo...


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti io nn lo auguro a nessuno...
> mi riferivo solo a chi magari deride le persone che stanno male..tutto qui..nn era riferito ne a te ne ad altri come te...
> solo a chi  crede che tutto sia facile..tutto sia inutile...chi parla di persone patetiche e quant'altro...
> certo esagerare nn fa bene..io per prima cerco di stimolare o almeno ci provo chi si lascia affogare nel dolore...
> ma poi penso che ognuno metabolizza le cose a modo suo o in base a quanto sia accaduto...all'intensità della cosa...e lascio stare...


Ciao Annuccia,

avevo capito completamente alla rovescia il tuo post ... scusa ... 

questo succede perché spesso - e Lothar non me ne volere ... ma il tuo "beffeggiare" sul male altrui ... mi da tanta noia - sorvolo certi interventi ... 

sienne


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti io nn lo auguro a nessuno...
> mi riferivo solo a chi magari deride le persone che stanno male..tutto qui..nn era riferito ne a te ne ad altri come te...
> solo a chi  crede che tutto sia facile..tutto sia inutile...chi parla di persone patetiche e quant'altro...
> certo esagerare nn fa bene..io per prima cerco di stimolare o almeno ci provo chi si lascia affogare nel dolore...
> ma poi penso che ognuno metabolizza le cose a modo suo o in base a quanto sia accaduto...all'intensità della cosa...e lascio stare...


mi sa che questo post ti serva per esorcizzare il terrore che anche tu possa aprire gli occhi...

ma sono cosi' fondate sulla sabbia le vostre convinzioni?


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu non puoi....io puo'


bella questa risposta...direi degna di te...
ti senti superiore agli altri vero..spero questa tua sicurezza nn ti abbandoni mai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu non puoi....io puo'


Quello sul ramo più alto è quello che fa il botto più grosso, dovresti ricordartelo...


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mi sa che questo post ti serva per esorcizzare il terrore che anche tu possa aprire gli occhi...
> 
> ma sono cosi' fondate sulla sabbia le vostre convinzioni?


Ciao Stermy,

tu proprio non riesci ad immaginarti che si possa superare, in modo sincero, un tradimento ... 

io ci credo invece ... senza raccontarsela ... senza ingannarsi ... 

la ricetta non la conosco ... ma ero arrivata molto vicina ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu non puoi....io puo'


il giorno che ti renderai conto che tradire è molto più semplice che restare fedeli, sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> tu proprio non riesci ad immaginarti che si possa superare, in modo sincero, un tradimento ...
> 
> ...


e poi ch'e' successo?

hanno acceso la luce e ti sei svegliata?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bella questa risposta...direi degna di te...
> ti senti superiore agli altri vero..spero questa tua sicurezza nn ti abbandoni mai...



mah..cosa pensi di fare con i punti rossi???credi che mi dispiaccia??


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> il giorno che ti renderai conto che tradire è molto più semplice che restare fedeli, sarà sempre troppo tardi


vero.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e poi ch'e' successo?
> 
> hanno acceso la luce e ti sei svegliata?


Ciao Stermy 

hahaha ... 

no ... tempi sbagliati ... 

lui è caduto in una tale crisi profonda ... proprio lo ha spiazzato ... 

che invece di starmi vicina ... io da tradita dovevo capire lui ... 

... da sola non vado da nessuna parte ... bisogna essere in due ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> tu proprio non riesci ad immaginarti che si possa superare, in modo sincero, un tradimento ...
> 
> ...


certe persone nn ci arrivano....è un po ciò di cui parlavo prima..ma nn importa...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mah..cosa pensi di fare con i punti rossi???credi che *mi dispiaccia*??


no...a te???figurati..tu sei quello che ridi beato...mica lo conosci il dispiacere...
ma buon per te...


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy
> 
> hahaha ...
> 
> ...


me sa che e' andato in tilt perche' non voleva "limitarsi" e tu non abbozzavi...

alle lacrime di coccodrillo nun ce credo molto...

ahahahah


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certe persone nn ci arrivano....è un po ciò di cui parlavo prima..ma nn importa...


Ciao Annuccia,

è vero non importa ... 

spesso però certe cose ... ed ora mi riferisco a varie cose ... mi fanno sentire inferiore ... e mi danno noia ... 

... siamo delle lagne ... non possiamo capire ... ce la raccontiamo ... abbiamo contribuito ... siamo colpevoli pure noi ... 

NO! ... non ci sto! ... 



sienne


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certe persone nn ci arrivano....è un po ciò di cui parlavo prima..ma nn importa...


Non vorrei fartelo notare, ma ammesso che sia vero, anche Claudio era tra i piu' feroci che mi attaccavano per il mio scetticismo sulla ricucitura piu' o meno sentita e solida...

e sara' gia' il quarto "saltato" a stretto giro...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...a te???figurati..tu sei quello che ridi beato...mica lo conosci il dispiacere...
> ma buon per te...


senza offesa..sei l'unica che non ha capito che con Sbri io scherzavo....qua'dentro piangere sempre....


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sa che e' andato in tilt perche' non voleva "limitarsi" e tu non abbozzavi...
> 
> alle lacrime di coccodrillo nun ce credo molto...
> 
> ahahahah


Ciao,

ho fatto molta fatica all'inizio a crederci ... 

amoremio ... te la ricordi ... mi ha accompagnata su questo cammino ed ho capito, anche perché lo vedevo con i miei occhi, che avvolte una persona si perde ... perde l'orientamento, se stesso ... perde tutto e sta molto male ...

sarà difficile capirlo ... ma può succedere ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza offesa..sei l'unica che non ha capito che con Sbri io scherzavo....qua'dentro piangere sempre....



veramente nn sono stata l'unica a risponderti con disapprovazione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mi sa che questo post ti serva per esorcizzare il terrore che anche tu possa aprire gli occhi...
> 
> ma sono cosi' fondate sulla sabbia le vostre convinzioni?


Non è mica questione di fondare sulla sabbia. E' che quello che c'era prima non c'è più. Punto. Se si riesce a costruire qualcos'altro, bene... e ci si prova, con tutta la buona volontà. Forse anche troppa. Per questo io ho messo in chiaro un paio di cose: la prima, di non dare affatto per scontato che il nostro matrimonio non finirà. La seconda, che io sono molto cambiata, che sto facendo con fatica i conti con questo cambiamento... e che li deve fare pure lui. Perchè non è una commedia, sono cambiata e faccio una fatica boia perchè parecchie abitudini mi sono diventate estranee, parecchie cose che prima mi erano familiari adesso mi sono sgradite, parecchie cose nuove sono apparse all'orizzonte. Non è difficile in una situazione così instabile fare un passo falso, chiedersi in nome di cosa continuare nelle proprie convinzioni. Si chiama delusione, ed è anche peggio dell'incazzatura di cui parli tu.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho fatto molta fatica all'inizio a crederci ...
> 
> ...


cazzate...

non ci si perde mai nel durante il tradimento ma sempre e solo dopo scoperti...

ma guarda te il caso alle volte com'e' strano, neh?...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> il giorno che ti renderai conto che tradire è molto più semplice che restare fedeli, sarà sempre troppo tardi


beh dipende, sai???
in generale sono d'accordo, ma non è detto che la fedeltà sia sempre un atto d'amore...

ci sono uomini che non hanno mai toccato donna diversa dalla moglie...poi però vai a scoprire che non toccano nemmeno la moglie se non 3 volte l'anno: capodanno, pasqua e ferragosto...
...a quel punto il dubbio è lecito: il tizio è fedele per valori, o è fedele perchè del sesso non gliene fotte na mazza???

poi ci sono i fedeli che vivono nel paesino di 3mila abitanti e fanno un lavoro statico, e che come unica occasione di tradimento avrebbero una qualche pecora del pecoraio di paese...

quelli talmente brutti, poverini, che ogni giorno si chiedono come hanno fatto a trovarne una...e che anche volendo tradire dovrebbero farsi un mutuo...

ci sono quelli che "se tradisco il signore mi fulmina"...

insomma...tutto è relativo...
in generale la fedeltà è sempre più rara nella coppia di oggi...e quella vera dettata da amore e forti valori rappresenta una autentica nicchia a mio parere!!!


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzate...
> 
> non ci si perde mai nel durante il tradimento ma sempre e solo dopo scoperti...
> 
> ...


Ciao,

no Stermy ... lui si era perso già prima del tradimento ...

due anni prima ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2012)

Adesso devi solo farlo sapere a tua moglie per essere alla pari, visto che il tradito che tradisce lo fa solo er scopo di vendetta, tutte le altre menate è un raccontarsela. 
Avevi bisogno di questo per poter dire a tua moglie 1-1 palla al contro? Ok, se lei la prenderà bene niente più piagnistei e nessuna rottura di balle tra di voi, siete ormai della stessa pasta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzate...
> 
> non ci si perde mai nel durante il tradimento ma sempre e solo dopo scoperti...
> 
> ...


Dipende dai motivi Stermy... se tradire è un gesto di rabbia ti puoi anche perdere senza che nessuno ti abbia scoperto... lo sai tu e questo è abbastanza.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho fatto molta fatica all'inizio a crederci ...
> 
> ...



Ah... Amoremio.... mi manca tanto nel forum...


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è mica questione di fondare sulla sabbia. E' che quello che c'era prima non c'è più. Punto. Se si riesce a costruire qualcos'altro, bene... e ci si prova, con tutta la buona volontà. Forse anche troppa. Per questo io ho messo in chiaro un paio di cose: la prima, di non dare affatto per scontato che il nostro matrimonio non finirà. La seconda, che io sono molto cambiata, che sto facendo con fatica i conti con questo cambiamento... e che li deve fare pure lui. Perchè non è una commedia, sono cambiata e faccio una fatica boia perchè parecchie abitudini mi sono diventate estranee, parecchie cose che prima mi erano familiari adesso mi sono sgradite, parecchie cose nuove sono apparse all'orizzonte. Non è difficile in una situazione così instabile fare un passo falso, chiedersi in nome di cosa continuare nelle proprie convinzioni. Si chiama delusione, ed è anche peggio dell'incazzatura di cui parli tu.


ma appunto, uno sbrego su un lenzuolo anche la piu' capace rammendatrice non riesce ad eliminarlo...

ed a quel punto ci vengono in aiuto gli alibi...


----------



## Annuccia (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non vorrei fartelo notare, ma ammesso che sia vero, anche Claudio era tra i piu' feroci che mi attaccavano per il mio scetticismo sulla ricucitura piu' o meno sentita e solida...
> 
> e sara' gia' il quarto "saltato" a stretto giro...


io crdo solo in ciò che ho..che ho davanti...alla mia quotidianità...
le cose nn devono necessariamente  andare male.....

se poi dovessero..e dovessi saltare pure io come dici tu....e che vuoi che sia...mica mi starò a piangere addosso.
magari faccio un salto più lungo e approdo dove si sta meglio...perchè è ovvio che il peggio nn lo vuole nessuno...
ma nel frattempo nn ci penso mi godo me stessa le mie giornate ...mi fido di ciò che accade attorno a me...

vedi caro stermy..ognuno sa ciò che fa..c'è chi esagera per carità...c'è chi passa sopra a cose a cui io nn potrei...
ognuno è fatto a modo suo...perchè deriderli...


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma appunto, uno sbrego su un lenzuolo anche la piu' capace rammendatrice non riesce ad eliminarlo...
> 
> ed a quel punto ci vengono in aiuto gli alibi...


Ciao Stermy,

no, se accetti che hai un lenzuolo rammendato ... a volte può essere anche chic ... perché ti ha fatto capire tante cose. 

gli alibi servono solo se vuoi credere, che sia un lenzuolo intoccabile ... 

sienne


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende dai motivi Stermy... se tradire è un gesto di rabbia ti puoi anche perdere senza che nessuno ti abbia scoperto... lo sai tu e questo è abbastanza.


???

un traditore tradisce come gesto di rabbia?

ahahahahahah

ma c'e' qualche record da battere oggi per le stronzate?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> beh dipende, sai???
> in generale sono d'accordo, ma non è detto che la fedeltà sia sempre un atto d'amore...
> 
> ci sono uomini che non hanno mai toccato donna diversa dalla moglie...poi però vai a scoprire che non toccano nemmeno la moglie se non 3 volte l'anno: capodanno, pasqua e ferragosto...
> ...


Quello di Lothar è uin discorso diverso. Lui dice che ci vogliono "le palle" per tradire e io che sono una traditrice non capisco dove sia la difficoltà nel tradire. La difficoltà è nel momento della tentazione dire no, a dire si siamo capaci tutti.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io crdo solo in ciò che ho..che ho davanti...alla mia quotidianità...
> le cose nn devono necessariamente  andare male.....
> 
> se poi dovessero..e dovessi saltare pure io come dici tu....e che vuoi che sia...mica mi starò a piangere addosso.
> ...


non si parla di deriderli ma soltanto di fargli notare le cose che sentenziavano un attimo prima a sto punto soltanto per autoconvincersene...

riassunto:

se io dovessi arrivare a tradire, vi autorizzo gia' da adesso a dirmi tutto il peggio possibile...dov'e' il problema?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> no, se accetti che hai un lenzuolo rammendato ... a volte può essere anche chic ... perché ti ha fatto capire tante cose.
> 
> ...


quindi gli alibi non se li crea nessuno qua...

so' sempre gli altri che se li creano..

ma com'e' stu fatt'?..

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ???
> 
> un traditore tradisce come gesto di rabbia?
> 
> ...


Stavo parlando di un tradimento per reazione ad uno subìto.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo parlando di un tradimento per reazione ad uno subìto.


per me quello non fa tanto testo, mi riferivo evidentemente a quello in partenza..


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non si parla di deriderli ma soltanto di fargli notare le cose che sentenziavano un attimo prima a sto punto soltanto per autoconvincersene...
> 
> riassunto:
> 
> ...




tu poi asserire quel cazzo che ti pare stermy, ma le intenzioni di coloro che tradiscono possono essere molteplici perchè complessa è la testa della essere umano.


che poi tu ti possa o ti voglia beccare tutti gli insulti di questo mondo questo dipende dal tuo carattere, dalla tua personalità, dalla tua struttura.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi gli alibi non se li crea nessuno qua...
> 
> so' sempre gli altri che se li creano..
> 
> ...


Ciao,

il tutto è partito per il fatto che tu non credi, che dopo un tradimento sia possibile una riconcillazione vera ...

non ho affermato che è sempre così ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me quello non fa tanto testo, mi riferivo evidentemente a quello in partenza..


In quel caso sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Io volevo riferirmi a quella che POTREBBE essere la situazione di Claudio.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu poi asserire quel cazzo che ti pare stermy, ma le intenzioni di coloro che tradiscono possono essere molteplici perchè complessa è la testa della essere umano.
> 
> 
> che poi tu ti possa o ti voglia beccare tutti gli insulti di questo mondo questo dipende dal tuo carattere, dalla tua personalità, dalla tua struttura.


Le intenzioni che sottendono il tradimento sono molteplici?

N'artra che lavora all'U.C.A.S.

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Le intenzioni che sottendono il tradimento sono molteplici?
> 
> N'artra che lavora all'U.C.A.S.
> 
> ahahahahah


semplifica come vuoi. sti cazzi.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Giugno 2012)

Non sono uno che ripicca o che si porta avanti le cose che non manda giu',per questo motivo potrei pensare che Claudio abbia tradito per curiosita' viste le mancate emozioni provate...


blu


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello di Lothar è uin discorso diverso. Lui dice che ci vogliono "le palle" per tradire e io che sono una traditrice non capisco dove sia la difficoltà nel tradire. La difficoltà è nel momento della tentazione dire no, a dire si siamo capaci tutti.


si, in questo sono d'accordo...ma anche qui ci sono parecchie eccezioni:

non mancano persone che dicono NO per paura, più dei propri sensi di colpa che non del venire meno all'impegno "fedeltà"...una persona veramente tentata che riesce a dire no è sicuramente da elogiare, ma tante persone dicono no per sola paura di se stessi...

...compiono un gesto nobile, ma alla base c'è tutto fuorchè un vero valore...


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> semplifica come vuoi. sti cazzi.


e complica come vuoi, sti grandissimi cazzi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> semplifica come vuoi. sti cazzi.



però in effetti Stermy ha ragione

è inutile stare a cercare chissà che motivi per le nostre azioni,
che di solito sono determinate dai motivi più semplici


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, in questo sono d'accordo...ma anche qui ci sono parecchie eccezioni:
> 
> non mancano persone che dicono NO per paura, più dei propri sensi di colpa che non del venire meno all'impegno "fedeltà"...una persona veramente tentata che riesce a dire no è sicuramente da elogiare, ma tante persone dicono no per sola paura di se stessi...
> 
> ...compiono un gesto nobile, ma alla base c'è tutto fuorchè un vero valore...


Ciao ...

non so ... 
questo tema della fedeltà mi sta frullando per la testa da qualche giorno ... 
non credo di fare parte di una piccola nicchia ... ma io dico no, perché non mi va ... solo dispiaceri e tanto dolore punto. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono uno che ripicca o che si porta avanti le cose che non manda giu',per questo motivo potrei pensare che Claudio abbia tradito per curiosita' viste le mancate emozioni provate...
> 
> 
> blu


Neppure io penso alla ripicca, ma alla rabbia, non verso sua moglie, ma verso il crollo dei suoi sogni, delle sue certezze.


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello di Lothar è uin discorso diverso. Lui dice che ci vogliono "le palle" per tradire e io che sono una traditrice non capisco dove sia la difficoltà nel tradire. La difficoltà è nel momento della tentazione dire no, a dire si siamo capaci tutti.


Per tradire non ci vogliono le palle, direi che anzi  serve all'atto contrario, tutti sanno prendere su quello che gli capita, anche i nerd.
Lothar si è dipinto un alone di uomo con le palle perchè tradisce, non comprende che l'alone se lo vede solo lui, io personalmente ci vedo un uomo di mezza età inoltrata che vuole fare il giovane e non si accorge che il risultato è alquanto patetico.
Direi che il tradimento è patetico praticamente sempre, una dimostrazione totale di debolezza.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per tradire non ci vogliono le palle, direi che anzi  serve all'atto contrario, tutti sanno prendere su quello che gli capita, anche i nerd.
> Lothar si è dipinto un alone di uomo con le palle perchè tradisce, non comprende che l'alone se lo vede solo lui, io personalmente ci vedo un uomo di mezza età inoltrata che vuole fare il giovane e non si accorge che il risultato è alquanto patetico.
> Direi che il tradimento è patetico praticamente sempre, una dimostrazione totale di debolezza.


Ciao,

quando fai una cosa in cui ci credi ... ma ci credi veramente ... 
non ti costa proprio nulla a vivere secondo i tuoi principi. 

sienne


----------



## ferita (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per tradire non ci vogliono le palle, direi che anzi serve all'atto contrario, tutti sanno prendere su quello che gli capita, anche i nerd.
> Lothar si è dipinto un alone di uomo con le palle perchè tradisce, non comprende che l'alone se lo vede solo lui, io personalmente ci vedo un uomo di mezza età inoltrata che vuole fare il giovane e non si accorge che il risultato è alquanto patetico.
> Direi che il tradimento è patetico praticamente sempre, una dimostrazione totale di debolezza.



Ma no, secondo me non è patetico.
Solo che va fatto perchè si ha voglia, o perchè ci si innamora, insomma, senza premeditazione.
Quella di Claudio mi è sembrato una scappatoia che però non ha sortito alcun effetto.
Non è così che funziona.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adesso devi solo farlo sapere a tua moglie per essere alla pari, visto che il tradito che tradisce lo fa solo er scopo di vendetta, tutte le altre menate è un raccontarsela.
> Avevi bisogno di questo per poter dire a tua moglie 1-1 palla al contro? Ok, se lei la prenderà bene niente più piagnistei e nessuna rottura di balle tra di voi, siete ormai della stessa pasta.


Non della stessa pasta...mio caro...
Ma sullo stesso piano...
Io fossi Ultimo direi a mia moglie...
Cara mi dispiace ho ceduto pure io alla tentazione della carne e mi ha fatto schifo...
Mi perdoni vero?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non si parla di deriderli ma soltanto di fargli notare le cose che sentenziavano un attimo prima a sto punto soltanto per autoconvincersene...
> 
> riassunto:
> 
> ...


Tranquillo Stermy...oramai sei troppo vecchio per certe cose...
Ci potresti rimettere le coronarie

ahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per tradire non ci vogliono le palle, direi che anzi  serve all'atto contrario, tutti sanno prendere su quello che gli capita, anche i nerd.
> Lothar si è dipinto un alone di uomo con le palle perchè tradisce, non comprende che l'alone se lo vede solo lui, io personalmente ci vedo un uomo di mezza età inoltrata che vuole fare il giovane e non si accorge che il risultato è alquanto patetico.
> Direi che il tradimento è patetico praticamente sempre, una dimostrazione totale di debolezza.


Anche lamentarsi per 4 anni perchè na stronza ti ha tradito...è una grandissima dimostrazione di debolezza...

Quando, credimi, la cosa che fa più friggere gli altri, è la nostra felicità...

Pensa che botta se per caso Serena ti reincontrasse e trovasse difronte a sè un uomo cento volte più felice di quel povero cristo che aveva incrociato...

Uno che le dice felice...ah ma sei tu?
E chi si ricordava più di te...
Lei chiede...come ti va Daniele?

E daniele elenca tutti i suoi successi...

QUeste si mio caro SONO LE VERE VENDETTE...

Non i tuoi progetti da psicopatico...capisci?


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> non so ...
> questo tema della fedeltà mi sta frullando per la testa da qualche giorno ...
> ...


Comunque di base anche io sono contrario al tradimento, come tutti più o meno...fino a quando non ci si ritrova dentro!!!

Perché attenzione:
Per resistere magari ci vogliono le palle...ma uscirsene è ancora più dura!!!


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Comunque di base anche io sono contrario al tradimento, come tutti più o meno...*fino a quando non ci si ritrova dentro!!!*
> 
> Perché attenzione:
> Per resistere magari ci vogliono le palle...ma uscirsene è ancora più dura!!!


Ciao,

è questo il punto ... uno non si ritrova in una situazione che comprende un susseguirsi di tanti momenti per poter reagire ... non è un getto d'acqua ...

comunque ... anche il mio compagno mi ha spiegato, che per lui è stato come stare in un altro film ... che non centrava nulla con la realtà ... e quando si è svegliato ed ha realizzato la portata ... gli si è crollato il mondo a dosso.

quello si ... ho visto con i miei occhi, che anche chi tradisce può soffrire come un cane ... 

sienne


----------



## Sabina_ (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...


Un amore infantile quello che avevi per tua moglie... la donna angelicata! Meglio non essere amata affatto che essere amata così!


----------



## Spider (11 Giugno 2012)

...quello di Claudio è un tradimento senza emozione, nè in negativo, nè in positivo.
Non traspare niente... solo un elenco di parole...
Indifferentemente se effettuato già o solo ipotizzato.. dimostra che il tradimento per vendetta, non porta assolutamente a nulla, perchè mancano tutte le motivazioni del vero tradimento... e sono quelle e non altro a far veramente male ai traditi di turno.
la cosa peggiore che un tradito può fare a se stesso, è la "negazione" di stesso e i valori e ideali in cui credeva,
ma spesso questo è l'ultima fase, dopo o vi è una consapovole accettazione di sè o la rinuncia concreta e definitiva di certi valori.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per tradire non ci vogliono le palle, direi che anzi serve all'atto contrario, tutti sanno prendere su quello che gli capita, anche i nerd.
> Lothar si è dipinto un alone di uomo con le palle perchè tradisce, non comprende che l'alone se lo vede solo lui, io personalmente ci vedo un uomo di mezza età inoltrata che vuole fare il giovane e non si accorge che il risultato è alquanto patetico.
> Direi che il tradimento è patetico praticamente sempre, una dimostrazione totale di debolezza.


Sei fuori strada...io non nessun alone,e comunque rimango della mia idea,tradire non e'affatto semplice..e comunque non e'per i buoni,i timorosi o i depressi,Punto.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquillo Stermy...oramai sei troppo vecchio per certe cose...
> Ci potresti rimettere le coronarie
> 
> ahahahahahahaahahah


le coronarie le faccio saltare a te...

a 56anni te vorrei vede' a porta' sacchi di cemento da 50kg l'uno fino al terzo piano senz'ascensore...

anzi pure mo' manco riusciresti a tirarne giu' 1 dal furgoncino, neh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le coronarie le faccio saltare a te...
> 
> a 56anni te vorrei vede' a porta' sacchi di cemento da 50kg l'uno fino al terzo piano senz'ascensore...
> 
> ...


ristrutturi casa Stermy?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> veramente nn sono stata l'unica a risponderti con disapprovazione...



signora maestra invece si...mi frega zero..ma controllato..sono 3 verdi e 1 rosso(il tuo.....)chissa' come e'..


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> *Un amore infantile quello che avevi per tua moglie... la donna angelicata!* Meglio non essere amata affatto che essere amata così!



Quoto il grassetto... sul resto rimane da vedere... l'amore può crescere e diventare più maturo. Seguendo passo passo la maturazione della persona stessa....


----------



## JON (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le coronarie le faccio saltare a te...
> 
> a 56anni te vorrei vede' a porta' sacchi di cemento da 50kg l'uno fino al terzo piano senz'ascensore...
> 
> ...


Ma non erano 55? Come passa il tempo, 'tacci tua.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ristrutturi casa Stermy?


altre, perche' la mia gia' fecila...ahahahah

comunque si' e l'accendiamo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non erano 55? Come passa il tempo, 'tacci tua.


Ao' se me l'hai chiesto l'anno scorso erano 55, mo' so' 56...ahahahah

so' classe de fero '56...

er topp...tze'..

ahahahah


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Direi che il tradimento è patetico praticamente sempre, una dimostrazione totale di debolezza.


Punti di vista. In realtà può tranquillamente essere un evoluzione personale e anche della coppia.
Può essere una tappa di vita. E' fisiologico tradire.
Poi se sei una persona cattolica, quindi religiosa, bè i sentimenti centrano anche ben poco.
La fedeltà è un atto dogmatico, pure e semplice. Nel momento esatto in cui lo si dogmatizza si dà valore pari al tradimento e quindi la stessa importanza.


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Punti di vista. In realtà può tranquillamente essere un evoluzione personale e anche della coppia.
> Può essere una tappa di vita. E' fisiologico tradire.
> Poi se sei una persona cattolica, quindi religiosa, bè i sentimenti centrano anche ben poco.
> La fedeltà è un atto dogmatico, pure e semplice. Nel momento esatto in cui lo si dogmatizza si dà valore pari al tradimento e quindi la stessa importanza.


massi' damo la colpa al cristianesimo...

in effetti se stava mejo al tempo dei Greci che s'inchiappettavano i 12enni e nessuno li considerava pedofili...

ahahahahah


----------



## Flavia (11 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...



è una bufala....
comunque a prescindere da questo tuo racconto, come ho già avuto modo di dirti, quando leggevo i tuoi scritti non credo che tu sia felice, credo che tu ti voglia convincere di aver ritrovato una serenità che da quello che esprimi mi pare troppo forzata (opinione personale eh)


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (11 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E' fisiologico tradire.
> 
> La fedeltà è un atto dogmatico, pure e semplice. Nel momento esatto in cui lo si dogmatizza si dà valore pari al tradimento e quindi la stessa importanza.


Opinabile.


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei fuori strada...io non nessun alone,e comunque rimango della mia idea,tradire non e'affatto semplice..e comunque non e'per i buoni,i timorosi o i depressi,Punto.


No, è per i deboli. Non ci vuole niente a farlo, ci sono infinite possibilità nella vita e se tu devi impegnarti peer averne una te la dice lunga su quello che sei per le donne.  Io ho sempre avuto possibilità e di mia scelta non le ho mai utilizzate, perchè non voglio fare quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me, semplice e lineare.


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Punti di vista. In realtà può tranquillamente essere un evoluzione personale e anche della coppia.
> Può essere una tappa di vita. E' fisiologico tradire.
> Poi se sei una persona cattolica, quindi religiosa, bè i sentimenti centrano anche ben poco.
> La fedeltà è un atto dogmatico, pure e semplice. Nel momento esatto in cui lo si dogmatizza si dà valore pari al tradimento e quindi la stessa importanza.


E' una involuzione peersonale e della coppia, chi tradisce riscopre ll'adolescente coglionazzo che è in sè e lo sposa alla perfezione, dimmi che evoluzione c'è in una persona che ha deciso di involvere allo stadio adolescenziale e fare del male (tradimento non ha accezioni ppositive, è un atto che corrisponde a vogliaccheria).
Non centra il cristianesimo, semplicemente tu saresti felice di affidarti ad una persona che ti vende poi per un proprio tornaconto ee ti rovina la vita? Ecco cosa è il tradimento, l'avere un qualche vantaggio che però comporta un male altrui fottendosene.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, è per i deboli. Non ci vuole niente a farlo, ci sono infinite possibilità nella vita e se tu devi impegnarti peer averne una te la dice lunga su quello che sei per le donne. Io ho sempre avuto possibilità e di mia scelta non le ho mai utilizzate, perchè non voglio fare quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me, semplice e lineare.


ma si anch'io per radio ho sentito telefonata di tipo che asseriva..tutte quelle con cui ci ho provato ci sono state...sara'stato Raoul Bova forse..e magari lo sei anche tu ..se trovi tanto facilmente...io sono un comune mortale..e come tutti mi debbo''applicare''...se no nisba.Se e e'questo che intendi....


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io. Il problema mio è che non provai nulla a tradire e non ho più provato nulla nemmeno con mia moglie. Il tradimento mi ha svuotato completamente.


Kid, ripigliati, su!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma si anch'io per radio ho sentito telefonata di tipo che asseriva..tutte quelle con cui ci ho provato ci sono state...sara'stato Raoul Bova forse..e magari lo sei anche tu ..se trovi tanto facilmente...io sono un comune mortale..e come tutti mi debbo''applicare''...se no nisba.Se e e'questo che intendi....


Bhe' dai Lothar ai giorni nostri non è cosi' difficile trovere un posticino caldo he,,,
Io spesso pur essendo uno che sta sulle sue e non da occhiate maliziose mi trovo in situazioni a dir poco imbarazzanti,c'è na voglia di pisello in giro che talvolta mi spaventa '

Si sono un corteggiatore nato e la pappa pronta non mi attizza.

Immaginati come sia semplice per una donna.

blu dal saggio ;-)


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è mica questione di fondare sulla sabbia. E' che quello che c'era prima non c'è più. Punto. Se si riesce a costruire qualcos'altro, bene... e ci si prova, con tutta la buona volontà. Forse anche troppa. Per questo io ho messo in chiaro un paio di cose: la prima, di non dare affatto per scontato che il nostro matrimonio non finirà. La seconda, che io sono molto cambiata, che sto facendo con fatica i conti con questo cambiamento... e che li deve fare pure lui. Perchè non è una commedia, sono cambiata e faccio una fatica boia perchè parecchie abitudini mi sono diventate estranee, parecchie cose che prima mi erano familiari adesso mi sono sgradite, parecchie cose nuove sono apparse all'orizzonte. *Non è difficile in una situazione così instabile fare un passo falso, chiedersi in nome di cosa continuare nelle proprie convinzioni. Si chiama delusione, ed è anche peggio dell'incazzatura di cui parli tu*.


Molto vero, soprattutto il grassetto.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> *Punti di vista*. In realtà può tranquillamente essere un evoluzione personale e anche della coppia.
> Può essere una tappa di vita. E' fisiologico tradire.
> Poi se sei una persona cattolica, quindi religiosa, bè i sentimenti centrano anche ben poco.
> La fedeltà è un atto dogmatico, pure e semplice. Nel momento esatto in cui lo si dogmatizza si dà valore pari al tradimento e quindi la stessa importanza.


Esatto, punti di vista...e il mio è diverso 
Sul fatto poi che sia addirittura fisiologico tradire.....mah....


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, in questo sono d'accordo...ma anche qui ci sono parecchie eccezioni:
> 
> non mancano persone che dicono NO per paura, più dei propri sensi di colpa che non del venire meno all'impegno "fedeltà"...una persona veramente tentata che riesce a dire no è sicuramente da elogiare, ma tante persone dicono no per sola paura di se stessi...
> 
> ...*compiono un gesto nobile, ma alla base c'è tutto fuorchè un vero valore*...


Dipende sai. Se tu ritieni che il rispetto nei confronti del proprio compagno, il senso di lealtà e la sincerità nei suoi confronti non siano valori, allora hai ragione.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bhe' dai Lothar ai giorni nostri non è cosi' difficile trovere un posticino caldo he,,,
> Io spesso pur essendo uno che sta sulle sue e non da occhiate maliziose mi trovo in situazioni a dir poco imbarazzanti,c'è na voglia di pisello in giro che talvolta mi spaventa '
> 
> Si sono un corteggiatore nato e la pappa pronta non mi attizza.
> ...



amico purtroppo  ho 55 anni vuoi ch non lo sappia..forse la fretta e'stata cattiva consigliera...io ne ho''cestinate''parecchie..se non sonon come dico io non mi interessano.
Per questo''fatico''..........a loro basta un flap flap come scrive l'amica invornita Tebe....e quando capita apposta cammino un po'lontano da mia moglie..e vedo come la guardano..ahahahah..


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, in questo sono d'accordo...ma anche qui ci sono parecchie eccezioni:
> 
> non mancano persone che dicono NO per paura, più dei propri sensi di colpa che non del venire meno all'impegno "fedeltà"...una persona veramente tentata che riesce a dire no è sicuramente da elogiare, ma tante persone dicono no per sola paura di se stessi...
> 
> ...compiono un gesto nobile, *ma alla base c'è tutto fuorchè un vero valore*...


Probabilmente perché il rispetto, la sincerità e la fiducia che dai al tuo partner (e viceversa) PER TE non sono veri valori :up:


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché il rispetto, la sincerità e la fiducia che dai al tuo partner (e viceversa) PER TE non sono veri valori :up:


Mi hai copiato la risposta! Non si fa!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Giugno 2012)

*o io so' strano...............*

Io ho inteso la risposta di  Cheater come un vorrei,mi piacerebbe tanto  tanto ma tanto,che ti farei ma non posso.

Secondo me intendeva  dire io non mi devo porre limiti ma quando si è presi veramente da una donna  da un uomo quei limiti,quel vorrei ma non posso non ti passa neppure nel anticamera delle cervella.

Forse ho capito una mazza.

blu


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi hai copiato la risposta! Non si fa!


 eehh...sto leggendo a raffica tutte ste pagine e non avevo visto la tua.

L'avrei quotata e approvata anzi...mo la approvo


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho inteso la risposta di  Cheater come un vorrei,mi piacerebbe tanto  tanto ma tanto,che ti farei ma non posso.
> 
> *Secondo me intendeva  dire io non mi devo porre limiti ma quando si è presi veramente da una donna  da un uomo quei limiti,quel vorrei ma non posso non ti passa neppure nel anticamera delle cervella.
> *
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Ma la realtà è che la vita di una coppia è lunga, complicata ed è probabile che si attraversino momenti di crisi o di stanchezza. In quei momenti essere tentati da una bella scopata che ti ravviva la vita ci può stare, eccome. E' da ipocriti dire di no. Ma abbandonarsi o meno alla tentazione fa la differenza.

Se mio marito, durante la sua crisi, avesse evitato di finire a letto con altre donne e avesse scelto di condividere questa crisi con me, penso che l'esito sarebbe stato diverso. Evidentemente il rispetto per noi, per la nostra coppia e per ciò che avevamo costruito è passato in secondo piano.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho inteso la risposta di  Cheater come un vorrei,mi piacerebbe tanto  tanto ma tanto,che ti farei ma non posso.
> 
> Secondo me intendeva  dire io non mi devo porre limiti ma quando si è presi veramente da una donna  da un uomo quei limiti,quel vorrei ma non posso *non ti passa neppure nel anticamera delle cervella*.
> 
> ...


Non ti passa nell'anticamera del cervello se non dai importanza a quei valori che ho detto sopra...e di fatti Cheater ha reputato che chi non tradisce nella maggioranza dei casi fa si un gesto nobile ma lo fa per tutt'altro che un vero valore.

Poi magari invece di essere strano tu...sono strano io eh


----------



## Sole (11 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> eehh...sto leggendo a raffica tutte ste pagine e non avevo visto la tua.
> 
> L'avrei quotata e approvata anzi...mo la approvo


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende sai. Se tu ritieni che il rispetto nei confronti del proprio compagno, il senso di lealtà e la sincerità nei suoi confronti non siano valori, allora hai ragione.





Niko74 ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché il rispetto, la sincerità e la fiducia che dai al tuo partner (e viceversa) PER TE non sono veri valori :up:


io non volevo dire questo

ho specificato che se una persona normale subisce una tentazione ma la respinge E' DA ELOGIARE...

ritengo però che ci siano persone che rimangono fedeli ma alla base non è tanto un dare valore alla fedeltà quanto la paura di fare qualcosa "oltre" la propria normalità...oltre il proprio microcosmo...

cioè, una propria debolezza di fondo che si tramuta in questo caso in fedeltà...

in pratica, se riesco a essere ancora più chiaro, ritengo che il vero fedele sia colui che sa perfettamente quante tentazioni e quante opportunità ci sono in giro e riesce con forza a non cadere mai...
...mentre la tipologia di persona che intendo io considera INAPPLICABILE ogni cosa che va oltre le proprie abitudini...

temo di non essere chiarissimo...mi spiace


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io non volevo dire questo
> 
> ho specificato che se una persona normale subisce una tentazione ma la respinge E' DA ELOGIARE...
> 
> ...


Ma prima o poi queste persone che non vanno oltre i limiti cadono,appena superano la soglia o trovano colei o colui che le fa fare il salto...

Io mi ritrovo nel  vero fedele allora ;-)

wow questa si che na figata!!!

Sono ringalluzzito con sorrisone tra i denti.

blu


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le coronarie le faccio saltare a te...
> 
> a 56anni te vorrei vede' a porta' sacchi di cemento da 50kg l'uno fino al terzo piano senz'ascensore...
> 
> ...


ahahahahaah
Ma se sei un panzone e per giunta calvo...

ahahahahahahaha
che balista....

ahahahahahahaha

proprio vero è che i baresi sono degli abili affabulatori....
ahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Eliade (11 Giugno 2012)

Non ci credo...


----------



## exStermy (11 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ahahahahaah
> Ma se sei un panzone e per giunta calvo...
> 
> ahahahahahahaha
> ...


ue' tappo, io c'ho ancora tutti i capelli ed ormai li conosco per nome uno per uno...

come dici?...

scusa ce sta Vittorio che te manna a cagher'...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' tappo, io c'ho ancora tutti i capelli ed ormai li conosco per nome uno per uno...
> 
> come dici?...
> 
> ...


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' una involuzione peersonale e della coppia, chi tradisce riscopre ll'adolescente coglionazzo che è in sè e lo sposa alla perfezione, dimmi che evoluzione c'è in una persona che ha deciso di involvere allo stadio adolescenziale e fare del male (tradimento non ha accezioni ppositive, è un atto che corrisponde a vogliaccheria).
> Non centra il cristianesimo, semplicemente tu saresti felice di affidarti ad una persona che ti vende poi per un proprio tornaconto ee ti rovina la vita? Ecco cosa è il tradimento, l'avere un qualche vantaggio che però comporta un male altrui fottendosene.


Chi tradisce non scopre nessun adolescenza, fai di tutt'erba un fascio. La vigliaccheria non può essere confusa con il tradimento, il vigliacco è tutt'altro. Non puoi sapere nulla delle persone, ti basi su quello che si legge su di un forum, approfondisci poco, ti basi sul tuo dolore che non vuoi superare perchè moltro probabilmente ti fa comodo o ti ci trovi bene, ma chi lo sa, infatti non ti conosco come io non conosco te. Ma il tuo livore scopre tutta la tua debolezza.Sei stato tradito? E allora? Hai sofferto e allora? E' finito Daniele? La tua vita è finita con quella donna? Non sei più capace di amare, di bere dalla vita stessa che può dare gioie e dolori?
Ho tradito? Si svariate volte, pesantemente, sono stato tradito? Si svariate volte molto pesantemente, ho sofferto? Si. Ma di certo non penso che tutti gli uomini che tradiscono sono dei deboli o dei vigliacchi nè tantomeno che le donne sono delle zoccole o delle troie. Siamo semplicemente uomini e donne, con tutte le nostre imperfezioni, con tutti i nostri pregi, una semplice commedia umana. Lo sai accettare questo? Sai accettare che la prossima partner potrebbe tradirti o raccontare fandonie solo perchè sei quello che sei? O semplicemente perchè sei diventato troppo geloso e sospettoso?
Hai mai pensato che il vero dramma del tradimento non è il tradimento in sè, ma la possibilità di perdere il controllo di se stessi senza essere più come prima ma peggiori di prima? E tu adesso come ti senti? Migliore o peggiore. Misura il tuo livore. Forse lo scoprirai.


Per quanto riguarda il Cristianesimo, tutta robaccia...come la religione d'altrode.


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> Opinabile.


 Tutto lo è, l'importante è non usare la mannaia.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non scopre nessun adolescenza, fai di tutt'erba un fascio. La vigliaccheria non può essere confusa con il tradimento, il vigliacco è tutt'altro. Non puoi sapere nulla delle persone, ti basi su quello che si legge su di un forum, approfondisci poco, ti basi sul tuo dolore che non vuoi superare perchè moltro probabilmente ti fa comodo o ti ci trovi bene, ma chi lo sa, infatti non ti conosco come io non conosco te. Ma il tuo livore scopre tutta la tua debolezza.Sei stato tradito? E allora? Hai sofferto e allora? E' finito Daniele? La tua vita è finita con quella donna? Non sei più capace di amare, di bere dalla vita stessa che può dare gioie e dolori?
> Ho tradito? Si svariate volte, pesantemente, sono stato tradito? Si svariate volte molto pesantemente, ho sofferto? Si. Ma di certo non penso che tutti gli uomini che tradiscono sono dei deboli o dei vigliacchi nè tantomeno che le donne sono delle zoccole o delle troie. Siamo semplicemente uomini e donne, con tutte le nostre imperfezioni, con tutti i nostri pregi, una semplice commedia umana. Lo sai accettare questo? Sai accettare che la prossima partner potrebbe tradirti o raccontare fandonie solo perchè sei quello che sei? O semplicemente perchè sei diventato troppo geloso e sospettoso?
> Hai mai pensato che il vero dramma del tradimento non è il tradimento in sè, ma la possibilità di perdere il controllo di se stessi senza essere più come prima ma peggiori di prima? E tu adesso come ti senti? Migliore o peggiore. Misura il tuo livore. Forse lo scoprirai.
> 
> ...


Quotone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> massi' damo la colpa al cristianesimo...
> 
> in effetti se stava mejo al tempo dei Greci che s'inchiappettavano i 12enni e nessuno li considerava pedofili...
> 
> ahahahahah


Nessuno li considerava pedofili allora perchè, purtroppo, era la normalità. Al tempo dei Romani, l'erede della famiglia aveva il suo giovinetto, alle volte coetaneo, schiavo che lo soddisfava quando ne aveva bisogno, e lo schiavo sapeva che se donava tutto se stesso poteva essere affrancato. Ad oggi è pura follia criminale.Quello che facciamo oggi, fra qualche secolo sarà visto con scherno e sorriso o addirittura cavernicolo e poco civile.
Se poi vogliamo ignorare l'effetto educativo e le imposizioni dogmatiche di ogni tipo di religione esistente sul pianeta, bè allora possiamo anche non stare a discutere qui e giustificare tranquillamete qualsiasi atto di tradimento o di fedeltà. Tanto il pudore, o la vergogna della foglia di fico non ci sono più no!?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però in effetti Stermy ha ragione
> 
> è inutile stare a cercare chissà che motivi per le nostre azioni,
> che di solito sono determinate dai motivi più semplici



Qualcuno mi ha disapprovato perchè ho dato ragione a Stermy 


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

incommentabile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Nessuno li considerava pedofili allora perchè, purtroppo, era la normalità. Al tempo dei Romani, l'erede della famiglia aveva il suo giovinetto, alle volte coetaneo, schiavo che lo soddisfava quando ne aveva bisogno, e lo schiavo sapeva che se donava tutto se stesso poteva essere affrancato. Ad oggi è pura follia criminale.Quello che facciamo oggi, fra qualche secolo sarà visto con scherno e sorriso o addirittura cavernicolo e poco civile.
> Se poi vogliamo ignorare l'effetto educativo e le imposizioni dogmatiche di ogni tipo di religione esistente sul pianeta, bè allora possiamo anche non stare a discutere qui e giustificare tranquillamete qualsiasi atto di tradimento o di fedeltà. Tanto il pudore, o la vergogna della foglia di fico non ci sono più no!?


Vorrei correggere un valore errato, che si sta impostando sempre di più al termine pedofilia, sia qui nel forum, che nei mass media (che hanno la colpa di non essersi informati).

Oggi, i ragazzi diventano biologicamente adulti all'età di 12-13 anni, ma già molto prima (9-11) hanno un cambiamento ormonale che non li rende più bambini.

Si parla di pedofilia quando il bambino non ha ancora avuto questi cambiamenti ormonali.

*Approfondimento*



> In ambito psichiatrico la pedofilia è catalogata nel gruppo delle parafilie, ovvero tra i disturbi del desiderio sessuale, e consiste nella preferenza erotica da parte di un soggetto giunto alla maturità genitale per soggetti che invece non lo sono ancora, cioè in età pre-puberale. Il limite di riferimento di età varia da persona a persona (poiché ogni individuo raggiunge la maturità sessuale in tempi diversi), ma *oscilla generalmente tra gli 11 e 13 anni*.
> 
> Nell'accezione comune, al di fuori dall'ambito psichiatrico, talvolta il termine pedofilia si discosta dal significato letterale e viene utilizzato per indicare quegli individui che commettono violenza attraverso la sessualità su di un bambino, o che commettono reati legati alla pedopornografia. Questo uso del termine è inesatto e può generare confusione. La psichiatria e la criminologia distinguono i pedofili dai child molester (molestatori o persone che abusano di bambini); le due categorie non sono sempre coincidenti. La pedofilia è una preferenza sessuale dell'individuo o un disturbo psichico, non un reato. La pedofilia definisce l'orientamento della libido del soggetto, non un comportamento oggettivo. Vi sono soggetti pedofili che non attuano condotte illecite, come si hanno casi di abusi su bambini compiuti da individui non affetti da pedofilia.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vorrei correggere un valore errato, che si sta impostando sempre di più al termine pedofilia, sia qui nel forum, che nei mass media (*che hanno la colpa di non essersi informati*).
> 
> Oggi, i ragazzi diventano biologicamente adulti all'età di 12-13 anni, ma già molto prima (9-11) hanno un cambiamento ormonale che non li rende più bambini.
> 
> ...


forse quando un approccio è tra due ragazzi della stessa età...ma se un uomo ha contatti sessuali con un ragazzo / a anche di 13 anni per me è inequivocabilmente pedofilo , possiamo anche informarci meglio ma se ci avesse provato con mia figlia non avrei ragionato troppo di cambiamenti ormonali ... al massimo di cambio di connotati.
perché una cosa avere naturali stimoli e cambiamenti sessuali, un'altra ricevere molestie e violenze da un viscido porco.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi ha disapprovato perchè ho dato ragione a Stermy
> 
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ...



Discussione: Non riesco ad essere monogamo

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
11/06/2012 18:05
Diletta
Discussione: Non riesco ad essere monogamo

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
11/06/2012 18:04
Sbriciolata
Discussione: Non riesco ad essere monogamo

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
11/06/2012 13:58
lothar57
Discussione: Ho tradito, a voi la parola.

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
11/06/2012 13:57
lunapiena
Discussione: Ho tradito, a voi la parola.

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
11/06/2012 13:55
The Cheater
Discussione: Ho tradito, a voi la parola.

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
11/06/2012 13:48
Kid
Discussione: La fedeltà ... cos'è?

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
10/06/2012 23:59
dammi un nome
Discussione: Cosa vi ha detto ...

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
09/06/2012 23:09
Eretteo
Discussione: Pagarsi gli studi!

Messaggio approvato da un utente.
09/06/2012 17:09
aristocat
Discussione: Terremoto

Messaggio approvato da un utente.

Io non sono stato eh....io non sono stato eh? Io non sono stato eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse quando un approccio è tra due ragazzi della stessa età...ma se un uomo ha contatti sessuali con un ragazzo / a anche di 13 anni per me è inequivocabilmente pedofilo , possiamo anche informarci meglio ma se ci avesse provato con mia figlia non avrei ragionato troppo di cambiamenti ormonali ... al massimo di cambio di connotati.
> perché una cosa avere naturali stimoli e cambiamenti sessuali, un'altra ricevere molestie e violenze da un viscido porco.


Ti capisco, ma non è pedofilo chi molesta un adolescente. E' indispensabile, al fine di non fare conclusioni affrettate ed errori clamorosi, usare i termini corretti.

Se vogliamo che i pedofili e molestatori di ragazzi siano imprigionati, dobbiamo essere corretti ed informati, altrimenti succede (e succede davvero) che ci diano degli ignoranti e lasciano liberi le bestie. Ed è quello che tu non vuoi che succeda, vero?


----------



## Sole (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vorrei correggere un valore errato, che si sta impostando sempre di più al termine pedofilia, sia qui nel forum, che nei mass media (che hanno la colpa di non essersi informati).
> 
> *Oggi, i ragazzi diventano biologicamente adulti all'età di 12-13 anni, ma già molto prima (9-11) hanno un cambiamento ormonale che non li rende più bambini.
> *
> ...


Senti, ho avuto alunne che si sono sviluppate a 10 anni, e ti posso garantire che erano e sono bambine, tali e quali ai loro compagni di classe. Anzi, spesso più infantili di loro.

A me non me ne frega un cavolo delle definizioni. Il cambiamento ormonale non rende i bambini meno bambini e non lede il loro diritto ad avere una sessualità equilibrata, che si sviluppi in modo graduale e armonioso, di pari passo con la loro maturazione emotiva e affettiva.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2012)

Si Kid il vuoto assoluto di sensazioni, niente più desiderio.

Grazie per le parole Nausicaa ci hai azzeccato in tutto e c'è anche tanto altro.

Sabina è l'esatto contrario di quello che hai scritto, e i mesi precedenti in questo forum hanno descritto appunto mia moglie in quello che tu hai scritto.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si Kid il vuoto assoluto di sensazioni, niente più desiderio.
> 
> Grazie per le parole Nausicaa ci hai azzeccato in tutto e c'è anche tanto altro.
> 
> Sabina è l'esatto contrario di quello che hai scritto, e i mesi precedenti in questo forum hanno descritto appunto mia moglie in quello che tu hai scritto.



Fidati, mooooolto meglio un uomo con la camicia che un cavaliere in armatura scintillante.
Difficilissimo metterle in lavatrice, le armature 

Datti tempo. Trovo bello che tu non abbia apprezzato il tradimento. Magari il desiderio per tua moglie non è più come prima, non gode di quella forza di purezza e "totalità" che c'era prima.
Ma è comunque la donna che desideri più di tutte, la donna che ami più di tutte, la tua compagna. Anzi, ora più di prima, adesso che cerca di seguirti e svegliarti nella vita reale.

Crescere assieme, questo sì che è da eroe, da VERO cavaliere in armatura scintillante 

In bocca al lupo... Claudio, non hai perso, non avete perso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, ho avuto alunne che si sono sviluppate a 10 anni, e ti posso garantire che erano e sono bambine, tali e quali ai loro compagni di classe. Anzi, spesso più infantili di loro.
> 
> A me non me ne *frega un cavolo delle definizioni*. Il cambiamento ormonale non rende i bambini meno bambini e non lede il loro diritto ad avere una sessualità equilibrata, che si sviluppi in modo graduale e armonioso, di pari passo con la loro maturazione emotiva e affettiva.


Questo l'ho capito. Ma il fatto è che se tu denunci qualcuno di pedofilia e i ragazzi non entrano in quella fascia, allora viene assolto e te fai buona notte nel secchio. Lo vuoi capire?

Invece, se non te ne freghi delle definizioni, lo denunci per molestie sessuali su minorenni e avrai successo. Suona meglio?

O preferisci che resti libero e passi per ignorante?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo l'ho capito. Ma il fatto è che se tu denunci qualcuno di pedofilia e i ragazzi non entrano in quella fascia, allora viene assolto e te fai buona notte nel secchio. Lo vuoi capire?
> 
> Invece, se non te ne freghi delle definizioni, lo denunci per molestie sessuali su minorenni e avrai successo. Suona meglio?
> 
> O preferisci che resti libero e passi per ignorante?



Va bè Quibbel, ma se io, da ignorante dei termini, denuncio uno per pedofilia alla polizia, ci penseranno i magistrati, gli avvocati, il pubblico ministero o quel che è a trovare i termini giusti no? E' il loro lavoro.
Non è che se IO mi sbaglio il tizio rimane libero....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

E visto che ci siamo, la Chiesa come istituzione fa leva su questo argomento. Da un lato favorisce la disinformazione e ci riesce benissimo (vedete mo' voi) e dall'altro canto si fa assolvere perché il fatto non sussiste. Unica soluzione: usare i termini nel modo corretto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Va bè Quibbel, ma se io, da ignorante dei termini, denuncio uno per pedofilia alla polizia, ci penseranno i magistrati, gli avvocati, il pubblico ministero o quel che è a trovare i termini giusti no? E' il loro lavoro.
> Non è che se IO mi sbaglio il tizio rimane libero....


Dovrebbero farlo, ma non lo fanno, per i motivi di comodità. A chi nel governo fa comodo denunciare la chiesa di pedofilia? E di conseguenza, quale giudice, emotivamente e politicamente direttamente colpito, fa la scelta giusta in questo senso? Nessuno!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dovrebbero farlo, ma non lo fanno, per i motivi di comodità. A chi nel governo fa comodo denunciare la chiesa di pedofilia? E di conseguenza, quale giudice, emotivamente e politicamente direttamente colpito, fa la scelta giusta in questo senso? Nessuno!



Quibbel, ammetto di non avere studiato l'argomento, ma mi sembra, da quel poco di processi e sentenze che ho seguito, che quando qualcuno viene accusato di qualcosa, i pm o come si chiamano lo accusano di tutta una serie di reati.
Per esempio, se uno ha rubato in una casa, ci sarà furto, scasso, possesso di arma etc etc...
Se uno abusa di qualcuno ci sarà stupro, violenza, aggressione, etc etc...

Quindi se qualcuno abusa un minore magari lo imputeranno per stupro, violenza, aggressione, pedofilia, violenza su minore etc.
Ci sarà tutto... no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quibbel, ammetto di non avere studiato l'argomento, ma mi sembra, da quel poco di processi e sentenze che ho seguito, che quando qualcuno viene accusato di qualcosa, i pm o come si chiamano lo accusano di tutta una serie di reati.
> Per esempio, se uno ha rubato in una casa, ci sarà furto, scasso, possesso di arma etc etc...
> Se uno abusa di qualcuno ci sarà stupro, violenza, aggressione, etc etc...
> 
> ...


No.

in caso di reati "materiali", si accusano di tanti fattori, perché solitamente con una sola accusa esce immediatamente e se la cava con una pacca sulla spalla. Questo è un difetto generale che vedo nel sistema giudiziario Italiano. Quindi bisogna inventarsi una serie di reati, anche se ha commesso uno solo, per accertarsi che abbia qualche conseguenza, comunemente chiamato "giustizia".

In caso di reati "immateriali", si accusa di un solo fattore e quindi esce con una pacca sulla spalla. Non perché non si potrebbe trovarne altre accuse, ma perché ogni accusa suscita in noi, anche da totale astemio, una serie di spiacevolissimi sentimenti, dei quali ci sentiamo personalmente colpevoli e quindi non siamo in grado di giudicare bene l'accusato. Di conseguenza c'è spesso una sola accusa e ne escono tutti feriti, ma spesso liberi.

Il problema è che i giudici per reati "immateriali" dovrebbero essere psicoimmuni, ma non lo sono, e quindi qualunque giudizio che abbia a che fare con abusi sessuali, violenze, molestie, discriminazione ecc dipende direttamente dalla capacità di rimanere personalmente "fuori" da questi fatti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo l'ho capito. Ma il fatto è che se tu denunci qualcuno di pedofilia e i ragazzi non entrano in quella fascia, allora viene assolto e te fai buona notte nel secchio. Lo vuoi capire?
> 
> Invece, se non te ne freghi delle definizioni, lo denunci per molestie sessuali su minorenni e avrai successo. Suona meglio?
> 
> O preferisci che resti libero e passi per ignorante?


Ma se mio figlio (dio mi fa venire i brividi solo scriverlo) riceve attenzioni particolari da un maggiorenne mica lo denuncio per pedofilia. Vado in caserma e descrivo quello che quella merda ha fatto a mio figlio. Decidano loro come definirlo, l'importante è che lo mettano in galera e buttini via le chiavi.....
Per certi reati non esistono giustificazione per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se mio figlio (dio mi fa venire i brividi solo scriverlo) riceve attenzioni particolari da un maggiorenne mica lo denuncio per pedofilia. Vado in caserma e descrivo quello che quella merda ha fatto a mio figlio. Decidano loro come definirlo, l'importante è che lo mettano in galera e buttini via le chiavi.....
> Per certi reati non esistono giustificazione per quel che mi riguarda.


Hai spiegato bene un problema comune: vai in caserma e denunci il fatto. Quindi ti fanno un verbale che tu firmi con però le parole di un potenziale ignorante, perché nessuno è immune alla disinformazione. E la frittata è fatta.

Perché se tu entri in caserma sciolta in lacrime e arrabbiata da scoppiare, col figlio alla mano, tu non hai idea cosa passa per la mente di chi stende il verbale. Vuole accertarsi ad ogni costo che sia fatto giustizia. Ma, nel suo coinvolgimento personale e grazie alla generale disinformazione e, soprattutto, per via del menefreghismo dei termini corretti, formula il verbale in modo che non possa avere successo.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Giugno 2012)

*OT gente Ot comunque*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se mio figlio (dio mi fa venire i brividi solo scriverlo) riceve attenzioni particolari da un maggiorenne mica lo denuncio per pedofilia. Vado in caserma e descrivo quello che quella merda ha fatto a mio figlio. Decidano loro come definirlo, l'importante è che lo mettano in galera e buttini via le chiavi.....
> Per certi reati non esistono giustificazione per quel che mi riguarda.


Neppure io lo denuncio, le do tante di quelle legnate che lo devasto visto che il nostro bel paese non fa una mazza per certi comportamenti veramente schifosi!



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


blu


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hai spiegato bene un problema comune: vai in caserma e denunci il fatto. Quindi ti fanno un verbale che tu firmi con però le parole di un potenziale ignorante, perché nessuno è immune alla disinformazione. E la frittata è fatta.
> 
> Perché se tu entri in caserma sciolta in lacrime e arrabbiata da scoppiare, col figlio alla mano, tu non hai idea cosa passa per la mente di chi stende il verbale. Vuole accertarsi ad ogni costo che sia fatto giustizia. Ma, nel suo coinvolgimento personale e grazie alla generale disinformazione e, soprattutto, per via del menefreghismo dei termini corretti, formula il verbale in modo che non possa avere successo.


mi auguro che non sia proprio come stai dicendo tu.
certo è che veramente molti di questi animali la fanno franca e continuano ad agire indisturbati magari in luoghi dove i bambini abbondano: palestre, scuole , oratori


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Giugno 2012)

E se è un prete ancora di piu' di legnate!!!!!!!!!!!

Lo metto in croce cosi' le felice no.



blu che diventa una belva :-(


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hai spiegato bene un problema comune: vai in caserma e denunci il fatto. Quindi ti fanno un verbale che tu firmi con però le parole di un potenziale ignorante, perché nessuno è immune alla disinformazione. E la frittata è fatta.
> 
> Perché se tu entri in caserma sciolta in lacrime e arrabbiata da scoppiare, col figlio alla mano, tu non hai idea cosa passa per la mente di chi stende il verbale. Vuole accertarsi ad ogni costo che sia fatto giustizia. Ma, nel suo coinvolgimento personale e grazie alla generale disinformazione e, soprattutto, per via del menefreghismo dei termini corretti, formula il verbale in modo che non possa avere successo.


Ma va non e' cosi'...

quando vai in caserma gia' loro in base alla tua descrizione dei fatti inquadrano i reati e poi nella denuncia/querela si chiede sempre espressamente al giudice di perseguire i denunciati per tutti i reati che egli ravvisera'...

poi per le molestie sessuali & C a minori, manco la denuncia/querela di parte e' necessaria perche' una volta messi a conoscenza del reato proseguono d'ufficio...anche se tu non sei parente...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma va non e' cosi'...
> 
> quando vai in caserma gia' loro in base alla tua descrizione dei fatti inquadrano i reati e poi nella denuncia/querela si chiede sempre espressamente al giudice di perseguire i denunciati per tutti i reati che egli ravvisera'...
> 
> poi per le molestie sessuali & C a minori, manco la denuncia/querela di parte e' necessaria perche' una volta messi a conoscenza del reato proseguono d'ufficio...anche se tu non sei parente...



mi sembra sensato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Neppure io lo denuncio, le do tante di quelle legnate che lo devasto visto che il nostro bel paese non fa una mazza per certi comportamenti veramente schifosi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti, neanche mi scomoderei di passare per la caserma, che, per inciso,  sta a 30 mt da casa mia.
gli leverei la fatica di eliminare una merda dal mondo

per poi concludere la mia vita a spese dello stato


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, neanche mi scomoderei di passare per la caserma, che, per inciso, sta a 30 mt da casa mia.
> gli leverei la fatica di eliminare una merda dal mondo
> 
> *per poi concludere la mia vita a spese dello stato*


Quoto:up:tutto

Sul grassetto mi sa che ci sono delle belle attenuanti.....


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

di solito sono garantista e contraria alla vendetta privata ma dubito che di fronte ad una cosa del genere potrei ricordarmelo


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E se è un prete ancora di piu' di legnate!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lo metto in croce cosi' le felice no.
> 
> ...


Ma tu pensa che sto papa, quando era capo della Congregazione per la dottrina della fede, ex Sant'Uffizio, ex Santa Inquisizione, emano' nel 2001 la Crimens Sollecitationis che vietava a tutti i vescovi mondiali, pena la scomunica, di divulgare all'esterno tutti gli abusi a minori di cui fossero venuti a conoscenza, impedendo in ogni modo che le vittime ed i parenti si rivolgessero l'autorita' giudiziaria...

nel gennaio 2001 doveva essere in udienza in Usa per il processo a suo carico, inerente lo scandalo preti pedofili della chiesa USA e non si presento'....quando ad aprile mori' GPII a Bush ed alla Rice le gerarchie vaticane chiesero se insabbiavano il processo....risposero picche pero' se l'avessero fatto diventare papa ed avessero inoltrato una domanda per immunita' di capo di stato estero, Bush l'avrebbe firmata ed il processo si sarebbe fermato come infatti e' avvenuto...

pero' poi dicono che e' stato lo spirito santo nel conclave a farlo diventa' papa...

ahahahahahahah

che manica di coglioni quelli che pendono sempre dalle loro labbra...

ahahahahahahah

PS: messaggio per il conte...e' inutile che cancelli sto post per coprire l'ennesima figura di merda della tua chiesetta perche' te lo riposto a razzo e poi vedemo chi si stanca prima...


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, neanche mi scomoderei di passare per la caserma, che, per inciso,  sta a 30 mt da casa mia.
> gli leverei la fatica di eliminare una merda dal mondo
> 
> per poi concludere la mia vita a spese dello stato


ma se fai le cose per bene, non e' manco detto che te pijano...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito sono garantista e contraria alla vendetta privata ma dubito che di fronte ad una cosa del genere potrei ricordarmelo


pero' se ci pensi bene, il meccanismo che scatta e' identico anche per gli altri casi che aborri...


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa che sto papa, quando era capo della Congregazione per la dottrina della fede, ex Sant'Uffizio, ex Santa Inquisizione, emano' nel 2001 la Crimens Sollecitationis che vietava a tutti i vescovi mondiali, pena la scomunica, di divulgare all'esterno tutti gli abusi a minori di cui fossero venuti a conoscenza, impedendo in ogni modo che le vittime ed i parenti si rivolgessero l'autorita' giudiziaria...
> 
> nel gennaio 2001 doveva essere in udienza in Usa per il processo a suo carico, inerente lo scandalo preti pedofili della chiesa USA e non si presento'....quando ad aprile mori' GPII a Bush ed alla Rice le gerarchie vaticane chiesero se insabbiavano il processo....risposero picche pero' se l'avessero fatto diventare papa ed avessero inoltrato una domanda per immunita' di capo di stato estero, Bush l'avrebbe firmata ed il processo si sarebbe fermato come infatti e' avvenuto...
> 
> ...


2005 e non 2001...

correggiuto...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' se ci pensi bene, il meccanismo che scatta e' identico anche per gli altri casi che aborri...


vero.
fermo restando che se la reazione a caldo è istintiva per il cittadino il diritto deve rimanere puro raziocinio.essendo contraria alla pena di morte penso che sia assurdo condannare un crimine commettendone un altro.


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> fermo restando che se la reazione a caldo è istintiva per il cittadino il diritto deve rimanere puro raziocinio.essendo contraria alla pena di morte penso che sia assurdo condannare un crimine commettendone un altro.


Io invece la pena di morte la riapplicherei...

a cominciare dai reati piu' gravi beccati in flagranza...

compresa la corruzione...

sai che sfoltita alle carceri?

ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Chi tradisce non scopre nessun adolescenza, fai di tutt'erba un fascio. La vigliaccheria non può essere confusa con il tradimento, il vigliacco è tutt'altro. Non puoi sapere nulla delle persone, ti basi su quello che si legge su di un forum, approfondisci poco, ti basi sul tuo dolore che non vuoi superare perchè moltro probabilmente ti fa comodo o ti ci trovi bene, ma chi lo sa, infatti non ti conosco come io non conosco te. Ma il tuo livore scopre tutta la tua debolezza.Sei stato tradito? E allora? Hai sofferto e allora? E' finito Daniele? La tua vita è finita con quella donna? Non sei più capace di amare, di bere dalla vita stessa che può dare gioie e dolori?
> Ho tradito? Si svariate volte, pesantemente, sono stato tradito? Si svariate volte molto pesantemente, ho sofferto? Si. Ma di certo non penso che tutti gli uomini che tradiscono sono dei deboli o dei vigliacchi nè tantomeno che le donne sono delle zoccole o delle troie. Siamo semplicemente uomini e donne, con tutte le nostre imperfezioni, con tutti i nostri pregi, una semplice commedia umana. Lo sai accettare questo? Sai accettare che la prossima partner potrebbe tradirti o raccontare fandonie solo perchè sei quello che sei? O semplicemente perchè sei diventato troppo geloso e sospettoso?
> Hai mai pensato che il vero dramma del tradimento non è il tradimento in sè, ma la possibilità di perdere il controllo di se stessi senza essere più come prima ma peggiori di prima? E tu adesso come ti senti? Migliore o peggiore. Misura il tuo livore. Forse lo scoprirai.
> 
> ...


Ti ho quotato e regalato pure uno smeraldo. Bellissimo post.
Non sono però d'accordo su tutto. Io cercherei di essere un po' meno fatalista sulle cose che possono accadere. Il fato non è altro che un libro che viene scritto da noi e i confini sono semplicemente dettati dal bordo delle pagine e dal loro numero. Il tradimento e la fedeltà sono scelte. Anche di fronte alla più grande tempesta ormonale del secolo siamo sempre noi che scegliamo. La fatalità è solo una cazzata quando si tratta di questioni di letto. 
Se scelgo di vivere una storia e di percorrere la mia vita con una persona, preferirei che certe questioni vengano vissute con meno fatalità e più responsabilità. Per il resto sono consapevole che può accadere qualsiasi cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io invece la pena di morte la riapplicherei...
> 
> a cominciare dai reati piu' gravi beccati in flagranza...
> 
> ...


io sarei contraria se solo mi rendessi conto che esiste un sistema che prevede che per certi tipi di reati il carcere fosse a vita senza nessun tipo di attenuanti e senza nessun beneficio (tv giornali internet permessi premio, ecc ecc).
Giornata passate al alvoro duro e il minimo necessario per la sopravvivenza. Fine.


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io sarei contraria se solo mi rendessi conto che esiste un sistema che prevede che per certi tipi di reati il carcere fosse a vita senza nessun tipo di attenuanti e senza nessun beneficio (tv giornali internet permessi premio, ecc ecc).
> Giornata passate al alvoro duro e il minimo necessario per la sopravvivenza. Fine.


troppo sbattimento....

invece si dovrebbe ripristinare la sempre efficace ed economicissima ghigliottina.....

installata una in ogni piazza e le esecuzioni fatte la domenica mattina portando pure i bambini a far festa e come monito...

ahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma va non e' cosi'...
> 
> quando vai in caserma gia' loro in base alla tua descrizione dei fatti inquadrano i reati e poi nella denuncia/querela si chiede sempre espressamente al giudice di perseguire i denunciati per tutti i reati che egli ravvisera'...
> 
> poi per le molestie sessuali & C a minori, manco la denuncia/querela di parte e' necessaria perche' una volta messi a conoscenza del reato proseguono d'ufficio...anche se tu non sei parente...


Io vorrei che fosse così. Ma la realtà alla luce di ogni giorno dimostra che troppi se la spassano post mortem giustizia allegramente, perché "il fatto non sussiste".

Ne abbiamo avuto dimostrazione tempo fa con il caso delle maestre in una scuola non ricordo dove, tutti assolti. Ora, se c'è qualcosa che mi rompe e insospettisce non è una singola denuncia, ma una denuncia fatta da molti genitori, indagini che hanno confermato l'accusa e poi sono tutti miracolosamente assolti, perché? Perché sicuramente hanno trovato una pecca, diaciamola "formale" che sicuramente si è annidata nella scelta dei termini o dei modi. Posso comprendere anche gli accusati, però se c'è stato qualcosa, l'assoluzione non era il modo per dimostrarlo. E per me hanno cercato (con successo) di insabbiare fatti scomodi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa che sto papa, quando era capo della Congregazione per la dottrina della fede, ex Sant'Uffizio, ex Santa Inquisizione, *emano' nel 2001 la Crimens Sollecitationis che vietava a tutti i vescovi mondiali, pena la scomunica, di divulgare all'esterno tutti gli abusi a minori di cui fossero venuti a conoscenza, impedendo in ogni modo che le vittime ed i parenti si rivolgessero l'autorita' giudiziaria*...
> 
> nel gennaio 2001 doveva essere in udienza in Usa per il processo a suo carico, inerente lo scandalo preti pedofili della chiesa USA e non si presento'....quando ad aprile mori' GPII a Bush ed alla Rice le gerarchie vaticane chiesero se insabbiavano il processo....risposero picche pero' se l'avessero fatto diventare papa ed avessero inoltrato una domanda per immunita' di capo di stato estero, Bush l'avrebbe firmata ed il processo si sarebbe fermato come infatti e' avvenuto...
> 
> ...


Questo è una delle decisioni che la Chiesa ora paga con gli interessi salatissimi. Anche i fedelissimi si cominciano a staccare perché di fatto sta che potenzialmente ci stanno loro stessi figli a essere abusati e non c'è un filo di speranza che l'orco finisca dietro le sbarre, scomunica et cetera come invece non esitano fare con chi non fa parte della loro famiglia interna.


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io vorrei che fosse così. Ma la realtà alla luce di ogni giorno dimostra che troppi se la spassano post mortem giustizia allegramente, perché "il fatto non sussiste".
> 
> Ne abbiamo avuto dimostrazione tempo fa con il caso delle maestre in una scuola non ricordo dove, tutti assolti. Ora, se c'è qualcosa che mi rompe e insospettisce non è una singola denuncia, ma una denuncia fatta da molti genitori, indagini che hanno confermato l'accusa e poi sono tutti miracolosamente assolti, perché? Perché sicuramente hanno trovato una pecca, diaciamola "formale" che sicuramente si è annidata nella scelta dei termini o dei modi. Posso comprendere anche gli accusati, però se c'è stato qualcosa, l'assoluzione non era il modo per dimostrarlo. E per me hanno cercato (con successo) di insabbiare fatti scomodi.


Vabbe' ma non e' un caso di errata attribuzione di reato perche' ignoranti e' perche' tante volte indagano proprio alla cazzo...


----------



## JON (12 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> io sarei contraria se solo mi rendessi conto che esiste un sistema che prevede che per certi tipi di reati il carcere fosse a vita senza nessun tipo di attenuanti e senza nessun beneficio (tv giornali internet permessi premio, ecc ecc).
> Giornata passate al alvoro duro e il minimo necessario per la sopravvivenza. Fine.


Il carcere a vita potrebbe essere una soluzione, la penso cosi anch'io, non me ne intendo ma forse è impraticabile.
Aggiungi pure il fatto che per quelli che rinchiudi ce ne sono molti, ma molti altri, che pascolano liberi e in zone non controllate.

Inoltre ben sanno però che se escono di carcere tornano sicuramente a fare quello che hanno sempre fatto.

Castrazione chimica. Sono immondi, i bimbi non si toccano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2012)

ma in tutto ciò, secondo voi...dove è finito Ultimo?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Il carcere a vita potrebbe essere una soluzione, la penso cosi anch'io, non me ne intendo ma forse è impraticabile.
> Aggiungi pure il fatto che per quelli che rinchiudi ce ne sono molti, ma molti altri, che pascolano liberi e in zone non controllate.
> 
> Inoltre ben sanno però che se escono di carcere tornano sicuramente a fare quello che hanno sempre fatto.
> ...



ciao Jon e buongiorno a tutti..andare dentro gli basta sai...qualche anno fa'accadde una cosa simile,non ricordo i particolari... un'amico di un ns dipendente era agente di Polizia Penitenziaria e gli racconto...un giorno si e uno si i detenuti mi chiedono''appena arriva il pedofilo lo vogliamo sapere'' e cosi'pare fece.....appena bllindato con lui dentro varco carcere...il finimondo..poi alla notte.....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma in tutto ciò, secondo voi...dove è finito Ultimo?


----------



## JON (12 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Jon e buongiorno a tutti..andare dentro gli basta sai...qualche anno fa'accadde una cosa simile,non ricordo i particolari... un'amico di un ns dipendente era agente di Polizia Penitenziaria e gli racconto...un giorno si e uno si i detenuti mi chiedono''appena arriva il pedofilo lo vogliamo sapere'' e cosi'pare fece.....appena bllindato con lui dentro varco carcere...il finimondo..poi alla notte.....


Ciao Lothar.
Lo so, per fortuna ci sono certi detenuti che sanno il fatto loro. Ma quando escono il loro vizio resta e tu ben sai come funzionano i vizi.


----------



## Flavia (12 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


>


ciao Claudio, come stai?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Claudio, come stai?


Ciao Flavia, come sto non lo so  ho imparato a capire che dopo si può sapere come si sta. 
Le emozioni e sensazioni sono tantissime, i pensieri altrettanto, rimane quello che adesso è la mia nuova realtà e con cui dovrò fare i conti, saranno salati? saranno dei conti che mi porteranno invece dei frutti? Vedremo.


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia, come sto non lo so  ho imparato a capire che dopo si può sapere come si sta.
> Le emozioni e sensazioni sono tantissime, i pensieri altrettanto, rimane quello che adesso è la mia nuova realtà e con cui dovrò fare i conti, saranno salati? saranno dei conti che mi porteranno invece dei frutti? Vedremo.


Per la serie:

se prima avevo un problema, adesso ne ho due...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (12 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia, come sto non lo so  ho imparato a capire che dopo si può sapere come si sta.
> Le emozioni e sensazioni sono tantissime, i pensieri altrettanto, rimane quello che adesso è la mia nuova realtà e con cui dovrò fare i conti, saranno salati? saranno dei conti che mi porteranno invece dei frutti? Vedremo.


ciao cla...premesso che ancora non sono sicuro che tu abbia detto la verità (smentisci i nostri sospetti please) ti dico che il prezzo da pagare c'è sempre, ed è sempre salato

pentirsi e distruggersi non vale la pena proprio per questo, in quanto ciò che dovrà accadere avverrà da solo

se sei innamorato come dici, non dire nulla...se dovrà venire fuori accadarà in maniera automatica ed eventualmente sarà solo una parte del prezzo da pagare

prova a dimenticare e basta, ricorda quello che hai passato tu e renditi conto che è meglio non sapere

succede, è così...non è bello ma nemmeno drammatico...si supera e può anche fare bene...

succede...da adesso se un po' più normale


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma non è pedofilo chi molesta un adolescente. E' indispensabile, al fine di non fare conclusioni affrettate ed errori clamorosi, usare i termini corretti.
> 
> Se vogliamo che i pedofili e molestatori di ragazzi siano imprigionati, dobbiamo essere corretti ed informati, altrimenti succede (e succede davvero) che ci diano degli ignoranti e lasciano liberi le bestie. Ed è quello che tu non vuoi che succeda, vero?


Si chiamano in modo diverso, ma è solo una variante. Ci sono pedofili che hanno nella loro deviazione, che credo oramai sia conclamata come patologia, attrazione per i bambini molto piccoli(sotto i 4 anni), poi quelli che sono attratti da bimbi più grandicelli, via via fino all'età in cui comincia lo sviluppo sessuale, poi ci sono gli efebofili, poi i molestatori di adolescenti che cercano giovanissimi in cui le caratteristiche sessuali siano però evidenti. Non è una distinzione puramente accademica, perchè tra un bimbo di 3 anni e un ragazzino di 15 c'è un enorme differenza, anche in termini di capacità di difendersi, ma va ricordato che i molestatori di adolescenti pare prediligano i soggetti più deboli, portatori di handicap ad esempio.


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se sei innamorato come dici, non dire nulla...se dovrà venire fuori accadarà in maniera automatica ed eventualmente sarà solo una parte del prezzo da pagare


mi sa che ha affermato il contrario...


----------



## JON (12 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si chiamano in modo diverso, ma è solo una variante. Ci sono pedofili che hanno nella loro deviazione, che credo oramai sia conclamata come patologia, attrazione per i bambini molto piccoli(sotto i 4 anni), poi quelli che sono attratti da bimbi più grandicelli, via via fino all'età in cui comincia lo sviluppo sessuale, poi ci sono gli efebofili, poi i molestatori di adolescenti che cercano giovanissimi in cui le caratteristiche sessuali siano però evidenti. Non è una distinzione puramente accademica, perchè tra un bimbo di 3 anni e un ragazzino di 15 c'è un enorme differenza, anche in termini di capacità di difendersi, ma va ricordato che i molestatori di adolescenti pare prediligano i soggetti più deboli, portatori di handicap ad esempio.


E non solo, scelgono in famiglie disagiate, socialmente degradate o in serie difficoltà economiche. Insomma, carne da macello.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma tu pensa che sto papa, quando era capo della Congregazione per la dottrina della fede, ex Sant'Uffizio, ex Santa Inquisizione, emano' nel 2001 la Crimens Sollecitationis che vietava a tutti i vescovi mondiali, pena la scomunica, di divulgare all'esterno tutti gli abusi a minori di cui fossero venuti a conoscenza, impedendo in ogni modo che le vittime ed i parenti si rivolgessero l'autorita' giudiziaria...
> 
> nel gennaio 2001 doveva essere in udienza in Usa per il processo a suo carico, inerente lo scandalo preti pedofili della chiesa USA e non si presento'....quando ad aprile mori' GPII a Bush ed alla Rice le gerarchie vaticane chiesero se insabbiavano il processo....risposero picche pero' se l'avessero fatto diventare papa ed avessero inoltrato una domanda per immunita' di capo di stato estero, Bush l'avrebbe firmata ed il processo si sarebbe fermato come infatti e' avvenuto...
> 
> ...


Diremo solo che oggi non ho tempo nè voglia di giocare con te...
Perchè ho altre cose da fare...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io invece la pena di morte la riapplicherei...
> 
> a cominciare dai reati piu' gravi beccati in flagranza...
> 
> ...


Sulla corruzione sono d'accordo...
VOrrei l'eliminazione di tutti i politici e funzionari di stato corrotti
tanto sono tutti...più o meno....veneti no?
ahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sulla corruzione sono d'accordo...
> VOrrei l'eliminazione di tutti i politici e funzionari di stato corrotti
> tanto sono tutti...più o meno....veneti no?
> ahahahahahahahahaahah


Bastava che non li votassi come un cojone, allora...

ahahahah

Ps: cancella cancella...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bastava che non li votassi come un cojone, allora...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> Ps: cancella cancella...


No se mi scrivi cancella non cancello no?
Non sono tuo servo...
Tu si però
hahahahahahahahahaah

Infatti hai fatto sempre il mio gioco no?

ahahahaahahaha

Abbasso i comunisti
ahahahahaahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No se mi scrivi cancella non cancello no?
> Non sono tuo servo...
> Tu si però
> hahahahahahahahahaah
> ...


????

mavafankul'...

sei il mio testimone de geova qua dentro...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ????
> 
> mavafankul'...
> 
> ...


Ok...
ahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Spider (12 Giugno 2012)

...nel marasma di risposte...sono molto sorpreso dalle poche risposte di Claudio...
...molto, molto razionali, dettate dalla logica, più che dalle emozioni.

... con tutto il rispetto che ti posso chiedere, Claudio, vorrei dirti qualcosa..

quando entrai nel forum, ti ho visto molto vicino e anche adesso non fraintendere...
io circa due anni da tutto .. tu lo stesso, vero?

...eppure con modalità diverse... una donna, una moglie, che ti tradisce solo una volta, poi tenta addirittura il suicidio..
e questo a poche ore dal tradimento... io sarei fiero di una compagna così, non riuscirei neanche a consideralo " un tradimento" vero e proprio, fatto di strategie, di bugie... di tempi e luoghi.. che tu nel tuo immaginario non hai, e lei non ti ha lasciato..
non accanirti su questa donna, e se adesso l'hai tradta hai profondamente sbagliato...


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

tradire avendo la consapevolezza dello strazio apportato all'altro ed al rapporto in genere è un affronto alla sensibilità ; chiedersi addirittura se questo potrà dare dei frutti è oltrepassare il limite della decenza.
d'altraparte era un tradimento annunciato da tanto e palese la voglia di arrivarci.
era poco tempo fa che leggevo di un trasporto passionale guardando la moglie, ancora meno una lettera traboccante di amore.
sei un quaquaraquà.
spero nonostante tutto che gliela facciate


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire avendo la consapevolezza dello strazio apportato all'altro ed al rapporto in genere è un affronto alla sensibilità ; chiedersi addirittura se questo potrà dare dei frutti è oltrepassare il limite della decenza.
> d'altraparte era un tradimento annunciato da tanto e palese la voglia di arrivarci.
> era poco tempo fa che leggevo di un trasporto passionale guardando la moglie, ancora meno una lettera traboccante di amore.
> sei un quaquaraquà.
> spero nonostante tutto che gliela facciate


Ciao Minerva,

questo accade, quando non si accetta, che le cose dopo un tradimento cambiano ... 

ti aggrappi con tutte le tue forze a quello che era ... 

a me dispiace tanto ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> questo accade, quando non si accetta, che le cose dopo un tradimento cambiano ...
> 
> ...


hai ragione; vedere ferire un matrimonio che poteva essere felice fa male.


----------



## Flavia (12 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia, come sto non lo so  ho imparato a capire che dopo si può sapere come si sta.
> Le emozioni e sensazioni sono tantissime, i pensieri altrettanto, rimane quello che adesso è la mia nuova realtà e con cui dovrò fare i conti, saranno salati? saranno dei conti che mi porteranno invece dei frutti? Vedremo.


ciao Claudio, francamente non so cosa dirti, se non di cercare di ritrovare un minimo di stabilità emotiva prima di fare altre azioni dettate dalle emozioni. 
ti auguro di trovare una soluzione qualunque essa sia


----------



## JON (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tradire avendo la consapevolezza dello strazio apportato all'altro ed al rapporto in genere è un affronto alla sensibilità ; chiedersi addirittura se questo potrà dare dei frutti è oltrepassare il limite della decenza.
> d'altraparte era un tradimento annunciato da tanto e palese la voglia di arrivarci.
> era poco tempo fa che leggevo di un trasporto passionale guardando la moglie, ancora meno una lettera traboccante di amore.
> sei un quaquaraquà.
> spero nonostante tutto che gliela facciate


Ogni tanto scappa qualche errore di valutazione pure a te. Sei 'na mollacciona.

Pardon.


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione; vedere ferire un matrimonio che *poteva essere felice* fa male.


Ciao Minerva,

se Claudio è arrivato a ciò, credo, che si trovava molto lontano dall'essere felice ... 
di conseguenza anche il suo matrimonio ...

quando ti assale il vuoto ... è bruttissimo ... non hai più la bussola ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> se Claudio è arrivato a ciò, credo, che si trovava molto lontano dall'essere felice ...
> di conseguenza anche il suo matrimonio ...
> ...


e ributti la palla all'altro che ricade nel vuoto e perde la bussola...


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ributti la palla all'altro che ricade nel vuoto e perde la bussola...


Ciao Minerva ...

non ho detto che sia giusto ... un tradimento non è mai ne giusto ne la risposta ad un malessere come il vuoto ... 

... ma il subire un tradimento, può sconvolgerti completamente ... 

... era un riferimento ... neanche consapevole, me ne sto rendendo conto solo ora ... verso coloro, che diminuiscono le conseguenze di un tradimento ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Il carcere a vita potrebbe essere una soluzione, la penso cosi anch'io, non me ne intendo ma forse è impraticabile.
> Aggiungi pure il fatto che per quelli che rinchiudi ce ne sono molti, ma molti altri, che pascolano liberi e in zone non controllate.
> 
> Inoltre ben sanno però che se escono di carcere tornano sicuramente a fare quello che hanno sempre fatto.
> ...


Non sono solo maschi ad essere orchi ... e gli ormoni non c'entrano. E' un problema mentale e anche di società. E soprattutto, è un problema di genitori. Non puoi fare pagare le colpe dei genitori ai loro figli. Ma non c'è modo a farlo pagare ai genitori e alla fine si finisce a rinchiudere chi non ha colpa in primis.

In famiglie (che ho visto in prima persona) dove i figli sono solo maltrattati fino a quando non vengono sottratti dai genitori, questi figli finiscono a fare male agli altri non solo perché hanno percepito ogni genere di ingiustizia e non hanno avuto una gioventù, ma perché si sono bruciati i percettori del buon senso e non li avranno mai, se non dotati di straordinaria intelligenza. E quindi queste persone faranno sempre un gran male alla società, come per l'altro hanno fatto loro genitori e così via.

Come società dobbiamo evitare che si ripeta la storia ancora e ancora, perché non possiamo mettere al muro tutti che per un motivo o per l'altro sono "riusciti male". E non possiamo rinchiudere tutti che potenzialmente sono pericolosi. E' per questo che poi alla fine c'è ancora la pena di morte, perché si possano eliminare gli elementi che danneggiano la società in modo irreparabile. Suona bruttissimo, ma è la realtà.


----------



## Eliade (12 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> a me dispiace tanto ...
> 
> sienne


Anche a me...


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...






Ma è tutto vero!!!! cazzo ultimo non posso mancare per qualche giorno che combinate subito casini!!! 

.... non dai ditemi che è uno scherzo! non ho letto tutto il 3D! 


Cmq a parte tutto ho sempre avuto l'impressione che Ultimo non abbia superato il tradimento nemmeno un pochino....e un tradimento da parte sua me lo aspettavo!


----------



## Flavia (12 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma è tutto vero!!!! cazzo ultimo non posso mancare per qualche giorno che combinate subito casini!!!
> 
> .... non dai ditemi che è uno scherzo! non ho letto tutto il 3D!
> 
> ...


a parte il fatto che penso sia una bufala questa storia
il fatto che non avesse superato la vicenda è sempre stato palese


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che penso sia una bufala questa storia
> il* fatto che non avesse superato la vicenda è sempre stato p*alese


esatto Flavia! e in ogni caso anche se fosse una bufala stavolta prima o poi accadrà per davvero!


----------



## Flavia (12 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto Flavia! e in ogni caso anche se fosse una bufala stavolta prima o poi accadrà per davvero!


perchè pensi che debba accadere o che sia accaduto?


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto Flavia! e in ogni caso anche se fosse una bufala stavolta prima o poi accadrà per davvero!


Lo ho detto pure io in prima o seconda pagina


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> perchè pensi che debba accadere o che sia accaduto?


perchè se dopo tutto questo tempo non lo superi è difficile che tu riesca a mantenere il controllo e prima poi cederai alle tentazioni ....secondo me! 
non è facile ricucire un rapporto e il modo in cui Ultimo "ostenta" la moglie mi lascia perplessa..... 



Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo ho detto pure io in prima o seconda pagina


sorry Niko non ho letto tutto!  
bè siamo d'accordo però!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo ho detto pure io in prima o seconda pagina


Anche io.... Le piace copiare!!!!!


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io.... Le piace copiare!!!!!


:bleble: non ho letto 20 pagine di discussione....
qui non si può mancare che ci devo passare due giorni per leggere tutto 


:ar:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble: non ho letto 20 pagine di discussione....
> qui non si può mancare che ci devo passare due giorni per leggere tutto
> 
> 
> :ar:


E tu non mancare più.....


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu non mancare più.....


:kiss:


----------



## Flavia (12 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè se dopo tutto questo tempo non lo superi è difficile che tu riesca a mantenere il controllo e prima poi cederai alle tentazioni ....secondo me!
> non è facile ricucire un rapporto e il modo in cui Ultimo "ostenta" la moglie mi lascia perplessa.....


io ho sempre pensato invece che sarebbe arrivato alla separazione


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> io ho sempre pensato invece che sarebbe arrivato alla separazione


mah....non lo so...forse ....


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

ognuno ha i suoi tempi per superare un tradimento … 

ciò può durare anche anni … credo … ansi, ne sono abbastanza sicura.

Ma è molto doloroso … 

e Claudio, credo … almeno così l’ho percepito … si è rifugiato in quello che erano … 
in quell’amore e desiderio che ha sempre provato per sua moglie … 
ma il tradimento ha la forza di distruggere … 
e così rimane una bolla di sapone … non può reggere …

ad un tradimento da parte di Claudio non ci ho mai pensato ...
ma ad un risveglio molto amaro ... che ti scaraventa nel più oscuro nulla ...

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

Intanto vorrei dire a quelle persone che giudicano che in parte hanno ragione, in parte sono delle persone che oltre il loro naso non vedono.

Ora vi scrivo parte delle spiegazioni che mi hanno portato a tradire, parte perchè probabilmente scorderò qualcosa 
e perchè la lettera sarebbe troppo lunga.

Chi mi ha letto nel passato ha letto spesso che guardavo mia moglie anche nelle piccole cose, e sempre guardandola provavo una gioia nel guardarla che andava al di la di tutto, era come se la felicità mi inondasse completamente, vivevo e traevo piacere dalla sua essenza, dalla sua fisicità dal suo parlare dalle liti anche , da tutto. E la mia vita era improntata nel renderla felice, come? un fiore, una lettera un bacio un ti amo una cena da soli in una villa del 600 accompagnato da un certo tipo di atmosfera etc, una cena al mare con stand etc etc, la ricerca mia continua nel desiderarla perchè l'amavo e l'amo. E già scrivendo questo mi verrebbe di dire un bel vaffanculo a chi mi scrive certi epiteti. Ma che vada a fanculo chi scrive male di me!! Mia moglie stessa dopo il tradimento disse ma che minchia ho fatto!! tutte le donne si lamentano ed io che non avevo di che lamentarmi ho tradito la persona che amo. ( scusate lo sfogo)
Spesso qua ho scritto che il tradimento io l'ho superato, ed è vero quello che ho scritto io il tradimento l'ho superato, ma i cambiamenti in me avvenuti sono stati devastanti e sono stati molteplici, ma tutti atti a fare stare bene tutti me compreso, il cambiamento ha in me però innescato quel meccanismo dove pur sapendo che io credo nell'amore romantico, non posso più fargli fede e tolto quello per me a quanto pare è finito l'amore, facendo rimanere soltanto quei momenti di felicità che ci possono essere in una famiglia normale ( senza più però quel desiderio che tramite amore mi faceva desiderare mia moglie) quindi in buona parte la mia è finzione, perchè lei mi desidera io partecipo ma fingo. 
Il tradimento mi ha portato a tradire perchè ho voglia di riscattare me stesso, perchè ho voglia di darmi qualcosa, perchè voglio conoscere un'altra donna, perchè sono libero di mandare a fanculo chiunque dovesse dirmi qualcosa, perchè ho dato troppo e sono stanco di essere una brava persona, il classico padre di famiglia tuto portato a dare senza avere ( questo nel mio caso) io volevo solo essere amato, tradendomi mi hanno tolto l'amore e mi hanno levato la mia vita, perchè non posso lasciare mia moglie per motivi che riguardano lei e per i miei figli che voglio crescano con un padre.
E consapevole che il tradimento fatto può portare a chissà quali eventi, mi rifugio nel tradimento subito per mandare a fanculo chi potrebbe permettersi di dirmi qualcosa. 

La mia sincerità in questo caso se ne va a fanculo anche essa, perchè la mia sincerità mi porterebbe soltanto a lasciare la famiglia, e mia moglie morirebbe per questo. Dite che questa magari è fantasia mia, posso immagginare che pensiate questo e chi potrebbe darvi torto, ma conosco io mia moglie non voi.


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei dire a quelle persone che giudicano che in parte hanno ragione, in parte sono delle persone che oltre il loro naso non vedono.
> 
> Ora vi scrivo parte delle spiegazioni che mi hanno portato a tradire, parte perchè probabilmente scorderò qualcosa
> e perchè la lettera sarebbe troppo lunga.
> ...


la frase in neretto - secondo me - dimostra che tu non ha superato il tradimento e che se tua moglie non ti avesse tradito tu ora crederesti ancora nell'amore romantico (IMHO)


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei dire a quelle persone che giudicano che in parte hanno ragione, in parte sono delle persone che oltre il loro naso non vedono.
> 
> Ora vi scrivo parte delle spiegazioni che mi hanno portato a tradire, parte perchè probabilmente scorderò qualcosa
> e perchè la lettera sarebbe troppo lunga.
> ...


Cioe' tua moglie ti tiene legato per le palle con i suoi ricatti del cazzo e tu per non sbroccare hai avuto la bella pensata di andare in giro a scopare fuori e fingere in famiglia...

ma pure a te scorre merda nelle vene?

oh jesus jesus.....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei dire a quelle persone che giudicano che in parte hanno ragione, in parte sono delle persone che oltre il loro naso non vedono.
> 
> Ora vi scrivo parte delle spiegazioni che mi hanno portato a tradire, parte perchè probabilmente scorderò qualcosa
> e perchè la lettera sarebbe troppo lunga.
> ...



Mà, Claudio,
so che io ho una idea, e certo avendo questa idea leggo in quello che scrivi le conferme che cerco, ed è difficile quindi aprirsi a nuove idee.

Ma io leggo di un amore verso tua moglie che era "immaturo", da adolescente. Pur nell'abnegazione e nella maturità di un uomo che sa come proteggere la sua famiglia, tua moglie era amata in quel modo totalizzante da amor cortese, più che romantico. La principessa...
Eppure sapevi che tua moglie è o era ingenua, fragile da certi punti di vista.
E ora che la sua fragilità si è concretizzata in un singolo tradimento, confessato subito, pentitissima, quell'amor cortese è morto.
Meglio così. L'amor cortese è una grande fregatura.

Claudio, non so se puoi, ma prova a considerare le mie parole: dà un appagamento infinitamente superiore arrivare ad amare una persona i cui difetti -in questo caso il tradimento- ci sono ben presenti e che ci hanno fatto soffrire.
Un appagamento infinitamente superiore all'amor cortese.
E' più difficile arrivarci... soprattutto per te, credo. Ma ne vale la pena.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei dire a quelle persone che giudicano che in parte hanno ragione, in parte sono delle persone che oltre il loro naso non vedono.
> 
> Ora vi scrivo parte delle spiegazioni che mi hanno portato a tradire, parte perchè probabilmente scorderò qualcosa
> e perchè la lettera sarebbe troppo lunga.
> ...



ecco
il risultato del dolore....

magari per tutti non è così..ma non siamo tutti uguali ovviamente...
anche io sono stata moglie e madre amorevole...inviadiata pure dai compagni delle mie amiche..l'ho fatto col cuore..perchè sono così...
adesso beh le cose importanti si restringono...
si riducono...
mio marito è sinceramente pentito e  a questo prorposito a chi dice il contrario anche io rispondo voi non lo conoscete...
ho superato il tutto meglio di quanto credessi..di lei di loro di quanto è avvenuto non mi importa più...
mi godo le mie giornate ,riprendo la mia vita ......sono stata sempre fedele perchè credevo in noi ..ma una parte di quel noi,nonostante adesso stiamo bene,non c'è più...ed è inutile illudersi che tutto e propio tutto torni come prima,NON è VERO perchè anche se dimentichi anche se non ci pensi una parte di ciò che è accaduto ti accompagna sempre ricordandoti chi hai accanto...e cosa ha fatto....inevitabile...
in virtù di questo avviene una trasformazione...mnon so come chiamarla..ma sta avvenendo in me...
e se e mai capita qualcosa che prima non avresti fatto...lo fai...


per esempio..se mi trovassi in una situazione del genere mi chiederei inevitabilmente...lui cosa farebbe al mio posto...o meglio lui è già stato al mio posto si è curato di me????NO...E ALLORA???

avrei voluto spiegarmi un po meglio...ma non ci riesco...
spero di non eseere fraintesa...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Io*

Io non entro nel merito del tuo comportamento Ultimo....potrei capire ma non condividere.....certo non giudico!Però una riflessione mi sia consentita:Non credo di sbagliare quando affermo che un tradimento all'interno della coppia è come un potente veleno....prima o poi....uccide.Quando non uccide...è perchè non c'è nulla da uccidere...e già morto tutto e si sta insieme per convenienza!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Claudio,
sei un pò incazzato mi sembra 

Io ti capisco sai.
Hai una visione un pò "cavalleresca" della coppia, un pò come ce l'avevo io,
ma in un'accezione un pò diversa forse.

Per me è sempre stato più importante _l'esserci_.

Cercherò di spiegarmi, ma non so se ci riuscirò.

Io ho sempre cercato di _proteggere_ la mia compagna.
Di esserle vicino quando stava male, di fare la cena, la lavatrice o le pulizie quando era stanca,
di sostenerla nei suoi momenti difficili (adesso non mi va di raccontarli, ma ti assicuro che erano diversi).

Insomma, la mia era forse più una presenza di seconda linea, pensi si possa chiamare così?

Ovviamente, dopo la scoperta del suo tradimento, mi è stato rinfacciato il fatto di _"essere poco presente"_.

Ma se tanto mi da tanto, avrei potuto essere catalogato come troppo asfissiante.
Chi lo sa?

Sai qual'è la verità?
Che aveva voglia di provare un cazzo nuovo e di fare un pò la troietta sgallettata, come le sue amichette.

Alla fine, tolti tutti gli artefizi e le sovrastrutture, questa era la verità.

Ora, io non sono nella posizione di darti consigli.
Prima ci sono i tuoi figli, poi tutto il resto.

Ti dico solo che forse mi trasferiranno per lavoro.
Non mi hanno detto nulla, ma è nell'aria.

E a questo punto, dopo quello che è successo e quello che ho dovuto sopportare,
non credo sarà una decisione difficile.

Non ti arrovellare troppo.
Un bel 'fanculo a tutti è salutare.


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco
> il risultato del dolore....
> 
> magari per tutti non è così..ma non siamo tutti uguali ovviamente...
> ...


Quindi anche tu non escludi un tuo tradimento a tua volta e lo stare insieme per finzione...

annamo sempre mejo...


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco
> il risultato del dolore....
> 
> magari per tutti non è così..ma non siamo tutti uguali ovviamente...
> ...



quando leggo ste cose sono sempre più convinta che siano davvero pochi i casi in cui dopo un tradimento si può ricostruire.... alla fine, secondo me, si resta insieme per altri motivi..ma non perchè si supera il tradimento


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, Claudio,
> so che io ho una idea, e certo avendo questa idea leggo in quello che scrivi le conferme che cerco, ed è difficile quindi aprirsi a nuove idee.
> 
> Ma io leggo di un amore verso tua moglie che era "immaturo", da adolescente. Pur nell'abnegazione e nella maturità di un uomo che sa come proteggere la sua famiglia, tua moglie era amata in quel modo totalizzante da amor cortese, più che romantico. La principessa...
> ...


Razionalmente scrivendo hai ragione. E avevo già anche questa riflessione in testa. 
Nausicaa il mio amore alla fin fine forse non era romantico, ma era un volermi dare quello che più potevo dare e darmi, e tutto questo accompagnato dalla mia educazione morale etc. Forse sono come quell'uomo che ha la testa dura come la pietra, dove accettare un tradimento e continuare ad essere veramente quello che ero mi è impossibile. Mia moglie diverse volte mi ha detto in questi due anni preferivo il Claudio di prima.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> sei un pò incazzato mi sembra
> 
> Io ti capisco sai.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> sei un pò incazzato mi sembra
> 
> Io ti capisco sai.
> ...


mi è piaciuto molto il tuo intervento, crudo, sincero e intelligente. 
forse sminuisci un pò il discorso di un mero bisogno di cazzo nuovo, ma sicuramente sei un uomo simpatico e ironico


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


>


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi è piaciuto molto il tuo intervento, crudo, sincero e intelligente.
> forse sminuisci un pò il discorso di un mero bisogno di cazzo nuovo, ma sicuramente sei un uomo simpatico e ironico


Grazie, NR.
Forse hai ragione sullo sminuire, ma forse sono stanco anch'io di arrovellarmi


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Razionalmente scrivendo hai ragione. E avevo già anche questa riflessione in testa.
> Nausicaa il mio amore alla fin fine forse non era romantico, ma era un volermi dare quello che più potevo dare e darmi, e tutto questo accompagnato dalla mia educazione morale etc. Forse sono come quell'uomo che ha la testa dura come la pietra, dove accettare un tradimento e continuare ad essere veramente quello che ero mi è impossibile. Mia moglie diverse volte mi ha detto in questi due anni preferivo il Claudio di prima.


Preferiva il Claudio di prima e pero' a quel Claudio gli ha dato la fregatura...

ma ancora appresso alle sue cazzate te ne vai?...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> la frase in neretto - secondo me - dimostra che tu non ha superato il tradimento e che se tua moglie non ti avesse tradito tu ora crederesti ancora nell'amore romantico (IMHO)


Simy il tradimento trasforma. Cacchio se trasforma!! ma pensi che io, e tu e gli altri che mi avete letto e sapete in parte chi sono se credo nell'amore. Ma una volta traditi ti si aprono gli occhi, e di certo, e questo lo posso dire a nome di tutti i traditi, quell'amore a cui eravamo abituati non esisterà più, non esisterà più perchè hai provato troppo dolore e riprovarlo sapendo che potrebbe riaccadere non ti permette di viverlo nuovamente. 

Forse con un'altra donna, ma dovresti divorziare, e quindi......


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy il tradimento trasforma. Cacchio se trasforma!! ma pensi che io, e tu e gli altri che mi avete letto e sapete in parte chi sono se credo nell'amore. Ma una volta traditi ti si aprono gli occhi, e di certo, e questo lo posso dire a nome di tutti i traditi, quell'amore a cui eravamo abituati non esisterà più, non esisterà più perchè hai provato troppo dolore e riprovarlo sapendo che potrebbe riaccadere non ti permette di viverlo nuovamente.
> 
> *Forse con un'altra donna, ma dovresti divorziare, e quindi*......


E QUINDI??? ti "arrendi" ad un rapporto che non ti rende felice???


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy il tradimento trasforma. Cacchio se trasforma!! ma pensi che io, e tu e gli altri che mi avete letto e sapete in parte chi sono se credo nell'amore. Ma una volta traditi ti si aprono gli occhi, e di certo, e questo lo posso dire a nome di tutti i traditi, quell'amore a cui eravamo abituati non esisterà più, non esisterà più perchè hai provato troppo dolore e riprovarlo sapendo che potrebbe riaccadere non ti permette di viverlo nuovamente.
> 
> Forse con un'altra donna, ma dovresti divorziare, e quindi......


e quindi nun se fa perche' implica troppa fatica...

vabbe' altra pratica archiviata...

avanti il prossimo e non spingete, serviamo tutti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non entro nel merito del tuo comportamento Ultimo....potrei capire ma non condividere.....certo non giudico!Però una riflessione mi sia consentita:Non credo di sbagliare quando affermo che un tradimento all'interno della coppia è come un potente veleno....prima o poi....uccide.Quando non uccide...è perchè non c'è nulla da uccidere...e già morto tutto e si sta insieme per convenienza!!!



mi dispiace non è così...è un veleno..ma non uccide..certo dipende da noi...da cioò che eravamo e che siamo..
io e mio marito ad esempio siamo una coppia solida...una coppia che è stata messa alla prova(non dai tradimenti ma da ben altro)più di una volta...non sempre si staà insieme per convenienza...e poi convenienza di cosa????
siamo adulti...abbiamo la nostra indiependenza...da soli non potremmo sopravvivere cmq???
guarda che alle volte è più conveniente mollare tutto...
ma c'è caso e caso ovvio...
CMQ IL TRADIMENTO NELLA COPPIA SI SUPERA SE LO SI VUOLE..SE CI SI SVEGLIA..
SE PERMETTI AL DISPIACERE DI DIVENTARE IL PADRONE DELLE TUE GIORNATE...allora sei finito...

se il tradimento si ripete...è un altro paio di maniche..ma nn sto qui a spiegare perchè sarebbe troppo lunga


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Grazie, NR.
> Forse hai ragione sullo sminuire, ma forse sono stanco anch'io di arrovellarmi


è comprensibile. Samo tutti un pò stanchi di sforzarci di comprendere quello che magari è incomprensibile.
Francamente in questi momenti così difficili ,  sforzarsi di comprendere i perchè di un matrimonio in crisi (considerando tutti gli sforzi naturali e innaturali che abbiamo fatto per essere dei mariti/mogli dignitosi) inizia a assumere un ruolo di secondo piano.
Non siamo fatti per portare troppi pesi..., non tutti insieme perlomeno.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Posso*

Posse spezzare una lancia a favore di claudio?Io son contro il tradimento...ci mancherebbe....però qui dentro mi metto in discussione,e capisco pure che parlare è facile....ma chiudere un matrimonio,un unione di svariati anni...ha un costo affettivo non indifferente.....!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi dispiace non è così...è un veleno..ma non uccide..certo dipende da noi...da cioò che eravamo e che siamo..
> io e mio marito ad esempio siamo una coppia solida...una coppia che è stata messa alla prova(non dai tradimenti ma da ben altro)più di una volta...non sempre si staà insieme per convenienza...e poi convenienza di cosa????
> siamo adulti...abbiamo la nostra indiependenza...da soli non potremmo sopravvivere cmq???
> guarda che alle volte è più conveniente mollare tutto...
> ...


non sono d'accordo .... concordo molto di più con il pensiero di Oscuro


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi dispiace non è così...è un veleno..ma non uccide..certo dipende da noi...da cioò che eravamo e che siamo..
> io e mio marito ad esempio siamo una coppia solida...una coppia che è stata messa alla prova(non dai tradimenti ma da ben altro)più di una volta...non sempre si staà insieme per convenienza...e poi convenienza di cosa????
> siamo adulti...abbiamo la nostra indiependenza...da soli non potremmo sopravvivere cmq???
> guarda che alle volte è più conveniente mollare tutto...
> ...


tu dici, se il tradimento si ripete e' un altro paio di maniche...

eppure io so' convinto che anche con un secondo, un terzo..ad libitum, per te e' difficilissimo separarti...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> E QUINDI??? ti "arrendi" ad un rapporto che non ti rende felice???


Da quando sono nato Simy sono stato portato a crescere per avere indipendenza da tutto e da tutti, sposandomi quasi da subito capì che mia moglie aveva poche affinità con me, e ci stetti di un male che non ti dico, nonostante ciò le stetti accanto nella maniera che avete letto e molto altro ancora, arrivando anche alla fine ad accettare il tutto e di starci benissimo, in pratica sin dalla mia infanzia tutto mi è andato storto ma ho sempre combattuto tutto e tutti per dare uno scopo alla mia moralità alla mia educazione al mio essere,gli sbagli, errori, e le cose giuste o sbagliate le ho sempre affrontate e mai mi sono tirato indietro, quindi si mi sono arreso a me stesso.


----------



## Circe (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cosa può dire chi sa che sbaglia, cosa può dire chi sa che la sua vita è totalmente cambiata e che il suo percorso è ignoto anche a se stesso.
> 
> Cosa mi ha portato a tradire ? boh!. boh è quella risposta che più da senso a chi nulla ha da dire. Che deve dire chi dentro ha il vuoto? che deve dire chi sta cambiando totalmente la sua vita?
> Che deve dire chi ha accanto una moglie che ama ma alla quale non riesce a dare più se stesso?
> ...


Caro Claudio, mi hai tirato fuori i pensieri e li ha scritti in questo forum....io ti capisco, provo quel vuoto, e sto vivendo una vita che non mi appartiene. 
Sono confusa, persa, non ho appigli, non so in che direzione andare. Si sono rimasta con mio marito, ma non lo riconosco piu'....chi è? Chi è quello vero, questo o quello che baciava a faceva sesso con un'altra? E poi tornava a casa e mi faceva credere la persona piu' speciale di questo mondo? Non so....anche io penso spesso che vorrei essere abbracciata e baciata da un altro uomo, ma io vorrei provare quei sentimenti che ti fanno perdere la testa....perchè quello è il vero tradimento. Due corpi che scopano fanno ginnastica......ecco perchè tu senti di non aver provato nulla. Ma se con la donna che hai usato si fosse instaurata una complicità, un feeling.....sarebbe stato diverso. Io non ho letto tutte le risposte che ti hanno dato e forse mi sono ripetuta in qualcosa, ma questo è quello che penso e mi faceva piacere dirtelo. Vedo me che ho perso il mio idolo, e vedo te che hai perso la tua dea. Quello stato di sognatori non ce lo ridara' piu' nessuno.....quello che odio di tutto questo è che mi hanno costretta a guardare il mondo e i sentimenti in un modo distaccato, quasi cinico. Ed io ero una persona trasparente, che pensava che la propria vita fosse felicemente semplice. Non lo saro' mai piu'....e per colpa di esseri egoisti ho dovuto cambiare il MIO MODO DI ESSERE. Avrei superato piu' facilmente la fine del matrimonio, che il tradimento con la mia amica......me ne sarei fatta una ragione, invece questo veleno me lo hanno iniettato nelle vene goccia a goccia, e mi hanno tolto me stessa. Per me è troppo presto, forse mi passerà, ma questo è quello che volevo dirti ;-) un abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non entro nel merito del tuo comportamento Ultimo....potrei capire ma non condividere.....certo non giudico!Però una riflessione mi sia consentita:Non credo di sbagliare quando affermo che un tradimento all'interno della coppia è come un potente veleno....prima o poi....uccide.Quando non uccide...è perchè non c'è nulla da uccidere...e già morto tutto e si sta insieme per convenienza!!!


Oscuro hai ragione sai, ma ricordiamoci che non tutti siamo uguali, e certe situazioni quindi si affrontano diversamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da quando sono nato Simy sono stato portato a crescere per avere indipendenza da tutto e da tutti, sposandomi quasi da subito capì che mia moglie aveva poche affinità con me, e ci stetti di un male che non ti dico, nonostante ciò le stetti accanto nella maniera che avete letto e molto altro ancora, arrivando anche alla fine ad accettare il tutto e di starci benissimo, in pratica sin dalla mia infanzia tutto mi è andato storto ma ho sempre combattuto tutto e tutti per dare uno scopo alla mia moralità alla mia educazione al mio essere,gli sbagli, errori, e le cose giuste o sbagliate le ho sempre affrontate e mai mi sono tirato indietro, quindi si mi sono arreso a me stesso.



Penso che tu stia attraversando un momento di bassa...
Ho letto diversi tuoi picchi qui dentro, normalissimi, di amore e fiducia e di disillusione e disperazione.

Credo che leggerò ancora il tuo ottimismo


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu non escludi un tuo tradimento a tua volta e *lo stare insieme per finzione...
> *
> annamo sempre mejo...


NON HAI CAPITO UN CAZZO...
parlo delle tentazioni esterne....che comunque CI SONO....
e che prescindono dall'amore e dalla coppia...vedi un po lothar....lo elogi tanto..lui tradisce la moglie pur amandola...(scusa  lothar ma mi sei venuto in mente tu...non sono critiche)
si crea i suoi spazi...le sue storie...
molte persone non lo fanno....
l'amore qui nn c'entra un bel nulla...
io non ho mai tradito è vero...non dice che lo farò domani ma visto che non è poi la fine del mondo che me frega....??
(anche se conoscendomi magari parlo parlo ma all'atto pratico me ne sto nel mio)...
mai dire mai???diciamo così...

ma per finzione io non sto con nessuno...e nemmeno mio marito...
lo conosco...son 10 anni che vivo con lui...
molti magari lo fanno..
beh non so come ci riescono...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo .... concordo molto di più con il pensiero di Oscuro



ognuno naturalmente parla in base alle prorpie esperienze certo..
infatti ha detto dipende dai casi...
quello che volevo dire è che non si deve generalizzare...
dipende da noi cmq
bacio


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da quando sono nato Simy sono stato portato a crescere per avere indipendenza da tutto e da tutti, sposandomi quasi da subito capì che mia moglie aveva poche affinità con me, e ci stetti di un male che non ti dico, nonostante ciò le stetti accanto nella maniera che avete letto e molto altro ancora, arrivando anche alla fine ad accettare il tutto e di starci benissimo, in pratica sin dalla mia infanzia tutto mi è andato storto ma ho sempre combattuto tutto e tutti per dare uno scopo alla mia moralità alla mia educazione al mio essere,gli sbagli, errori, e le cose giuste o sbagliate le ho sempre affrontate e mai mi sono tirato indietro, quindi si mi sono arreso a me stesso.


ripeto....ma ci stai pigghiando pu' u' culu?


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da quando sono nato Simy sono stato portato a crescere per avere indipendenza da tutto e da tutti, sposandomi quasi da subito capì che mia moglie aveva poche affinità con me, e ci stetti di un male che non ti dico, nonostante ciò le stetti accanto nella maniera che avete letto e molto altro ancora, arrivando anche alla fine ad accettare il tutto e di starci benissimo, in pratica sin dalla mia infanzia tutto mi è andato storto ma ho sempre combattuto tutto e tutti per dare uno scopo alla mia moralità alla mia educazione al mio essere,gli sbagli, errori, e le cose giuste o sbagliate le ho sempre affrontate e mai mi sono tirato indietro, quindi si mi sono arreso a me stesso.


Quindi hai costruito il tuo rapporto su un'illusione??? hai cercato l'idillio dove non c'era? 
(non sono critiche sia chiaro)


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è comprensibile. Samo tutti un pò stanchi di sforzarci di comprendere quello che magari è incomprensibile.
> Francamente in questi momenti così difficili ,  sforzarsi di comprendere i perchè di un matrimonio in crisi (considerando tutti gli sforzi naturali e innaturali che abbiamo fatto per essere dei mariti/mogli dignitosi) inizia a assumere un ruolo di secondo piano.
> Non siamo fatti per portare troppi pesi..., non tutti insieme perlomeno.


Parole sagge ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posse spezzare una lancia a favore di claudio?Io son contro il tradimento...ci mancherebbe....però qui dentro mi metto in discussione,e capisco pure che parlare è facile....ma chiudere un matrimonio,un unione di svariati anni...ha un costo affettivo non indifferente.....!


Oscuro te lo quoto


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> NON HAI CAPITO UN CAZZO...
> parlo delle tentazioni esterne....che comunque CI SONO....
> e che prescindono dall'amore e dalla coppia...vedi un po lothar....lo elogi tanto..lui tradisce la moglie pur amandola...(scusa lothar ma mi sei venuto in mente tu...non sono critiche)
> si crea i suoi spazi...le sue storie...
> ...


Ciao Annuccia..mi fischiavano le orecchie..ecco perche'...
Stermy non mi loda,dice solo,ha ragione,che tutti i traditori dovrebbero fare come me..nesuna manfrina sull'ammmooorree e dire pane al pane e vino al vino.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu dici, se il tradimento si ripete e' un altro paio di maniche...
> 
> eppure io so' convinto che anche con un secondo, un terzo..ad libitum, per te e' difficilissimo separarti...



mi conosci????

non credo..

queste tue ipotesi della...risparmiale allora...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Parole saggie ...


facciamoci un'ultima sangria e riprenditi quella i che è veramente indisponente


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> NON HAI CAPITO UN CAZZO...
> parlo delle tentazioni esterne....che comunque CI SONO....
> e che prescindono dall'amore e dalla coppia...vedi un po lothar....lo elogi tanto..lui tradisce la moglie pur amandola...(scusa  lothar ma mi sei venuto in mente tu...non sono critiche)
> si crea i suoi spazi...le sue storie...
> ...


Io secondo alcuni, compreso te non capisco mai un cazzo pero' poi inspiegabilmente ce pijo sempre...

ahahahahahah

beh comunque cara annuccia, se confermi che se te capitasse la trombatina extra te la faresti senza scrupoli perche' non e' la fine del mondo, tu gia' mo' stai fingendo alla grandissima nel tuo matrimonio ed anche con te facciamo un bel prossimamente su questi schermi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Annuccia..mi fischiavano le orecchie..ecco perche'...
> Stermy non mi loda,dice solo,ha ragione,che tutti i traditori dovrebbero fare come me..nesuna manfrina sull'ammmooorree e dire pane al pane e vino al vino.



ma guarda infatti che qui stiamo parlando di questo...di incontri...di tentazioni...o no????
ho solo detto mai dire mai.....
o a me non potrebbe capitare???
posso godermi un pochino queste sensazioni anch'io qualora dovessero capitare???
ho detto per caso che uccido qualcuno???


oppure se dovessi mai tradirlo significa che sto con lui per finzione....


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi conosci????
> 
> non credo..
> 
> queste tue ipotesi della...risparmiale allora...


e secondo te non si capisce un cazzo scrivendo qua?

servono solo le presentazioni e la stretta di mano secondo te?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Comunque di base anche io sono contrario al tradimento, come tutti più o meno...*fino a quando non ci si ritrova dentro!!!
> 
> *Perché attenzione:
> Per resistere magari ci vogliono le palle...ma uscirsene è ancora più dura!!!


il punto è che per trovarsi dentro bisogna volerlo...non ci si _capita_


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma guarda infatti che qui stiamo parlando di questo...di incontri...di tentazioni...o no????
> ho solo detto mai dire mai.....
> o a me non potrebbe capitare???
> posso godermi un pochino queste sensazioni anch'io qualora dovessero capitare???
> ...


Annuccia ti faccio una domanda.... prima di scoprire il tradimento di tuo marito hai mai pensato che potesse capitarti di tradirlo?


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma guarda infatti che qui stiamo parlando di questo...di incontri...di tentazioni...o no????
> ho solo detto mai dire mai.....
> o a me non potrebbe capitare???
> posso godermi un pochino queste sensazioni anch'io qualora dovessero capitare???
> ...


e come se chiama allora quella roba li' che instaureresti con tuo marito?

come la vuoi chiamare se il termine finzione ti fa schifo?... 

ecco perche' poi con tipi come te uno s'accanisce e pero' se sente di' che non capisce mai un cazzo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e secondo te non si capisce un cazzo scrivendo qua?
> 
> servono solo le presentazioni e la stretta di mano secondo te?
> 
> ahahahahah


hai ragione stermy...si si...
io ho sempre infatti detto che rimarro al suo fianco sempre.....
anzi visto che ci siamo...sono tanto devota che anche se mi maltrattasse porgerei l'altra guancia...
tu intuisci e capisci tutto


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Perfetto...e qui si ferma oscuro!!:rotfl::rotfl:Vorrei capire perchè il alcuni casi....al primo problema nella coppia...si finisce con mutande calate fuori casa...ecco io arrivo fino ad un cero punto poi mi fermo!Le cose non ci capitano,le facciamo capitare,e non è questione di palle o non palle.....è questione di quello che uno vuole..no?


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione stermy...si si...
> io ho sempre infatti detto che rimarro al suo fianco sempre.....
> anzi visto che ci siamo...sono tanto devota che anche se mi maltrattasse porgerei l'altra guancia...
> tu intuisci e capisci tutto


beh pero' il tuo masochismo ha dato prova di sopportare "benissimo" quello ricevuto dalla stronza...

quindi per me e' si' e l'accendiamo...


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> facciamoci un'ultima sangria e riprenditi quella i che è veramente indisponente


ah ah non ho la più pallida idea da dove venga il mio nick, mi piaceva l'assonanza.

Un pò come in Pulp Fiction,
quando Esmeralda (se ricordo bene) in taxi chiede a Bruce Willis:
-"Come ti chiami?"
-"Butch..."
-"ma cosa significa il tuo nome?"
-"Butch... _non significa un cazzo_"

Una cosa del genere


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il punto è che per trovarsi dentro bisogna volerlo...non ci si _capita_


esattamente!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto...e qui si ferma oscuro!!:rotfl::rotfl:Vorrei capire perchè il alcuni casi....al primo problema nella coppia...si finisce con mutande calate fuori casa...ecco io arrivo fino ad un cero punto poi mi fermo!Le cose non ci capitano,le facciamo capitare,e non è questione di palle o non palle.....è questione di quello che uno vuole..no?



perchè è più facile che affrontare il problema!


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè è più facile che affrontare il problema!


sono in trepidante attesa per la eventuale risposta di annuccia al tua domanda...

e speriamo che risponda sinceramente visto che non fingerebbe mai...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sono in trepidante attesa per la eventuale risposta di annuccia al tua domanda...
> 
> e speriamo che risponda sinceramente visto che non fingerebbe mai...
> 
> ahahahahah


bè ... ha un senso la mia domanda.... e non è una critica nei confronti di Annuccia...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' il tuo *masochismo* ha dato prova di sopportare "benissimo" quello ricevuto dalla stronza...
> 
> quindi per me e' si' e l'accendiamo...


che ho ricevuto???
quella che ha perso è stata lei...

ah gia...dovevo pestarla...passarci sopra con la macchina..
si si mi sarei sentita meglio...

perchè non è piu tornata...sparita...se le avessi dato soddisfazione(perchè io la chiamo così)l'episodio si sarebbe protatto...e invece si è ritirata...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posse spezzare una lancia a favore di claudio?Io son contro il tradimento...ci mancherebbe....però qui dentro mi metto in discussione,e capisco pure che parlare è facile....ma chiudere un matrimonio,un unione di svariati anni...ha un costo affettivo non indifferente.....!


posso dire che questo Oscuro mi piace assai? :up:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè ... ha un senso la mia domanda.... e non è una critica nei confronti di Annuccia...


proprio perche' e' una domanda sensata lo segnalavo...

ma poi critiche e giudizi sono inevitabili...

pero' mi rendo conto che cambiando nome anche a questi termini, diano meno fastidio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che ho ricevuto???
> quella che ha perso è stata lei...
> 
> ah gia...dovevo pestarla...passarci sopra con la macchina..
> ...




e aggiungo...
io sto con mio marito...mica con lei???
quello che fa o non fa la stronza..o come vogliamo chiamarla non è affar mio...
se vorrà mai tornare da me(non so a quale scopo)nessuno potrà mai impedirglielo...
ah si se le spezzavo le gambe magari forse...
sarei stata una persona migliore vero???


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto...e qui si ferma oscuro!!:rotfl::rotfl:Vorrei capire perchè il alcuni casi....al primo problema nella coppia...si finisce con mutande calate fuori casa...ecco io arrivo fino ad un cero punto poi mi fermo!Le cose non ci capitano,le facciamo capitare,e non è questione di palle o non palle.....è questione di quello che uno vuole..no?


tu dici che non è facile chiudere un matrimonio, certamente.è molto più semplice "distrarsi" dai problemi rimandando una soluzione vera


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Chiara*

Chiara vuoi farti nuovi nemici?Scrivere che ti piace oscuro.....non ti conviene proprio.....simy è ancora con i capelli dritti......!Cmq grazie.....questo posto continua a stupirmi...........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che ho ricevuto???
> quella che ha perso è stata lei...
> 
> ah gia...dovevo pestarla...passarci sopra con la macchina..
> ...


vabbe' continua pure a tenere sempre intonso il maritino, cazzi tuoi...


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> proprio perche' e' una domanda sensata lo segnalavo...
> 
> ma poi critiche e giudizi sono inevitabili...
> 
> ...


il discorso è che siamo tutti bravi a dire "mai dire mai" dopo che siamo stati traditi! l'ho fatto io per prima e mi sono resa conto che i complimenti e le attenzioni di altri uomini li vedevo in modo diverso dopo. 
prima mi facevano piacere ma la cosa finiva li..... dopo mi hanno invece fatto riflettere sul fatto che forse la spaccatura che si era creata era troppo grande


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' continua pure a tenere sempre intonso il maritino, cazzi tuoi...


aggiunta...

e rispondi por favor a Simy...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva,quel tipo di distrazione ha dei costi mentali non indifferenti.....secondo me si casca ancra più sotto.....!Insomma io ricordo il mio tradimento....mi sentivo una chiavica...stavo meglio quando mi sentivo solo stronzo......!!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara vuoi farti nuovi nemici?Scrivere che ti piace oscuro.....non ti conviene proprio.....*simy è ancora con i capelli dritti.*.....!Cmq grazie.....questo posto continua a stupirmi...........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quanto sei stupido :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque sono andata dal parrucchiere??? è tornato tutto in ordine....mando a te il conto? :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il discorso è che siamo tutti bravi a dire "mai dire mai" dopo che siamo stati traditi! l'ho fatto io per prima e mi sono resa conto che i complimenti e le attenzioni di altri uomini li vedevo in modo diverso dopo.
> prima mi facevano piacere ma la cosa finiva li..... dopo mi hanno invece fatto riflettere sul fatto che forse la spaccatura che si era creata era troppo grande


elementare uotson...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*A...*

Ao bastava dire che oscuro ti stava sulle palle.....risolta la questione...!Però avevi i capelli mosci.......!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva,quel tipo di distrazione ha dei costi mentali non indifferenti.....secondo me si casca ancra più sotto.....!Insomma io ricordo il mio tradimento....mi sentivo una chiavica...stavo meglio quando mi sentivo solo stronzo......!!


Oscu' pero' sono problemi a cui dai un certo sollievo e possono finire o attenuarsi moltissimo nel momento in cui cessi di tradire.......

ma con la separazione oggi come oggi, il tuo calvario inizia e non avra' mai una fine...a meno che non ti giri tanta pila sul c.c.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' continua pure a tenere sempre intonso il maritino, cazzi tuoi...


va bene hai ragione...
vedila come vuoi...
per me ha fatto bene a non cedere ai suoi ricatti....
e poi sarebbe venuta da me ugualmente...è una ragazzina...che potevo pretendere...
ma cmq stermy...
hai ragione...sei contento...


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ao bastava dire che oscuro ti stava sulle palle.....risolta la questione...!Però avevi i capelli mosci.......!!:rotfl:


i capelli mosci non si può sentire 

e non posso dire che Oscuro mi sta sulle palle! sarebbe una bugia


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Vorrà dire che avrai sempre i capelli dritti allora................!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrà dire che avrai sempre i capelli dritti allora................!!:rotfl:



il termine mosci non si può sentire!

no grazie ora ho fatto la piega e me li tengo cosi! 
:mrgreen: li preferisco


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> va bene hai ragione...
> vedila come vuoi...
> per me ha fatto bene a non cedere ai suoi ricatti....
> e poi sarebbe venuta da me ugualmente...è una ragazzina...che potevo pretendere...
> ...


quello che pensa Stermy non ti deve interessare...sei nel giusto?...procedi pure per la tua via...

pero' per me e' significativo che glissi sulla domanda di Simy e mi fa ritenere che sia un no grande come una casa...

e percio' non lo vuoi dire perche':

a)se rispondi si, allora fingevi gia' da prima;

b)se rispondi no, allora sei predisposta a fingere adesso per diversa sorte;

risultato...

nun te separeresti manco con le cannonate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

boh...

personalmente trovo molto meno condannabile il classico tradimento nato da un episodio, una serata folle...un attimo nel quale ci si dimentica tutto e ci si ritrova in un contesto eccitante e nuovo...

l'idea di tradire con cognizione mi sembra la peggiore fangata che una persona possa fare:
"mi hai tradito? ora vedrai...mi trascuri? ora la paghi...sei diverso/a? adesso mi rifaccio..."

cioè...già non è facile campare con sensi di colpa, domande e i successivi perchè quando tutto ciò nasce da delle specifiche ragioni...ma addirittura premeditare è terribile a mio parere...

preferirei sentire da claudio parole del tipo "basta, ho capito che voglio vivere in maniera più leggera...sono sposato e non mi andrò a cercare avventure ma nemmeno avrò pregiudizi...se capita poi si vede"
...piuttosto di questo lungo elenco di ragioni che lo hanno portato ad andare con un'altra

l'andare a puttane, per come vivo io, è triste non tanto perchè paghi, non tanto perchè stai con una freddamente...per me è triste perchè decidi di fare sesso, e lo fai in un istante!!!
...e andare con un'altra, anche non puttana, avendo precedentemente deciso di farlo, è altrettanto triste per me...

comunque abbraccio claudio


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Annuccia ti faccio una domanda.... prima di scoprire il tradimento di tuo marito hai mai pensato che potesse capitarti di tradirlo?


scusa simy ero impegnata a sprecare energie...non avevo letto..
ti rispondo sinceramente...
non ho mai tradito mio marito perchè in passato a causa di un tradimento ho perso una persona cara...
non l'ho mai tradito perchè non mi importava..da lui avevo tutto..non mi mancava nulla e nemmeno adesso devo dire...
ma per una sorta di ribellione interna adesso credo che lo farei...
sono sincera..
le occasioni non mi sono mai mancate fino a qualche settimana fa,
e mi sono arretrata...,non ho voluto...
ma forse perchè non mi piaceva tanto...non so...
in futuro???chi lo sa..dipende...
non do nulla piu per scontato...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

e ci sta anche ammettere che un tradimento ha intaccato qualcosa in modo irreparabile e che non siamo in grado di gestirlo.
non siamo animali votati al perdono, non tutti . Mi hai tradito, primo cerco di non andare fuori di testa, poi con "calma"  provo a vedere se riesco a capire.
Non capisco. 
fine della storia.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Annuccia*

L'effetto del veleno.......!


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quello che pensa Stermy non ti deve interessare...sei nel giusto?...procedi pure per la tua via...
> 
> pero' per me e' significativo che glissi sulla domanda di Simy e mi fa ritenere che sia un no grande come una casa...
> 
> ...


tesoro mio...
non avevo letto la domanda di simy...

adesso infatti ho risposto...
sono a lavoro e non tengo gli occhi puntati qui sempre....
capita che mi devo assentare...


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa simy ero impegnata a sprecare energie...non avevo letto..
> ti rispondo sinceramente...
> non ho mai tradito mio marito perchè in passato a causa di un tradimento ho perso una persona cara...
> non l'ho mai tradito perchè non mi importava..da lui avevo tutto..non mi mancava nulla e nemmeno adesso devo dire...
> ...


quindi la risposta b)...C.V.D....ahahahah

ma pensa come la gente non capisce mai un cazzo e ti fa sprecare sempre le tue PREZIOSE energie...

ahahahahahahahah

okkkey altra pratica archiviata stamattina...

avanti il prossimo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tesoro mio...
> non avevo letto la domanda di simy...
> 
> adesso infatti ho risposto...
> ...


certo certo come no....

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa simy ero impegnata a sprecare energie...non avevo letto..
> ti rispondo sinceramente...
> non ho mai tradito mio marito perchè in passato a causa di un tradimento ho perso una persona cara...
> non l'ho mai tradito perchè non mi importava..da lui avevo tutto..non mi mancava nulla e nemmeno adesso devo dire...
> ...


appunto cara!
rifletti su questa cosa..... e sugli effetti del tradimento!
era qui che volevo farti arrivare


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ci sta anche ammettere che un tradimento ha intaccato qualcosa in modo irreparabile e che non siamo in grado di gestirlo.
> non siamo animali votati al perdono, non tutti . Mi hai tradito, primo cerco di non andare fuori di testa, poi con "calma"  provo a vedere se riesco a capire.
> Non capisco.
> fine della storia.


ma e' provato che non c'e' un beneamato cazzo da capire, percio' io direi di concentrarsi direttamente su di se', cioe' se si e' disposti a prendersi l'inkulata e proseguire perche' so' cazzi a separarsi o sfankulare senza passare dal via...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quello che pensa Stermy non ti deve interessare...sei nel giusto?...procedi pure per la tua via...
> 
> pero' per me e' significativo che glissi sulla domanda di Simy e mi fa ritenere che sia un no grande come una casa...
> 
> ...


SCUSA...
SE RISPONDO A FINGEVO
SE RISPONDO B FINGO ADESSO...

SI FINGE E BASTA PER TE ALLORA...


----------



## CIRCE OFF LINE (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSA...
> SE RISPONDO A FINGEVO
> SE RISPONDO B FINGO ADESSO...
> 
> SI FINGE E BASTA PER TE ALLORA...


che ti frega Annuccia, ormai è un mondo di attori, e fingere o non fingere non cambia niente. Basta vivere bene, e a noi che abbiamo sopportato la finzione di uomini egoisti, nessuno puo' giudicarci ora. ;-)


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSA...
> SE RISPONDO A FINGEVO
> SE RISPONDO B FINGO ADESSO...
> 
> SI FINGE E BASTA PER TE ALLORA...


se adesso ti dessi alla pazza gioia pur continuando a stare con tuo marito, te ripeto se te da' fastidio il termine fingere usane pure un altro...

un altro trovato su due piedi, per me sarebbe zoccolare...

ma scommetto che nun te piace...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' provato che non c'e' un beneamato cazzo da capire, percio' io direi di concentrarsi direttamente su di se', cioe' se si e' disposti a prendersi l'inkulata e proseguire perche' so' cazzi a separarsi o sfankulare senza passare dal via...


macchè provato e provato...ciascuno ha la sua storia e i suoi motivi.
se fatte le debite riflessioni mi rendo conto che non riesco a gestirla mi muovo in un senso, se invece per altri motivi c'è l'ipotesi (e il desiderio) di provare a superarla mi muovo in un altro senso.
Certo, per me è più comprensibile che manda tutto in culo...ma non è la regola


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

CIRCE OFF LINE ha detto:


> che ti frega Annuccia, ormai è un mondo di attori, e fingere o non fingere non cambia niente. Basta vivere bene, e a noi che abbiamo sopportato la finzione di uomini egoisti, nessuno puo' giudicarci ora. ;-)


brava...vedi che mica ci voleva tanto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto cara!
> rifletti su questa cosa..... e sugli effetti del tradimento!
> era qui che volevo farti arrivare


ma io simy non ho mai detto che il tradimento non ha effetti su di noi...
cavolo se ce li ha...ma dipende dalla coppia se si puo o meno superare...

mio marito ha sbagliato..ma credimi che si è pentito...
e poi lo conosco abbastanza bene...aivoglia che stermy mi attacca...ma qui non si fa nulla per finta...
e nemmeno per convenienza...e poi ripeto convenienza di che??
entrambi siamo abbastanza autonomi..anzi avrei qualche pensiero in meno da simgle a dirla tutta
e lui se la caverebbe altrettanto bene senza di me...
si sta inisme perchè si vuole 
può andare bene...può andare male o peggio...pazienza vorrà dire che mi ero sbagliata si puo sempre rimediare...

il futuro ancora non possiamo predirlo..nel frattempo mi vive il presente che non è male....


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> macchè provato e provato...ciascuno ha la sua storia e i suoi motivi.
> se fatte le debite riflessioni mi rendo conto che non riesco a gestirla mi muovo in un senso, se invece per altri motivi c'è l'ipotesi (e il desiderio) di provare a superarla mi muovo in un altro senso.
> Certo, per me è più comprensibile che manda tutto in culo...ma non è la regola


se non ti basi su cio' che uno si racconta, trovi le prove a bizzeffe...

quello che ci frega e' l'adattamento a nostro uso e consumo della realta' che nun ce piace...

fai la tara e te ritrovi sempre...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io simy non ho mai detto che il tradimento non ha effetti su di noi...
> cavolo se ce li ha...ma dipende dalla coppia se si puo o meno superare...
> 
> mio marito ha sbagliato..ma credimi che si è pentito...
> ...


poi dice...ahahahah

ricostruire come dici che stai facendo te col pensiero che la scopata possa essere dietro l'angolo, te ripeto che confermi solo che ti stai prendendo per il culo in maniera cosmica...

a noi anche se speri di farci fessi, t'assicuro che ce ne sbattiamo alla grandissima il casso...

almeno io...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se non ti basi su cio' che uno si racconta, trovi le prove a bizzeffe...
> 
> quello che ci frega e' l'adattamento a nostro uso e consumo della realta' che nun ce piace...
> 
> ...


sicuramente.
Però tu, scoperto un ipotetico tradimento di tua moglie,( tua compagna da anni, amata e rispettata e dolce presenza di sempre) credi reagiresti solo sfanculandola con annesso calcione in culo? 
neanche uno sforzetto di capire perchè? neanche un'ipotesi di perdono?
Ben lontano dal pensare che le colpe siano da "dividere" ma un buon matrimonio merita qualche riflessione prima di decidere che sei solo una troia


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

un tradimento non si supera ... 

impari ad accettarlo ...

impari ad integrarlo nella tua vita ...

ma ... sono convinta ... leggendo tra le righe ... 
che molti rimangono con il loro partner per tanti vari motivi ... 
che con l'affetto centrano ben poco ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io simy non ho mai detto che il tradimento non ha effetti su di noi...
> cavolo se ce li ha...ma dipende dalla coppia se si puo o meno superare...
> 
> mio marito ha sbagliato..ma credimi che si è pentito...
> ...


annuccia io ti ho capito! ora tu vedi quello di stermy come un attacco ma se leggi con calma quello che ti ha scritto ti renderai conto che non è molto lontano da quello che ti sto dicendo io!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> un tradimento non si supera ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se adesso ti dessi alla pazza gioia pur continuando a stare con tuo marito, te ripeto se te da' fastidio il termine fingere usane pure un altro...
> 
> un altro trovato su due piedi, per me sarebbe zoccolare...
> 
> ...



RIPETO...
SIMY FA UNA DOMANDA...
LE OPZIONI SONO SOLO 2
SI O NO...
GIUSTO????
FINGO SE RISPONDO SI
FINGO SE RISPONDO NO
GIUSTO???

COME SI DOVREBBE RISPONDERE.....??????


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sicuramente.
> Però tu, scoperto un ipotetico tradimento di tua moglie,( tua compagna da anni, amata e rispettata e dolce presenza di sempre) credi reagiresti solo sfanculandola con annesso calcione in culo?
> neanche uno sforzetto di capire perchè? neanche un'ipotesi di perdono?
> Ben lontano dal pensare che le colpe siano da "dividere" ma un buon matrimonio merita qualche riflessione prima di decidere che sei solo una troia


fino a poco tempo fa ammetto che lo sfankulamento sarebbe stata l'unica opzione, pero' poi costretto a riflettere da certe storie, sono pervenuto a quello che ti dicevo prima...

non perderei tempo a cercare di capire perche' mia moglie m'abbia tradito, ma a capire se in base al suo pentimento sincero io abbia voglia di passare sopra a quella che reputo la peggiore inkulata che possa ricevere.....

ma conoscendomi, scommetto che alla fine preferirebbe l'inferno quello vero e registrato...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fino a poco tempo fa ammetto che lo sfankulamento sarebbe stata l'unica opzione, pero' poi costretto a riflettere da certe storie, sono pervenuto a quello che ti dicevo prima...
> 
> non perderei tempo a cercare di capire perche' mia moglie m'abbia tradito, ma a capire se in base al suo pentimento sincero io abbia voglia di passare sopra a quella che reputo la peggiore inkulata che possa ricevere.....
> 
> ...


mah...che il pentimento sia sincero o falso lo capisci subito.
Molto più gravoso e impegnativo capire  perchè mi ha fatto questo. 
Col rischio, ahimè, che alla fine di questa lunga analisi venga fuori che i motivi sono risibili.
Ci si deve passare, difficile dirlo con le cose che vanno bene


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> RIPETO...
> SIMY FA UNA DOMANDA...
> LE OPZIONI SONO SOLO 2
> SI O NO...
> ...


ma lo sai che mi diverte ragionare con te?...ahahahahah

se tu non avessi affermato candidamente che saresti una papabile per la trombata fuori in costanza di matrimonio, non avresti avuto le due opzioni...

quindi come dice Circe, fa' pure come cazzo te pare, fingendo di essere una brava mogliettina perche' a me fotte meno di un cazzo...

te la vedi tu con tuo marito e la tua coscienza, da me che vuoi?

ahahahahahah


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

a me questa storia che un tradimento sia l'effetto di una crisi di coppia, da noia ...

sembra quasi che trovi una giustificazione ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi dice...ahahahah
> 
> *ricostruire come dici che stai facendo te col pensiero che la scopata possa essere dietro l'angolo*, te ripeto che confermi solo che ti stai prendendo per il culo in maniera cosmica...
> 
> ...



non è così...
si ricostruisce perchè c'è qualcosa che non si puo distruggere..ma questo certo lo posso sapere solo io


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è così...
> si ricostruisce perchè c'è qualcosa che non si puo distruggere..ma questo certo lo posso sapere solo io


andando a scopare fuori?

azz..che idee chiare che hai sulla tua ricostruzione...

ma famm' u' piacer'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> andando a scopare fuori?
> 
> azz..che idee chiare che hai sulla tua ricostruzione...
> 
> ...




non ha detto che ci andrà! ha cambiato punto di vista...è normale e deve fare anche questo percorso....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu dici che non è facile chiudere un matrimonio, certamente.è molto più semplice "distrarsi" dai problemi rimandando una soluzione vera



Scriverò una cazzata, per chi la vuole capire la capirà per chi non da spazio a quella "situazione" che si chiama vita non la capirà di sicuro.

Da domani voglio diventare ricco, di certo sarà più difficile di andare a pisciare, ma di certo sarà una scelta mia.

Si si lo so sono anche scurrile.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ha detto che ci andrà! ha cambiato punto di vista...è normale e deve fare anche questo percorso....


si certo, ammetterai però che il film è sempre quello.
e il finale,  anche se sgradevolmente espresso  da stermy, è quasi sempre facilmente scritto


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mah...che il pentimento sia sincero o falso lo capisci subito.
> Molto più gravoso e impegnativo capire  perchè mi ha fatto questo.
> Col rischio, ahimè, che alla fine di questa lunga analisi venga fuori che i motivi sono risibili.
> Ci si deve passare, difficile dirlo con le cose che vanno bene


Dubito moltissimo sul riconoscimento immediato dell'autenticita' o meno del pentimento....

l'osservazione ha come parametro per me un tempo troppo lungo ed inaccettabile...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dubito moltissimo sul riconoscimento immediato dell'autenticita' o meno del pentimento....
> 
> l'osservazione ha come parametro per me un tempo troppo lungo ed inaccettabile...


perchè dubiti moltissimo sul riconoscimento?


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si certo, ammetterai però che il film è sempre quello.
> e il finale, anche se sgradevolmente espresso da stermy, è quasi sempre facilmente scritto


certo e l'ho anche scritto! ho scritto anche ad Annuccia che se legge quello che ha scritto Stermy non può che dargli ragione!
ma deve arrivarci da sola...piano piano...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> boh...
> 
> personalmente trovo molto meno condannabile il classico tradimento nato da un episodio, una serata folle...un attimo nel quale ci si dimentica tutto e ci si ritrova in un contesto eccitante e nuovo...
> 
> ...



Più volte mi scrissero, se tua moglie ti ha tradito lo ha voluto, e se lo ha voluto lo ha fatto con sentimento.
Mo arrivo io che dico io l'ho voluto, e l'ho voluto perchè adesso sono diverso e molti altri motivi.
Mi verrebbe da dire ora mi dici qual'è il motivo peggiore, lei che ci ha messo sentimento o io che ho altri motivi?
The le cose succedono perchè viviamo, e non sempre siamo quello che vogliamo essere e questo per mille motivi, e le giustificazioni le motivazioni , le domande risposte etc fanno parte del gioco, che cosa sia peggio non ha importanza. E' importante dare delle risposte a se stessi con la massima sincerità possibile. Che poi la vita ti porta ad agire diversamente, bhe questa è la vita stessa con tutto quello che dentro ha.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me questa storia che un tradimento sia l'effetto di una crisi di coppia, da noia ...
> 
> ...


capita che il tradimento sia figlio di una qualche situazione difficile nella coppia...è innegabile...

ma spesso, hai ragione, si trovano gli alibi

la maggior parte dei tradimenti non ha cause...succede e basta, ci piace una/o e ce la facciamo...

...poi ci fottiamo il cervello per capire la ragione...e siamo talmente vili e indegni da trovarla (sia i traditori che i traditi) quando sarebbe più onesto, e credo anche più costruttivo, dirsi chiaramente "ahho, è successo, m'è partito l'ormone e so caduto...ragionamo sul futuro"

discorso diverso ovviamente quando si parla di "storie"...amanti di lunga data ecc...

lì c'è da ragionare perchè è dura credere che una persona che ha vissuto una storia fino al giorno prima la possa chiudere improvvisamente il giorno dopo...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto vorrei dire a quelle persone che giudicano che in parte hanno ragione, in parte sono delle persone che oltre il loro naso non vedono.
> 
> Ora vi scrivo parte delle spiegazioni che mi hanno portato a tradire, parte perchè probabilmente scorderò qualcosa
> e perchè la lettera sarebbe troppo lunga.
> ...



Sai che ho sempre pensato che prima o poi l'avresti fatto ....
Perchè è molto probabile che tu l'abbia fatto per la stessa ragione che l'ho fatto io ...
Solo che non so tu ma io ho voluto cercare la persona giusta per non avere la reazione che hai avuto tu ....
E per capire cosa c'è dietro per riuscire a ad arrivare a tradire una persona che ami.....


----------



## exStemy (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè dubiti moltissimo sul riconoscimento?


no, dubito che si riconosca subito o in tempi brevi perche' il vero pentimento secondo me presuppone almeno un inizio di sconto pena...

e' solo dopo parecchio tempo che puoi appurare se e' stata na' sbandata passeggera o solo una modifica al comportamento per continuare a farti fesso...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Più volte mi scrissero, *se tua moglie ti ha tradito lo ha voluto, e se lo ha voluto lo ha fatto con sentimento*.
> Mo arrivo io che dico io l'ho voluto, e l'ho voluto perchè adesso sono diverso e molti altri motivi.
> Mi verrebbe da dire ora mi dici qual'è il motivo peggiore, lei che ci ha messo sentimento o io che ho altri motivi?
> The le cose succedono perchè viviamo, e non sempre siamo quello che vogliamo essere e questo per mille motivi, e le giustificazioni le motivazioni , le domande risposte etc fanno parte del gioco, che cosa sia peggio non ha importanza. E' importante dare delle risposte a se stessi con la massima sincerità possibile. Che poi la vita ti porta ad agire diversamente, bhe questa è la vita stessa con tutto quello che dentro ha.


beh sai, questa è una mezza caxxata...

si ok...le donne quando tradiscono "probabilmente" lo fanno con più testa mentre noi con più uccello...va bene, luogo comune che comunque ha un suo fondamento...ma non è detto!!!

non conosco i dettagli della tua storia, non so che tipo di tradimento ha commesso lei...ma tu l'hai praticamente premeditato, forse anche covato a lungo...e non va bene cla...non va bene!!!

e comunque la cosa che più importa è ciò che vuoi adesso:
la ami? ci vuoi stare? fregatene del resto e vai avanti...oppure se ti è piaciuto farti un'altra ragiona di conseguenza...

...ma ancora non entri nel dettaglio...non si è capito con CHI sei stato e come è andata...non parlo di volgari dettagli (quelli magari me li racconti in privato ) ma di come è successo...almeno se ti è piaciuto...

rilassati...non è morto nessuno :up:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e ci sta anche ammettere che un tradimento ha intaccato qualcosa in modo irreparabile e che non siamo in grado di gestirlo.
> non siamo animali votati al perdono, non tutti . Mi hai tradito, primo cerco di non andare fuori di testa, poi con "calma"  provo a vedere se riesco a capire.
> Non capisco.
> fine della storia.



:up: cambierei la frase col perdono con questa frase, l'evoluzione dopo un tradimento anche se perdonato è diverso in ognuno di noi.

Perdonare non vuol dire ritornare quelli di prima, perdonare nel mio caso è stato soffrire più per il male che si è fatta lei che quello che lei ha fatto a me, e nel mio caso il perdono se perdono vogliamo chiamarlo mi ha cambiato.
E se vogliamo dirla tutta e dirla con la rabbia che adesso ho addosso, sono talmente incazzato con me stesso che se in questo periodo lei venisse a sapere del mio tradimento...... le sbatterei in faccia quello che sono adesso anche per colpa sua. Detto ciò credo di essermi spiegato no.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fino a poco tempo fa ammetto che lo sfankulamento sarebbe stata l'unica opzione, pero' poi costretto a riflettere da certe storie, sono pervenuto a quello che ti dicevo prima...
> 
> non perderei tempo a cercare di capire perche' mia moglie m'abbia tradito, ma a capire se in base al suo pentimento sincero io abbia voglia di passare sopra a quella che reputo la peggiore inkulata che possa ricevere.....
> 
> ...


Non ho mai visto in vita mia
Una persona più ossessionata e spaventata di ricevere le corna
quanto te...
Per un essere come te dev'essere uno sfregio insormontabile
E te la racconti molto bene
Chissà però quante volte ti tocchi le palle
Finiresti, secondo me, veramente a pezzi...

ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: cambierei la frase col perdono con questa frase, l'evoluzione dopo un tradimento anche se perdonato è diverso in ognuno di noi.
> 
> Perdonare non vuol dire ritornare quelli di prima, perdonare nel mio caso è stato soffrire più per il male che si è fatta lei che quello che lei ha fatto a me, e nel mio caso il perdono se perdono vogliamo chiamarlo mi ha cambiato.
> E se vogliamo dirla tutta e dirla con la rabbia che adesso ho addosso, sono talmente incazzato con me stesso che se in questo periodo lei venisse a sapere del mio tradimento...... *le sbatterei in faccia quello che sono adesso anche per colpa sua*. Detto ciò credo di essermi spiegato no.


ti prego non mi diventare un altro daniele o ti vengo a prendere dove sei e ti sbatto la testa al muro


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capita che il tradimento sia figlio di una qualche situazione difficile nella coppia...è innegabile...
> 
> ma spesso, hai ragione, si trovano gli alibi
> 
> ...


poi ci fottiamo il cervello per capire la ragione...e siamo talmente vili e indegni da trovarla (sia i traditori che i traditi)

sono d'accordo su molto di quello che dici, non capisco perchè però includi i traditi.
vili e indegni perchè cercano di capire?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me questa storia che un tradimento sia l'effetto di una crisi di coppia, da noia ...
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso non c'era noia. E per evitare commenti aggiungo almeno per me.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti prego non mi diventare un altro daniele o ti vengo a prendere dove sei e ti sbatto la testa al muro


Ma noooooooooo...
Finirà che lo facciamo divertire no?
Mandiamolo a consolare Annuccia...
Non se ne pentirà!


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto in vita mia
> Una persona più ossessionata e spaventata di ricevere le corna
> quanto te...
> Per un essere come te dev'essere uno sfregio insormontabile
> ...


azzecchi sempre e solo che io lo consideri uno sfregio inaccettabile...ahahahahah

poi continui a farti i soliti tuoi film ed io costretto sempre a ripeterti che ormai a 56 anni ritengo la mia pratica archiviata senza manco aprirla...

per tutto il resto c'e' mastercard...

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> poi ci fottiamo il cervello per capire la ragione...e siamo talmente vili e indegni da trovarla (sia i traditori che i traditi)
> 
> sono d'accordo su molto di quello che dici, non capisco perchè però includi i traditi.
> vili e indegni perchè cercano di capire?


si, in effetti ho proseguito la frase...avrei dovuto specificare, per i traditi, "ingenui e insicuri"

in generale comunque anche i traditi, spesso, si prendono parecchie colpe...

il tradimento è un momento importante nella storia di una coppia...non va mai vissuto ne da totale vittima ne da colpevole...
è fondamentale prendersi le proprie colpe, ma se l'altra parte si pone come "vittima innocente" che da adesso in poi avrà eterno credito allora è meglio lasciar perdere


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azzecchi sempre e solo che io lo consideri uno sfregio inaccettabile...ahahahahah
> 
> poi continui a farti i soliti tuoi film ed io costretto sempre a ripeterti che ormai a 56 anni ritengo la mia pratica archiviata senza manco aprirla...
> 
> ...


Beh si oramai...
Si stai tranquillo...
No nessuno ci prova con tua moglie...
Tranquillo...

ahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, in effetti ho proseguito la frase...avrei dovuto specificare, per i traditi, "ingenui e insicuri"
> 
> in generale comunque anche i traditi, spesso, si prendono parecchie colpe...
> 
> ...


fino a che cercherai di scaricare le tue sole colpe sugli altri, non arriverai mai lontano...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (13 Giugno 2012)

Conoscevo già questa donna, bionda bellissima e di un fascino da brivido, da anni ormai mi sono fatto un certo lavaggio di cervello, cioè che le donne belle a parte che spesso se la tirano hanno pochi corteggiatori appunto perchè ci si sente inferiori. Bene questa donna ha trovato in me un corteggiatore rinnovato visto che certe cose erano accadute nel passato, e con poche parole chiare e concise l'ho invitata a prendere un caffè, dopo me la sono ritrovata nuovamente al lavoro e la l'ho invitata dopo uno scambio di battute o chiacchere a cena fuori.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Stermy...
Uomini e donne che fanno fronte ad un tradimento sono i forti.

Quelli che soccombono e fanculizzano
Mostrano solo la loro debolezza...

Capito mi hai?

Una persona affettivamente forte non si fa intimorire da 4 corna...
E se ne frega...

Ma dato il tuo compiacerti di essere chissàcchè sei terrorizzato che la tua donna 
abbia un altro dio fuori che te...

Dicono che ci si accompagna ai simili

ahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh si oramai...
> Si stai tranquillo...
> No nessuno ci prova con tua moglie...
> Tranquillo...
> ...


da "informazioni" in mio possesso lo escludo...

e poi mia moglie non e' sciroccata come te o la tua signora se e' questo che te premeva sape'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, in effetti ho proseguito la frase...avrei dovuto specificare, per i traditi, "ingenui e insicuri"
> 
> in generale comunque anche i traditi, spesso, si prendono parecchie colpe...
> 
> ...


perchè non va vissuto da colpevole e vittima? 
ciascuno ha il suo ruolo, ed è il nostro ruolo che ci permette di decidere se provarci o se sfanculare, oltre a permetterci di sopravvivere in un momento così lacerante.
insomma, se sbaglio io non posso pretendere che mia moglie si accolli una parte di colpa, perchè sai benissimo che io posso cercare distrazioni anche avendo un giardino fresco, ordinato e profumato e la tavola imbandita e succulenta tutte le sere.
La scusante "se tradisco è perchè mi manca qualcosa" mi ha sempre fatto incazzare


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conoscevo già questa donna, bionda bellissima e di un fascino da brivido, da anni ormai mi sono fatto un certo lavaggio di cervello, cioè che le donne belle a parte che spesso se la tirano hanno pochi corteggiatori appunto perchè ci si sente inferiori. Bene questa donna ha trovato in me un corteggiatore rinnovato visto che certe cose erano accadute nel passato, e con poche parole chiare e concise l'ho invitata a prendere un caffè, dopo me la sono ritrovata nuovamente al lavoro e la l'ho invitata dopo uno scambio di battute o chiacchere a cena fuori.


Ti parlo io in persona.
1) Hai fatto quello che sentivi di dover fare per riabilitarti davanti a te stesso
2) Ci sei riuscito
3) Ora te e tua moglie siete finalmente pari
4) FREGATENE
5) FREGATENE
6) FREGATENE
7) FREGATENE

E vedi di non farti tirare in giro dai discorsi...

Nessuno sa se tu hai superato o meno il tradimento...

Ma è na roba da superare...? EH?

Hai scritto l'unica cosa che andava scritta.
Io vivo con mia moglie mica voi.

Mi spiace che ti abbia fatto schifo finire in leto con un'altra.
Capita a molti.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stermy...
> Uomini e donne che fanno fronte ad un tradimento sono i forti.
> 
> Quelli che soccombono e fanculizzano
> ...


un vecchio detto siciliano delle "signore di un tempo" dice:

"...curri curri, sempri cca ti spettu..."


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stermy...
> Uomini e donne che fanno fronte ad un tradimento sono i forti.
> 
> Quelli che soccombono e fanculizzano
> ...


visto che continui con gli sciroppi, te ripeto che di tante palle ne' te e ne' la tua signora ne dimostrate la dotazione...

poi per te il considerarti "figo" e' pure da quadro clinico preoccupante...

ed ho detto tutto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> visto che continui con gli sciroppi, te ripeto che di tante palle ne' te e ne' la tua signora ne dimostrate la dotazione...
> 
> poi per te il considerarti "figo" e' pure da quadro clinico preoccupante...
> 
> ...


E noi viviamo bene nelle nostre verità che ai tuoi occhi sono palle...
ahahahahahahaahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> un vecchio detto siciliano delle "signore di un tempo" dice:
> 
> "...curri curri, sempri cca ti spettu..."


ed io qua sto ad aspetta' le eventuali corna di mia moglie ed a continuare a farmi quattro risate con la 53enne...

a 56 anni me lo posso permettere...

sei te che devi mangiarne ancora de pane duro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *andando a scopare fuori*?
> 
> azz..che idee chiare che hai sulla tua ricostruzione...
> 
> ...



no tesoro...
nessuno dei sdue attualmente sta scopando fuori...
si ricostruisce in base a cio che si è se ne vale la pena...
noi no avevamo problemi di nessun genere e nemmeno adesso...
è stat una debolezza che no doveva avere daccordo...qui è colpevole e lo sarà sempre....si parlava di tradire o meno in riferimento a quanto è accaduto ad ultimo  ed io l'ho appoggiato perchè ha sofferto maledettamente e un po d'aria fresca non puo che fargli bene...(eravamo partiti da qua) poi grazie a te la discussione si è spostata su di me su quello che farei io...e sinceramente ho detto ma si se capita godiamocela  ...anche se ad oggi non è ancora accaduto e magari parlo parlo e poi non lo faccio...

ma il tuo attacco verte su altro...
lascia perdere le corna che farei o meno...quello non puo saperlo nessuno 
anche perchè pure i fedelissimi possono cascarci prima o poi...e questo l'ho sempre sostenuto e scritto in altre risposte...

sei convinto che per forza le cose devono ndare male...
beh nel mio caso non è stato così..se prorpio lo vuoi sapere nemmeno ci penso più...
la nostra vita procede e non mi manca nulla...
se dovesse andar male ripeto non sono il tipo di donna che si tiene un uomo per forza...assolutamente...
perchè ricordati che l'amore non basta di fronte a certe cose...

questa credo sia l'ultima risposta anche perchè oggi è una giornata di inferno qui...
e si deve anche lavorare...
ciao amore mio


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè non va vissuto da colpevole e vittima?
> ciascuno ha il suo ruolo, ed è il nostro ruolo che ci permette di decidere se provarci o se sfanculare, oltre a permetterci di sopravvivere in un momento così lacerante.
> insomma, se sbaglio io non posso pretendere che mia moglie si accolli una parte di colpa, perchè sai benissimo che io posso cercare distrazioni anche avendo un giardino fresco, ordinato e profumato e la tavola imbandita e succulenta tutte le sere.
> La scusante "se tradisco è perchè mi manca qualcosa" mi ha sempre fatto incazzare


non confondere la reazione iniziale con la gestione totale del fatto

io tradisco, tu lo scopri...tu mi cacci di casa, io accetto dimesso...

ok...fase 1...e poi??? finisce tutto li???

no...si fa smaltire la rabbia e si ragiona...ci si deve concentrare sul futuro, su cosa accade a questa benedetta coppia...

non mi vuoi più? non ci vogliamo più? ok, game over...
...ma se invece ci si vuole ancora, dobbiamo vivere male per sempre??? no

troppe persone pensano "si, me lo tengo però da adesso ho tutto in mano io"...sto kazzo!!!
c'è un prezzo da pagare, per tutti e due...io ritorno da te e mi impegno a essere meglio di prima e non combiarla più, ma tu te lo sogni di sentirti la regina che da adesso determina ogni mio movimento...

...troppi uomini, e anche donne, lo fanno...e vivono malissimo...della serie "non mi pento tanto del tradimento, quanto del fatto che sia venuto fuori..."


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed io qua sto ad aspetta' le eventuali corna di mia moglie ed a continuare a farmi quattro risate con la 53enne...
> 
> a 56 anni me lo posso permettere...
> 
> ...


perdonami...non ho afferrato

:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E noi viviamo bene nelle nostre verità che ai tuoi occhi sono palle...
> ahahahahahahaahah


quelle sono stronzate che ve raccontate...

la vostra dotazione di palle invece non e' pervenuta...

ahahahah

per essere piu' chiaro...tua moglie gia' da come t'ha sposato ha dimostrato che spina dorsale avesse...

e tu la tua...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè non va vissuto da colpevole e vittima?
> ciascuno ha il suo ruolo, ed è il nostro ruolo che ci permette di decidere se provarci o se sfanculare, oltre a permetterci di sopravvivere in un momento così lacerante.
> insomma, se sbaglio io non posso pretendere che mia moglie si accolli una parte di colpa, perchè sai benissimo che io posso cercare distrazioni anche avendo un giardino fresco, ordinato e profumato e la tavola imbandita e succulenta tutte le sere.
> *La scusante "se tradisco è perchè mi manca qualcosa" mi ha sempre fatto incazzare*


Ciao 

:up:

sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

mi chiedo solo perché dare la parola.
hai fatto quello che volevi da tanto, certamente da prima che tua moglie ti tradisse e il sunto di quello che vuoi sentirti dire l'ha fatto il conte:
fregatene 
fregatene
fregatene
parola d'ordine di chi ha voluto sciaguratamente una famiglia pur non essendo in grado di sostenerla con la maturità, la responsabilità e l'amore richiesto.
mi auguro che chi è più giovane e sente  di aver bisogno di riscatto lo faccia rimanendo single e vivendo tutte le avventure che vuole


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no tesoro...
> nessuno dei sdue attualmente sta scopando fuori...
> si ricostruisce in base a cio che si è se ne vale la pena...
> noi no avevamo problemi di nessun genere e nemmeno adesso...
> ...


se vede dalla lunghezza pure inutile della tua pappardella annu' che non e' come me la racconti...

e nun te sforza' che disperdi le tue preziose energie...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perdonami...non ho afferrato
> 
> :mrgreen:


mejo...ahahahah

e poi Paganini non ripete...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi chiedo solo perché dare la parola.
> hai fatto quello che volevi da tanto, certamente da prima che tua moglie ti tradisse e il sunto di quello che vuoi sentirti dire l'ha fatto il conte:
> fregatene
> fregatene
> ...


eh ma sai non è che c'è la patente del maturo e del responsabile

c'è gente che a 28anni appare chiaramente come persona distinta, seria, professionale e attaccatissima ai valori di famiglia...
...poi si toccano i 40, capello brizzolato che piace, fare da uomo ecc...si svegliano nuove sensazioni e ci si dimentica di tutto...
...poi passa, e poi a 50 nuova crisi esistenziale...sentirsi ancora giovane, piacente, in forma...

non ci sono regole sul quando fare le cose...


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> eh ma sai non è che c'è la patente del maturo e del responsabile
> 
> c'è gente che a 28anni appare chiaramente come persona distinta, seria, professionale e attaccatissima ai valori di famiglia...
> ...poi si toccano i 40, capello brizzolato che piace, fare da uomo ecc...si svegliano nuove sensazioni e ci si dimentica di tutto...
> ...


ogni cosa per il suo tempo....

pero' e' troppo banale sta risposta,neh?...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *mi auguro che chi è più giovane e sente  di aver bisogno di riscatto lo faccia rimanendo single e vivendo tutte le avventure che vuole
> *


non posso che quotare


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no tesoro...
> nessuno dei sdue attualmente sta scopando fuori...
> si ricostruisce in base a cio che si è se ne vale la pena...
> noi no avevamo problemi di nessun genere e nemmeno adesso...
> ...


Ciao,
a me è proprio questo che non mi va giù ...
ed è in questa concezione che ritrovo, che non si è sinceri con se stessi ...

uno non ci casca ... non inciampa per caso ... 
non c'è un tranello della vita ...

può essere che io cambi idea riguardo alla fedeltà in una coppia ...
può essere che non mi sentirò più responsabile di lui ...
ma ciò, non mi farà inciampare ... ma mi farà valutare differentemente una situazione ...

ma, per come sono ora ... non tradirei ... non entra proprio nella mia indole ... 

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non confondere la reazione iniziale con la gestione totale del fatto
> 
> io tradisco, tu lo scopri...tu mi cacci di casa, io accetto dimesso...
> 
> ...


no, obiettivamente se vuole sentirsi la regina che determina ogni movimento non mi sentirei in condizione di oppormi.
Sia perchè cmq  sento di amarla, sia perchè ogni azione genera 
 una conseguenza, se questo è il prezzo che mi chiede di pagare se pò fà...ovviamente non per sempre, ma per il tempo che,  come dici tu, le serve per sbollire la rabbia.
dal tuo "ti sogni di sentirti la regina"si percepisce (magari sbaglio) che non solo non sei pentito, ma che vivi come un sopruso il fatto che lei sappia e si permetta di essere incazzata. Per me, non esiste.
so quando ho fatto una cazzata e quando mi merito la bastonata, mettermi nella posizione di dettare "regole" è un volerla chiudere in fretta...della serie..ok ho sbagliato ma non smarronarmi troppo i coglioni eh?
non credo che funzioni, anzi, ne sono certo


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> a me è proprio questo che non mi va giù ...
> ed è in questa concezione che ritrovo, che non si è sinceri con se stessi ...
> 
> ...


e' normale modificare i nostri convincimenti per far fronte a situazioni nuove ed annuccia sta dimostrando che ha fatto a cazzotti co' la sua dissonanza cognitiva...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non entro nel merito del tuo comportamento Ultimo....potrei capire ma non condividere.....certo non giudico!Però una riflessione mi sia consentita:Non credo di sbagliare quando affermo che un tradimento all'interno della coppia è come un potente veleno....prima o poi....uccide.Quando non uccide...è perchè non c'è nulla da uccidere...e già morto tutto e si sta insieme per convenienza!!!


Purtroppo spesso è così. Non solo perchè un tradimento è difficile da superare, ma soprattutto perchè spesso porta a cambiamenti individuali profondi. Chi viene tradito generalmente si aggrappa a se stesso. E si distacca dalla coppia. L'egoismo, la curiosità, la voglia di rivalsa, la sperimentazione... ci sta tutto.

E purtroppo, una volta che ci si allontana, non è così facile ritrovarsi.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' normale modificare i nostri convincimenti per far fronte a situazioni nuove ed annuccia sta dimostrando che ha fatto a cazzotti co' la sua dissonanza cognitiva...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ciao Stermy,

Uno può tranquillamente cambiare anche per questioni molto più semplici, banali e insignificanti … 
ansi, il lavoro su se stessi non termina mai …

Ma la difficoltà sta nel rimanere coerenti e sinceri con se stessi …

Se tu costruisci le tue nuove convinzioni su un argomento che a sua volta serve come scusante … 
il tutto prima o poi crolla …

sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso è così. Non solo perchè un tradimento è difficile da superare, ma soprattutto perchè spesso porta a cambiamenti individuali profondi. Chi viene tradito generalmente si aggrappa a se stesso. E si distacca dalla coppia. L'egoismo, la curiosità, la voglia di rivalsa, la sperimentazione... ci sta tutto.
> 
> E purtroppo, una volta che ci si allontana, non è così facile ritrovarsi.


Ciao Sole

non posso ancora approvarti :up:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Sole*

Aggingerei che noi ci si ritrova perchè non si è più la stessa persona.....ne il tradito ne il traditore...!!


----------



## Niko74 (13 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: cambierei la frase col perdono con questa frase, l'evoluzione dopo un tradimento anche se perdonato è diverso in ognuno di noi.
> 
> Perdonare non vuol dire ritornare quelli di prima, perdonare nel mio caso è stato soffrire più per il male che si è fatta lei che quello che lei ha fatto a me, e nel mio caso il perdono se perdono vogliamo chiamarlo mi ha cambiato.
> E se vogliamo dirla tutta e dirla con la rabbia che adesso ho addosso, sono talmente incazzato con me stesso che se in questo periodo lei venisse a sapere del mio tradimento...... le sbatterei in faccia quello che sono adesso anche per colpa sua. Detto ciò credo di essermi spiegato no.


Secondo me non puoi dare a lei la "colpa" per come sei adesso e per quelli che è accaduto.
Quello che sei e che fai dipende da TE.

Ovvio che è sempre il mio parere.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso è così. Non solo perchè un tradimento è difficile da superare, ma soprattutto perchè spesso porta a cambiamenti individuali profondi. Chi viene tradito generalmente si aggrappa a se stesso. E si distacca dalla coppia. L'egoismo, la curiosità, la voglia di rivalsa, la sperimentazione... ci sta tutto.
> 
> E purtroppo, una volta che ci si allontana, non è così facile ritrovarsi.


hai proprio ragione, siamo così fragili.....
e così miseramente umani


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> Uno può tranquillamente cambiare anche per questioni molto più semplici, banali e insignificanti …
> ansi, il lavoro su se stessi non termina mai …
> ...


giustissimo....

sarebbe stato piu' preferibile leggere, mio marito m'ha tradito...ho metabolizzato che e' stata na' sbandata ed ora col suo pentimento sincero ricostruiamo forti del fatto che a me nun me passa manco pa' a capa di rendergli la pariglia...

questa me sa piu' de consonanza cognitiva, ma invece ripeto rivoluzionare il proprio modo di essere e pensare dalla sera alla mattina dimostra che la situazione e' na' chiavica...

altro che bacini e bacetti del menga...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, obiettivamente se vuole sentirsi la regina che determina ogni movimento non mi sentirei in condizione di oppormi.
> Sia perchè cmq  sento di amarla, sia perchè ogni azione genera
> una conseguenza, se questo è il prezzo che mi chiede di pagare se pò fà...ovviamente non per sempre, ma per il tempo che,  come dici tu, le serve per sbollire la rabbia.
> dal tuo "ti sogni di sentirti la regina"si percepisce (magari sbaglio) che non solo non sei pentito, ma che vivi come un sopruso il fatto che lei sappia e si permetta di essere incazzata. Per me, non esiste.
> ...


È vero, io non sono pentito
Ma solo perché ho profondamente amato l'altra...

Nessun sopruso per il resto, la rabbia è sacrosanta e va fatta smaltire...

...io sono stato fuori casa un po' prima di riprendere il dialogo, e per sua scelta...

Poi le ho detto:
Senti, perdona il cinismo ma la casa è mia e io sono qui perché voglio ricostruire ma in piccola parte anche perché non voglio più stare in albergo...vuoi parlarne o no?
Se no, sappi che io non vado più via da qui...semmai vai tu, ma io spero di no...

La rabbia si è andata dissolvendo pian piano...oggi siamo quasi normali


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> giustissimo....
> 
> sarebbe stato piu' preferibile leggere, mio marito m'ha tradito...ho metabolizzato che e' stata na' sbandata ed ora col suo pentimento sincero ricostruiamo forti del fatto che a me nun me passa manco pa' a capa di rendergli la pariglia...
> 
> ...


tu la fai facile...mi ha tradito, metabolizzo e se si mostra contrito e pentito gli dò un'altra possibilità...
in mezzo c'è un oceano, uno  tsnuami, che prima di placarsi genera una "marea" di sensazioni che vanno assorbite, analizzate e 
razionalizzate.
io poi penso che in realtà, pur negandolo, il senso di rivalsa resti per un bel pò, fosse solo per non sentirsi quello messo da parte per un pirla qualunque o per una sciacquetta (comprensibile eh.....di brutto!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Secondo me non puoi dare a lei la "colpa" per come sei adesso e per quelli che è accaduto.
> Quello che sei e che fai dipende da TE.
> 
> Ovvio che è sempre il mio parere.


Sono d'accordo con te Niko. Con tutto l'affetto, Claudio... tu sai che non ti giudico e ti capisco. Ma se la strada che hai preso ti fa incazzare, non prendertela con tua moglie ma con te, che hai preso la strada sbagliata. Sono anche d'accordo con Nausicaa, sei entrato in un picco negativo: io li conosco bene quei picchi e quando ci entro cerco di impedirmi di fare o dire cose irrevocabili. Non sei al bivio secondo me, ma in un  concorso di cose che probabilmente ti fa arrabbiare e paura al tempo stesso. Non lo so io quale potrà essere la tua strada, ma mi raccomando Claudio, mai perdere di vista te stesso: le cose umane, con il tempo e l'usura, si rovinano, non restano mai come all'inizio.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> È vero, io non sono pentito
> Ma solo perché ho profondamente amato l'altra...
> 
> Nessun sopruso per il resto, la rabbia è sacrosanta e va fatta smaltire...
> ...


mi hai fatto sorridere ....scusami se mi permetto, ma tu  non le hai dato una possibilità, le hai palesato che il prossimo passo sarebbe stato (suo eh..) farsi le valigie e levarsi dai coglioni ...
poco ortodosso...se ha funzionato ti è andata di culo


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aggingerei che noi ci si ritrova perchè non si è più la stessa persona.....ne il tradito ne il traditore...!!


E' vero. Io ho deciso di separarmi da mio marito dopo 2 anni e non l'ho fatto certo sull'onda della rabbia. Anzi, ci vogliamo bene, io desidero il meglio per lui e credo che per mio marito sia lo stesso.
Semplicemente io non sono più la donna che ha sposato. Il dolore, enorme, mi ha cambiata. E, di conseguenza, quello che prima cercavo e amavo nel mio compagno, ora non lo cerco più. Sono un po' più consapevole, forse. E ho esigenze diverse.

E' triste a dirsi, ma non basta l'affetto per salvare un matrimonio.


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu la fai facile...mi ha tradito, metabolizzo e se si mostra contrito e pentito gli dò un'altra possibilità...
> in mezzo c'è un oceano, uno  tsnuami, che prima di placarsi genera una "marea" di sensazioni che vanno assorbite, analizzate e
> razionalizzate.
> io poi penso che in realtà, pur negandolo, il senso di rivalsa resti per un bel pò, fosse solo per non sentirsi quello messo da parte per un pirla qualunque o per una sciacquetta (comprensibile eh.....di brutto!)


hai ragione per me l'accettare tutto questo e' cosi' facile che manco la chances darei...ahahahah

comunque per me, ripeto, se nascono ste rivalse ce la raccontiamo e la separazione dovrebbe essere incorporata...

il rapporto ormai e' na fogna se siamo a sti livelli...


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi chiedo solo perché dare la parola.
> hai fatto quello che volevi da tanto, certamente da prima che tua moglie ti tradisse e il sunto di quello che vuoi sentirti dire l'ha fatto il conte:
> fregatene
> fregatene
> ...


quoto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai ragione per me l'accettare tutto questo e' cosi' facile che manco la chances darei...ahahahah
> 
> comunque per me, ripeto, se nascono ste rivalse ce la raccontiamo e la separazione dovrebbe essere incorporata...
> 
> il rapporto ormai e' na fogna se siamo a sti livelli...


Non credo affatto che sia una rivalsa, non è così semplice. E' una reazione, desiderio di staccarsi, non riuscire più a vedere in una persona quello che si vedeva prima e allora sperare di rivederlo in un'altra. Ma... già è difficile trovarne una di persona, almeno per me, e quando non siamo condizionati da altro...


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu la fai facile...mi ha tradito, metabolizzo e se si mostra contrito e pentito gli dò un'altra possibilità...
> in mezzo c'è un oceano, uno  tsnuami, che prima di placarsi genera una "marea" di sensazioni che vanno assorbite, analizzate e
> razionalizzate.
> io poi penso che in realtà, pur negandolo, il senso di rivalsa resti per un bel pò, fosse solo per non sentirsi quello messo da parte per un pirla qualunque o per una sciacquetta (comprensibile eh.....di brutto!)


Ciao,

il pensiero della rivalsa non mi è passato proprio per la mente ... 
e sono molto sincera e seria a riguardo ...
il dolore della delusione era talmente grande ... che mi ha paralizzata ... per tanto tempo ... emotivamente ...

si, genera tanti di quelle sensazioni ... anche contrastanti, che ti fanno assaporare la pazzia per il dolore che provi ...
ti devi chiedere in continuazione, tutto ciò con me ... cosa centra?

ritrovarti ... definirti ... ritrovare terra ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> È vero, io non sono pentito
> Ma solo perché ho profondamente amato l'altra...
> 
> Nessun sopruso per il resto, la rabbia è sacrosanta e va fatta smaltire...
> ...


Io non ti avrei nemmeno fatto finire la frase. Sarei uscita dalla porta senza nemmeno fare le valigie.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Sole*

Ecco sole...litigammo per le stesse parole che hai usato tu.....oggi!Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto....!Però complimenti.....guardare in faccia la realtà come fai tu è cosa difficile....!Io sto leggendo cose poco condivisibili dal mio punto di vista...evito di rappresentare il mio dissenso per non far scoppiare altri casini...!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il pensiero della rivalsa non mi è passato proprio per la mente ...
> e sono molto sincera e seria a riguardo ...
> ...


bello l'assaporare la pazzia per il dolore che provi.
però che non duri troppo


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ti avrei nemmeno fatto finire la frase. Sarei uscita dalla porta senza nemmeno fare le valigie.


l'ho detto che la sua è stata questione di culo 
non so quante donne si sarebbero comportate così ....una donna tradita può diventare molto pericolosa


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Culo?*

Proprio sicuri che sia culo?


----------



## tesla (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ti avrei nemmeno fatto finire la frase. Sarei uscita dalla porta senza nemmeno fare le valigie.



sei una grande persona :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Per*

Per me c'è sempre un buon motivo quando si permette a qualcuno di calpestarci la dignità......!!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sei una grande persona :up:


su di questo io non avevo dubbi :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'ho detto che la sua è stata questione di culo
> non so quante donne si sarebbero comportate così ....una donna tradita può diventare molto pericolosa


Lo so. Io sono stata pericolosa per mio marito. Pessima, forse. E senza nemmeno avere la voglia e l'intenzione di vendicarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sei una grande persona :up:


Certo che lo è. Anche tu.:up:


----------



## tesla (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me c'è sempre un buon motivo quando si permette a qualcuno di calpestarci la dignità......!!


fragilità. chi  è fragile non ha nessuna colpa.
la colpa sta in quelli che se ne approfittano.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere ....scusami se mi permetto, ma tu  non le hai dato una possibilità, le hai palesato che il prossimo passo sarebbe stato (suo eh..) farsi le valigie e levarsi dai coglioni ...
> poco ortodosso...se ha funzionato ti è andata di culo





Sole ha detto:


> Io non ti avrei nemmeno fatto finire la frase. Sarei uscita dalla porta senza nemmeno fare le valigie.


Ragazzi...ragazzi...

Ma io sintetizzo...mica riporto le testuali parole...

Il concetto comunque era quello:
Se non hai ancora smaltito la rabbia e vuoi stare solo non sarà per mia scelta...

Se vuoi smaltire la tua rabbia con il tempo che ti necessita, dovrai farlo con me qui perché 10 giorni fuori casa sono stati più che sufficienti

Ripeto: sintetizzo!!!
Nel dettaglio ci sono stati molti più argomenti e parecchi stati d'animo...


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non credo affatto che sia una rivalsa, non è così semplice. E' una reazione, desiderio di staccarsi, non riuscire più a vedere in una persona quello che si vedeva prima e allora sperare di rivederlo in un'altra. Ma... già è difficile trovarne una di persona, almeno per me, e quando non siamo condizionati da altro...


ma praticamente non sei piu' coppia...

tutto il resto so' pipponi...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ti avrei nemmeno fatto finire la frase. Sarei uscita dalla porta senza nemmeno fare le valigie.



secondo me hai nereggiato tutto meno le parole più importanti......
Un brutto vizio delle donne quello di non ascoltare tutto il discorso fino alla fine....
e poi pretendiamo di essere capite .....mhà...

non è polemica verso di te è solo una mia riflessione....


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> fragilità. chi  è fragile non ha nessuna colpa.
> la colpa sta in quelli che se ne approfittano.


sarei d'accordo con te  se fosse un mondo alla mulino bianco.
ma così non è. 
la fragilità non è troppo salutare. Anche i gattini dopo un pò devono imparare a sgambettare con le loro forze e a combattere contro le avversità.
la fragilità va affrontata, ribaltata.
è un lusso che non ci possiamo più permettere


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sei una grande persona :up:


Non so se sono una grande persona Tesla, ti ringrazio comunque 

La realtà è che se voglio bene a qualcuno, se penso che ne valga la pena, l'orgoglio lo metto sotto i piedi e non lascio niente di intentato. Ma c'è un limite oltre il quale non sarei mai disposta ad andare.


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> secondo me hai nereggiato tutto meno le parole più importanti......
> Un brutto vizio delle donne quello di non ascoltare tutto il discorso fino alla fine....
> e poi pretendiamo di essere capite .....mhà...
> 
> *non è polemica verso di te* è solo una mia riflessione....


Non ho dubbi 

Hai dato il cambio al Conte per caso?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ragazzi...ragazzi...
> 
> Ma io sintetizzo...mica riporto le testuali parole...
> 
> ...


sarà la sintesi.....ma non cambia il succo.
per me sarebbe inaccettabile, ma il mondo è bello perchè vario


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarà la sintesi.....ma non cambia il succo.
> per me sarebbe inaccettabile, ma il mondo è bello perchè vario


Amico mio...quando porti avanti INTERAMENTE da solo le economie di una casa anche questo conta in una crisi di coppia...

Sono stato tutto fuorché esageratamente cinico e spietato con lei, ma sono uno che non lascia nulla al caso (così come anche lei)

Quando cominci a parlare di separazione, come a me è successo, non puoi solo pensare all'ammmmmore...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> secondo me hai nereggiato tutto meno le parole più importanti......
> Un brutto vizio delle donne quello di non ascoltare tutto il discorso fino alla fine....
> e poi pretendiamo di essere capite .....mhà...
> 
> non è polemica verso di te è solo una mia riflessione....


Tu sei donna con palle consistenti


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amico mio...quando porti avanti INTERAMENTE da solo le economie di una casa anche questo conta in una crisi di coppia...
> 
> Sono stato tutto fuorché esageratamente cinico e spietato con lei, ma sono uno che non lascia nulla al caso (così come anche lei)
> 
> Quando cominci a parlare di separazione, come a me è successo, non puoi solo pensare all'ammmmmore...


azz...piu' scrivi e piu' t'incarti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2012)

Chi mi fa un riassunto?

per favore...


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassunto?
> 
> per favore...


comparuzzo Claudio e' un pirla...

troppo prolisso il riassunto?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amico mio...quando porti avanti INTERAMENTE da solo le economie di una casa anche questo conta in una crisi di coppia...
> 
> Sono stato tutto fuorché esageratamente cinico e spietato con lei, ma sono uno che non lascia nulla al caso (così come anche lei)
> 
> Quando cominci a parlare di separazione, come a me è successo, non puoi solo pensare all'ammmmmore...


va bhè cheater...stai portando la barca in un'altra direzione..diciamo che "svicoli" (metti faccina con occhiolino...)
che c'entra col suo perdono il fatto che l'hai messa di fronte al o è così o pomì?
ancora di più pare "forzato" il suo perdono.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comparuzzo Claudio e' un pirla...
> 
> troppo prolisso il riassunto?
> 
> ahahahahah


Eddai Stermy...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi
> 
> *Hai dato il cambio al Conte per caso? *




Oddio non credo .....non spero.....


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amico mio...quando porti avanti INTERAMENTE da solo le economie di una casa anche questo conta in una crisi di coppia...
> 
> Sono stato tutto fuorché esageratamente cinico e spietato con lei, ma sono uno che non lascia nulla al caso (così come anche lei)
> 
> *Quando cominci a parlare di separazione, come a me è successo, non puoi solo pensare all'ammmmmore*...


Diciamo che tu all'amore hai smesso di pensarci un po' prima, più o meno nel momento in cui sei finito a letto con la tua amante.

Io penso che dopo aver tradito ed essere stato scoperto, un discorso del genere faccia acqua da tutte le parti. Dieci giorni in albergo non sono niente, poco meno di una vacanza. Dare un ultimatum del genere personalmente la trovo una scelta discutibile, ma perfettamente in linea con quello che dici a proposito del tuo 'non pentimento'. Almeno sei una persona coerente.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Amico mio...quando porti avanti INTERAMENTE da solo le economie di una casa anche questo conta in una crisi di coppia...
> 
> Sono stato tutto fuorché esageratamente cinico e spietato con lei, ma sono uno che non lascia nulla al caso (così come anche lei)
> 
> Quando cominci a parlare di separazione, come a me è successo, non puoi solo pensare all'ammmmmore...


Scusa Cheat me la spieghi meglio.
Perchè io la leggo così e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.
Ti ho tradito, mi hai scoperto ma dato che i soldi in casa li porto io e la casa è mia non mi interessa come stai, io sto qui tu decidi per te. Fermo restando naturalmente che non mi dai fastidio anzi mi fa quasi piacere se rimani

DIMMI CHE HO SBAGLIATO A INTERPRETARE TE NE PREGO......


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat me la spieghi meglio.
> Perchè io la leggo così e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.
> Ti ho tradito, mi hai scoperto ma dato che i soldi in casa li porto io e la casa è mia non mi interessa come stai, io sto qui tu decidi per te. Fermo restando naturalmente che non mi dai fastidio anzi mi fa quasi piacere se rimani
> 
> DIMMI CHE HO SBAGLIATO A INTERPRETARE TE NE PREGO......


Per me non hai sbagliato.

Ma non avendo ascoltato tutto il discorso fino alla fine non faccio testo


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat me la spieghi meglio.
> Perchè io la leggo così e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.
> Ti ho tradito, mi hai scoperto ma dato che i soldi in casa li porto io e la casa è mia non mi interessa come stai, io sto qui tu decidi per te. Fermo restando naturalmente che non mi dai fastidio anzi mi fa quasi piacere se rimani
> 
> DIMMI CHE HO SBAGLIATO A INTERPRETARE TE NE PREGO......


hai sbajato farfa'...

se l'americana nun era americana era pure peggio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me non hai sbagliato.
> 
> Ma non avendo ascoltato tutto il discorso fino alla fine non faccio testo



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> va bhè cheater...stai portando la barca in un'altra direzione..diciamo che "svicoli" (metti faccina con occhiolino...)
> che c'entra col suo perdono il fatto che l'hai messa di fronte al o è così o pomì?
> ancora di più pare "forzato" il suo perdono.


Io non ho chiesto perdono

E nessun aut aut...semplicemente  volevo ricostruire tutto con il dialogo e il tempo, e nom volevo farlo stando fuori casa

Ragazzi non esistono solo persone che vivono il tradimento come voi, come un omicidio...c'è gente che pensa a mille cose e necessita di avere chiaro il quadro di TUTTA la situazione...

Lei è stata amata da me più di quanto lei amasse me...ha accettato l'idea che la cosa potesse invertirsi, e ha capito che potevamo ricostruire e nemmeno si sogna di rinunciare a ciò che ha (in senso morale e materiale)


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat me la spieghi meglio.
> Perchè io la leggo così e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.
> Ti ho tradito, mi hai scoperto ma dato che i soldi in casa li porto io e la casa è mia non mi interessa come stai, io sto qui tu decidi per te. Fermo restando naturalmente che non mi dai fastidio anzi mi fa quasi piacere se rimani
> 
> DIMMI CHE HO SBAGLIATO A INTERPRETARE TE NE PREGO......


Cerca il mio 3D dove racconto in maniera più chiara

Non ho voglia di ripetere 

Comunque si, hai interpretato male


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non ho chiesto perdono
> 
> E nessun aut aut...semplicemente  volevo ricostruire tutto con il dialogo e il tempo, e nom volevo farlo stando fuori casa
> 
> ...


che bella coppietta...

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai sbajato farfa'...
> 
> se l'americana nun era americana era pure peggio...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Questo è possibile...

Così come se non stessimo provando da anni ad avere figli magari l'americana non entrava nella mia vita...

Con i se e i ma non si fa strada...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> a me è proprio questo che non mi va giù ...
> ed è in questa concezione che ritrovo, che non si è sinceri con se stessi ...
> 
> ...


alle volte inciampi per caso..parlo per esperienza personale...
non necessariamente te la cerchi..è lei che viene da te..e poi sta a te dire si o no....
ho tradito in passato..la cosa èp iniziata per gioco..nessuno doveva farsi male...era una parentesi piacevole..ma sempre una parentesi...ma tovevo tagliarla entro certi termini...ma ho continuato sempre in virtù di quel pensier:nessuno si fara male..ma poi sono stata scoperta...e che casino...un po come il mio ora...
è come se la vita mi avesse reso pan per focaccia...prima ero da un lato e adesso dall'altro..
beh di la senza nessun giro di parole si sta meglio ovvio...
ma se nn fosi stata dall'altro lato adesso non avrei capito tante coose...
io ai paladini assoluti della fedeltà non ho mai creduto....
tutto puo accadere...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Diciamo che tu all'amore hai smesso di pensarci un po' prima, più o meno nel momento in cui sei finito a letto con la tua amante.
> 
> Io penso che dopo aver tradito ed essere stato scoperto, un discorso del genere faccia acqua da tutte le parti. Dieci giorni in albergo non sono niente, poco meno di una vacanza. Dare un ultimatum del genere personalmente la trovo una scelta discutibile, ma perfettamente in linea con quello che dici a proposito del tuo 'non pentimento'. Almeno sei una persona coerente.


sei molto garbata e intelligente Sole.
la sua signora avrà fatto i suoi conti e avrà deciso che in fondo una scappatella non è la fine del mondo. 
sulla prima riga sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Cerca il mio 3D dove racconto in maniera più chiara
> 
> Non ho voglia di ripetere
> 
> Comunque si, hai interpretato male


Ne sono felice


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ti avrei nemmeno fatto finire la frase. Sarei uscita dalla porta senza nemmeno fare le valigie.



idem...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Con i se e i ma non si fa strada...


No, non ci si rifiuta di prendere in considerazione tutte le opzioni. E' un po' diverso.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che bella coppietta...
> 
> ahahahah


Fino ad un anno fa si...direi che non serviva il sole per farci brillare...

...oggi siamo abbastanza più pratici e meno moralisti...c'eravamo un po' illusi e abbiamo dovuto sudare per capire che tutto era andato troppo bene...


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Questo è possibile...
> 
> Così come se non stessimo provando da anni ad avere figli magari l'americana non entrava nella mia vita...
> 
> Con i se e i ma non si fa strada...


ah e' per quel motivo....

(ce vorrebbe la faccina che guarda da sopra gli occhiali..)

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alle volte inciampi per caso..parlo per esperienza personale...
> non necessariamente te la cerchi..è lei che viene da te..e poi sta a te dire si o no....
> ho tradito in passato..la cosa èp iniziata per gioco..nessuno doveva farsi male...era una parentesi piacevole..ma sempre una parentesi...ma tovevo tagliarla entro certi termini...ma ho continuato sempre in virtù di quel pensier:nessuno si fara male..ma poi sono stata scoperta...e che casino...un po come il mio ora...
> è come se la vita mi avesse reso pan per focaccia...prima ero da un lato e adesso dall'altro..
> ...


eccazzo dillo prima, ce saremmo risparmiati paginate inutili...

mo' e' chiarissimo e conseguente....


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Fino ad un anno fa si...direi che non serviva il sole per farci brillare...
> 
> ...oggi siamo abbastanza più pratici e meno moralisti...c'eravamo un po' illusi e abbiamo dovuto sudare per capire che tutto era andato troppo bene...


io so' troppo allergico a ste robe...

cio' gia' er prurito a distanza...pensa sul posto...

ahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non ci si rifiuta di prendere in considerazione tutte le opzioni. E' un po' diverso.


Non per me

È inconcepibile per me pensare a come sarebbe andata se tiziA fosse stata italiana o caiA tedesca, o se io avessi 3 figli...

Probabilmente da italiana nemmeno sarebbe entrata nella mia vita perché in quel momento tutto volevo tranne che una storia che mettesse a rischio il mio matrimonio...
...e non avrei mai pensato che tra gli sviluppi di quello che inizialmente era un gioco sarebbero entrati in ballo viaggi intercontinentali e sentimenti

I se e i ma...li lascio agli altri...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eccazzo dillo prima, ce saremmo risparmiati paginate inutili...
> 
> mo' e' chiarissimo e conseguente....


l'ironia della sorte sai dove sta???
so che me la tiro addosso da sola...ma lo dico lo stesso..
in passato non sono stata per niente fedele(però ero anche piu giovane e sprovveduta...indisciplinata direi)
e mai mi è passato per la testa lasciare il mio attuale fidanzato....
l'unico che giurai di non tradire mai..me le ha messe addosso...
forza stermy...ti ho dato pane per i tuoi denti...


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io non ho chiesto perdono
> 
> E nessun aut aut...semplicemente  volevo ricostruire tutto con il dialogo e il tempo, e nom volevo farlo stando fuori casa
> 
> ...


Guarda, io non ho mai vissuto il tradimento come un omicidio. Sono stata tradita e sono rimasta accanto a mio marito. L'ho tradito diverse volte con uomini diversi. Non stai parlando con un'intransigente, anzi.

Ma se faccio una cazzata e se mi trovo dalla parte del torto, non ho nessun problema ad ammetterlo. E chi tradisce, per quante motivazioni abbia dalla sua, un po' di torto ce l'ha. Se non altro perchè inganna la persona con cui condivide la vita.

Detto questo, senza voler giudicare la vostra coppia e le vostre scelte che saranno senz'altro giuste per voi, mi sento di dire che assumersi le proprie responsabilità, considerarle in modo obiettivo e non solo come fa comodo, è sempre importante, ma lo è ancora di più in un matrimonio dopo un tradimento. Il tradimento spesso dà vita a un percorso di coppia che costa lacrime e sangue. E la parte più difficile, purtroppo, spetta al tradito. Credo che il traditore possa mettere in conto qualche sacrificio, almeno questo.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alle volte inciampi per caso..parlo per esperienza personale...
> non necessariamente te la cerchi..è lei che viene da te..e poi sta a te dire si o no....
> ho tradito in passato..la cosa èp iniziata per gioco..nessuno doveva farsi male...era una parentesi piacevole..ma sempre una parentesi...ma tovevo tagliarla entro certi termini...ma ho continuato sempre in virtù di quel pensier:nessuno si fara male..ma poi sono stata scoperta...e che casino...un po come il mio ora...
> è come se la vita mi avesse reso pan per focaccia...prima ero da un lato e adesso dall'altro..
> ...


Ciao,

se ti rivolgi a me ... 

ti rispondo che o non sai leggere ... o non capisci ... 

non si tratta di crederci o no ...

si tratta di scelte personali ... giuste o sbagliate che siano ... ma scelta sono ...

nessuno ti punta la pistola contro ... e che cavolo ... 

sembra che noi fedeli siamo dei rammolliti incapaci di vivere e capire ...

vedi ... tu hai tradito, perché non volevi essere beccata ... 

finalmente un pò di sincerità ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, io non ho mai vissuto il tradimento come un omicidio. Sono stata tradita e sono rimasta accanto a mio marito. L'ho tradito diverse volte con uomini diversi. Non stai parlando con un'intransigente, anzi.
> 
> Ma se faccio una cazzata e se mi trovo dalla parte del torto, non ho nessun problema ad ammetterlo. E chi tradisce, per quante motivazioni abbia dalla sua, un po' di torto ce l'ha. Se non altro perchè inganna la persona con cui condivide la vita.
> 
> Detto questo, senza voler giudicare la vostra coppia e le vostre scelte che saranno senz'altro giuste per voi, mi sento di dire che assumersi le proprie responsabilità, considerarle in modo obiettivo e non solo come fa comodo, è sempre importante, ma lo è ancora di più in un matrimonio dopo un tradimento. Il tradimento spesso dà vita a un percorso di coppia che costa lacrime e sangue. E la parte più difficile, purtroppo, spetta al tradito. Credo che il traditore possa mettere in conto qualche sacrificio, almeno questo.


Probabilmente do per scontato che tutti abbiate chiara la mia storia (chissà perché) e sbaglio

Guarda che mi sono preso tutte le responsabilità, ho dimostrato tutto il mio dispiacere per aver fatto soffrire e ho pianto tra i vari sfoghi...scrivo di istinto e tralascio i dettagli forse...

...ho, anzi abbiamo, vissuto 3 mesi molto duri...liti e scenate, andare via di casa e minacce di separazione...controlli e stupide gelosie...di tutto, ma poi tra problemi miei di lavoro, l'attesa per la gravidanza in attesa (chi capisce capisca) il male di mio padre e altre cose importanti, abbiamo capito che se volevamo ritrovarci dovevano andare avanti...

...abbiamo avuto anche casini con amici che lei considerava miei complici, e le nostre famiglie pur non sapendo del tradimento (non ne sono sicuro peró) hanno vissuto un periodaccio...


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

...io sono sconvolto dagli interventi di 
Claudio... e come se stesse parlando un "indemoniato"...
come se avesse bisogno di "...vomitare qualcosa..."
uno sfogo certo ma molto più profonda e inconscia è la causa.. non basta un tradimento...
cazzo c'hai Claudio?
..ok,  il tradimento come causa scatenante... ma su quale personalità...lei allora non c'entra più niente.


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'ironia della sorte sai dove sta???
> so che me la tiro addosso da sola...ma lo dico lo stesso..
> in passato non sono stata per niente fedele(però ero anche piu giovane e sprovveduta...indisciplinata direi)
> e mai mi è passato per la testa lasciare il mio attuale fidanzato....
> ...


te sbaj perche' sei prevenuta...ahahahah

tanto mo' non te la potrai piu' raccontare come prima...

pero' me darai atto che il tuo discorso me puzzava a ragione o no?

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> se ti rivolgi a me ...
> 
> ...



la mia non voleva essere un offesa..
ho tradio in passato(non mio marito)
a lui sono stata sempre fedele e probabilmente continuerò ad esserlo...
però le cose accadono...a prescindere se le cose in casa vanno bene o male..
è che quando ti trovi li l'euforia del momento prende il sopravvento..è sbagliatissimo lo so ma accade...
quella storia purtroppo si è conclusa non perchè lui non mi ha perdonato,ma perchè non siamo stati capaci di affrontare il dopo....ne lui che continuava(giustamente) ad interrogarmi ad ogni mio ritardo o cosa strana...ne io che non sono stata capace di comprendere che era normale comportarsi così...e invece di comprendere mi innervosivo..
è chiaro per me era facile..io ero sicura che la cosa era finita...
io ero sicura che volevo lui e non l'altro...ma lui aveva bisogno di conferme...mi sono stancata prima...ci lasciammo...

quando accadde a me....i discorsi ci sono stati..ma io ho evitato di fare tante domande...solo quelle necessarie...
e quando ne volevo parlare lui fortunatamente non si comportò come me....mi ha compreso ..mi ascoltava e rispondeva...senza innervosirsi come invece facevo io...

e poi lui per lavoro purtroppo ha a che fare con belle donne....molto piu issime di me....quindi...mi stupisco che sia accaduto una volta sola..

ho accettato mio malgrado la cosa...stiamo andando avanti...come se nulla fosse mai accaduto...lui si comporta come sempre...è premuroso..gentile e rompipalle come prima...ha sbagliato certo ma se ne è reso conto....e so che molte persone non ci credono..ma non importa...
riaccadrà???chi lo sa..ma nel frattempo perchè rompersi la testa...o pensarci...
ma NON MI PENTIRò MAI DI AVERGLI DATO UN ALTRA OCCASIONE..


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te sbaj perche' sei prevenuta...ahahahah
> 
> tanto mo' non te la potrai piu' raccontare come prima...
> 
> ...



scusa ma non ho capito stavolta...vero

cmq io non me la sono mai raccontata...questa cosa mi pare di averla detta..


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tu sei donna con palle consistenti


E ha ragione.
Io ammiro molto la tua sincerità con tua moglie.
E credimi mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole.
Fa le valige e se ne va?
Ok...scelta sua.

Parliamo invece di quelli che sanno far leva sull'emotività di una donna.
Le fanno un bel discorsetto d'amore
Un fiore
Un regalino
Lei si sente tutta amata e felice e non capisce che lui la sta inculando vieppiù...

Io parlo schietto con mia moglie.
Uno perchè non voglio insultare la sua intelligenza.
Due perchè sto nudo e crudo con lei e non ho certo bisogno di darle da intendere.

Ma se vuole andarsene...
La porta è sempre aperta...
E può tornare anche quando vuole...

Ok allora andiamo avanti a dire alla moglie quello che lei vuole sentirsi dire...e così non ci romperà i coglioni con le sue pecole...

Ma chi fa così 
Mostra solo di disprezzare chi gli sta accanto.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Annuccia,

è giusto che tu non ti penta ... 

io parlo secondo la mia esperienza ... 

e noi non abbiamo subito lo stesso tipo di tradimento ...

questo avvolte lo dimentico ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e poi lui per lavoro purtroppo ha a che fare con belle donne....molto piu issime di me....quindi...mi stupisco che sia accaduto una volta sola..
> 
> ho accettato mio malgrado la cosa...stiamo andando avanti...come se nulla fosse mai accaduto.....


bhè, scusami ma se le premesse sono queste per me resta davvero incomprensibile.
ti chiedi come non sia successo più volte, e andate avanti come se nulla fosse accaduto.
E' vero che bisogna saper andare avanti, ma essendo sinceri in modo spietato con se stessi.
i muri di carta possono dare un'idea di protezione, ma fittizia


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bhè, scusami ma se le premesse sono queste per me resta davvero incomprensibile.
> ti chiedi come non sia successo più volte, e andate avanti come se nulla fosse accaduto.
> E' vero che bisogna saper andare avanti, ma essendo sinceri in modo spietato con se stessi.
> i muri di carta possono dare un'idea di protezione, ma fittizia


era riferito alle tentazioni....
ma capisco che il discorso è complicato....
era una mia considerazione un mio pensiero...


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ha ragione.
> Io ammiro molto la tua sincerità con tua moglie.
> E credimi mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole.
> *Fa le valige e se ne va?
> ...


Hai ragione sul grassetto. Io ho fatto così. Sono stata tradita e dopo qualche mese ho scelto di andarmene di casa. Non ho mai preteso nulla, anche se il torto era tutto dalla parte di mio marito. HO SCELTO di andarmene perchè volevo farlo.

Ma dire 'la casa è mia, in albergo non voglio più starci e se vuoi stare separati te ne vai via tu' è un discorso un bel po' diverso. Poi ci saranno mille altre variabili, non discuto su questo. Ma quello che ha scritto Cheater, in sostanza, è questo.


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ma non ho capito stavolta...vero
> 
> cmq io non me la sono mai raccontata...questa cosa mi pare di averla detta..


ma e' lampante invece....

se tu dall'inizio che postavi, avessi spiegato che sei in effetti duplice, avremmo trovato, o almeno io, piu' logico il tuo cambiamento asserito nella tua affermazione spaesante....

cioe' non sapendo i retroscena, la tua ineluttabilita' postuma alle corna si spiegavano solo con il deformarti la realta' dura da accettare per addolcirti la pillola e cozzava con la mentalita' di chi era stata sempre fedele e mai traditrice...

adesso ripeto la prospettiva e' cambiata e risulta piu' comprensibile ed accettabile la fatalita' ed il tirare a campare...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ha ragione.
> Io ammiro molto la tua sincerità con tua moglie.
> E credimi mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole.
> Fa le valige e se ne va?
> ...


Ad alcune donne va bene così...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Premessa*

Faccio una premessa:nessuna polemica..... io certi discorsi li trovo assurdi.....!!!Sono un idealista consapevole di esserlo.....vorrei dividere i miei spazi con una persona verso la quale nutro amore,rispetto affetto,stima,non ci riuscirei solo per una qualsiasi convenienza...!c'è chi trova poco condivisibile il discorso di cheater....in parte vale anche per me... dal mio punto di vista è veramente inaccettabile il comportamento della moglie.....!!!


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:nessuna polemica..... io certi discorsi li trovo assurdi.....!!!Sono un idealista consapevole di esserlo.....*vorrei dividere i miei spazi con una persona verso la quale nutro amore,rispetto affetto,stima,non ci riuscirei solo per una qualsiasi convenienza..*.!c'è chi trova poco condivisibile il discorso di cheater....in parte vale anche per me... dal mio punto di vista è veramente inaccettabile il comportamento della moglie.....!!!


Sono d'accordissimo su questo.


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:nessuna polemica..... io certi discorsi li trovo assurdi.....!!!Sono un idealista consapevole di esserlo.....*vorrei dividere i miei spazi con una persona verso la quale nutro amore,rispetto affetto,stima,non ci riuscirei solo per una qualsiasi convenienza...!*c'è chi trova poco condivisibile il discorso di cheater....in parte vale anche per me... dal mio punto di vista è veramente inaccettabile il comportamento della moglie.....!!!


:up: concordo


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:nessuna polemica..... io certi discorsi li trovo assurdi.....!!!Sono un idealista consapevole di esserlo.....vorrei dividere i miei spazi con una persona verso la quale nutro amore,rispetto affetto,stima,non ci riuscirei solo per una qualsiasi convenienza...!c'è chi trova poco condivisibile il discorso di cheater....in parte vale anche per me... dal mio punto di vista è veramente inaccettabile il comportamento della moglie.....!!!


si' ma te non sei evoluto...

cazzo aspetti ad evolverte....

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' ma te non sei evoluto...
> 
> cazzo aspetti ad evolverte....
> 
> ahahahah


e che è, un pokemon?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:nessuna polemica..... io certi discorsi li trovo assurdi.....!!!Sono un idealista consapevole di esserlo.....vorrei dividere i miei spazi con una persona verso la quale nutro amore,rispetto affetto,stima,non ci riuscirei solo per una qualsiasi convenienza...!c'è chi trova poco condivisibile il discorso di cheater....in parte vale anche per me... dal mio punto di vista è veramente inaccettabile il comportamento della moglie.....!!!


Ti rivolgi a me senza usare parolacce o fare minacce e offendere? Che è successo? Camomilla? 

Comunque usare il termine INACCETTABILE per delle persone e dei contesti che non conosci è fuori luogo

ci siamo sposati per amore folle
L'intesa sessuale è ancora perfetta
Stiamo lavorando per il figlio (purtroppo non mi vengono altri termini)
Abbiamo avuto dei problemi ma stiamo ricostruendo

Cosa c'è di inaccettabile? Solo il tuo astio nei miei confronti? Ce ne faremo una ragione...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' lampante invece....
> 
> se tu dall'inizio che postavi, avessi spiegato che sei in effetti duplice, avremmo trovato, o almeno io, piu' logico il tuo cambiamento asserito nella tua affermazione spaesante....
> 
> ...


la pillola è stata amara lo stesso credimi....
conosco chi ho di fronte...e anche se vorrei ucciderlo capisco il suo pentimento...
quando ne parliamo leggo terrore nei suoi occhi....quasi fosse spaventato da lei..io invece adesso ne parlo tranquillamente...
lui ha saputo darmi delle risposte... e con l'ultimo gesto...ho capito tutto..
quando lei lo chiamo chiedendogli di vedersi altrimenti sarebbe venuta da me ricordi??
lui ha detto no...consapevole che poteva realmente farlo...come ha fatto...
per me ha fatto bene...l'ho ammirato anche...e molti di voi invece lo hanno reputato un codardo...
io sinceramente non credo che avrei avuto lo stesso coraggio....
e poi io conosco lui e lui conosce me...sapeva che me la sarei cavata....

fare finta che nulla suia accaduto non vuol dire copriesi glim cchi...
vuol dire andare avanti senza lasciare che una cosa ORMAI FINITA rovini quanto c'è stato quanto c'è ancora e quanto potrà ancora esserci...
sai se avessi continuato a stare male probabilmente me ne sarei andata lo stesso....
sono cambiata un po certo quaesto lo ammetto...ho capito che anche lui è un po come altri...che ha limiti...
ma questo non vuol dire che necessariamente si debba sbagliare di nuovo...
ma quel che accadrà ne io ne tu ne nessuno puo saperlo...sarebe facile no??
mi godo la mia famiglia non avvelenandomi più...
sbaglio???


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Vuio fare polemiche?io no!trovo inaccettabile subire un tradimento così passivamente.....mia opinione, se poi vuoi vederci astio fai pure....astio verso tua moglie poi?


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che è, un pokemon?


perche' solo loro si evolvono?

allora siamo circondati...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la pillola è stata amara lo stesso credimi....
> conosco chi ho di fronte...e anche se vorrei ucciderlo capisco il suo pentimento...
> quando ne parliamo leggo terrore nei suoi occhi....quasi fosse spaventato da lei..io invece adesso ne parlo tranquillamente...
> lui ha saputo darmi delle risposte... e con l'ultimo gesto...ho capito tutto..
> ...


Allora Annuccia... premesso che un tradimento di un fidanzato e un tradimento di un coniuge sono proprio due cose diverse, per me e quindi il discorso di Stermy non regge... se tu ti godi la tua famiglia, se tu non stai male non sbagli, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la pillola è stata amara lo stesso credimi....
> conosco chi ho di fronte...e anche se vorrei ucciderlo capisco il suo pentimento...
> quando ne parliamo leggo terrore nei suoi occhi....quasi fosse spaventato da lei..io invece adesso ne parlo tranquillamente...
> lui ha saputo darmi delle risposte... e con l'ultimo gesto...ho capito tutto..
> ...


ma dai ancora con il rifiuto di tuo marito per telefono ad andarci di persona....

tu ce vedi il coraggio in tuo marito ben conscio che la spostata te poteva veni' a cerca' altri ed io in primis non ce lo vedo assolutamente ed anzi e' stato pure smidollato che non s'e' imposto per telefono a farle passa' l'idea balzana dalla capoccia di venirte a rompere les pelotas...

pero' gia' te l'ho detto, ormai e' andata e la tua giustificazione e comprensione per i traditori mo' se capisce pure da dove arriva...

quindi, concludendo, ne convengo che alla luce nuova di tutto l'ambaradan non sbagli ad essere accondiscendente ed elastica.....


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora Annuccia...* premesso che un tradimento di un fidanzato e un tradimento di un coniuge* sono proprio due cose diverse, per me e quindi il discorso di Stermy non regge... se tu ti godi la tua famiglia, se tu non stai male non sbagli, ci mancherebbe.


lo so...

è accaduto...
o te ne vai....
oppure se qulcosa c'è( ovvio) rimani senza però continuare a voltarti indietro...se ne parla...si dialoga ma senza scendere nei dettagli perchè non servono....senza ripetersi insomma...
se ti sei sbagliata nessuno ti impedisce di tornare sui tuoi passi....

quando la sofferenza dura troppo a lungo....sarà lei ad avvelenare la coppia non il tradimento in se...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai ancora con il rifiuto di tuo marito per telefono ad andarci di persona....
> 
> tu ce vedi il coraggio in tuo marito ben conscio che la spostata te poteva veni' a cerca' altri ed io in primis non ce lo vedo assolutamente ed anzi e' stato pure smidollato che non s'e' imposto per telefono a farle passa' l'idea balzana dalla capoccia di venirte a rompere les pelotas...
> 
> ...



con quel gesto ha dimostrato che è finita.....sia a lei che a me...
ma ognuno la vede a modo suo....se l'avesse implorata di non venire da me sarebbe stato peggio....
e poi sono convinta che prima o poi una visitina me l'avrebbe fatta lo stesso...


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> con quel gesto ha dimostrato che è finita.....sia a lei che a me...
> ma ognuno la vede a modo suo....se l'avesse implorata di non venire da me sarebbe stato peggio....
> e poi sono convinta che prima o poi una visitina me l'avrebbe fatta lo stesso...


vabbe'ormai  com'e' andata e' andata...

goditi tuo marito...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio una premessa:nessuna polemica..... io certi discorsi li trovo assurdi.....!!!Sono un idealista consapevole di esserlo.....*vorrei dividere i miei spazi con una persona verso la quale nutro amore,rispetto affetto,stima,non ci riuscirei solo per una qualsiasi convenienza*...!c'è chi trova poco condivisibile il discorso di cheater....in parte vale anche per me... dal mio punto di vista è veramente inaccettabile il comportamento della moglie.....!!!


Quoto:up:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe'ormai  com'e' andata e' andata...
> 
> goditi tuo marito...


che vuol dire che nn litighiamo più


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che vuol dire che nn litighiamo più


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dai ancora con il rifiuto di tuo marito per telefono ad andarci di persona....
> 
> tu ce vedi il coraggio in tuo marito ben conscio che la spostata te poteva veni' a cerca' altri ed io in primis non ce lo vedo assolutamente ed anzi e' stato pure smidollato che non s'e' imposto per telefono a farle passa' l'idea balzana dalla capoccia di venirte a rompere les pelotas...
> 
> ...


è comprensione verso un uomo che ha sbagliato..che conosco bene...
certo l'essere stat dall'altra parte mi ha aiutato...ma non è la stessa cosa...non ero sposata...
all'inizio volevo lasciarlo...e anche dopo..ma ho tentato per mia figlia..per non sfasciare una famiglia...
mi è andata bene ...da qual che sento da quel che vedo...poteva anche andare male....ma se non la vivi la cosa non lo puoi sapere...accadesse di nuovo...altro che bontà credimi....


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che vuol dire che nn litighiamo più


e perche' te quando fai cosi' e' perche' stai litigando con qualcuno?

azz...m'incuriosisci proprio...

ahahahah


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è comprensione verso un uomo che ha sbagliato..che conosco bene...
> certo l'essere stat dall'altra parte mi ha aiutato...ma non è la stessa cosa...non ero sposata...
> all'inizio volevo lasciarlo...e anche dopo..ma ho tentato per mia figlia..per non sfasciare una famiglia...
> mi è andata bene ...da qual che sento da quel che vedo...poteva anche andare male....ma se non la vivi la cosa non lo puoi sapere...accadesse di nuovo...altro che bontà credimi....


Ciao,

... infatti ... l'amore per la prole, riesce a dare quella spinta che serve per affrontare ... ed accettare ... 

... ma anche delle proprie esperienze ... anche se da fidanzati ... può aiutare ...

... tanta fortuna :up: ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e perche' te quando fai cosi' e' perche' stai litigando con qualcuno?
> 
> azz...m'incuriosisci proprio...
> 
> ahahahah



io personalmente non litigo...converso...
ma le tue non sono mai state risposte affettuose....
e beh anche qualche parolina ora che ci penso è scappata anche a me...

diciamo che il nostro è un rapporto complicato...


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io personalmente non litigo...converso...
> ma le tue non sono mai state risposte affettuose....
> e beh anche qualche parolina ora che ci penso è scappata anche a me...
> 
> *diciamo che il nostro è un rapporto complicato...*


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... a Stermy piacciono i rapporti complicati ... in fondo in fondo lo stuzzicano 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

nel mio matrimonio non c'è alcuna convenienza, contrariamente a quanto qualcuno dichiara 

personalmente ho imparato che i nobili sentimenti citati, amore, rispetto, fiducia, stima ecc., non sono ne universali ne perenni...diciamo che se li perdi definitivamente allora non ha senso stare insieme, ma capitano momenti dove uno per volta possano affievolirsi, quasi cancellarsi temporaneamente

sfido chiunque a provare immediatamente fiducia verso la persona che ci ha traditi...non ci può essere, ma non è detto che l'amore sia sparito
sfido chiunque a sentire stima verso una persona che ha magari dilapidato un capitale con delle mosse sbagliate...perdi la stima, ma magari sei innamorato e hai fiducia
ecc.ecc..

gli eventi condizionano i nostri sentimenti, e spesso si va avanti perchè ci si rende conto (o comunque si spera) che ciò che manca possa tornare...se poi dobbiamo pensare all'amore eterno e alla felicità assoluta, allora spiegatemi come funziona perchè non ritengo sia possibile

io ho vissuto e vivo le mie difficoltà...ho fatto i miei errori e ne ho subiti, non mi sono mai divorato l'anima ne dai sensi di colpa ne dal dolore quando ho subito qualcosa...si va avanti, concentrato sempre sull'obbiettivo...

...sul discorso casa, che ha tanto colpito l'onore e l'orgoglio di alcuni di voi, non rinnego nulla:
io di separazioni ne ho vissute tante, in casa, tra parenti e amici...io vivo di amore, passione, complicità e felicità di coppia...provo e pretendo tutte le componenti fondamentali per una vita felice...
...ma non riesco, di natura, a scinderle da tutto il resto...e ritrovatomi in una condizione di "rischio" separazione ho anche pensato al lato materiale, in piccola parte ma l'ho fatto

quando sono tornato a casa non ho detto "io sto qui se vuoi te ne vai tu"...è una vostra interpretazione su un discorso molto più ampio...

intanto rientrai a casa, e lei subito disse "che ci fai qui???" che ci faccio un kazzo pensai, ma non avevo voglia di litigare ulteriormente...

io volevo tornare a casa mia, nostra, alla nostra vita, al nostro passato, avrei cancellato l'intero ultimo anno se avessi potuto ma non sono abituato a pensare in maniera surreale...
volevo indietro la nostra vita, ma se lei non era dello stesso avviso (chiosa finale dopo ore di discussione) io non me ne sarei comunque più andato di casa..."la casa è nostra, anzi tua se ci amiamo e restiamo insieme...ma se tu pensi di poterti prendere tutto il tempo necessario con me fuori casa, devo dirti che non sono più disposto"

"prenditi il tempo che vuoi, fai ciò che vuoi, chiedimi ciò che vuoi...ma io sono tornato a casa e ci resto!!!"

fu l'ultimo momento di resa dei conti di quei difficili mesi...oggi stiamo meglio, e pensiamo ad altro...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Posso*

Posso dissentire?gli eventi non condizionano i sentimenti...i sentimenti son qualcosa di NON CONDIZIONABILE!Aggiungo per fortuna!!Amore,rispetto,stima,affetto non son qualcosa che si accendono e spengono a nostro piacimento come una lampadina....quando ci conviene off,quando non ci conviene on.....!Poi ognuno resta delle sue opinioni.....la dignità non ha prezzo.....!Credo che una donna che accetta passivamente comportamenti del genere si sia fatto i suoi conti....ma posso sbagliare....come no.....!!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nel mio matrimonio non c'è alcuna convenienza, contrariamente a quanto qualcuno dichiara
> 
> personalmente ho imparato che i nobili sentimenti citati, amore, rispetto, fiducia, stima ecc., non sono ne universali ne perenni...diciamo che se li perdi definitivamente allora non ha senso stare insieme, ma capitano momenti dove uno per volta possano affievolirsi, quasi cancellarsi temporaneamente
> 
> ...


Scusa Cheat ma è stato come imporle la tua presenza.
Il torto l'ha subito lei, sarebbe stato giusto averle dato la possibilità che fosse lei a chiederti di tornare. Non sei stato fuori anni da casa tua, magari qualche altro giorno e te lo avrebbe chiesto lei.
Sul grassetto: è questo che stona per me, lei aveva il diritto di farti quella domanda perchè chiedeterlo era come chiederti perchè rientri nella mia vita se io non so se sono disposta a riaccoglierti. E il fatto che tu avevi pagato quella casa dopo pochi giorni dalla scoperta aveva per me importanza zero.
Ricordati sempre che anch'io ho tradito.
Ma io vivo in fantasilandia.....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dissentire?gli eventi non condizionano i sentimenti...i sentimenti son qualcosa di NON CONDIZIONABILE!Aggiungo per fortuna!!Amore,rispetto,stima,affetto non son qualcosa che si accendono e spengono a nostro piacimento come una lampadina....quando ci conviene off,quando non ci conviene on.....!Poi ognuno resta delle sue opinioni.....la dignità non ha prezzo.....!Credo che una donna che accetta passivamente comportamenti del genere si sia fatto i suoi conti....ma posso sbagliare....come no.....!!


Come mai allora ci amiamo ci sposiamo
E poi si finisce a coltelli davanti ad un avvocato?
Come mai la natura dei sentimenti che provavo all'inizio
si è tramutata in cupa tragedia?
COme mai donne che hanno amato un uomo e se lo sono sposato
arrivano a non tollerare più neppure la sua presenza fisica?

SOno imbroglione?
Avevi detto che mi avresti amato per sempre
Avevi detto che la nostra storia non sarebbe mai finita
Ero il tuo eroe
Ero il tuo principe su un cavallo bianco

Allora adesso perchè non ti vado più bene
Perchè mi scacci da te come un cane rognoso?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dissentire?gli eventi non condizionano i sentimenti...i sentimenti son qualcosa di NON CONDIZIONABILE!Aggiungo per fortuna!!Amore,rispetto,stima,affetto non son qualcosa che si accendono e spengono a nostro piacimento come una lampadina....quando ci conviene off,quando non ci conviene on.....!Poi ognuno resta delle sue opinioni.....la dignità non ha prezzo.....!Credo che *una donna che accetta passivamente comportamenti del genere si sia fatto i suoi conti*....ma posso sbagliare....come no.....!!


fammi capire...
sono tue considerazioni in generale???
tue sensazioni???
qualcuno ti ha riferito queste scemenze???
o qualcuno ti ha riferito qualcosa e tu ci hai fantasticato su???

a sensazione...direi l'ultima :up:

e comunque i sentimenti sono condizionabili...eccome...chiedilo a chi ha subito un tradimento e si è ritrovato disamorato di punto in bianco...o a chi ha vissuto un fallimento economico per colpa del padre, odiandolo improvvisamente...o chi ha avuto altre esperienze negative perdendo la stima verso l'altra persona...

se i sentimenti non fosserco condizionabili, allora potremmo tutti tradire tranquillamente...e a fronte di un "basta, ti lascio" potremmo rispondere "ah, allora i tuoi sentimenti non erano sinceri" 

tutto è condizionabile...tutto è mutabile...tutto nasce e tutto può cambiare come finire...l'amore più incredibile può tramutarsi in indifferenza così come l'amore meno appassionato può durare per sempre e in pieno rispetto...
TUTTO


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nel mio matrimonio non c'è alcuna convenienza, contrariamente a quanto qualcuno dichiara
> 
> personalmente ho imparato che i nobili sentimenti citati, amore, rispetto, fiducia, stima ecc., non sono ne universali ne perenni...diciamo che se li perdi definitivamente allora non ha senso stare insieme, ma capitano momenti dove uno per volta possano affievolirsi, quasi cancellarsi temporaneamente
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Si gettarsi dietro le spalle le cose
bando alle recriminazioni e andiamo avanti

Comunque una cosa te la confido
Io prima di sposarmi dato che non ero innamorato perso e non idealizzavo lei...

Ho guardato anche a vantaggi vs svantaggi di vivere con lei.
Perchè con una comandona rompicoglioni il matrimonio durava quindici minuti eh?

Mi piace molto quello che scrivi.
E secondo me, agli occhi di tua moglie, hai mostrato le palle quando sei tornato e hai detto, ok pupa, ora sistemiamo le faccende.

Non come i codardi che non si assumono le proprie responsabilità e oltre a frignare scusa mi dispiace non sanno fare.

Si gli eventi condizionano non so i sentimenti ma i reciproci comportamenti.
Quello che adoro di mia moglie è non l'aver mai sottovalutato il mio carattere...e l'ho vista ridacchiare più di qualche volta...


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat ma è stato come imporle la tua presenza.
> Il torto l'ha subito lei, sarebbe stato giusto averle dato la possibilità che fosse lei a chiederti di tornare. Non sei stato fuori anni da casa tua, magari qualche altro giorno e te lo avrebbe chiesto lei.
> Sul grassetto: è questo che stona per me, lei aveva il diritto di farti quella domanda perchè chiedeterlo era come chiederti perchè rientri nella mia vita se io non so se sono disposta a riaccoglierti. E il fatto che tu avevi pagato quella casa dopo pochi giorni dalla scoperta aveva per me importanza zero.
> Ricordati sempre che anch'io ho tradito.
> Ma io vivo in fantasilandia.....


quoto e se posso ti approvo!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> fammi capire...
> sono tue considerazioni in generale???
> tue sensazioni???
> qualcuno ti ha riferito queste scemenze???
> ...


Guarda prova del nove.
Tu mi dici...ah ti sono amico...ah conte che stima che ho per te...ah conte qui e là...
Ti dico presentami tua moglie...
Dopo due giorni ti dico...scusami sono scivolato su una buccia...ti ho trombato la moglie...una tragica fatalità...

Perchè mi spacchi la faccia e mi corri dietro con la lupara?
Non eri mio amico?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Gli eventi: cambiano anche le persone.

Esempio.
Io ho visto mutare mia moglie quando è diventata madre.
L'ìho vista mutare ancora quando si è ammalata.

Direi questo comunque...
Finalmente si è liberata da certi condizionamenti che non capivo...
Sai di quelle tipe che si sentono sempre in colpa per qualcosa...no?
Con un uomo come me...
O espii le tue colpe una volta per tutte...
O esse ti schiacceranno il capo!:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat ma è stato come imporle la tua presenza.
> Il torto l'ha subito lei, sarebbe stato giusto averle dato la possibilità che fosse lei a chiederti di tornare. Non sei stato fuori anni da casa tua, magari qualche altro giorno e te lo avrebbe chiesto lei.
> Sul grassetto: è questo che stona per me, lei aveva il diritto di farti quella domanda perchè chiedeterlo era come chiederti perchè rientri nella mia vita se io non so se sono disposta a riaccoglierti. E il fatto che tu avevi pagato quella casa dopo pochi giorni dalla scoperta aveva per me importanza zero.
> Ricordati sempre che anch'io ho tradito.
> Ma io vivo in fantasilandia.....




ma come doveva tornare come un  cane con la coda in mezzo alle gambe e  chiedere perdono???
Oppure aspettare che lei decidesse la punizione divina ??
Ma  dai ma non scherziamo facendo così piangenti si va avanti anni e anni senza risolvere nulla e ritornando sempre sulle stesse cose....
Uno dei due deve prendere la situazione in mano e decidere o la va o la spacca ....
e se la va buttiamoci dietro tutto... 
se non la va mi spiace ho sbagliato ho tradito ma non posso tornare indietro ... 
E anche io ho tradito ma se mio marito venisse a saperlo mi comporterei nella stesso modo ....
Per quanto lo amo e tengo al nostro matrimonio ....non ci stò  a sentirmi rosari o bla bla bla per anni ....
Andare a fare terapia di coppia....
Accusare malesseri ....e tutte stè cazzate qui....


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat ma è stato come imporle la tua presenza.
> Il torto l'ha subito lei, sarebbe stato giusto averle dato la possibilità che fosse lei a chiederti di tornare. Non sei stato fuori anni da casa tua, magari qualche altro giorno e te lo avrebbe chiesto lei.
> Sul grassetto: è questo che stona per me, lei aveva il diritto di farti quella domanda perchè chiedeterlo era come chiederti *perchè rientri nella mia vita se io non so se sono disposta a riaccoglierti*. E il fatto che tu avevi pagato quella casa dopo pochi giorni dalla scoperta aveva per me importanza zero.
> Ricordati sempre che anch'io ho tradito.
> Ma io vivo in fantasilandia.....


ma sai...ognuno conosce i suoi polli come si suol dire...

...e la chiave sta nel grassetto scritto da te:

lei non solo era disposta...lei non voleva lasciarmi, ne ora ne mai!!!

ha solo voluto il suo breve momento di rivalsa, il sapermi in difficoltà e disagio...e io glielo ho dato perchè era giusto

hai presente una situazione nella quale "tu ora te ne vai di casa" con una mano sul viso e l'altra sul pisello???

ehhhh mica fa la massaia mia moglie...non sta in vestaglia e babbucce...

e ovviamente i toni di ogni discussione non sono rappresentabili su un forum...

fidati...non sono un santo, ma non ho sposato madre teresa


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma come doveva tornare come un  cane con la coda in mezzo alle gambe e  chiedere perdono???
> Oppure aspettare che lei decidesse la punizione divina ??
> Ma  dai ma non scherziamo facendo così piangenti si va avanti anni e anni senza risolvere nulla e ritornando sempre sulle stesse cose....
> Uno dei due deve prendere la situazione in mano e decidere o la va o la spacca ....
> ...


come dicono in trentino alto adige:
TE QUOTO COR SANGUE!!!
:up:


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma come doveva tornare come un cane con la coda in mezzo alle gambe e chiedere perdono???
> Oppure aspettare che lei decidesse la punizione divina ??
> Ma dai ma non scherziamo *facendo così piangenti *si va avanti anni e anni senza risolvere nulla e ritornando sempre sulle stesse cose....
> Uno dei due deve prendere la situazione in mano e decidere o la va o la spacca ....
> ...


anche l'avatar sta subendo una metamorfosi ....conte, esci da questo corpo:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma come doveva tornare come un cane con la coda in mezzo alle gambe e chiedere perdono???
> Oppure aspettare che lei decidesse la punizione divina ??
> Ma dai ma non scherziamo facendo così piangenti si va avanti anni e anni senza risolvere nulla e ritornando sempre sulle stesse cose....
> Uno dei due deve prendere la situazione in mano e decidere o la va o la spacca ....
> ...


Leggi anni e/o mesi?
Erano passati pochi giorni, la sensazione che ho avuto leggendo è stata "Visto che siamo a casa mia, indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto e al tuo stato d'animo  io torno a vivere qui perchè IO ho deciso che si può ricominciare. Tu fai tu. Ovvio se resti mi fa piacere"
a me avrebbe indispettito.
Non ho parlato di lacrime non ho parlato di rotture di coglioni. Parlo di rispettare i tempi dell'altro per quanto possibile e non parlo di anni in cui devi vivere sotto i ponti nell'attesa di me.
Anch'io ho tradito mio marito, e se dovesse chiedermi di allontanarmi da casa (noi abbiamo figli sarebbe un filino più compòicato) lo farei anche se la casa è metà per uno perchè saprei di essere io nel torto.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Si gettarsi dietro le spalle le cose
> bando alle recriminazioni e andiamo avanti
> 
> ...


mi conosce...ha provato a vedere se le sbavavo dietro chiedendo perdono, ma sapeva che non sono così

non è questione di palle, ma di natura...sono orgoglioso ma sopratutto non so mentire...ometto semmai, ma mentire no e quindi dire "perdono, l'americana non era niente per me" sarebbe stata una cavolata anche facile da svelare

ha capito...ha apprezzato più la mia sincera rinuncia all'altra...sa che abbiamo problemi ma sa quanto ci siamo amati, follemente oserei dire...e su quello è, anzi siamo ripartiti...
...sul passato, nel provare a farlo tornare...

gli eventi condizionano tutto, altro che cazzate da romanzo armony...
...anche i problemi economici condizionano tutto...famiglie devastate e amori stupendi caduti in odio e disgrazie per fattori esterni...
..."i sentimenti non cambiano"...ma per piacere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per quanto lo amo e tengo al nostro matrimonio ....non ci stò a sentirmi rosari o bla bla bla per anni ....
> Andare a fare terapia di coppia....
> Accusare malesseri ....e tutte stè cazzate qui....


Dipende Luna... è tutta roba di pesi e misure. Cosa hai da perdere e cosa vuoi davvero. Però dire cazzate è brutto. Pensa come si sente a leggere tanto disprezzo chi non riesce, come te, a prenderla con tanta sciallanza. Non siamo tutti così fortunati.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ah ho capito quindi....se decido di tradire condiziono i miei sentimenti....non e che non ci sono più i sentimenti quindi tradisco......!No, è una mia opinione personale,ci mancherebbe e continuo a vederla così...trovo poco dignitoso subire un tradimento simile...e comportarsi in quel modo....trovo tutto poco condivisibile.....mai io sono un sognatore non evoluto....il conte che è persona moderna ed evoluta vede le cose in maniera diversa.....ognuno i suoi talenti......!!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggi anni e/o mesi?
> Erano passati pochi giorni, la sensazione che ho avuto leggendo è stata "Visto che siamo a casa mia, indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto e al tuo stato d'animo io torno a vivere qui perchè IO ho deciso che si può ricominciare. Tu fai tu. Ovvio se resti mi fa piacere"
> a* me avrebbe indispettito*.
> Non ho parlato di lacrime non ho parlato di rotture di coglioni. Parlo di rispettare i tempi dell'altro per quanto possibile e non parlo di anni in cui devi vivere sotto i ponti nell'attesa di me.
> Anch'io ho tradito mio marito, e se dovesse chiedermi di allontanarmi da casa (noi abbiamo figli sarebbe un filino più compòicato) lo farei anche se la casa è metà per uno perchè saprei di essere io nel torto.


io me ne sarei andata, senza se e senza ma


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io me ne sarei andata, senza se e senza ma


Io avrei aggiunto anche qualcosina...


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io avrei aggiunto anche qualcosina...


il silenzio spesso vale più di mille parole....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma sai...ognuno conosce i suoi polli come si suol dire...
> 
> ...e la chiave sta nel grassetto scritto da te:
> 
> ...


Io non conosco tua moglie ne te. Ho commentato quello che ho letto. Non ci sono dubbi che tua moglie non ti volesse lasciare. Mi ha infastidito solo il sottolineare di chi è la casa come se tua moglie fosse ospite....
Non ce l'ho con te ma quando si parla di convenienza economica in un matrimonio a me cadono le balle (non che questo sia il caso ho solo preso spunto)


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende Luna... è tutta roba di pesi e misure. Cosa hai da perdere e cosa vuoi davvero. Però dire cazzate è brutto. Pensa come si sente a leggere tanto disprezzo chi non riesce, come te, a prenderla con tanta sciallanza. Non siamo tutti così fortunati.


Quoto:up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggi anni e/o mesi?
> Erano passati pochi giorni, la sensazione che ho avuto leggendo è stata *"Visto che siamo a casa mia, indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto e al tuo stato d'animo  io torno a vivere qui perchè IO ho deciso che si può ricominciare. Tu fai tu. Ovvio se resti mi fa piacere"*
> a me avrebbe indispettito.
> Non ho parlato di lacrime non ho parlato di rotture di coglioni. Parlo di rispettare i tempi dell'altro per quanto possibile e non parlo di anni in cui devi vivere sotto i ponti nell'attesa di me.
> Anch'io ho tradito mio marito, e se dovesse chiedermi di allontanarmi da casa (noi abbiamo figli sarebbe un filino più compòicato) lo farei anche se la casa è metà per uno perchè saprei di essere io nel torto.


è la tua sensazione...rispettabilissima!!!

ti rispondo che non c'hai capito un granchè ma mi rendo conto non sia semplicissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi conosce...ha provato a vedere se le sbavavo dietro chiedendo perdono, ma sapeva che non sono così
> 
> non è questione di palle, ma di natura...sono orgoglioso ma sopratutto non so mentire...ometto semmai, ma mentire no e quindi dire "perdono, l'americana non era niente per me" sarebbe stata una cavolata anche facile da svelare
> 
> ...



mah...francamente non ne sarei così sicuro.
non so che accordi abbiate, ma se una moglie tradita vuole punirti  lo fa, sia economicamente sia psicologicamente.
Gli eventi condizionano sicuramente, sia quelli che subisci sia quelli che provochi, hai ragione. Li condizionano e spesso li mutano. A noi accettarli, farceli stare bene o rifiutarli


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Si gettarsi dietro le spalle le cose
> bando alle recriminazioni e andiamo avanti
> 
> ...


Beh qua na' mezza milionata de persone ha letto come doveva essere letto il suo aver considerato un errore essersene andato d'impulso da casa....e solo dopo aver realizzato che era casa sua s'e' imposto col...minchia ma questa e' casa mia se nun sopporti la mia presenza te ne vai tu cocca bella ed ex-adorata.....

ma sempre cause perse te piji?

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ma io ho sensazione che farfalla abbia capito, è fin troppo bene,...però nessun problema....possiamo pure scrivere di non capire.....ci mancherebbe.....!!!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è la tua sensazione...rispettabilissima!!!
> 
> ti rispondo che non c'hai capito un granchè ma mi rendo conto non sia semplicissimo


Mi spiace
Però mi sembra che in tanti abbiamo capito questo...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non conosco tua moglie ne te. Ho commentato quello che ho letto. Non ci sono dubbi che tua moglie non ti volesse lasciare. Mi ha infastidito solo il sottolineare di chi è la casa come se tua moglie fosse ospite....
> Non ce l'ho con te ma quando si parla di convenienza economica in un matrimonio a me cadono le balle (non che questo sia il caso ho solo preso spunto)


ehhhh lo so...cadono le balle...

cadono di più quando hai precedenti in casa con mogli, tutte bravine e innamoratissime, che dopo anni fanno la guerra per accaparrarsi anche un assurdo e inconcepibile vaso cinese o di dove caxxo è 

sono molto pratico io, e non si finisce mai di conoscere le persone...specie nelle situazioni imprevedibili...
i sentimenti prima di tutto, ma mai dimenticare gli altri dettagli...

il fatto che "quando c'è l'amore ci si dimentica di tutto il resto" è per me una cavolata...io non dimentico mai nulla, sono molto preciso in questo...la casa era ed è per me l'ultimo dei pensieri, ma comunque è un pensiero in certe situazioni


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io ho sensazione che farfalla abbia capito, è fin troppo bene,...però nessun problema....possiamo pure scrivere di non capire.....ci mancherebbe.....!!!


ma spiegacelo...sono giorni che aspetto con ansia le tue sentenze...

...svela l'arcano...coraggio


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è la tua sensazione...rispettabilissima!!!
> 
> ti rispondo che non c'hai capito un granchè ma mi rendo conto non sia semplicissimo


noi essere duddi gon anello naso, buana...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Cheat ma è stato come imporle la tua presenza.
> *Il torto l'ha subito lei*, sarebbe stato giusto averle dato la possibilità che fosse lei a chiederti di tornare. Non sei stato fuori anni da casa tua, magari qualche altro giorno e te lo avrebbe chiesto lei.
> Sul grassetto: è questo che stona per me, lei aveva il diritto di farti quella domanda perchè chiedeterlo era come chiederti perchè rientri nella mia vita se io non so se sono disposta a riaccoglierti. E il fatto che tu avevi pagato quella casa dopo pochi giorni dalla scoperta aveva per me importanza zero.
> Ricordati sempre che anch'io ho tradito.
> Ma io vivo in fantasilandia.....



chissa fosse stato il contrario:idea:......


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mah...francamente non ne sarei così sicuro.
> non so che accordi abbiate, ma se una moglie tradita vuole punirti  lo fa, sia economicamente sia psicologicamente.
> Gli eventi condizionano sicuramente, sia quelli che subisci sia quelli che provochi, hai ragione. Li condizionano e spesso li mutano. A noi accettarli, farceli stare bene o rifiutarli


accordi??? 

no...non siamo in america 
nessun accordo...non esiste

non c'è dubbio che una donna se vuole punire "sa cosa fare"...ma lei non voleva punirmi, solo conoscermi in questa situazione evidentemente

ragazzi, il mio matrimonio è molto più normale di quanto non stiate pensando...c'è tutto, crisi, amore, sesso, cali, famiglie, vacanze, sprechi, risparmi, corna...tutto!!!
sono io forse che esagero con le sensazioni e le considerazioni morali...

tutto nella norma :up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace
> Però mi sembra che in tanti abbiamo capito questo...





exStermy ha detto:


> noi essere duddi gon anello naso, buana...
> 
> ahahahahah


quindi???

dai, descrivete in maniera più esplicita cosa pensate!!! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhhh lo so...cadono le balle...
> 
> cadono di più quando hai precedenti in casa con mogli, tutte bravine e innamoratissime, che dopo anni fanno la guerra per accaparrarsi anche un assurdo e inconcepibile vaso cinese o di dove caxxo è
> 
> ...


Rispetto assolutamente il tuo pensiero. Io non ci riesco è più forte di me. Ma non è detto sia nel giusto.....


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Nessuno arcano, nessuna sentenza..però sei preciso sulla casa,meno preciso sul rispetto che dovevi a tua moglie...ma capisco che oggi siamo precisi quando ci conviene e meno precisi per i cazzi nostri....!cheater tu sei semplicemente il prodotto definito di questa società moderna.....io sono un inguaribile nostalgico....mi piacciono le Donne e non le femmine.....cosa dirti?Prefersico il mio mondo.....!!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quindi???
> 
> dai, descrivete in maniera più esplicita cosa pensate!!! :up:


minchia me pareva gia' tutto scritto...ahahahah

poi proprio a me rivolgi l'accusa di essere ambiguo?

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quindi???
> 
> dai, descrivete in maniera più esplicita cosa pensate!!! :up:


Pensavo di averlo già fatto. Io non penso a nulla, non conoscendoti non so come sei. Ripeto da quello che hai scritto è sembrato chen ti facessi forte del fatto che la casa fosse tua e a me ha infastidito. Tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*No*

No, è tutto nella tua di norma cheater...per me i matrimoni nella norma non sono così......!!!


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggi anni e/o mesi?
> Erano passati pochi giorni, la sensazione che ho avuto leggendo è stata "Visto che siamo a casa mia, indipendentemente da quello che ho fatto e al tuo stato d'animo  io torno a vivere qui perchè IO ho deciso che si può ricominciare. Tu fai tu. Ovvio se resti mi fa piacere"
> a me avrebbe indispettito.
> Non ho parlato di lacrime non ho parlato di rotture di coglioni. Parlo di rispettare i tempi dell'altro per quanto possibile e non parlo di anni in cui devi vivere sotto i ponti nell'attesa di me.
> Anch'io ho tradito mio marito, *e se dovesse chiedermi di allontanarmi da casa (noi abbiamo figli sarebbe un filino più compòicato) lo farei anche se la casa è metà per uno perchè saprei di essere io nel torto*.


approvo...
certo nel tuo caso non dovresti andar via tu....(perchè ci sono figli)...
ma ser la parte ferita chiede tempo per metabolizzare mi sembra il minimo...
perchè sarà lei a decidere il da fare...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno arcano, nessuna sentenza..però sei preciso sulla casa,meno preciso sul rispetto che dovevi a tua moglie...ma capisco che oggi siamo precisi quando ci conviene e meno precisi per i cazzi nostri....!cheater tu sei semplicemente il prodotto definito di questa società moderna.....io sono un inguaribile nostalgico....mi piacciono le Donne e non le femmine.....cosa dirti?Prefersico il mio mondo.....!!!:up:


generalizzando...mi sembra più un discorso da prete spogliato...mahhh vabè...

donne, femmine...queste distinzioni non le capisco...fossi donna mi offenderei...

sulla casa preciso, sulla moglie no.....mahhh...stendo un velo pietoso...

cioè...uno tradisce e diventa una merda che deve dimenticare il resto...

...e comunque il rispetto mia moglie ce l'ha e lo pretende...non starebbe qui, e tu lo dovresti sapere bene perchè si rimane...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma sai...ognuno conosce i suoi polli come si suol dire...
> 
> ...e la chiave sta nel grassetto scritto da te:
> 
> ...


nn ho parole..
la cosa è grave


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

proposta:

ma questo sito...invece di chiamarsi tradimento.net...non sarebbe più opportuno mutarlo in:
 bastarditraditorifiglidiputtanasietedellemerde.net???

:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nn ho parole..
> la cosa è grave


ma l'ho gia' scritto che piu' scrive e piu' s'inkarta?

me pare de si'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> proposta:
> 
> ma questo sito...invece di chiamarsi tradimento.net...non sarebbe più opportuno mutarlo in:
> bastarditraditorifiglidiputtanasietedellemerde.net???
> ...


tranne....

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma l'ho gia' scritto che piu' scrive e piu' s'inkarta?
> 
> me pare de si'...
> 
> ahahahahah


cosa intendi per incartarsi in questo caso???

dire cose in maniera sempre meno chiara, o dire cose false???

oppure cosa altro???


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nn ho parole..
> la cosa è grave


in effetti quelle frasi hanno lasciato perplessa anche me. Non so che dire, sono rimasta spiazzata. Questo per ricordarmi che viviamo in tanti modi diversi, non ce ne deve per forza essere uno solo giusto. L'importante è che all'interno della coppia si vedano le cose nello stesso modo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> proposta:
> 
> ma questo sito...invece di chiamarsi tradimento.net...non sarebbe più opportuno mutarlo in:
> bastarditraditorifiglidiputtanasietedellemerde.net???
> ...


Sempre da tradritrice non mi trovi d'accordo.
Nessuno ti ha dato della merda.
Io non l'ho mai pensato.
Ho solo trovato supponente il tuo atteggiamento per come l'hai raccontato. Magari nella realtà ci sono state sfumature e parole che non posso conoscere


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cosa intendi per incartarsi in questo caso???
> 
> dire cose in maniera sempre meno chiara, o dire cose false???
> 
> oppure cosa altro???


che tu dica le cose in modo chiaro ce po' sta' e' VIVERLE che frega...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma guarda  se dovessi esser tradito....credo che non rimarrei ....e credo che se avessi avuto la gran faccia da culo di presentarmi a casa e fare in discorso come il tuo...be la mia comapgna farebbe tiro a segno con le mie chiappe....ne sono sicuro....ma io a casa ho una donna....la differenza e sostanziale.. noi siamo all'antica...non puoi capire...!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Intanto*

Mi chiedo dov'è quello stronzo del conte invece....sempre pronto a rompere il cazzo...a scrivere che parto per la tangente....però sparisce quando sono i suoi  a provocare......a giusto gli amici del conte possono!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende Luna... è tutta roba di pesi e misure. Cosa hai da perdere e cosa vuoi davvero. Però dire cazzate è brutto. Pensa come si sente a leggere tanto disprezzo chi non riesce, come te, a prenderla con tanta sciallanza. Non siamo tutti così fortunati.


Ok si dire cazzate è brutto..
Dovevo specificare che per me sono cazzate..
Essendo sempre stata messa di fronte a decisioni , sia per lavoro , sia economiche , sia familiari , da prendere un pó velocemente se non volevo uscirne matta ...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo dov'è quello stronzo del conte invece....sempre pronto a rompere il cazzo...a scrivere che parto per la tangente....però sparisce quando sono i suoi a provocare......a giusto gli amici del conte possono!!!!


che succede Oscu'????raccontami..io stavolta sono innocente..quando si dice il caso..mi sn perso in msn con ''brava moglie''che non sentivo da mesi..ahahahh..promette bene..dai racconta invornito


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nel mio matrimonio non c'è alcuna convenienza, contrariamente a quanto qualcuno dichiara
> 
> personalmente ho imparato che i nobili sentimenti citati, amore, rispetto, fiducia, stima ecc., non sono ne universali ne perenni...diciamo che se li perdi definitivamente allora non ha senso stare insieme, ma capitano momenti dove uno per volta possano affievolirsi, quasi cancellarsi temporaneamente
> 
> ...


sulla prima parte del post mi trovi piu o meno daccordo...riguardo i sentimenti ecc ecc
sul discorso casa...beh la frase in neretto è molto contraddittoria..
scusami come posso prendermi del tempo riflettere su noi...capire se ti ho intorno????
una domanda..
fosse stato il contrario.?.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *mi conosce...ha provato a vedere se le sbavavo dietro chiedendo perdono, ma sapeva che non sono così
> 
> *non è questione di palle, ma di natura...sono orgoglioso ma sopratutto non so mentire...ometto semmai, ma mentire no e quindi dire "perdono, l'americana non era niente per me" sarebbe stata una cavolata anche facile da svelare
> 
> ...


ma come parli?oggi mi sembrate tutti fuori come delle lenzuola al vento:unhappy:
voleva vedere se le sbavavo dietro puoi dirlo di una ragazzina di quindici anni con cui fai finta di non farle la corte quando in realtà la fai...non di una moglie tradita


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhhh lo so...cadono le balle...
> 
> cadono di più quando hai precedenti in casa con mogli, tutte bravine e innamoratissime, che dopo anni fanno la guerra per accaparrarsi anche un assurdo e inconcepibile vaso cinese o di dove caxxo è
> 
> ...


Guarda, io e mio marito ci siamo fatti tanto male, ma nessuno dei due riesce a pensare che l'altro possa agire scorrettamente. Il bene che ci vogliamo e la stima che proviamo l'uno per l'altra, la condivisione di una vita insieme, dei figli...sono tutte cose che contano qualcosa. Io, nonostante tutto, so chi ho sposato. Non riesco a concepire di condividere la vita con una persona e temere di essere pugnalati alle spalle, davvero. Comunque ripeto, probabilmente hai un senso pratico che a me manca.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Lothar*

Tutto nella norma.....o quasi....anche tu amico del conte?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo dov'è quello stronzo del conte invece....sempre pronto a rompere il cazzo...a scrivere che parto per la tangente....però sparisce quando sono i suoi  a provocare......a giusto gli amici del conte possono!!!!




Ma starà suonando sciallamente il pianoforte no!
Mi sembra quasi di sentirlo...
:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva sei antica........e cazzo!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma starà suonando sciallamente il pianoforte no!
> Mi sembra quasi di sentirlo...
> :singleeye::singleeye:


anche a mzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzz


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno arcano, nessuna sentenza..però sei preciso sulla casa,meno preciso sul rispetto che dovevi a tua moglie...*ma capisco che oggi siamo precisi quando ci conviene e meno precisi per i cazzi nostri*....!cheater tu sei semplicemente il prodotto definito di questa società moderna.....io sono un inguaribile nostalgico....mi piacciono le Donne e non le femmine.....cosa dirti?Prefersico il mio mondo.....!!!:up:


giusto.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Sta suonando un bel ciufolo a pelle....altrochè!!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda  se dovessi esser tradito....credo che non rimarrei ....e credo che se avessi avuto la gran faccia da culo di presentarmi a casa e fare in discorso come il tuo...be la mia comapgna farebbe tiro a segno con le mie chiappe....ne sono sicuro....ma io a casa ho una donna....la differenza e sostanziale.. noi siamo all'antica...non puoi capire...!!:up:


eh va bene gioia mia, tu sei migliore e hai anche una donna migliore...

...sai, io a differenza tua non mi prendo la briga di sparare giudizi su cose e persone che non conosco...non mi abbasso a certi livelli...alzo i toni se portato, qualche uscita un po' "oltre" ma risponderti che la tua coppia è in realtà inferiore alla mia non fa parte di me...non lo so, ma nemmeno tu sai nulla...eppure sei convinto...!!!

...sai ancora, il sorriso che vedo in lei (mia moglie) e che comincio a tratti a rivedere in me, mi fa pensare che qualunque "miracolo della natura" siate tu e la tua DONNA, me lo sbatto francamente tra i cabbasisi e mi tengo stretto la mia misera situazione...

...noi siamo un po' estremi, amiamo gli eccessi...preferiamo le sofferenze forti che portano a godersi meglio le gioie...il 6 è un numero che odiamo, preferiamo i 2 e i 10...

siamo moderni, e i nostalgici e all'antica ci stanno antipatici...ma li rispettiamo, a patto che il rispetto sia reciproco

la tua compagna farebbe il tiro a segno con le tue chiappe??? beh stai attento allora...
la mia, per quello che conosco, mi farebbe un sorriso, una carezza, e direbbe "ciao, addio, è andata male"

...non l'ha fatto, e un motivo, anzi più di uno, c'è...ma è superfluo che te lo dica...sai già tutto tu :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Annuccia*

giusto???sei antica annuccia....noi siamo il passato....guardali, ammirali....cheater,lothar,ed il conte il nuovo che avanza............!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sulla prima parte del post mi trovi piu o meno daccordo...riguardo i sentimenti ecc ecc
> sul discorso casa...beh la frase in neretto è molto contraddittoria..
> scusami come posso prendermi del tempo riflettere su noi...capire se ti ho intorno????
> una domanda..
> fosse stato il contrario.?.


forse non aveva necessità di capire granchè??? forse io e lei lo sappiamo e magari tu, ovviamente, non lo sai???
puoi escluderlo???

lei mi ha chiesto di andare via di casa...e quando ho accettato era più sorpresa di me...che dici???

non vedere solo il lato cinico della vicenda...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto nella norma.....o quasi....anche tu amico del conte?


grande amico..lui e'il number one ....


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi conosce...ha provato a vedere se le sbavavo dietro chiedendo perdono, ma sapeva che non sono così
> 
> non è questione di palle, ma di natura...*sono orgoglioso *ma sopratutto non so mentire...ometto semmai, ma mentire no e quindi dire "perdono, l'americana non era niente per me" sarebbe stata una cavolata anche facile da svelare
> 
> ...


orgoglio???
tradisci una donna, la tua donna, e sei troppo orgoglioso per chiederle perdono..
sai nessuna di noi vuole vedere l'uomo ne sbavare ne strisciare..sai non è importatnte la confezione...ma cosa c'è dentro...

l'ultima parte non l'ho capita...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come parli?oggi mi sembrate tutti fuori come delle lenzuola al vento:unhappy:
> *voleva vedere se le sbavavo dietro puoi dirlo di una ragazzina di quindici anni* con cui fai finta di non farle la corte quando in realtà la fai...non di una moglie tradita


a te rispondo sempre alla stessa maniera:
c'è una legge per questo?
un attestato, un corso, un patentino???

signori miei...rispetto i vostri valori e i vostri nobili modi di essere...ma ficcatevi in testa una cosa:
NON SIAMO TUTTI UGUALI

sbavare dietro mia moglie...è una cosa che adoro fare quando lei fa in modo che avvenga...

...se ancora dopo anni e dopo tutti i casini stiamo ancora insieme, è anche per queste piccole cose che evidentemente tu non riesci a concepire...magari giustamente, ma è il tuo mondo...

...e il tuo mondo, non ha una certificazione...così come nemmeno il mio ce l'ha...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh qua na' mezza milionata de persone ha letto come doveva essere letto il suo aver considerato un errore essersene andato d'impulso da casa....e solo dopo aver realizzato che era casa sua s'e' imposto col...minchia ma questa e' casa mia se nun sopporti la mia presenza te ne vai tu cocca bella ed ex-adorata.....
> 
> ma sempre cause perse te piji?
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ma uffa...
Si è preso una pausa di riflessione eh?
Mica tutti sono lì con la moglie che li tende con la schioppa su cosa fanno dove vanno ecc..ecc.e.cc
Guarda me...
Io posso andare via per giorni e manco mi chiede in do sto...
Mi dice ah che bello così mi riposo anch'io no?
Ovvio tu credi di essere un sant'uomo agli occhi di tua moglie...
Ma intanto invece di parlare con lei...
Ti sfoghi con noi
ahahahahahaahahahhah


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Migliore? peggiore?siamo a scuola?Siamo diversi...nessuno vuole convincerti...nessuno è disposto a farsi convincere.....!!Siete contenti voi due..va bene così...se tua moglie e contenta....perfetto così.....!Ma lasciaci ai nostri sogni...sai la realtà è talmente una merda che sognare fa bene....!!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> giusto???sei antica annuccia....noi siamo il passato....guardali, ammirali....cheater,lothar,ed il conte il nuovo che avanza............!!:up:



allora Oscuro ho appena saputo che con operazione tostissima hanno tolto l'innominabile ad un grande amico mio coetaneo...forse si salva...la vita e'cosi'..io prendo tutto quel che posso ora...Cheat Conte Tebe hanno diverse motivazioni,ma il succo e'quello..e te ne dico un'altra..il riallacciare i rapporti con una che so gia'dove mi porta..mi ha cambiato giornata ..da terribile,per lavoro,a ottima..e anche la riunione tosta che avro'tra un'ora..la vedo piu'rosa.
Ho acquistato energia...prendero'per la gola il fornitore..e cedera'...:smile:come vedi il tradimento fa bene agli affari.....mandero'bottiglia di Krug all'                                    :corna:.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> forse non aveva necessità di capire granchè??? forse io e lei lo sappiamo e magari tu, ovviamente, non lo sai???
> puoi escluderlo???
> 
> lei mi ha chiesto di andare via di casa...e quando ho accettato era più sorpresa di me...che dici???
> ...



guarda che io non vedo il lato cinico....
il ricvominciare ritentare lo capisco...è il modo in cui tu hai affrontato la cosa...
ma ognuno la vive a modo suo...
se va bene a lei..se va bene a voi auguri...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedo dov'è quello stronzo del conte invece....sempre pronto a rompere il cazzo...a scrivere che parto per la tangente....però sparisce quando sono i suoi  a provocare......a giusto gli amici del conte possono!!!!


Stavo suonando sta roba qua...capisci?
[video=youtube;VqSwDlplDnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqSwDlplDnw[/video]
Dato che mia moglie è sul divano con il mal di testa del giorno...
Ne aprofitto no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> orgoglio???
> tradisci una donna, la tua donna, e sei troppo orgoglioso per chiederle perdono..
> sai nessuna di noi vuole vedere l'uomo ne sbavare ne strisciare..sai non è importatnte la confezione...ma cosa c'è dentro...
> 
> l'ultima parte non l'ho capita...


non ho chiesto perdono perchè non potevo, non volevo rinnegare i sentimenti provati per un'altra

ciò che c'è dentro, è che ho rinunciato ad un'altra per lei...per noi, per il futuro che fino ad un anno fa vedevamo roseo e che adesso vogliamo rispristinare...

io sto lottando per togliermi dalla testa ogni altra caxxata...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> forse non aveva necessità di capire granchè??? forse io e lei lo sappiamo e magari tu, ovviamente, non lo sai???
> puoi escluderlo???
> 
> lei mi ha chiesto di andare via di casa...e quando ho accettato era più sorpresa di me...che dici???
> ...


ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda...fosse stato il contrario????


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a te rispondo sempre alla stessa maniera:
> c'è una legge per questo?
> *un attestato, un corso, un patentino???
> 
> ...


sì, non lo sapevi?
io mi sono diplomata a pieni voti al corso di etica - dialettica ed eziologia (che non è la storia di ezio)del comportamento amoroso e in particolare matrimoniale ma anche della coppia ingenere.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *non ho chiesto perdono perchè non potevo, non volevo rinnegare i sentimenti provati per un'altra
> *
> ciò che c'è dentro, è che ho rinunciato ad un'altra per lei...per noi, per il futuro che fino ad un anno fa vedevamo roseo e che adesso vogliamo rispristinare...
> 
> io sto lottando per togliermi dalla testa ogni altra caxxata...



ci rinuncio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non lo sapevi?
> io mi sono diplomata a pieni voti al corso di etica - dialettica ed eziologia (che non è la storia di ezio)del comportamento amoroso e in particolare matrimoniale ma anche della coppia ingenere.



quando sarà la prossima conferenza?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Migliore? peggiore?siamo a scuola?Siamo diversi...nessuno vuole convincerti...nessuno è disposto a farsi convincere.....!!Siete contenti voi due..va bene così...se tua moglie e contenta....perfetto così.....!Ma lasciaci ai nostri sogni...*sai la realtà è talmente una merda che sognare fa bene*....!!


...finalmente ho avuto la conferma del tuo modo di essere :up: 

per me è un po' diverso...la realtà è sempre brillante e piena di meravigliose opportunità, e gli aspetti negativi non fanno altro che farmi ripartire sempre più pronto ad aggredire la vita...

...la realtà è ciò che noi vogliamo, i sogni invece bisogna tenerli un po' a bada...


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quando sarà la prossima conferenza?


spiace ma è un corso chiusissimo e non si accettano elementi che non abbiano le tasche piene di verità accertate e almeno un minimo di moralismo di base .gradita qualche bella sentenza sputacchiata


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda...fosse stato il contrario????


non è mia abitudine immaginare con i SE e i MA

non lo so...ho sempre pensato che lei mi avrebbe potuto tradire, e invece l'ho fatto io (o chissà, magari l'ha fatto anche lei ed è stata solo più scaltra a non farsi scoprire)

dipende...dipende sempre da ciò che si vuole...che vorrebbe lei, che vorrei io...dovrei ritrovarmici per sapere...

ho sempre pensato che mi abbia tradito con il suo ex poco prima di sposarci...lei ha sempre smentito ma ancora oggi penso possa essere accaduto...un pensiero che un po' faceva male, ma che superavo pensando "si, ma ha scelto me"


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non lo sapevi?
> io mi sono diplomata a pieni voti al corso di etica - dialettica ed eziologia (che non è la storia di ezio)del comportamento amoroso e in particolare matrimoniale ma anche della coppia ingenere.


allora vedi di farmi iscrivere al prossimo corso...magari inziamo a parlare la stessa lingua :up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma è un corso chiusissimo e non si accettano elementi che non abbiano le tasche piene di verità accertate e almeno un minimo di moralismo di base .gradita qualche bella sentenza sputacchiata


della serie "noi semo noi e voi nun siete un caxxo" (classe 1954)

ahahahah, no non fa per me :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*cheater*

Parlavo della realtà..non della mia realtà...io vivo furi dalla realtà..quindi il tuo postulato si commenta da solo....!I sogni?mi piacerebbe una società diversa...fatta da persone diverse......pazienza!!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Annuccia*

Sei vecchia...aridaje!!!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlavo della realtà..non della mia realtà...io vivo furi dalla realtà..quindi il tuo postulato si commenta da solo....!I sogni?*mi piacerebbe una società diversa...fatta da persone diverse*......pazienza!!!!


anche a me............


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> della serie "noi semo noi e voi nun siete un caxxo" (classe 1954)
> 
> ahahahah, no non fa per me :carneval:


spiace , già iscritto.anzi....avanzo la quota di 350 euro...visto la gravità del tuo caso hanno fatto pure lo sconto


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace , già iscritto.anzi....avanzo la quota di 350 euro...visto la gravità del tuo caso hanno fatto pure lo sconto


ok, partecipo :up:

però, sempre vista la gravità, almeno la pausa pranzo è compresa nel prezzo spero


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ok, partecipo :up:
> 
> però, sempre vista la gravità, almeno la pausa pranzo è compresa nel prezzo spero


no


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


no allora non se ne fa niente

preferisco l'ennesimo corso di public speaking...

...almeno li ci sono ottimi pranzi :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


almeno il coffee-break, cucciolo...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Adesso*

Permettetemi una riflessione:se mi fossi minimamente permesso di fare le offese più o meno velate che ha fatto cheater.....mi avreste nuovamente condannato....oggi è andato tutto liscio....e non avevo dubbi......!!Domani è un altro giorno.....!!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permettetemi una riflessione:se mi fossi minimamente permesso di fare le offese più o meno velate che ha fatto cheater.....mi avreste nuovamente condannato....oggi è andato tutto liscio....e non avevo dubbi......!!Domani è un altro giorno.....!!


io ho fatto offese???

ti prego dimmi che stai scherzando...TI PREGO!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Dimmi*

Ah giusto ho letto male....e dimmi cosa intendevi cscrivendo che io saprei cosa significa" rimanere"?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;eiMKw79E4Ag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiMKw79E4Ag[/video]

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah giusto ho letto male....e dimmi cosa intendevi cscrivendo che io saprei cosa significa" rimanere"?


che tu, se non sbaglio, hai vissuto una esperienza simile...o almeno così ho capito...

potresti mettere in dubbio la presenza di un pizzico di sarcasmo (che comunque in quel caso non c'era) ma parlare di offesa...beh, siamo sul paranoico...

ma ora mi dirai che parlando di "paranoico" magari ho ulteriormente offeso...

davvero...non so più cosa fare...sto resistendo a diverse tentazioni (non certo di offese gratuite) su eventuali chiarimenti più concreti...ma qui mi pare di non poter più parlare...

hai ironizzato e in parte diffamato anche oggi su ogni mio scritto, e non ho battuto ciglio...ho risposto in maniera palesemente onesta ed educata...poi se ciò che dico è di tuo(vostro) gradimento è un altro paio di maniche...

...basta...abbiamo avuto il nostro "giorno da leoni"...vuoi continuare??? in pubblico??? da parte mia no, non su quest'altro 3d non creato ne da te ne da me!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Bene*

Non io non so cosa significa rimanere....come pensavo tu di me non sai un cazzo....!poi sei gentilmente mi rappresenti dove ti avrei offeso io te ne sarei grato.....dove?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non io non so cosa significa rimanere....come pensavo tu di me non sai un cazzo....!poi sei gentilmente mi rappresenti dove ti avrei offeso io te ne sarei grato.....dove?


il punto è che io SO di non sapere un caxxo di te...sei tu convinto di sapere di me...

comunque io non ho scritto da nessuna parte che TU mi avresti offeso qui, oggi...sei TU che hai scritto che io avrei offeso e non ce n'è evidenza...

se poi ti riferisci al passato...da pag 49 del famoso 3d...da li hai iniziato tutto...e io stupidamente ti ho dato corda

ma ripeto:
EVITA DI FARE ULTERIORI QUESTIONI QUI
PUOI USARE IL PRIVATO O APRIRE UN 3D SPECIFICO, COSI' CHIUNQUE COMMENTA SA CHE DOVRA' SOPPORTARSI LE NOSTRE SCENEGGIATE


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Hai scritto che ho ironizzato ed in parte diffamato ogni tuo scritto oggi......rileggiti quello che scrivi.....io non capisco dove...ma va bene....tu infondo non c'entri nulla o quasi....son quelle teste di cazzo che fanno finta di non vedere o vedono quello che gli conviene....nient'altro da dire!oggi ho scritto quello che penso...al di là di cheater....!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Oscuro, hai ragione...Cheater è una testa di cazzo :mexican:


ma adesso prendiamo un bell'aperitivo tutti insieme, viene anche Spider....

arty:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scritto che ho ironizzato ed in parte diffamato ogni tuo scritto oggi......rileggiti quello che scrivi.....io non capisco dove...ma va bene....tu infondo non c'entri nulla o quasi....son quelle teste di cazzo che fanno finta di non vedere o vedono quello che gli conviene....nient'altro da dire!oggi ho scritto quello che penso...al di là di cheater....!!


secondo me fai un po' di confusione con le parole...

ho riletto bene...e come hai ben scritto tu io ho parlato di "ironia e in parte diffamazione"...vogliamo parlarne? ok, se vuoi...
...ma che c'azzeccano questi termini con le offese??? non solo dici che io ti ho offeso  ma ribatti pure dicendo che IO dico che tu offendi me...ma stiamo scherzando???

poi, se ti rimane tempo, spiega a tutti (me compreso) cosa dovrebbero vedere le TESTE DI CAZZO che citi...

...forse sostieni che sto cercando anche oggi di rimorchiare qualcuno??? non so...claudio magari???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> secondo me fai un po' di confusione con le parole...
> 
> ho riletto bene...e come hai ben scritto tu io ho parlato di "ironia e in parte diffamazione"...vogliamo parlarne? ok, se vuoi...
> ...ma che c'azzeccano questi termini con le offese??? non solo dici che io ti ho offeso  ma ribatti pure dicendo che IO dico che tu offendi me...ma stiamo scherzando???
> ...



anche tu, benedetto ragazzo..... che ne dici di una bella Falanghina? 

o bevi solo made in Sicilia?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oscuro, hai ragione...Cheater è una testa di cazzo :mexican:
> 
> 
> ma adesso prendiamo un bell'aperitivo tutti insieme, viene anche Spider....
> ...


occhio...che secondo me...

...nella testa di qualcuno sei già nella mia lista :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche tu, benedetto ragazzo..... che ne dici di una bella Falanghina?
> 
> o bevi solo made in Sicilia?


bevo tutto...

ma sta falanghina...mai sentita


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oscuro, hai ragione...Cheater è una testa di cazzo :mexican:
> 
> 
> ma adesso prendiamo un bell'aperitivo tutti insieme, viene anche Spider....
> ...


..tosto, tostissimo entrare a "festa" già iniziata... e pure molto "calda"...direi.
che ne dite di una cena insieme... porto il vino?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Tu fai confusione un pò su tutto.....!Dov'è la mia ironia e dov'è la diffamazione?Cazzo come ti rigiri tu le cose..neanche berlusconi.......!!Non è difficile....domanda semplice!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Mhhh*

Si una bella cena...io ci sto porto pure quella gran troia di mia moglie....!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu fai confusione un pò su tutto.....!*Dov'è la mia ironia e dov'è la diffamazione?*Cazzo come ti rigiri tu le cose..neanche berlusconi.......!!Non è difficile....domanda semplice!!!


dove sono le mie offese???


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..tosto, tostissimo entrare a "festa" già iniziata... e pure molto "calda"...direi.
> che ne dite di una cena insieme... porto il vino?



posso venire pure io? :mrgreen:

io porto il dolce!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si una bella cena...io ci sto porto pure quella gran troia di mia moglie....!


e io porto papà, poco prima dell'operazione???


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si una bella cena...io ci sto porto pure quella gran troia di mia moglie....!


..la mia no, non posso portarla è impegnata...tanto...
... comunque vada, c'è la tua....sempre disponibile , vero?
(Chiara è a parte...troppo intellettuale...oppure no?)


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e io porto papà, poco prima dell'operazione???


...no il papà no!... la festa potrebbe diventare,,, troppo "bollente"....


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*No*

La miadonna  adora cheater è ansiosa di incontrarlo..e mi sa che gira e rigira.......!cmq cheater rileggiti il tuo post numero 497...e dimmi se non sono offese...io intanto aspetto di sapere per la mia presunta diffamazione....!!


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> posso venire pure io? :mrgreen:
> 
> io porto il dolce!


...tiramisù???


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Spieder*

Riconosciamo un merito a cheater...come si rigira le cose lui...neanche il conte....un mezzo fenomeno....!!!!:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> posso venire pure io? :mrgreen:
> 
> io porto il dolce!



ovvio che non puoi mancare :up:


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...tiramisù???


quello che preferite!  sono bravissima coi dolci!



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ovvio che non puoi mancare :up:


grazie cara! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..la mia no, non posso portarla è impegnata...tanto...
> ... comunque vada, c'è la tua....sempre disponibile , vero?
> (Chiara è a parte...*troppo intellettuale*...oppure no?)


mmmmm....al liceo facevo sempre tappezzeria


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> generalizzando...mi sembra più un discorso da prete spogliato...mahhh vabè...
> 
> donne, femmine...queste distinzioni non le capisco...fossi donna mi offenderei...
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> La miadonna  adora cheater è ansiosa di incontrarlo..e mi sa che gira e rigira.......!cmq cheater rileggiti *il tuo post numero 497...e dimmi se non sono offese*...io intanto aspetto di sapere per la mia presunta diffamazione....!!


bohhh...vedi che ti dicono in giro...io sono sempre più basito...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*chiara*

Vabbè...dai...adesso puoi rifarti.....chi chiama il sor daniele?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...dai...adesso puoi rifarti.....chi chiama il sor daniele?


ci deve raccontare del giro in Ferrari 

però a lui piace di più la birra


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mmmmm....al liceo facevo sempre tappezzeria


...beh, la tappezzeria, si arrotola e si srotola.. dipende dal momento...
a me è sempre piaciuto accarezzarla la tappezzeria... specialmente quella soffice e vellutata....


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riconosciamo un merito a cheater...come si rigira le cose lui...neanche il conte....un mezzo fenomeno....!!!!:up:


...*SPIEDER*????... cazzo ..Conte... che combini....


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Io dovrei sapere bene perchè si rimane....tua moglie è rimasta....quindi la solita offesa sulla mia compagna......difficile no?vabbè hai ragione tu...ho capito, era una frase così....peccato che se scrivevo io il CONTE MI AVREBBE FATTO I COIONI A PEZZI.....OSCURO QUI, OSCURO Lì.....!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...beh, la tappezzeria, *si arrotola e si srotola*.. dipende dal momento...
> a me è sempre piaciuto accarezzarla la tappezzeria... specialmente quella soffice e vellutata....



interessante.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dovrei sapere bene perchè si rimane....tua moglie è rimasta....quindi la solita offesa sulla mia compagna......difficile no?vabbè hai ragione tu...ho capito, era una frase così....peccato che se scrivevo io il *CONTE MI AVREBBE FATTO I COIONI A PEZZI*.....OSCURO QUI, OSCURO Lì.....!!!!



hai perfettamente ragione, ma forse perchè lui ti vede come un uomo che ha ormai raggiunto la saggezza dopo un lungo percorso 
mentre cheater è ancora il monello scapestrato che ci arriverà prima o poi....


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Chiara*

.Chiara oscuro oscura e il sig.conte vuole la scena tutta per lui.............!!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dovrei sapere bene perchè si rimane....tua moglie è rimasta....quindi la solita offesa sulla mia compagna......difficile no?vabbè hai ragione tu...ho capito, era una frase così....peccato che se scrivevo io il CONTE MI AVREBBE FATTO I COIONI A PEZZI.....OSCURO QUI, OSCURO Lì.....!!!!


ah quindi siamo nel campo delle interpretazioni...ahhhhh eh certo...

comunque ho specificato che potevi sospettare (legittimamente) un certo sarcasmo...ma fio mio, le offese, sai bene, sono altre...un po' di sarcasmo fa solo colore, anche qui sai bene, come quando dici "siete sicuri sia culo che la moglie di cheater non l'abbia lasciato?" 
è sarcasmo...non ho chiaro a cosa ti riferisci (prima pensavi che lei fosse ricca e io stessi con lei per questo, forse adesso pensi il contrario) ma comunque ho colto il sarcasmo...non parlo di offese perchè offese non sono...

ma ti devo deludere...non ero sarcastico...figurati se non mi passerei il piacere di ammetterlo...
...ero anzi molto concentrato sull'argomeno...e visto che pensavo (a quanto pare erroneamente) che tu avessi vissuto un tradimento avevo incentrato il punto sul fatto che tu avresti dovuto sapere le sensazioni che si provano quando si va avanti...

...nevermind


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> interessante.....


...sai come si fa?
... devi prima stenderla, la tappezzeria... poi avvicinarti  con la mano.. e sfiorarla delicatamente...
prima un tocco leggero, poi sempre più deciso..sentirne la trama, la stoffa, il tessuto di cui è fatta....
se vuoi puoi anche sentirne l'odore... immaginare paesi lontani... e viaggi..
fatto questo.. poi abbandonarti ..alle semplici e intense sensazioni che ti provoca...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sai come si fa?
> ... devi prima stenderla, la tappezzeria... poi avvicinarti  con la mano.. e sfiorarla delicatamente...
> prima un tocco leggero, poi sempre più deciso..sentirne la trama, la stoffa, il tessuto di cui è fatta....
> se vuoi puoi anche sentirne l'odore... immaginare paesi lontani... e viaggi..
> fatto questo.. poi abbandonarti ..alle semplici e intense sensazioni che ti provoca...


mi è venuto duro...è grave??? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Ah*

Adesso esci con il sarcasmo..... che visto i recenti precedenti sarebbe quanto meno azzardato.....!!!vabbè se oscuro avesse usato il sarcasmo...IL CONTE GLI AVREBBE FRATTURATO LE GONADI.....adesso ho reso chiaro il tutto!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi è venuto duro...è grave??? :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi è venuto duro...è grave??? :mrgreen:


lo avevo detto.. che la festa era "bollente"...

ma quando cazzo la finite tu e oscuro?????

..la festa è finita....


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> lo avevo detto.. che la festa era "bollente"...
> 
> ma quando cazzo la finite tu e oscuro?????
> 
> ..la festa è finita....


Bollente?
Cioè del tipo che dopo esserci inculati a parole io e oscuro rischiamo di incularci veramente???

No no...il culo è mio e me lo gestisco io


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2012)

*Spider*

A cena ci stringeremo la mano vedrai......!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> posso venire pure io? :mrgreen:
> 
> io porto il dolce!


a me andrebbe bene questa, grazie...slurppp...

http://www.academiabarilla.it/ricette/dolci-frutta-2/millefoglie.aspx

ocio che se nun me la fai, so' costretto a mena' mi' moglie...

dice che sta' a dieta...mavafankul'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Bollente?
> Cioè del tipo che dopo esserci inculati a parole io e oscuro rischiamo di incularci veramente???
> 
> No no...il culo è mio e me lo gestisco io


...ti immagino.. e non ti ci vedo cosi male...

in fondo potrebbe piacervi... sempre di ammmmmmmore si tratta


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...beh, la tappezzeria, si arrotola e si srotola.. dipende dal momento...
> a me è sempre piaciuto accarezzarla la tappezzeria... specialmente quella soffice e vellutata....


io alle feste, sulla tappezzeria me scaccolavo...

chiara fatte na doccia prima d'anna' alla festicciuola...

ahahahahah


----------



## Spider (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me andrebbe bene questa, grazie...slurppp...
> 
> http://www.academiabarilla.it/ricette/dolci-frutta-2/millefoglie.aspx
> 
> ...


...cazzo stermy... è la mia preferita...

...provata la variante all'arancia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io alle feste, sulla tappezzeria me scaccolavo...
> 
> chiara fatte na doccia prima d'anna' alla festicciuola...
> 
> ahahahahah



  miiiii  













.....ma sarai pessimo:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzo stermy... è la mia preferita...
> 
> ...provata la variante all'arancia?


no...

Simyyyyyy, cambiooooooo...

grazie spi'...

pero' se nun me piace m'inkazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> miiiii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quante storie, eccheccazz...

ahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ti immagino.. e non ti ci vedo cosi male...
> 
> in fondo potrebbe piacervi... sempre di ammmmmmmore si tratta


Dubito...e non ho preconcetti su oscuro in questo caso...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riconosciamo un merito a cheater...come si rigira le cose lui...neanche il conte....un mezzo fenomeno....!!!!:up:


Ma cosa dici su Oscuro...
Noi non rigiriamo le cose
Tentiamo di spiegarle meglio perchè notiamo
Con nostro sommo disdoro
Che
Non veniamo compresi

COmunque onore a voi miei cari...
L'audience ne guadagna

E i nostri lettori ci premiano
8mila e passa visite...

QUindi per ogni bel forum
Il vespaio ci vuole

Io vi dedico la copertina....
Guardate che roba e dite se non sono figo!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> .Chiara oscuro oscura e il sig.conte vuole la scena tutta per lui.............!!:rotfl:


Ma nooooooooooo
Io il mondo lo vedo così aspetta...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ah quindi siamo nel campo delle interpretazioni...ahhhhh eh certo...
> 
> comunque ho specificato che potevi sospettare (legittimamente) un certo sarcasmo...ma fio mio, le offese, sai bene, sono altre...un po' di sarcasmo fa solo colore, anche qui sai bene, come quando dici "siete sicuri sia culo che la moglie di cheater non l'abbia lasciato?"
> è sarcasmo...non ho chiaro a cosa ti riferisci (prima pensavi che lei fosse ricca e io stessi con lei per questo, forse adesso pensi il contrario) ma comunque ho colto il sarcasmo...non parlo di offese perchè offese non sono...
> ...


Mio caro Cheater io ho sempre visto una cosa qui dentro.
C'è un dazio da pagare per i traditori.
Non lo so molti traditi vedono una rabbia fottuta verso il traditore che la scampa bella come è successo a te.
In qualche misura vorrebbero leggere tu uomo distrutto dal tradimento, tu uomo fanculizzato da tua moglie ecc..ecc..ecc...
Invece cosa capita?
Che per fortuna molte volte un matrimonio o una storia tra due persone va oltre anche alla prova durissima del tradimento.

Anche oggi leggevo sul giornale che la nostra ulss si sta impegnando per le coppie in difficoltà.

Pare che ci sia ora una nuova cultura.
La separazione ha costi sociali troppo grossi.

Ed è pur sempre una mera sconfitta, per un marito e una moglie.

Facile dire se tu mi tradisci ti lascio.
Poi quando ci si trova in mezzo ci si pensa un attimino.

Perchè faccio un esempio.
Anch'io l'altro giorno guardavo, come ultimo, mia moglie che lavava dei vetri.
Poi mi sono accorto che lo facevo perchè indossava un vestitino molto peccaminoso.

Vero che la casa è mia
Vero che l'ho pagata con il mio denaro.

Ma è anche verissimo che lei se l'è sempre curata come suo habitat.

Sappi comunque Cheater che l'aria tante volte è questa...come dire...tua moglie è stata cogliona a perdonarti.
Invece sappiamo che anche lei avrà fatto benissimo i suoi conti.

E so che sto parlando ad un uomo che non avrebbe nessun problema a trasferirsi sotto un altro tetto.
So che sto parlando ad un uomo abituato a prendere ogni giorno decisioni importanti in prima persona.

So che un uomo come te, ha dei tempi.
Poi decide.

E non passa la vita a rimestare la minestra scotta.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro Cheater io ho sempre visto una cosa qui dentro.
> C'è un dazio da pagare per i traditori.
> Non lo so molti traditi vedono una rabbia fottuta verso il traditore che la scampa bella come è successo a te.
> In qualche misura vorrebbero leggere tu uomo distrutto dal tradimento, tu uomo fanculizzato da tua moglie ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Vorrei risponderti, trovando parole adatte...non so, non ci riesco...

...riesco solo a dirti grazie, mi hai colpito!!!

Concordo su tutto, proprio tutto...

...e guardando il sorriso malizioso di mia moglie stasera pensavo:
Sono troppo fortunato, ma ci avevo visto bene...

...e quanto ho lottato per averla...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, io e mio marito ci siamo fatti tanto male, ma nessuno dei due riesce a pensare che l'altro possa agire scorrettamente. Il bene che ci vogliamo e la stima che proviamo l'uno per l'altra, la condivisione di una vita insieme, dei figli...sono tutte cose che contano qualcosa. Io, nonostante tutto, so chi ho sposato. Non riesco a concepire di condividere la vita con una persona e temere di essere pugnalati alle spalle, davvero. Comunque ripeto, probabilmente hai un senso pratico che a me manca.


Quoto


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me andrebbe bene questa, grazie...slurppp...
> 
> http://www.academiabarilla.it/ricette/dolci-frutta-2/millefoglie.aspx
> 
> ...



stermy io la faccio molto meglio di quella! però se vuoi cambiare dimmi quale vuoi!
guarda ti metto una foto di una torta che ho fatto io! 



oppure questa!


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro Cheater io ho sempre visto una cosa qui dentro.
> C'è un dazio da pagare per i traditori.
> Non lo so molti traditi vedono una rabbia fottuta verso il traditore che la scampa bella come è successo a te.
> In qualche misura vorrebbero leggere tu uomo distrutto dal tradimento, tu uomo fanculizzato da tua moglie ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


Ciao Conte 

Un bellissimo post! :up:

Non mi sono intromessa nella discussione, perché capisco Cheater … e comprendo pure cosa abbia urtato … 

Anch’io sono andata oltre al sentimento … 
Trovo che sia da “ipocriti” (non trovo un termine adatto) a non prendere tutta la situazione in considerazione … 
beni, casa, progetti, sogni …

Non credo che lui l’abbia passata liscia … ha avuto i suoi scontri con lei … 
e lei, conoscendolo, ha saputo cogliere il frutto delle sue parole … e avrà fatto anche lei i suoi calcoli … 

Penso, che siano in pochi qui dentro a sostenere che un tradimento non vada perdonato. 

Un conto è volerlo giustificare … e per me, non ci sono giustificazioni … in quei momenti uno non ha pensato a niente, solo al piacere proprio, sperando che nessuno si faccia male. Devo ammettere, che succede che rimanga disgustata a leggere certe giustificazioni … da tradita, mi sento presa in giro … 

Un altro conto è perdonare. Questo è tutta un’altra storia … e ciò dipende da tanti fattori, che ora non sto ad elencare. Ma ciò lo devono volere entrambi … senza riserva … senza ipocrisia … senza bugie. 

Vedi, io ho perdonato … e capito … perché sono stata tradita. Nonostante ciò, ho deciso di separarmi. 
Uno può chiedersi il perché? E non capire …

Semplice … ho riconosciuto, che in questa storia, io mi ritroverò sempre sola a dover affrontare le cose.  Dopo il tradimento lui è caduto in crisi … depressione e burn-out … gli sono stata vicina, ho ascoltato, l’ho coccolato, mi sono presa cura di lui … in ogni momento ero vicina a lui. Io sono passata in secondo piano … da sola, ogni mese a dare gli esami, aspettare e sperare di non essere ricaduta … una terapia dopo l’altra … sola con tutte le paure di non farcela … sono passati così quasi tre anni … interiormente sono logorata … vuota … triste … e devo fare i conti con la vita … 

Ora lui mi dice, di essere pronto ad affrontare tutto e di assumersi le responsabilità … ora lui sta bene, ne è uscito da tutto, più forte che mai … 

Be … ora lui mi deve lasciare un po’ in pace … ho come un’overdosi di lui … devo scoprire i miei spazzi … 

E può sembrare arrogante … ma ora tocca a lui … se vuole uno spiraglio … deve AFFRONTARE DA SOLO LA DOMANDA E TROVARE LA RISPOSTA, COME STARMI VICINA E SOSTENERMI … e non me ne frega, se per lui certe cose sono insopportabili … tipo, la mia malattia … io ci convivo tutti i giorni … questa è la realtà … 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quindi hai costruito il tuo rapporto su un'illusione??? hai cercato l'idillio dove non c'era?
> (non sono critiche sia chiaro)


Come cavolo siete arrivati a 50 pagine e passa.

No simy, non si tratta di creare la propria vita su illusioni. Io la mia vita l'avevo creato su quello che sono ed in cui credo tutt'ora, ma ci sono situazioni ed ognuno di noi ha le proprie che ti portano a vivere in maniera diversa da come vorresti, alcune volte si può chiamare codardia, alcune volte forza di andare avanti perchè non hai quel coraggio.... alcune volte per paura di ferire troppo, e nel mio caso non solo paura di fare troppo male, ma la certezza di rovinarle per sempre la vita a lei ed ai miei figli. Se poi il futuro con le sue coincidenze vorrà questo io sono pronto ad affrontarlo.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come cavolo siete arrivati a 50 pagine e passa.
> 
> No simy, non si tratta di creare la propria vita su illusioni. Io la mia vita l'avevo creato su quello che sono ed in cui credo tutt'ora, ma ci sono situazioni ed ognuno di noi ha le proprie che ti portano a vivere in maniera diversa da come vorresti, alcune volte si può chiamare codardia, alcune volte forza di andare avanti perchè non hai quel coraggio.... alcune volte per paura di ferire troppo, e nel mio caso non solo paura di fare troppo male, ma la certezza di rovinarle per sempre la vita a lei ed ai miei figli. Se poi il futuro con le sue coincidenze vorrà questo io sono pronto ad affrontarlo.


in bocca al lupo 


ps. scriviamo troppo vero??? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stermy io la faccio molto meglio di quella! però se vuoi cambiare dimmi quale vuoi!
> guarda ti metto una foto di una torta che ho fatto io! View attachment 4704
> 
> 
> ...


quella rosa fa cagare...ahahah

dell'altra una decina, grassie...

(sto a dieta...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quella rosa fa cagare...ahahah
> 
> dell'altra una decina, grassie...
> 
> ...



e invece era bona!  

cmq va bene per l'altra!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come cavolo siete arrivati a 50 pagine e passa.
> 
> No simy, non si tratta di creare la propria vita su illusioni. Io la mia vita l'avevo creato su quello che sono ed in cui credo tutt'ora, ma ci sono situazioni ed ognuno di noi ha le proprie che ti portano a vivere in maniera diversa da come vorresti, alcune volte si può chiamare codardia, alcune volte forza di andare avanti perchè non hai quel coraggio.... alcune volte per paura di ferire troppo, e nel mio caso non solo paura di fare troppo male, ma la certezza di rovinarle per sempre la vita a lei ed ai miei figli. Se poi il futuro con le sue coincidenze vorrà questo io sono pronto ad affrontarlo.



quindi hai deciso di non dire niente a tua moglie?
e con l'altra che fai? continui a vederla o ti sei dileguato?
o forse non ci hai ancora pensato?


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come cavolo siete arrivati a 50 pagine e passa.
> 
> No simy, non si tratta di creare la propria vita su illusioni. Io la mia vita l'avevo creato su quello che sono ed in cui credo tutt'ora, ma ci sono situazioni ed ognuno di noi ha le proprie che ti portano a vivere in maniera diversa da come vorresti, alcune volte si può chiamare codardia, alcune volte forza di andare avanti perchè non hai quel coraggio.... alcune volte per paura di ferire troppo, e nel mio caso non solo paura di fare troppo male, ma la certezza di rovinarle per sempre la vita a lei ed ai miei figli. Se poi il futuro con le sue coincidenze vorrà questo io sono pronto ad affrontarlo.


Ma non e' che tua moglie nonostante i proclami c'e' ricascata?

non mi e' chiaro il motivo scatenante che t'abbia fatto fare ADESSO la cazzata a tua volta...

se dici che ormai eravate tranquilli ed asciutti, da dove t'e' uscito sto colpo di genio?

mah...


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece era bona!
> 
> cmq va bene per l'altra!:mrgreen:


simy, sei un'artista...che belle


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti parlo io in persona.
> 1) Hai fatto quello che sentivi di dover fare per riabilitarti davanti a te stesso
> 2) Ci sei riuscito
> 3) Ora te e tua moglie siete finalmente pari
> ...



Forse tu non ci crederai, ho cominciato a sentirmi male quando ho avuto il coraggio di scrivere qua quello che era successo, è stato come confermare che tutto è stato vero.
Però fammi scrivere anche altro, me ne strafrego di chi mi giudica o mi appella di quegli epiteti che leggo, me ne frego perchè conosco io chi ero e chi fondamentalmente sono, ed in parte arrivo a pensare una cosa, l'unica persona che potrebbe giudicarmi è mia moglie, ma mi dici come fa a giudicarmi quando l'uomo che ha accanto fino a qualche giorno fa e per tutta la loro convivenza le sbatteva in faccia sempre la verità? come potrebbe giudicarmi quando è stata lei l'artefice del mio cambiamento ( e stavolta non scrivo noi gli artefici staminchia se scrivo noi, è stata lei stop.) La donna che più amo e che più mi ama è l'unica donna al mondo che nel tradimento che io ho consumato deve soltanto farsi un bell'esame di coscienza, come me lo sono fatto e sto facendo io. Ma alla fine contuzzo rimane sempre la mia frase iniziale ma che vadano tutti a fanculo.

Il sesso non è stato esattamente uno schifo, questa donna è davvero speciale in tante cose, ed anche per questo è accaduto quello che è accaduto, ma nel momento in cui il sesso è stato fatto, sesso è rimasto, e chi ha il ricordo di quando fa l'amore o fa sesso con la moglie, perchè in una coppia sposata da anni c'è sesso c'è amore e c'è tutto, di sicuro l'atto sessuale con l'amante non può competere con chi sa che vuol dire amare e fare l'amore e fare sesso con chi si ama.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo
> 
> 
> *ps. scriviamo troppo vero*??? :rotfl::rotfl:




ci rinuncio pure oggi....forse ha ragione oscuro...sono vecchia...
riassunto???


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse tu non ci crederai, ho cominciato a sentirmi male quando ho avuto il coraggio di scrivere qua quello che era successo, è stato come confermare che tutto è stato vero.
> Però fammi scrivere anche altro, me ne strafrego di chi mi giudica o mi appella di quegli epiteti che leggo, me ne frego perchè conosco io chi ero e chi fondamentalmente sono, ed in parte arrivo a pensare una cosa, l'unica persona che potrebbe giudicarmi è mia moglie, ma mi dici come fa a giudicarmi quando l'uomo che ha accanto fino a qualche giorno fa e per tutta la loro convivenza le sbatteva in faccia sempre la verità? come potrebbe giudicarmi quando è stata lei l'artefice del mio cambiamento ( e stavolta non scrivo noi gli artefici staminchia se scrivo noi, è stata lei stop.) La donna che più amo e che più mi ama è l'unica donna al mondo che nel tradimento che io ho consumato deve soltanto farsi un bell'esame di coscienza, come me lo sono fatto e sto facendo io. Ma alla fine contuzzo rimane sempre la mia frase iniziale ma che vadano tutti a fanculo.
> 
> Il sesso non è stato esattamente uno schifo, questa donna è davvero speciale in tante cose, ed anche per questo è accaduto quello che è accaduto, ma nel momento in cui il sesso è stato fatto, sesso è rimasto, e chi ha il ricordo di quando fa l'amore o fa sesso con la moglie, perchè in una coppia sposata da anni c'è sesso c'è amore e c'è tutto, di sicuro l'atto sessuale con l'amante non può competere con chi sa che vuol dire amare e fare l'amore e fare sesso con chi si ama.


tutto bello, pero' perche' non l'hai fatto prima, specie a botta calda anziche' a scoppio ritardato?....

anche considerando le "cazzate" avete combinato sia tu che tua moglie...

ri-mah...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> simy, sei un'artista...che belle


GRAZIE! 
almeno c'è qualcuno che apprezza :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi chiedo solo perché dare la parola.
> hai fatto quello che volevi da tanto, certamente da prima che tua moglie ti tradisse e il sunto di quello che vuoi sentirti dire l'ha fatto il conte:
> fregatene
> fregatene
> ...


Questo è quello che pensi tu non di certo una verità o realtà che mi appartiene. Alza gli occhi Minerva e guardala bene la vita c'è altro che le proprie convinzioni basate sulla sola e propria esperienza condizionata.

Per quello che riguarda i giovani non sono d'accordo, il matrimonio è una promessa già fatta dalla coppia a se stessi, e non essere sposati non vuol dire scopare a destra ed a manca. Si ora mi dirai ma io non intendevo dire questo, ed io ti dico, scrivo per quello che leggo e mi conviene leggere senza alzare gli occhi ed andare oltre.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo è quello che pensi tu non di certo una verità o realtà che mi appartiene. Alza gli occhi Minerva e guardala bene la vita c'è altro che le proprie convinzioni basate sulla sola e propria esperienza condizionata.
> 
> Per quello che riguarda i giovani non sono d'accordo, il matrimonio è una promessa già fatta dalla coppia a se stessi, e *non essere sposati non vuol dire scopare a destra ed a manca*. Si ora mi dirai ma io non intendevo dire questo, ed io ti dico, scrivo per quello che leggo e mi conviene leggere senza alzare gli occhi ed andare oltre.


una persona libera è LIBERA di fare ciò che vuole! che c'è di male?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso è così. Non solo perchè un tradimento è difficile da superare, ma soprattutto perchè spesso porta a cambiamenti individuali profondi. Chi viene tradito generalmente si aggrappa a se stesso. E si distacca dalla coppia. L'egoismo, la curiosità, la voglia di rivalsa, la sperimentazione... ci sta tutto.
> 
> E purtroppo, una volta che ci si allontana, non è così facile ritrovarsi.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> una persona libera è LIBERA di fare ciò che vuole! che c'è di male?


anzi tante storie sballate che si leggono, per me derivano dal non averci dato dentro quando si doveva e poteva...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> anzi tante storie sballate che si leggono, per me derivano dal non averci dato dentro quando si doveva e poteva...
> 
> ahahahah


è giusto che si facciano le esperienze....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te Niko. Con tutto l'affetto, Claudio... tu sai che non ti giudico e ti capisco. Ma se la strada che hai preso ti fa incazzare, non prendertela con tua moglie ma con te, che hai preso la strada sbagliata. Sono anche d'accordo con Nausicaa, sei entrato in un picco negativo: io li conosco bene quei picchi e quando ci entro cerco di impedirmi di fare o dire cose irrevocabili. Non sei al bivio secondo me, ma in un  concorso di cose che probabilmente ti fa arrabbiare e paura al tempo stesso. Non lo so io quale potrà essere la tua strada, ma mi raccomando Claudio, mai perdere di vista te stesso: le cose umane, con il tempo e l'usura, si rovinano, non restano mai come all'inizio.


In parte Niko ha ragione, solo in parte perchè se mi ricordo bene quello che è successo a "noi" ed a me ed a lei, sono successi solo per colpa sua, parole di mia moglie non mie. Parole che lei ha pronunciato e che sono vere, vere e confermate dal passato che ci ha accompagnati prima del tradimento. Ma so bene che qualsiasi cosa succeda non devo dare la colpa a lei, ma la rabbia spesso fa sputare in faccia verità che non si dovrebbero ne scrivere ne dire.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è giusto che si facciano le esperienze....


kazziusss...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io sono sconvolto dagli interventi di
> Claudio... e come se stesse parlando un "indemoniato"...
> come se avesse bisogno di "...vomitare qualcosa..."
> uno sfogo certo ma molto più profonda e inconscia è la causa.. non basta un tradimento...
> ...


Mia moglie è stata la causa del mio cambiamento, come faccio a spiegarti? io ho sempre pensato che siamo poligami, e che la fedeltà deve rimanere tale se hai scelto di sposarti, e se nonostante il matrimonio non va,e se ci sono dei figli, per affetto o per amore o per morale educazione e voglia di stare nel giusto, non si debba tradire. E io c'ho messo la mia vita e tutto il mio essere per essere fedele, e non solo per essere fedele ma per rendere felice la famiglia. Ma sono stato tradito, ed il cambiamento mi ha portato a non avere più quel desiderio istintivo, normale, dolce, e tenero che avevo, avendo perso di base quello che io ero come baso mi ritrovo libero ( si fa per dire) di potermi cambiare a piacimento, è un'evoluzione "sbagliata" di me stesso, e ripeto accetto le conseguenze del futuro che sarà.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo
> 
> 
> ps. scriviamo troppo vero??? :rotfl::rotfl:


No,  è che, al momento leggo solo un po il mattino.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie è stata la causa del mio cambiamento, come faccio a spiegarti? io ho sempre pensato che siamo poligami, e che la fedeltà deve rimanere tale se hai scelto di sposarti, e se nonostante il matrimonio non va,e se ci sono dei figli, per affetto o per amore o per morale educazione e voglia di stare nel giusto, non si debba tradire. E io c'ho messo la mia vita e tutto il mio essere per essere fedele, e non solo per essere fedele ma per rendere felice la famiglia. Ma sono stato tradito, ed il cambiamento mi ha portato a non avere più quel desiderio istintivo, normale, dolce, e tenero che avevo, avendo perso di base quello che io ero come baso mi ritrovo libero ( si fa per dire) di potermi cambiare a piacimento, è un'evoluzione "sbagliata" di me stesso, e ripeto *accetto le conseguenze del futuro che sarà*.


comodo


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> quindi hai deciso di non dire niente a tua moglie?
> e con l'altra che fai? continui a vederla o ti sei dileguato?
> o forse non ci hai ancora pensato?



No mia moglie non saprà nulla.

Si continuo a vederla, lei viene a trovarmi al lavoro.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No mia moglie non saprà nulla.
> 
> Si continuo a vederla, lei viene a trovarmi al lavoro.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> una persona libera è LIBERA di fare ciò che vuole! che c'è di male?



Sai scrivere queste parole da traditore mi sembra quasi di sporcarle.
Che c'è di male? nulla nulla assolutamente nulla, nella normalità dei casi dopo aver preso per il culo sentimentalmente una persona toccata baciata mi porta a pensare di trovarmi sotto una doccia per pulirmi, peccato che dentro rimani sporco, Simy dentro di me sono quella persona che se tocca una donna lo può fare solo per amore.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No mia moglie non saprà nulla.
> 
> Si continuo a vederla, lei viene a trovarmi al lavoro.



miiii! come sei cambiato!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comodo


Mia decisione.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia decisione.


ma come...tua moglie non era un angelo fragile ,dolce e delicato?
ora tu vuoi infliggerle un colpo di questo tipo?
ma non ti senti più vigliacco del tizio...oppure fino ad oggi hai detto cazzate?


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai scrivere queste parole da traditore mi sembra quasi di sporcarle.
> Che c'è di male? nulla nulla assolutamente nulla, nella normalità dei casi dopo aver preso per il culo sentimentalmente una persona toccata baciata mi porta a pensare di trovarmi sotto una doccia per pulirmi, peccato che dentro rimani sporco, Simy *dentro di me sono quella persona che se tocca una donna lo può fare solo per amore.*


Ciao,

non so, se ho capito ...

ma mi chiedo ... questa nuova donna che ruolo ha in tutto ciò?

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*Il discorso*

Io sono un idealista....e la questione"cheater"per me non è condivisibile....per un semplice motivo:faccio fatica a  vedere amore!!Poi, il resto ci sta tutto...perchè noi non conosciamo ne le persone ne le cose,non capisco lui e proprio non capiusco lei....!Però capisco pure che la mentalità di una donna siciliana possa esser diversa....magari ci tiene al matrimonio,per i parenti,per gli amici,per i genitori,magari ha paura del distacco,magari paura di rimanere sola,o magari  timore di non poter aver di meglio di una storia simile....insomma è vero noi non possiamo sapere...!!Però dietro tutte le possibili ipotesi non credo ce ne sia una che contempli la parola amore......!Oggi è giusto calcolare...cheater in questo non sbaglia...sulle modalità lasciam perdere...una donna non si dovrebbe far trattare così....però il mio e il tuo alla fine di una storia è fisiologico......!!Insomma calcoli e conpromessi.....non parliamo di amore....l'amore è ben altro....!!


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come...tua moglie non era un angelo fragile ,dolce e delicato?
> ora tu vuoi infliggerle un colpo di questo tipo?
> ma non ti senti più vigliacco del tizio...oppure fino ad oggi hai detto cazzate?


ah ma allora quando dico che la maggior parte se la racconta, pensi che siano solo spettegules'?

ahahahahah

Ps: che poi dopo quello che hanno passato, e' roba proprio da manicomio...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non so, se ho capito ...
> 
> ...


L'amante.  

Pensi che io possa metterci sentimento? sbagli. Posso rispettare, essere in buona parte sincero, e soprattutto non prendere per il culo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come...tua moglie non era un angelo fragile ,dolce e delicato?
> ora tu vuoi infliggerle un colpo di questo tipo?
> ma non ti senti più vigliacco del tizio...oppure fino ad oggi hai detto cazzate?



Chi ha scritto che non lo è ancora per me.

Si mi sento un vigliacco, e lo sono.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un idealista....e la questione"cheater"per me non è condivisibile....per un semplice motivo:faccio fatica a  vedere amore!!Poi, il resto ci sta tutto...perchè noi non conosciamo ne le persone ne le cose,non capisco lui e proprio non capiusco lei....!Però capisco pure che la mentalità di una donna siciliana possa esser diversa....magari ci tiene al matrimonio,per i parenti,per gli amici,per i genitori,magari ha paura del distacco,magari paura di rimanere sola,o magari  timore di non poter aver di meglio di una storia simile....insomma è vero noi non possiamo sapere...!!Però dietro tutte le possibili ipotesi non credo ce ne sia una che contempli la parola amore......!Oggi è giusto calcolare...cheater in questo non sbaglia...sulle modalità lasciam perdere...una donna non si dovrebbe far trattare così....però il mio e il tuo alla fine di una storia è fisiologico......!!Insomma calcoli e conpromessi.....non parliamo di amore....l'amore è ben altro....!!



caro Oscuro, io non escluderei così di brutto l'amore
potrebbe essere che lei si è resa conto di quanto ami il marito proprio perchè lui se ne è andato e lei ha rischiato di perderlo per sempre; puoi fare tutti i calcoli che vuoi, ma se hai un buco nel cuore, solo quello vedi


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha scritto che non lo è ancora per me.
> 
> Si mi sento un vigliacco, e lo sono.


sei davvero un uomo confuso e a questo punto dico che mi dispiace davvero per la tua famiglia.
cerca di riprenderti , fermati ...ti stai lasciando andare allo sbando e se arrivi ad un punto di non ritorno sarà fatale per voi.
formattati.lasciarsi andare all'avventura è adrenalinico ma quando caro dovrai pagare tutto questo?


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*Free*

Si perchè no...ma una persona che prova amore e viene tradita....ha altro tipo di reazione....di solito......!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo, non so che dire. non riesco a capire cosa ha scatenato questo tuo cambiamento. Tua moglie ti ha tradito una volta e te l'ha detto poche ore dopo pentendosi e dimostrandoti quanto è pentita. Ne hai detto meraviglie e l'hai difesa a spada tratta anche da attacchi qui sul forum.
Ora tu scegli di tradire, con zero entusiasmo e addirittura iniziando una relazione?
Scusa per me è incomprensibile...


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'amante.
> 
> Pensi che io possa metterci sentimento? sbagli. Posso rispettare, essere in buona parte sincero, e soprattutto non prendere per il culo.


Ciao Claudio ...

Ti credo …

… ma quando si sta “in guerra” con se stessi … 

… le verità cambiano di continuo … 

… l’essere sinceri … rimane poi solo intrappolato in quell’attimo … 


… spero … che nessuno si faccia troppo male …


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha scritto che non lo è ancora per me.
> 
> Si mi sento un vigliacco, e lo sono.


Claudio stai palesemente facendo una cazzata. Te lo dico con affetto, eh? Ripigliati. Tanto non cambi nulla di quello che è accaduto, non è che 'sporcando' te 'ripulisci' l'immagine che hai di tua moglie. Prova ad andare oltre la tua rabbia.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio stai palesemente facendo una cazzata. Te lo dico con affetto, eh? Ripigliati. Tanto non cambi nulla di quello che è accaduto, non è che 'sporcando' te 'ripulisci' l'immagine che hai di tua moglie. Prova ad andare oltre la tua rabbia.


quoto:up:


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si perchè no...ma una persona che prova amore e viene tradita....ha altro tipo di reazione....*di solito.*.....!!



bè, allora dissertando in generale, potrebbe avere anche lei qualche scheletro nell'armadio, forse una vecchia scappatella, chi lo sa? le reazioni sono imprevedibili, ma non proprio a casaccio!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo, non so che dire. non riesco a capire cosa ha scatenato questo tuo cambiamento. Tua moglie ti ha tradito una volta e te l'ha detto poche ore dopo pentendosi e dimostrandoti quanto è pentita. Ne hai detto meraviglie e l'hai difesa a spada tratta anche da attacchi qui sul forum.
> Ora tu scegli di tradire, con zero entusiasmo e addirittura iniziando una relazione?
> Scusa per me è incomprensibile...




Le parole tue e le ultime di Minerva toccano nervi scoperti e fanno male.  
Ma non è incomprensibile se si capisce quanto dolore e cambiamento può provocare un tradimento in una coppia che si ama. E i cambiamenti che ne conseguono sono appunto cambiamenti radicali che dentro ti trasformano. Il bene il male diventano qualcosa di illusorio. E le scelte nel mio caso sono condizionate dalla realtà che vivo dentro casa.

Come posso spiegarti ? Io credo nell'amore, ma credo in quell'amore puro, e l'amore puro lo posso trovare nuovamente risposandomi un'altra donna.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo, non so che dire. non riesco a capire cosa ha scatenato questo tuo cambiamento. Tua moglie ti ha tradito una volta e* te l'ha detto poche ore dopo* pentendosi e dimostrandoti quanto è pentita. Ne hai detto meraviglie e l'hai difesa a spada tratta anche da attacchi qui sul forum.
> Ora tu scegli di tradire, con zero entusiasmo e addirittura iniziando una relazione?
> Scusa per me è incomprensibile...


a questo punto comincio a pensare che sia stato l'errore n. 2

tra l'altro, mi pare di aver letto di tentativi di suicidi, questo Claudio non te lo devi dimenticare!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo, non so che dire. non riesco a capire cosa ha scatenato questo tuo cambiamento. Tua moglie ti ha tradito una volta e te l'ha detto poche ore dopo pentendosi e dimostrandoti quanto è pentita. Ne hai detto meraviglie e l'hai difesa a spada tratta anche da attacchi qui sul forum.
> Ora tu scegli di tradire, con zero entusiasmo e addirittura iniziando una relazione?
> Scusa per me è incomprensibile...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio stai palesemente facendo una cazzata. Te lo dico con affetto, eh? Ripigliati. Tanto non cambi nulla di quello che è accaduto, non è che 'sporcando' te 'ripulisci' l'immagine che hai di tua moglie. Prova ad andare oltre la tua rabbia.




Quoto entrambe


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio ...
> 
> Ti credo …
> 
> ...


Lo so Sienne lo so. Capisco benissimo quello che mi stai comunicando, ma mi spieghi come in una farsa la sincerità può andare oltre quell'attimo.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo, non so che dire. non riesco a capire cosa ha scatenato questo tuo cambiamento. Tua moglie ti ha tradito una volta e te l'ha detto poche ore dopo pentendosi e dimostrandoti quanto è pentita. Ne hai detto meraviglie e l'hai difesa a spada tratta anche da attacchi qui sul forum.
> Ora tu scegli di tradire, con zero entusiasmo e addirittura iniziando una relazione?
> Scusa per me è incomprensibile...


Questo andrebbe seguito molto di piu' di Daniele...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le parole tue e le ultime di Minerva toccano nervi scoperti e fanno male.
> *Ma non è incomprensibile se si capisce quanto dolore e cambiamento può provocare un tradimento in una coppia che si ama.* E i cambiamenti che ne conseguono sono appunto cambiamenti radicali che dentro ti trasformano. Il bene il male diventano qualcosa di *illusorio. E le scelte nel mio caso sono condizionate dalla realtà che vivo dentro casa.
> 
> *Come posso spiegarti ? Io credo nell'amore, ma credo in quell'amore puro, e* l'amore puro lo posso trovare nuovamente risposandomi un'altra donna*.


Claudio ma sei tu o è un altro che scrive al posto tuo??? 
che senso ha continuare allora?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> a questo punto comincio a pensare che sia stato l'errore n. 2
> 
> tra l'altro, mi pare di aver letto di tentativi di suicidi, questo Claudio non te lo devi dimenticare!


Già e questo fa appunto parte di determinati condizionamenti interni. Fosse così semplice e lineare la vita, ma non lo è.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma come...tua moglie non era un angelo fragile ,dolce e delicato?
> ora tu vuoi infliggerle un colpo di questo tipo*?
> ma non ti senti più vigliacco del tizio...oppure fino ad oggi hai detto cazzate?


per me era inevitabile...è rimasto per troppo tempo fermo a quel momento....e più stai li e più il dolore ti assale...
quell'angelo fragile e dolce..ha inflitto per prima il colpo....un angelo si..ho letto sempre parole bellissime....lui non si aspettava da lei questo...la sua caduta è stata più brusca...
non riesco a spiegarmi meglio spero di nn essere fraintesa...

Claudio se ti è servito a qualcosa allora ti dico hai fatto bene...ma indipendentemente da questi incontri che non giiudico....vai avanti TU...im nezzo al mare se ci resti per troppo tempo affoghi...te lo dico con il cuore...


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già e questo fa appunto parte di determinati condizionamenti interni. Fosse così semplice e lineare la vita, ma non lo è.



scusa, ma non mi sembra che i condizionamenti interni ti abbiano condizionato!
non sei un filino preoccupato, dato che mi pare tu intenda continuare la relazione extra?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Claudio ma sei tu o è un altro che scrive al posto tuo???
> che senso ha continuare allora?



Simy lo scrivo a te come avrei potuto scriverlo ad un'altro/a non ho paura a scrivere.

A buon intenditore poche parole.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma non mi sembra che i condizionamenti interni ti abbiano condizionato!
> non sei un filino preoccupato, dato che mi pare tu intenda continuare la relazione extra?


ha detto che si risposa perche' non puo' continuare la finzione...

ale'...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy lo scrivo a te come avrei potuto scriverlo ad un'altro/a non ho paura a scrivere.
> 
> A buon intenditore poche parole.


era una provocazione la mia domanda...

solo che sei cambiato improvvisamente dal giorno alla notte...hai covato dentro questa cosa e ora sei esploso.... non è questo il modo di portare avanti il tuo matrimonio! adesso è una pura finzione


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma non mi sembra che i condizionamenti interni ti abbiano condizionato!
> non sei un filino preoccupato, dato che mi pare tu intenda continuare la relazione extra?


Intendevo altro free, sono conseguenze di mille avvenimenti accaduti tra me e mia moglie. E questi mi hanno condizionato, nel senso che, non ho avuto  sotto certi aspetti la possibilità di prendere certe decisioni, tipo allontanarmi da casa, lei "non me lo ha permesso". Ed altro ancora. 

Preoccupato? oltre la preoccupazione molto probabilmente dentro di me chissà che altro c'è in questi giorni.


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so Sienne lo so. Capisco benissimo quello che mi stai comunicando, ma mi spieghi come in una farsa la sincerità può andare oltre quell'attimo.


Ciao Claudio,

io credo … che già solo ammettere che si sta in un momento di trasformazione … 
e perciò tutto diventa relativo … toglie quel potere alla farsa …

la confusione, il perdersi tra i valori … non esclude la sincerità … se lo ammetti a te stesso. 

l’arma, sta proprio nella sincerità stessa … di ammettere che ci si trova in una transizione, nella quale si vive da momento a momento … quello che oltrepassa poi il momento è proprio l’accettare di ciò …

non so se mi sono spiegata …

io lo ho fatto più o meno in questo modo …

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intendevo altro free, sono conseguenze di mille avvenimenti accaduti tra me e mia moglie. E questi mi hanno condizionato, nel senso che, non ho avuto sotto certi aspetti la possibilità di prendere certe decisioni, tipo allontanarmi da casa, lei "non me lo ha permesso". Ed altro ancora.
> 
> Preoccupato? oltre la preoccupazione molto probabilmente dentro di me chissà che altro c'è in questi giorni.


Siamo tutti in gabbia Claudio, anche quelli che credono di esserne fuori: sono solo usciti da una per finire in un'altra.
Il segreto, forse, è non guardare mai le sbarre.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> era una provocazione la mia domanda...
> 
> solo che sei cambiato improvvisamente dal giorno alla notte...*hai covato dentro questa cosa e ora sei esploso*.... non è questo il modo di portare avanti il tuo matrimonio! adesso è una pura finzione


purtroppo...si


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> era una provocazione la mia domanda...
> 
> solo che sei cambiato improvvisamente dal giorno alla notte...hai covato dentro questa cosa e ora sei esploso.... non è questo il modo di portare avanti il tuo matrimonio! adesso è una pura finzione


Guarda che molto probabilmente è proprio la finzione che mi ha portato a tradire, mia moglie mi cerca ed è quella donna che prima non era, ed è esattamente quello che desideravo avere, peccato che io sono cambiato, ed a quanto pare il desiderio che io avevo per lei è rimasto bloccato il giorno in cui ho appreso del suo tradimento. 

Non sono cambiato in poco tempo, anche se qua qualche volta ho scritto qualcosa, di certo non posso mettermi a descrivere tutte le mie giornate.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che molto probabilmente è proprio la finzione che mi ha portato a tradire, mia moglie mi cerca ed è quella donna che prima non era, ed è esattamente quello che desideravo avere, peccato che io sono cambiato, ed a quanto pare *il desiderio che io avevo per lei è rimasto bloccato il giorno in cui ho appreso del suo tradimento.
> 
> *Non sono cambiato in poco tempo, anche se qua qualche volta ho scritto qualcosa, di certo non posso mettermi a descrivere tutte le mie giornate.


dovevi colpire piu forte per rompere il lucchetto....


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Guarda che molto probabilmente è proprio la finzione che mi ha portato a tradire, mia moglie mi cerca ed è quella donna che prima non era, ed è esattamente quello che desideravo avere, peccato che io sono cambiato, ed a quanto pare il desiderio che io avevo per lei è rimasto bloccato il giorno in cui ho appreso del suo tradimento.
> 
> *Non sono cambiato in poco tempo, anche se qua qualche volta ho scritto qualcosa, di certo non posso mettermi a descrivere tutte le mie giornate.


Ma lei queste cose le sa? Le hai parlato di come ti sentivi dentro?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> 
> io credo … che già solo ammettere che si sta in un momento di trasformazione …
> e perciò tutto diventa relativo … toglie quel potere alla farsa …
> ...


Sienne io mi sto mettendomi alla prova,( voglio conoscere e conoscermi) VOGLIO) mai e poi mai potrò dire che non amo mia moglie, e vorrei con tutte le mie forze provare per lei quello che una volta provavo. La mi sincerità è sempre stata basata nell'esprimere davvero me stesso ed in tutte le situazioni, credimi se ti dico che nella realtà certe persone mi bastonerebbero, perchè dire le cose in faccia e per come si pensano fa male, sarà il tempo a decidere con me. Sai proprio adesso pensavo questo, vuoi vedere che tradire mi porrà in quella situazione dove non potrò più recriminare sul passato?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma lei queste cose le sa? Le hai parlato di come ti sentivi dentro?


Si sa tutto da tempo.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si sa tutto da tempo.


e perchè non dirle del tradimento? perchè non giocare a carte scoperte....magari prendersi una pausa per capire cosa sia giusto per voi?


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne io mi sto mettendomi alla prova,( voglio conoscere e conoscermi) VOGLIO) mai e poi mai potrò dire che non amo mia moglie, e vorrei con tutte le mie forze provare per lei quello che una volta provavo. La mi sincerità è sempre stata basata nell'esprimere davvero me stesso ed in tutte le situazioni, credimi se ti dico che nella realtà certe persone mi bastonerebbero, perchè dire le cose in faccia e per come si pensano fa male, sarà il tempo a decidere con me. Sai proprio adesso pensavo questo, *vuoi vedere che tradire mi porrà in quella situazione dove non potrò più recriminare sul passato?*


Ciao Claudio,

ti credo ... perché così ti percepisco ... nonostante tutto ...

ti do un piccolo consiglio ... non sforzarti a provare quello che provavi per lei prima ...

io ho scoperto un altro tipo d'amore dopo il tradimento ... ma è accaduto solo quando ho lasciato andare ... 

un amore che comprende anche la sua debolezza ... un'amore che provi proprio e soprattutto quando tutto diventa difficile ... e che ti rendi conto, che niente e nessuno può rompere ciò che c'è ... perché innegabile ... è come un seme, che non puoi sradicare ...

guarda ... io lo ho lasciato libero ... ma lui è ritornato presentandosi ... come al primo incontro ... 

perdonerai a lei ... e perdonerei a te stesso ... ma lascia libero il passato ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che molto probabilmente è proprio la finzione che mi ha portato a tradire, mia moglie mi cerca ed è quella donna che prima non era, ed è esattamente quello che desideravo avere, peccato che io sono cambiato, ed a quanto pare il desiderio che io avevo per lei è rimasto bloccato il giorno in cui ho appreso del suo tradimento.
> 
> Non sono cambiato in poco tempo, anche se qua qualche volta ho scritto qualcosa, di certo non posso mettermi a descrivere tutte le mie giornate.


Davvero non è la giornata giusta perchè io possa parlare pacatamente e correttamente. Quindi scusatemi tutti. 
Premesso questo: 
Claudio, cazzo, ti sei preso una sposa-bambina, lo sapevi chi era e quali potevano essere i suoi punti deboli.
E nonostante la sua mancanza d'esperienza, si è comportata come meglio non poteva dopo esserci cascata. O forse avrebbe fatto meglio a non dirti nulla? Claudio, porco giuda, è stata solo una trombata, non le è neppure piaciuto, ha capito di aver fatto l'errore della sua vita perchè magari prima nessuno le aveva permesso di sbagliare, dico male? capisco la tua educazione i tuoi condizionamenti ecc... ma prova a pensare se quel tantativo che lei ha fatto fosse andato a buon fine... adesso staresti lì a parlare dei tuoi condizionamenti? Non sarebbero altri i pensieri che avresti nella testa?  Non si è innamorata di un altro, non ti ha mentito, ingannato, giurato il falso per mesi... cosa che tra poco inizierai a fare tu, probabilmente.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio stai palesemente facendo una cazzata. Te lo dico con affetto, eh? Ripigliati. Tanto non cambi nulla di quello che è accaduto, non è che 'sporcando' te 'ripulisci' l'immagine che hai di tua moglie. Prova ad andare oltre la tua rabbia.


speriamo ti ascolti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Davvero non è la giornata giusta perchè io possa parlare pacatamente e correttamente. Quindi scusatemi tutti.
> Premesso questo:
> Claudio, cazzo, ti sei preso una sposa-bambina, lo sapevi chi era e quali potevano essere i suoi punti deboli.
> E nonostante la sua mancanza d'esperienza, si è comportata come meglio non poteva dopo esserci cascata. O forse avrebbe fatto meglio a non dirti nulla? Claudio, porco giuda, è stata solo una trombata, non le è neppure piaciuto, ha capito di aver fatto l'errore della sua vita perchè magari prima nessuno le aveva permesso di sbagliare, dico male? capisco la tua educazione i tuoi condizionamenti ecc... ma prova a pensare se quel tantativo che lei ha fatto fosse andato a buon fine... adesso staresti lì a parlare dei tuoi condizionamenti? Non sarebbero altri i pensieri che avresti nella testa? Non si è innamorata di un altro, non ti ha mentito, ingannato, giurato il falso per mesi... cosa che tra poco inizierai a fare tu, probabilmente.


Quotone, non posso approvarti purtroppo


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Davvero non è la giornata giusta perchè io possa parlare pacatamente e correttamente. Quindi scusatemi tutti.
> Premesso questo:
> Claudio, cazzo, ti sei preso una sposa-bambina, lo sapevi chi era e quali potevano essere i suoi punti deboli.
> E nonostante la sua mancanza d'esperienza, si è comportata come meglio non poteva dopo esserci cascata. O forse avrebbe fatto meglio a non dirti nulla? Claudio, porco giuda, è stata solo una trombata, non le è neppure piaciuto, ha capito di aver fatto l'errore della sua vita perchè magari prima nessuno le aveva permesso di sbagliare, dico male? capisco la tua educazione i tuoi condizionamenti ecc... ma prova a pensare se quel tantativo che lei ha fatto fosse andato a buon fine... adesso staresti lì a parlare dei tuoi condizionamenti? Non sarebbero altri i pensieri che avresti nella testa? Non si è innamorata di un altro, non ti ha mentito, ingannato, giurato il falso per mesi... *cosa che tra poco inizierai a fare tu*, probabilmente.


Ha già iniziato purtoppo....


----------



## erab (14 Giugno 2012)

Inizio ad avere un dubbio, non è che tutte questa storia a semplicemente fatto emergere
un problema più profondo, ossia che, costretto a "de-idealizzare" (perdonami il termine) tua 
moglie, ti sia reso conto che con tutti i suoi difetti e le vostre differenze, la vita
con lei non ti basta più?


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le parole tue e le ultime di Minerva toccano nervi scoperti e fanno male.
> Ma non è incomprensibile se si capisce quanto dolore e cambiamento può provocare un tradimento in una coppia che si ama. E i cambiamenti che ne conseguono sono appunto cambiamenti radicali che dentro ti trasformano. Il bene il male diventano qualcosa di illusorio. E le scelte nel mio caso sono condizionate dalla realtà che vivo dentro casa.
> 
> Come posso spiegarti ? Io credo nell'amore, ma credo in quell'amore puro, e l'amore puro lo posso trovare nuovamente risposandomi un'altra donna.




Claudio, che dire se non che un pochino me lo aspettavo...
So perfettamente cosa significhi la delusione di aver creduto così fortemente una persona in un modo per poi scoprirla diversa. 
E' devastante, pensi che allora sia solo stata tutta una illusione, uno sbaglio, ed ecco che la mente perde di lucidità e la persona il suo equilibrio.
L'errore, in questi casi, è anche di te stesso e di tutti quelli come te che hanno riposto troppe aspettative su di un'altra persona, che anche se è quella più importante della propria vita, è pur sempre una persona differente da te, dal tuo modo di essere, ed è una persona con i suoi limiti e le sue mancanze. 
Una persona che può anche "scivolare" nel corso della vita, come ha fatto tua moglie.
Ma tu tutto questo lo sai, come lo so io a livello razionale, il problema sta nel riuscire ad accettarlo. E' qui che i nodi vengono al pettine...ci capiamo bene.
Chi è persona di principi, chi ci ha creduto così tanto nella sua bella coppia non può non esserne lacerato quando la coppia si macchia, la consapevolezza che non c'è rimedio alla cosa perché indietro non si torna rende tutto così triste e buio.
Lo so, conosco questo dolore e per questo capisco il tuo.

L'amore puro non appartiene più alle nostre coppie Claudio e ora che lo sto scrivendo sento una fitta allo stomaco. Penso che la avvertirò sempre...sarà la mia condanna.
Ma io lo amo e, nonostante tutto, credo ancora che ci sia del buono dentro la nostra coppia e ci crediamo entrambi.
L'amore è l'unica via di salvezza per quelli come noi, se riusciamo a trattenere e a respingere il "mostro" che ci fa sentire offesi e calpestati.
Sì, loro ci hanno deluso tanto, e l'hanno fatto perché non sono "angelicati", come non lo è nessuno: siamo noi ad averli visti così.
Loro hanno fatto quello che fanno gli umani: sbagliano, chi più chi meno. C'è chi sarà sicuramente migliore di loro nell'ambito della coppia, infatti posso dire senza timori di smentite che finora io sono stata migliore di lui e anche tu Claudio puoi affermare lo stesso e lo dico da come ti sei mostrato sul forum. 
Ma credi che sposando un'altra ritroverai l'amore puro che desideriamo tanto? Chi ti dà questa certezza?
Proprio nessuno...e sai perché?
Perché questa sì che è una illusione, abbiamo vissuto bene finché c'era, poi qualcosa l'ha fatta crollare ma è successo perché non esisteva, era appunto una illusione...bellissima!

Loro sono scesi dal piedistallo in cui noi ce li avevamo messi e, credimi, è meglio così.
Riflettici su per favore.
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

io ho cambiato molto il mio concetto di amore puro ...

l'amore puro non lo noti in una storia senza crepe ... forse c'è, forse non c'è ... non si sa ... 
non viene messo alla prova ...

sienne


----------



## tesla (14 Giugno 2012)

ci sono stati momenti in cui anch'io ho pensato che tradire la mia compagna fosse l'unica strada per sfuggire alla delusione, sia per attuare una ritorsione sia per dare una lucidata al mio ego ferito.
probabilmente se ne avessi avuto l'occasione l'avrei fatto, ma ne sarei rimasta contusa come ne sei rimasto contuso tu.
vado controcorrente e ti dico che se ti sei sentito di farlo, pur con la tua cristallina visione dell'amore, hai fatto bene.
sporcarsi, tagliarsi e sbucciarsi è anche crescere.
hai messo tutto te stesso nel tuo matrimonio, se la vostra  strada ha preso direzioni imprevedibili, la responsabilità non è solo tua. le azioni di tua moglie per quanto limitate e circoscritte, non sono l'errore di un bambino sul foglio, non si cancellano in tre secondi.
e comunque il foglio non rimane sempre uguale, si sgualcisce, rimane un alone e se si è particolarmente maldestri anche delle pieghine.

io fino a questo momento non mi sono pentita delle mie scelte, anche se ho perso un mucchio di tempo e sono stata a tormentarmi un sacco; la mia coerenza mi ha portata dove sono, con una nuova storia e una rinnovata energia, ma non escludo in futuro di comportarmi diversamente.
fin'ora sono rimasta coerente con me stessa, ma se a te questo non è successo, sono gli eventi della storia umana, fossi in te, non farei altro che archiviare le tue sensazioni cercando di capire il più chiaramente possibile e poi passare oltre la delusione.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne io mi sto mettendomi alla prova,( voglio conoscere e conoscermi) VOGLIO) mai e poi mai potrò dire che non amo mia moglie, e vorrei con tutte le mie forze provare per lei quello che una volta provavo. La mi sincerità è sempre stata basata nell'esprimere davvero me stesso ed in tutte le situazioni, credimi se ti dico che nella realtà certe persone mi bastonerebbero, perchè dire le cose in faccia e per come si pensano fa male, sarà il tempo a decidere con me. Sai proprio adesso pensavo questo, vuoi vedere che tradire mi porrà in quella situazione dove non potrò più recriminare sul passato?



Claudio scusa ma all'inizio del 3d a me sembrava che tu avessi avuto un'avventura tipo una botta e via, che per di più ti lasciato piuttosto indifferente
ora invece affermi di avere un'amante che viene a trovarti al lavoro, una relazione parallela, quindi

dico solo che la prima versione la capisco di più, la seconda invece mi sembra che implichi tutta quella serie di cose su cui sono stati scritti fiumi d'inchiostro, tipo che non è solo sesso, che così decidi anche per la vita di tua moglie, che è egoismo etc. etc.

o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*Posso*

Raggazzi quella di claudio è palesemente la reazione di un uomoisilluso,Arrabbiato,Amareggiato,Scoraggiato,in questo momento ha solo voglia di buttarsi via, di non credere ad un cazzo....io le cose peggiori le ho fatte in stati d'animo simili....è una parentesi.....succede....!!Poi sto ancora aspettando di fare le cose migliori.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, che dire se non che un pochino me lo aspettavo...
> So perfettamente cosa significhi la delusione di aver creduto così fortemente una persona in un modo per poi scoprirla diversa.
> E' devastante, pensi che allora sia solo stata tutta una illusione, uno sbaglio, ed ecco che la mente perde di lucidità e la persona il suo equilibrio.
> L'errore, in questi casi, è anche di te stesso e di tutti quelli come te che hanno riposto troppe aspettative su di un'altra persona, che anche se è quella più importante della propria vita, è pur sempre una persona differente da te, dal tuo modo di essere, ed è una persona con i suoi limiti e le sue mancanze.
> ...


Dile' pure te a distanza pero' ormai immemore, cambialo 'sto disco...s'e' incantato...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raggazzi quella di claudio è palesemente la reazione di un uomoisilluso,Arrabbiato,Amareggiato,Scoraggiato,in questo momento ha solo voglia di buttarsi via, di non credere ad un cazzo....io le cose peggiori le ho fatte in stati d'animo simili....è una parentesi.....succede....!!Poi sto ancora aspettando di fare le cose migliori.....!!:rotfl:


Ma e' chiaro ed evidente, pero' cozza con i proclami che sbandierava qua e mi ricordo benissimo come reagiva con chi gli scattava la fotografia completamente diversa da quello che raccontava...

eccheccozza...digiamolo...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Raggazzi quella di claudio è palesemente la reazione di un uomoisilluso,Arrabbiato,Amareggiato,Scoraggiato,in questo momento ha solo voglia di buttarsi via, di non credere ad un cazzo....io le cose peggiori le ho fatte in stati d'animo simili....è una parentesi.....succede*....!!Poi sto ancora aspettando di fare le cose migliori.....!!:rotfl:


hai ragione 
ecchecazzo(scusa ma ci sta..)
succede..e puo succedere a TUTTI
lasciatelo fare...
ci sono persone che si devono sbattere la testa al muro tante volte prima di capire che fa male...

poi posso dire una cosa...


non incazzatevi...
premetto che anche io proteggerei la mia famiglia fino allo stremo....ma...accettare che le cose sono finite quando lo sono realmente,quando non si riesce,quando si resta fermi (come sta accadendo a lui) è meno dannoso  che continuare a stare insieme così...

a questo proposito qualcuno metterà in mezzo i figli...beh non c'entrano..restano sempre i tuoi figli....continui a volergli bene allo stesso modo e loro a te...diventeranno grandi e capiranno...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *quella rosa fa cagare*...ahahah
> 
> dell'altra una decina, grassie...
> 
> ...



che cafone!!!

sono bellissime ....e saranno anche buone


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ecchecazzo(scusa ma ci sta..)
> succede..e puo succedere a TUTTI
> lasciatelo fare...
> ...


Da quello che ho capito, altro che per capire, deve sbattere la testa tante volte etcetc...

quello c'ha proprio preso gusto e nun smettera' mica piu'...

peccato, l'abbiamo perso...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che cafone!!!
> 
> sono bellissime ....e saranno anche buone


che c'hai oggi, per caso il coll senter in siopero?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che cafone!!!
> 
> sono bellissime ....e saranno anche buone


grazie 



exStermy ha detto:


> che c'hai oggi, per caso il coll senter in siopero?
> 
> ahahahah



cmq era buona...era un pan di spagna ripieno con crema al mascarpone e amarene! 
sopra c'era la panna colorata di rosa e le decorazioni in pasta di zucchero le ho fatte io! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione
> ecchecazzo(scusa ma ci sta..)
> succede..e puo succedere a TUTTI
> lasciatelo fare...
> ...


Annù nessuno dice che non può succedere!
quello che stiamo dicendo ad Ultimo è che sta facendo l'esatto contrario di quel che ha detto finora! 
che deve lavorare su altro piuttosto che mandare avanti un matrimonio basato sulla menzogna!


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> ....e le decorazioni in pasta di zucchero le ho fatte io!
> :mrgreen:


va' che se vedeva benissimo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va' che se vedeva benissimo...
> 
> ahahahahah


iange:

vabbè m'arrendo


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Annù nessuno dice che non può succedere!
> *quello che stiamo dicendo ad Ultimo è che sta facendo l'esatto contrario di quel che ha detto finora*!
> che deve lavorare su altro piuttosto che mandare avanti un matrimonio basato sulla menzogna!


ma sai quante volte simy è passato per la testa anche a me...
tante troppe...se nn l'ho fatto è stato non perchè sono migliore di lui..o perchè abbia sofferto di meno,ma perchè mi sono stancata di vedermi in quel modo...ero più deluda a un certo punto da me da quel che facevo che dalla causa scatenante...
e te lo giuro se avessi continuato a non sopportare avrei preferito di gran lunga chiudere tutto...
lui purtroppo e lo ha anche ammesso è rimasto li fermo a qull'istante..forse nn è stato aiutato da lei perchè anche questo è importante da soli mica ce la facciamo...non so..ma è sempre li...
con il mio "lasciatolo fare" intendevo lasciate che sia lui stesso a capira cosa vuole...perchè in questo momento non lo sa bene...se crede sia giusto fare così se ne trarrà beneficio che lo faccia...

che casino però...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma sai quante volte simy è passato per la testa anche a me...
> tante troppe...se nn l'ho fatto è stato non perchè sono migliore di lui..o perchè abbia sofferto di meno,ma perchè mi sono stancata di vedermi in quel modo...ero più deluda a un certo punto da me da quel che facevo che dalla causa scatenante...
> e te lo giuro se avessi continuato a non sopportare avrei preferito di gran lunga chiudere tutto...
> lui purtroppo e lo ha anche ammesso è rimasto li fermo a qull'istante..forse nn è stato aiutato da lei perchè anche questo è importante da soli mica ce la facciamo...non so..ma è sempre li...
> ...


chiodo schiaccia chiodo è sempre la soluzione peggiore!
adesso questa "nuova" avventurà lo terrà per un certo periodo lontano dalla realtà, ma prima o poi bisogna tornarci nella vita reale!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Annù nessuno dice che non può succedere!
> quello che stiamo dicendo ad Ultimo è che sta facendo l'esatto contrario di quel che ha detto finora!
> che deve lavorare su altro piuttosto che mandare avanti un matrimonio basato sulla menzogna!


E anche che quello che ha costruito con sua moglie va ben oltre un errore commesso e subito rimpianto. E qui è lui che pecca, nel non riuscire a superare il suo sogno infranto, buttando alle ortiche una realtà che vale molto di più. Non parlerei così se avesse detto: bon, adesso ho tradito anche io, è capitato, ne sentivo il bisogno e adesso sto meglio o sto come prima o mi sono reso conto che potevo farne a meno.
Parlare di voler costruire un altro rapporto con un'altra persona perchè questo è irrimediabilmente macchiato è un discorso che a me spaventa molto: lui non sta valutando se l'amore che sua moglie mostra di avere per lui valga la pena della ricostruzione, Claudio vede la macchia nel suo matrimonio che era immacolato e se ne ritrae inorridito.
Ma è solo una macchia, dispiace che ci sia ... ma è solo una macchia.
E Claudio, sentimi bene: quel tuo sogno si macchierà ancora, un giorno potrà sbagliare quella nuova persona, mettilo pure in conto, sia lo stesso od un altro errore.


----------



## tesla (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va' che se vedeva benissimo...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma te la prendi anche con le torte?


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E anche che quello che ha costruito con sua moglie va ben oltre un errore commesso e subito rimpianto. E qui è lui che pecca, nel non riuscire a superare il suo sogno infranto, buttando alle ortiche una realtà che vale molto di più. Non parlerei così se avesse detto: bon, adesso ho tradito anche io, è capitato, ne sentivo il bisogno e adesso sto meglio o sto come prima o mi sono reso conto che potevo farne a meno.
> Parlare di voler costruire un altro rapporto con un'altra persona perchè questo è irrimediabilmente macchiato è un discorso che a me spaventa molto: lui non sta valutando se l'amore che sua moglie mostra di avere per lui valga la pena della ricostruzione, Claudio vede la macchia nel suo matrimonio che era immacolato e se ne ritrae inorridito.
> Ma è solo una macchia, dispiace che ci sia ... ma è solo una macchia.
> E Claudio, sentimi bene: quel tuo sogno si macchierà ancora, un giorno potrà sbagliare quella nuova persona, mettilo pure in conto, sia lo stesso od un altro errore.


esatto!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma sai quante volte simy è passato per la testa anche a me...
> tante troppe...se nn l'ho fatto è stato non perchè sono migliore di lui..o perchè abbia sofferto di meno,ma perchè mi sono stancata di vedermi in quel modo...ero più deluda a un certo punto da me da quel che facevo che dalla causa scatenante...
> e te lo giuro se avessi continuato a non sopportare avrei preferito di gran lunga chiudere tutto...
> lui purtroppo e lo ha anche ammesso è rimasto li fermo a qull'istante..forse nn è stato aiutato da lei perchè anche questo è importante da soli mica ce la facciamo...non so..ma è sempre li...
> ...


Hai ragione Annuccia. Ma così mica ha risolto il problema, ne ha solo creato un altro. A me perlomeno non sembra stia bene, adesso.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma te la prendi anche con le torte?


pare di si!


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma te la prendi anche con le torte?


e questo e' niente...

sapessi che glije faccio io alle torte...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2012)

Ho scritto quello che dovevo con estrema sincerità, cercando di rispondere alle domande, e nel frattempo mi analizzo leggendovi e rispondendo e rispondendomi.

Ora mi fermo, e non vorrei essere frainteso in questo, ma ho bisogno di realizzare il tutto con estrema realtà. 

Leggerò se c'è da leggere, cercando di non rispondere, perchè mi conosco, e so quanto mi è difficile non rispondere, vedi quel cretino di ex che sembra aver avuto delle conferme da parte mia, quando invece è tutto il contrario, ma faglielo capire a certi "soggetti" è molto difficile.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai ragione Annuccia. Ma così mica ha risolto il problema, ne ha solo creato un altro. A me perlomeno non sembra stia bene, adesso.



lo so...ma deve essere lui a capirlo..
per ora nn può....quando i vapori della cosa svaniranno un po forse...
per tutte le cose ci vuole tempo...


----------



## tesla (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pare di si!



le torte no :incazzato:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e questo e' niente...
> 
> sapessi che glije faccio io alle torte...



mi viene in mente un film...
no dai....


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> le torte no :incazzato:


ma dai non fare cosi' Te'...

me spaventi...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi viene in mente un film...
> no dai....


sto posto pullula de depravati...

da te nun me l'aspettavo proprio...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> Un bellissimo post! :up:
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> le torte no :incazzato:


:bacio:


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto quello che dovevo con estrema sincerità, cercando di rispondere alle domande, e nel frattempo mi analizzo leggendovi e rispondendo e rispondendomi.
> 
> Ora mi fermo, e non vorrei essere frainteso in questo, ma ho bisogno di realizzare il tutto con estrema realtà.
> 
> Leggerò se c'è da leggere, cercando di non rispondere, perchè mi conosco, e so quanto mi è difficile non rispondere, vedi quel cretino di ex che sembra aver avuto delle conferme da parte mia, quando invece è tutto il contrario, ma faglielo capire a certi "soggetti" è molto difficile.


Tranquillo che non mi offendi mica ma mi onori...

te hai dimostrato di avere tutte le rotelle a posto proprio come una sveglia scassata...

e vedi di non rifare le cazzate che non fanno i cretini ma gli scienziati com'attia......pirla...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto posto pullula de *depravati...
> *
> da te nun me l'aspettavo proprio...
> 
> ahahahahah




per così poco....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse tu non ci crederai, ho cominciato a sentirmi male quando ho avuto il coraggio di scrivere qua quello che era successo, è stato come confermare che tutto è stato vero.
> Però fammi scrivere anche altro, me ne strafrego di chi mi giudica o mi appella di quegli epiteti che leggo, me ne frego perchè conosco io chi ero e chi fondamentalmente sono, ed in parte arrivo a pensare una cosa, l'unica persona che potrebbe giudicarmi è mia moglie, ma mi dici come fa a giudicarmi quando l'uomo che ha accanto fino a qualche giorno fa e per tutta la loro convivenza le sbatteva in faccia sempre la verità? come potrebbe giudicarmi quando è stata lei l'artefice del mio cambiamento ( e stavolta non scrivo noi gli artefici staminchia se scrivo noi, è stata lei stop.) La donna che più amo e che più mi ama è l'unica donna al mondo che nel tradimento che io ho consumato deve soltanto farsi un bell'esame di coscienza, come me lo sono fatto e sto facendo io. Ma alla fine contuzzo rimane sempre la mia frase iniziale ma che vadano tutti a fanculo.
> 
> Il sesso non è stato esattamente uno schifo, questa donna è davvero speciale in tante cose, ed anche per questo è accaduto quello che è accaduto, ma nel momento in cui il sesso è stato fatto, sesso è rimasto, e chi ha il ricordo di quando fa l'amore o fa sesso con la moglie, perchè in una coppia sposata da anni c'è sesso c'è amore e c'è tutto, di sicuro l'atto sessuale con l'amante non può competere con chi sa che vuol dire amare e fare l'amore e fare sesso con chi si ama.


Ascolta na cosa sul sesso.
Mia moglie mi fa...
Ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Ma se te l'ho data due secondi fa.

E io ah si?
Mi sembrava che fossero mesi.....

Forse per questo devo sempre reiterare le esperienze sessuali perchè mi dimentico...no?

Magari ne ciulo una la mattina...
E poi mi dimentico...
Al pomeriggio vado da n'altra 
La quale mi riempie di botte perchè mi scopre che so di femmina...e mi ero dimenticato di lavarmi la faccia...e avevo tutta la barba pregna di umori ficali...capisci?

E allora nella mia testa è tutta na confusion...e non mi ricordo mai con chi ho fatto l'amore e quando...
Capisci?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per così poco....


e te pare poco?

annamo bene, annamo...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta na cosa sul sesso.
> Mia moglie mi fa...
> Ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Ma se te l'ho data due secondi fa.
> ...


no
replay per una non piu giovane(come dice qualcuno?)


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un idealista....e la questione"cheater"per me non è condivisibile....per un semplice motivo:faccio fatica a  vedere amore!!Poi, il resto ci sta tutto...perchè noi non conosciamo ne le persone ne le cose,non capisco lui e proprio non capiusco lei....!Però capisco pure che la mentalità di una donna siciliana possa esser diversa....magari ci tiene al matrimonio,per i parenti,per gli amici,per i genitori,magari ha paura del distacco,magari paura di rimanere sola,o magari  timore di non poter aver di meglio di una storia simile....insomma è vero noi non possiamo sapere...!!Però dietro tutte le possibili ipotesi non credo ce ne sia una che contempli la parola amore......!Oggi è giusto calcolare...cheater in questo non sbaglia...sulle modalità lasciam perdere...una donna non si dovrebbe far trattare così....però il mio e il tuo alla fine di una storia è fisiologico......!!Insomma calcoli e conpromessi.....non parliamo di amore....l'amore è ben altro....!!


La donna siciliana
è come la donna nana
è tutta tana

Ok magari avrà qualche bafetto qui e là, ma oggi le estetiste fanno miracoli...

Ma capisci...se na siciliana dice Cooonte...già lì mi si rizza capisci?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le parole tue e le ultime di Minerva toccano nervi scoperti e fanno male.
> Ma non è incomprensibile se si capisce quanto dolore e cambiamento può provocare un tradimento in una coppia che si ama. E i cambiamenti che ne conseguono sono appunto cambiamenti radicali che dentro ti trasformano. Il bene il male diventano qualcosa di illusorio. E le scelte nel mio caso sono condizionate dalla realtà che vivo dentro casa.
> 
> Come posso spiegarti ? Io credo nell'amore, ma credo in quell'amore puro, e l'amore puro lo posso trovare nuovamente risposandomi un'altra donna.


Ma noooooooooooooooooo...Ultimo ripigliatiiiiiiii....nooooooooooooooo...
Guarda sai cosa capita se ti risposi un'altra...Ultimo scolteme....ti pregoooooooo....

Ultimoooooooooooooooooooo NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Lothar intervieni...lui non capisce la fortuna di avere incontrato una "brava moglie" .....Cheater Salvate il soldato Ultimooooooooooo....nooooooo...

Ascolta questa musichetta e pensa alle lamentele femminili...e ti ripigli subito...ascoltaaaaaaaaa...

[video=youtube;k1-TrAvp_xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1-TrAvp_xs[/video]


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*Ah*

Ah ecco donna siciliana,quindi nana,tutta tana,che perla di saggezza....porco cazzo!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La donna siciliana
> è come la donna nana
> è tutta tana
> 
> ...


Ossignur...


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco donna siciliana,quindi nana,tutta tana,che perla di saggezza....porco cazzo!!


ed e' ancora l'una e mezza...

figurt' ora di stasera...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*Ex*

Embè io mi collego direttamente stasera allora!


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè io mi collego direttamente stasera allora!


ahahahahahahahah

vabbe' pero' te perdi l'escalescionnn...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

Ciosò....però oggi troppe cazzate nun le reggo.....!Ieri me se sorbito er trio dei"CIULADORES"oggi son stanco.....!I Ciuladores so er conte,er lothar e cheater!!!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> vabbe' pero' te perdi l'escalescionnn...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


ce lasca da soli...bell'amico :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*A*

A bella mia...anzi:A gioia mia ma quei tre te sfonneno i peli dei coioni....i ciuladores so tremendi io ni reggo.....!!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A bella mia...anzi:A gioia mia ma quei tre te sfonneno i peli dei coioni....i ciuladores so tremendi io ni reggo.....!!


scemo!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *La donna siciliana
> è come la donna nana
> è tutta tana
> 
> ...


oèhhh!!!!(parte in neretto)
la seconda parte nn l'ho capita..
mi sa che oggi non va...

(sono siciliana ma questa la apprendo adesso...tutta tana????)


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai ragione Annuccia. Ma così mica ha risolto il problema, ne ha solo creato un altro. A me perlomeno non sembra stia bene, adesso.


Veramente a me non sembrava stasse bene neanche prima...


Non so mi dà l'impressione di uno che parla parla ma non tira mai fuori le cose fino all fine ...forse per non ferire ...
ma così non fa bene....


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Veramente a me non sembrava stasse bene neanche prima*...
> 
> 
> Non so mi dà l'impressione di uno che parla parla ma non tira mai fuori le cose fino all fine ...forse per non ferire ...
> ma così non fa bene....



questo lo penso anche io!

il problema è che secondo me sta facendo un percorso sbagliato...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che c'hai oggi, per caso il coll senter in siopero?
> 
> ahahahah



no pausa pranzo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oèhhh!!!!(parte in neretto)
> la seconda parte nn l'ho capita..
> mi sa che oggi non va...
> 
> (sono siciliana ma questa la apprendo adesso...tutta tana????)


Annù... glissa per favore


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oèhhh!!!!(parte in neretto)
> la seconda parte nn l'ho capita..
> mi sa che oggi non va...
> 
> (sono siciliana ma questa la apprendo adesso...tutta tana????)


annù poi te la spiego è:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

mi è certo passata la voglia di far polemica, giudicare o quant'altro.mi fa tristezza questo thread perchè è come essere al capezzale di un amore malato terminale.
spero solo di aver capito male


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questo lo penso anche io!
> 
> il problema è che secondo me sta facendo un percorso sbagliato...



stava troppo male prima e chi sta male non puo scegliere un percorso con lucidità....
possiamo girarci in torno quanto vogliamo ma credo sia così..

il tradimento è un mostro che sta li...ringhia ricordandoti che il pericolo c'è...ti chiede pure da mangiare e tu lo sfami con il tuo dolore...piu soffri e più il mostro maledetto si alimenta e cresce..
o lo uccidi
o cerchi di ignorarlo lascianodolo morire di fame da solo....

entrambe le cose non sono facili...
anche il mio ancora è li...ogni tanto ringhia piu forte ogni tanto sta zitto...
per colpa sua ho fatto le cose piu assurde e vergognose...
una volta e mi vergogno a dirlo ho pure inseguito per chilometri un'auto credendo che c'era lei dentro....al semaforo mi accorse che era una vecchietta...il capello corto da dietro mi aveva ingannato...avevo pure fretta quel giorno pensa... eppure persi tempo appresso ad una sagoma...
annusavo la sua roba,frugavo le tasche telefono mail...entravo in punta di piedi nella sua stanza quando era davanti al pc per (a modo mio) coglielo di sorpresa....
potevo continuare a vivere così???no..
lui cercava di aiutarmi ma non serviva a nulla...
pensai prima di lasciarlo perchè soffrivo..ma poi ho deciso di riprendermi...e piano piano ci sto riuscendo....
la paura che possa riaccadere c'è e ci sarà sempre,ma nel frattempo dispiacersi e penare non serve...
torno afare le cose che facevo prima e forse qualcosa in piu...mi impongo di non pensare piu a lei per me per me stessa innanzitutto perchè non cambierebbe le cose..E'ACCADUTO ORMAI...BASTA...
non ho voglia di nutrire quel mostro che finirà con lo sbranarmi....


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E anche che quello che ha costruito con sua moglie va ben oltre un errore commesso e subito rimpianto. E qui è lui che pecca, nel non riuscire a superare il suo sogno infranto, buttando alle ortiche una realtà che vale molto di più. Non parlerei così se avesse detto: bon, adesso ho tradito anche io, è capitato, ne sentivo il bisogno e adesso sto meglio o sto come prima o mi sono reso conto che potevo farne a meno.
> Parlare di voler costruire un altro rapporto con un'altra persona perchè questo è irrimediabilmente macchiato è un discorso che a me spaventa molto: lui non sta valutando se l'amore che sua moglie mostra di avere per lui valga la pena della ricostruzione,* Claudio vede la macchia nel suo matrimonio che era immacolato e se ne ritrae inorridito.*
> Ma è solo una macchia, dispiace che ci sia ... ma è solo una macchia.
> E Claudio, sentimi bene: quel tuo sogno si macchierà ancora, un giorno potrà sbagliare quella nuova persona, mettilo pure in conto, sia lo stesso od un altro errore.



ehm...un po' la penso anch'io così
quando ho tradito è stato per chiudere, ed anche la mia ultima storia, quando ho pensato che forse potesse ricominciare perchè ho visto dei cambiamenti, ho però anche pensato che ormai è troppo tardi perchè, dopo che il mio ex mi aveva lasciata, ho avuto un'avventura che lui non sa ma che io so non accetterebbe mai, quindi mi sono tirata indietro...in definitiva non mi sembra di essere in grado di aggiustare ciò che si è rotto

ma capisco che un matrimonio con figli è un'altra cosa


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stava troppo male prima e chi sta male non puo scegliere un percorso con lucidità....
> possiamo girarci in torno quanto vogliamo ma credo sia così..
> 
> il tradimento è un mostro che sta li...ringhia ricordandoti che il pericolo c'è...ti chiede pure da mangiare e tu lo sfami con il tuo dolore...piu soffri e più il mostro maledetto si alimenta e cresce..
> ...


guarda che io il tradimento lo conosco perfettamente....


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che io il tradimento lo conosco perfettamente....


lo so ma non era riferito a nessuno in particolare...era uno sfogo mio del cavolo...
per dire che se nn si reagisce beh ....hai visto Claudio nostro che casino ha combinato....
non lo conosco per carità ma non mi sembra una cattiva persona..ragiona su alcune cose un po a modo suo ma chi non lo fa...
molti lo hanno attaccato perchè ha tradito...si non era la soluzione migliore..ma lui ha reputato di si...
ha fatto tutto il contrario di ciò in cui credeva...perchè non ci crede più...se ci avesse creduto ancora forse non stava nemmeno qui a difendersi giusto???
l'unica colpa che gli ho è di non aver reagito prima, di essersi troppo fermato a riflettere su cose che andrebbero dimenticate se scegli di andare avanti..
sono ripetitiva oggi lo so...


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le parole tue e le ultime di Minerva toccano nervi scoperti e fanno male.
> Ma non è incomprensibile se si capisce quanto dolore e cambiamento può provocare un tradimento in una coppia che si ama. E i cambiamenti che ne conseguono sono appunto cambiamenti radicali che dentro ti trasformano. Il bene il male diventano qualcosa di illusorio. E le scelte nel mio caso sono condizionate dalla realtà che vivo dentro casa.
> 
> Come posso spiegarti ? Io credo nell'amore, ma credo in quell'amore puro, e l'amore puro lo posso trovare nuovamente risposandomi un'altra donna.


Secondo me non ami più tua moglie. E' un legame compromesso in profondità. Non dico che non vi sia affetto, ma la passione o quelle sensazioni che solitamente ti mantengono devoto sono andate.
Probabilmente è stato il suo tradimento a scatenare il tuo progressivo allontanamento, la condizione odierna, il passo verso quel tradimento paventato tra le righe di quello che hai sempre detto, è solo una logica conseguenza. Ma per tornare ad amarla come finora hai predicato non ci sono strategie, ne rimedi. Mentre ti opponi ai messaggi che la tua coscienza ti trasmette, il tuo corpo ha già operato le modifiche del caso e ti istiga, e ti proietta, verso altre esperienze nella modalità che solo il tradimento può concedere.

La consapevolezza che per ritrovare l'amore tu debba risposarti significa che hai bisogno di nuove esperienze. Nonchè di una seconda possibilità. Forse senti di poter dare e poterti dare nuovamente e in modo diverso. Forse senti il bisogno di gestire una relazione, una donna, diversa. Ma la famiglia ti costringe.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no pausa pranzo...


azz che pausa pranzo lungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa che hai...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è certo passata la voglia di far polemica, giudicare o quant'altro.mi fa tristezza questo thread perchè è come essere al capezzale di un amore malato terminale.
> spero solo di aver capito male


Per me invece e' molto paragdimatico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ehm...un po' la penso anch'io così
> quando ho tradito è stato per chiudere, ed anche la mia ultima storia, quando ho pensato che forse potesse ricominciare perchè ho visto dei cambiamenti, ho però anche pensato che ormai è troppo tardi perchè, dopo che il mio ex mi aveva lasciata, ho avuto un'avventura che lui non sa ma che io so non accetterebbe mai, quindi mi sono tirata indietro...in definitiva non mi sembra di essere in grado di aggiustare ciò che si è rotto
> 
> *ma capisco che un matrimonio con figli è un'altra cosa*


esattamente


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ehm...un po' la penso anch'io così
> quando ho tradito è stato per chiudere, ed anche la mia ultima storia, quando ho pensato che forse potesse ricominciare perchè ho visto dei cambiamenti, ho però anche pensato che ormai è troppo tardi perchè, dopo che il mio ex mi aveva lasciata, ho avuto un'avventura che lui non sa ma che io so non accetterebbe mai, quindi mi sono tirata indietro...in definitiva non mi sembra di essere in grado di aggiustare ciò che si è rotto
> 
> ma capisco che un matrimonio con figli è un'altra cosa


balle...e' perfettamente identico...

se non si ha paura del salto nel vuoto o c'e' un porto sicuro dall'altra parte, te schiodi benissimo...

figli o non figli....

se resti e' solo perche' tutto quello detto sopra non ce l'hai...

e chi afferma il contrario mente sapendo di mentina...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esattamente


toh...una mentina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me invece e' molto paragdimatico...


di solito si arriva qua con una storia e se ci sono dei cambiamenti non sono così eclatanti...è come aver assistito ad un 'involuzione inarrestabile fino alla distruzione  e sfascio di un matrimonio .
si intuiva prima che fosse fragile ma così è stato come un castello di carte colpito dall'effetto domino.
grande, enorme tristezza 
perché ultimo non è un traditore con il pelo di lothar e si farà  e causerà del male; come dicevo a tebe tempo fa...i puri fanno danni infinitamente più grandi dei cinici .
perché non te lo aspetti, va bene.. e perché sono goffi  e contradditori anche dentro di loro.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito si arriva qua con una storia e se ci sono dei cambiamenti non sono così eclatanti...è come aver assistito ad un 'involuzione inarrestabile fino alla distruzione  e sfascio di un matrimonio .
> si intuiva prima che fosse fragile ma così è stato come un castello di carte colpito dall'effetto domino.
> grande, enorme tristezza
> perché ultimo non è un traditore con il pelo di lothar e si farà  e causerà del male; come dicevo a tebe tempo fa...i puri fanno danni infinitamente più grandi dei cinici .
> perché non te lo aspetti, va bene.. e perché sono goffi  e contradditori anche dentro di loro.


Si e' come se con Claudio il tempo di una storia si fosse compresso...

pero' l'allungamento delle altre storie, magari lo perdi perche' se ne vanno e non scrivono piu' oppure dato che se raccontano da molto piu' tempo le stesse cazzate, magari se so' pure ipnotizzati e finiscono pure per crederci alla nuova realta' deformata...

piu' che fare i notai nun se po' fa'...ognuno facesse sempre che cazzo glije pare...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito si arriva qua con una storia e se ci sono dei cambiamenti non sono così eclatanti...è come aver assistito ad un 'involuzione inarrestabile fino alla distruzione e sfascio di un matrimonio .
> si intuiva prima che fosse fragile ma così è stato come un castello di carte colpito dall'effetto domino.
> grande, enorme tristezza
> perché ultimo non è un traditore con il pelo di lothar e si farà e causerà del male; come dicevo a tebe tempo fa...i puri fanno danni infinitamente più grandi dei cinici .
> perché non te lo aspetti, va bene.. e perché sono goffi e contradditori anche dentro di loro.


concordo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> toh...una mentina...
> 
> ahahahahah


No Ste... non è questione di schiodi o non schiodi. Se hai dei figli hai delle responsabilità anche verso di loro e prima di prendere una decisione devi valutare anche alla luce degli effetti che ci saranno sulla loro vita, emotivamente e praticamente. Non ci si può permettere di agire sotto impulso o comunque in una condizione irrazionale. Se c'è la possibilità di salvare il matrimonio, si ha il dovere di provarci, nei loro confronti. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito si arriva qua con una storia e se ci sono dei cambiamenti non sono così eclatanti...è come aver assistito ad un 'involuzione inarrestabile fino alla distruzione e sfascio di un matrimonio .
> si intuiva prima che fosse fragile ma così è stato come un castello di carte colpito dall'effetto domino.
> grande, enorme tristezza
> perché ultimo non è un traditore con il pelo di lothar e si farà e causerà del male; come dicevo a tebe tempo fa...i puri fanno danni infinitamente più grandi dei cinici .
> perché non te lo aspetti, va bene.. e perché sono goffi e contradditori anche dentro di loro.


Io spero che adesso si prenda una pausa da tutto, e che rivaluti le cose a bocce ferme.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Ste... non è questione di schiodi o non schiodi. Se hai dei figli hai delle responsabilità anche verso di loro e prima di prendere una decisione devi valutare anche alla luce degli effetti che ci saranno sulla loro vita, emotivamente e praticamente. Non ci si può permettere di agire sotto impulso o comunque in una condizione irrazionale. Se c'è la possibilità di salvare il matrimonio, si ha il dovere di provarci, nei loro confronti. Tutto qui.


altro che fregatene  e vaffanculo.
ma credo che in questo suo essere schizofrenico ultimo mantenga la parte sana che gli sta gridando che cazzo stai facendo


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo me non ami più tua moglie. E' un legame compromesso in profondità. Non dico che non vi sia affetto, ma la passione o quelle sensazioni che solitamente ti mantengono devoto sono andate.
> Probabilmente è stato il suo tradimento a scatenare il tuo progressivo allontanamento, la condizione odierna, il passo verso quel tradimento paventato tra le righe di quello che hai sempre detto, è solo una logica conseguenza. Ma per tornare ad amarla come finora hai predicato non ci sono strategie, ne rimedi. Mentre ti opponi ai messaggi che la tua coscienza ti trasmette, il tuo corpo ha già operato le modifiche del caso e ti istiga, e ti proietta, verso altre esperienze nella modalità che solo il tradimento può concedere.
> 
> La consapevolezza che per ritrovare l'amore tu debba risposarti significa che hai bisogno di nuove esperienze. Nonchè di una seconda possibilità. Forse senti di poter dare e poterti dare nuovamente e in modo diverso. Forse senti il bisogno di gestire una relazione, una donna, diversa. Ma la famiglia ti costringe.



a me lo  che ha messo Claudio quando ha scritto che l'altra è l'amante mi ha fatto pensare più o meno la stessa cosa...


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Ste... non è questione di schiodi o non schiodi. Se hai dei figli hai delle responsabilità anche verso di loro e prima di prendere una decisione devi valutare anche alla luce degli effetti che ci saranno sulla loro vita, emotivamente e praticamente. Non ci si può permettere di agire sotto impulso o comunque in una condizione irrazionale. Se c'è la possibilità di salvare il matrimonio, si ha il dovere di provarci, nei loro confronti. Tutto qui.


Ma sei intelligente, perche' ti autoconvinci pure tu delle cazzate?...ahahahah

quanno te parte la brocca ED HAI IL PORTO SICURO CHE TI ASPETTA, LA BARCA MOLLA GLI ORMEGGI E CHI S'E' VISTO S'E' VISTO!!!!!!

senza se e senza ma...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma sei intelligente, perche' ti autoconvinci pure tu delle cazzate?...ahahahah
> 
> quanno te parte la brocca ED HAI IL PORTO SICURO CHE TI ASPETTA, LA BARCA MOLLA GLI ORMEGGI E CHI S'E' VISTO S'E' VISTO!!!!!!
> 
> senza se e senza ma...


Il porto sicuro lui lo deve dare ai suoi figli, il tempo delle cazzate è finito quando li ha messi al mondo. Questo è. Poi quello che succederà succederà... ma per lui porti sicuri non li vedo all'orizzonte. Non è che ti sposi tutte quelle che... no?????? sul fatto che sia partita la brocca credo siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto quello che dovevo con estrema sincerità, cercando di rispondere alle domande, e nel frattempo mi analizzo leggendovi e rispondendo e rispondendomi.
> 
> Ora mi fermo, e non vorrei essere frainteso in questo, ma ho bisogno di realizzare il tutto con estrema realtà.
> 
> Leggerò se c'è da leggere, cercando di non rispondere, perchè mi conosco, e so quanto mi è difficile non rispondere, vedi quel cretino di ex che sembra aver avuto delle conferme da parte mia, quando invece è tutto il contrario, ma faglielo capire a certi "soggetti" è molto difficile.


Troppe "voci" fanno anche confusione!

Se hai fatto quello che hai fatto c'è una motivazione. Cerca di andare al di la' e non fermarti alle spiegazioni che ti dai tu. Nulla si fa per caso.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il porto sicuro lui lo deve dare ai suoi figli, il tempo delle cazzate è finito quando li ha messi al mondo. Questo è. Poi quello che succederà succederà... ma per lui porti sicuri non li vedo all'orizzonte. Non è che ti sposi tutte quelle che... no?????? sul fatto che sia partita la brocca credo siamo tutti d'accordo.



in effetti 'sta cosa del risposarsi è sorprendente!
sarà mica innamorato?


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il porto sicuro lui lo deve dare ai suoi figli, il tempo delle cazzate è finito quando li ha messi al mondo. Questo è. Poi quello che succederà succederà... ma per lui porti sicuri non li vedo all'orizzonte. Non è che ti sposi tutte quelle che... no?????? sul fatto che sia partita la brocca credo siamo tutti d'accordo.


Il caso di tuo marito in dettaglio non lo conosco, pero' in questo ambito, le scelte che si compiono sono quasi sempre "RISULTATI" di scelte di altri/e...

e manco er padreterno me convincera' del contrario...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> in effetti 'sta cosa del risposarsi è sorprendente!
> sarà mica innamorato?


Non credo lei assuma questo ruolo adesso. Il fatto è che questa amante, che sembra quasi irreale.

Lui, a lei, non ci è arrivato per caso. E' il suo vissuto a farla da padrone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo lei assuma questo ruolo adesso. Il fatto è che questa amante, che sembra quasi irreale.
> 
> Lui, a lei, non ci è arrivato per caso. E' il suo vissuto a farla da padrone.


Infatti è questo il lato che più mi preoccupa. Detto fuori dai denti, il sentimento che descrivevi tu prima nel post, l'ho provato anche io. Ma a livello razionale so benissimo che non c'entra nulla con l'amore per mio marito. E in ultima analisi, l'ultima cosa alla quale potrei pensare se ascoltassi quella vocina è risposarmi. Quella è la cosa enorme.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo lei assuma questo ruolo adesso. Il fatto è che questa amante, che sembra quasi irreale.
> 
> Lui, a lei, non ci è arrivato per caso. E' il suo vissuto a farla da padrone.


però a me non sembra irreale
intendo dire: secondo me lei c'entra qualcosa, gli ha fatto come perdere la testa
non che voglio addossare la "colpa" a lei, ma forse è una persona completamente diversa dalla moglie, che chissà cosa ci ha visto lui
non so come spiegarmi, tipo il raggio di sole


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il caso di tuo marito in dettaglio non lo conosco, pero' in questo ambito, le scelte che si compiono sono quasi sempre "RISULTATI" di scelte di altri/e...
> 
> e manco er padreterno me convincera' del contrario...
> 
> ahahahah


Qui non puoi parlare finquando, almeno per l'inesperienza dell'interessato, non si arriva al punto di rottura. Deve sbatterci evidentemente, a volte non si rinsavisce con le sole proprie forze.

Il problema è e resta la realtà del rapporto con la moglie. Ma i figli sono sempre un punto fermo per fortuna.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Qui non puoi parlare finquando, almeno per l'inesperienza dell'interessato, non si arriva al punto di rottura. Deve sbatterci evidentemente, a volte non si rinsavisce con le sole proprie forze.
> 
> Il problema è e resta la realtà del rapporto con la moglie. Ma i figli sono sempre un punto fermo per fortuna.


Quindi rinsavisci se la storia dall'altra parte ti va storta?...

pero' sulla tua considerazione che i figli siano un freno, anche nel tuo caso ti rifugi dietro gli alibi...


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti è questo il lato che più mi preoccupa. Detto fuori dai denti, il sentimento che descrivevi tu prima nel post, l'ho provato anche io. Ma a livello razionale so benissimo che non c'entra nulla con l'amore per mio marito. E in ultima analisi, l'ultima cosa alla quale potrei pensare se ascoltassi quella vocina è risposarmi. Quella è la cosa enorme.


Ma tu sei tu, e sai che per continuare ad esserlo non hai bisogno di altri o altro. Quindi sai che è meglio risparmiarle quelle forze.
E' soprattutto una questione di autostima.

In ogni caso non direi che non c'entra nulla col rapporto ufficiale. Le situazioni di contorno sono invece un sintomo.


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quindi rinsavisci se la storia dall'altra parte ti va storta?...
> 
> pero' sulla tua considerazione che i figli siano un freno, anche nel tuo caso ti rifugi dietro gli alibi...


No dicevo che la storia parallela, che per me non ha il valore che gli state attribuendo, lo porterà, sperò a riconsiderarsi. Guarda che non è da tutti arrivarci facendo solo il salto degli ostacoli.

Solo una cosa sui figli. Per loro mi immolerei, anche solo pensando di fare la cosa giusta per loro, anche errando.
Ma non nascondendomi. Per me non sono un freno, sono solo un'oasi in questo marasma di cazzate e sentimenti. Ne sono quasi stufo sinceramente.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No dicevo che la storia parallela, che per me non ha il valore che gli state attribuendo, lo porterà, sperò a riconsiderarsi. Guarda che non è da tutti arrivarci facendo solo il salto degli ostacoli.
> 
> Solo una cosa sui figli. Per loro mi immolerei, anche solo pensando di fare la cosa giusta per loro, anche errando.
> Ma non nascondendomi. Per me non sono un freno, sono solo un'oasi in questo marasma di cazzate e sentimenti. Ne sono quasi stufo sinceramente.


per me i figli sono una forza, danno il coraggio  e lo scopo, anche in questi casi


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> però a me non sembra irreale
> intendo dire: secondo me lei c'entra qualcosa, gli ha fatto come perdere la testa
> non che voglio addossare la "colpa" a lei, ma forse è una persona completamente diversa dalla moglie, che chissà cosa ci ha visto lui
> non so come spiegarmi, tipo il raggio di sole


Si si, sono d'accordo. Facevo solo riferimento alla realtà dei fatti visti dall'esterno.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> No dicevo che la storia parallela, che per me non ha il valore che gli state attribuendo, lo porterà, sperò a riconsiderarsi. Guarda che non è da tutti arrivarci facendo solo il salto degli ostacoli.
> 
> Solo una cosa sui figli. Per loro mi immolerei, anche solo pensando di fare la cosa giusta per loro, anche errando.
> Ma non nascondendomi. Per me non sono un freno, sono solo un'oasi in questo marasma di cazzate e sentimenti. Ne sono quasi stufo sinceramente.


Che c'entra il provare amore per i propri figli con il lasciare la baracca per un'amante che ci aspetta?

chi non lo fa non e' che e' perche' prova piu' amore di chi invece passa in un altro letto, piu' semplicemente non ha piu' il letto sicuro ove andare...

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> per me i figli sono una forza, danno il coraggio  e lo scopo, anche in questi casi


Sono un punto fermo. Quanto di più razionale possa esserci nel momento in cui non vogliamo che il loro bene.

Che poi vengano strumentalizzati è un altro discorso. E sarebbe la dimostrazione che peggio del tradimento ci sono ben altri aspetti.


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E anche che quello che ha costruito con sua moglie va ben oltre un errore commesso e subito rimpianto. E qui è lui che pecca, nel non riuscire a superare il suo sogno infranto, buttando alle ortiche una realtà che vale molto di più. Non parlerei così se avesse detto: bon, adesso ho tradito anche io, è capitato, ne sentivo il bisogno e adesso sto meglio o sto come prima o mi sono reso conto che potevo farne a meno.
> Parlare di voler costruire un altro rapporto con un'altra persona perchè questo è irrimediabilmente macchiato è un discorso che a me spaventa molto: lui non sta valutando se l'amore che sua moglie mostra di avere per lui valga la pena della ricostruzione, Claudio vede la macchia nel suo matrimonio che era immacolato e se ne ritrae inorridito.
> Ma è solo una macchia, dispiace che ci sia ... ma *è solo una macchia.
> E Claudio, sentimi bene: quel tuo sogno si macchierà ancora, un giorno potrà sbagliare quella nuova persona, mettilo pure in conto, sia lo stesso od un altro errore*.


E' vero quello che dici, concordo pienamente con te. 

La macchia ci sta, può capitare.

La cosa importante, però, è che si analizzi a fondo perchè è capitata, cosa c'era di sbagliato, cosa non funzionava e riflettere su quali cambiamenti affrontare per superare.
Non si supera archiviando e cercando di andare avanti cercando nel rapporto le stesse cose di prima, perchè quelle cose non esistono più. Quindi, o il rapporto si distrugge per ricostruirsi su nuove basi, o il fallimento diventa probabile.

A me pare che Claudio ricerchi nel suo matrimonio cose che è destinato a non trovare più. Cerca la purezza, ma col tradimento la purezza non è che un bel ricordo. Cerca la perfezione, ma sua moglie, ai suoi occhi, è un essere imperfetto che lo ha deluso sbagliando irrimediabilmente. E' una strada senza uscita, perchè lui non si è spostato di un millimetro, non ha messo in discussione il suo modo di amare la moglie, non si è confrontato con il suo lato umano e terreno. E in quest'ottica, trasformarsi in traditore non può che avvolgerlo in una spirale pericolosa.

E' vero che le persone ingenue sono le più pericolose, come dice Minerva. Più si crede nel bene assoluto, più si aspira all'ideale, più ogni errore fa sentire in caduta libera. Lo so, perchè è capitato anche a me. E in caduta libera ci ho passato due anni, prima di decidere di fermarmi.

Non so come evolverà la situazione di Claudio, ma il mio consiglio è di fare uno sforzo per tirarsi fuori da questa spirale negativa. Prendendosi una pausa, riflettendo per conto proprio, facendosi aiutare da un terapeuta... senza giustificarsi mai, mettendo in discussione anche se stesso. E' facile per chi è stato tradito dare la colpa al traditore delle proprie cazzate. Il punto è che sempre cazzate sono. Almeno bisognerebbe avere la lucidità per analizzarle come tali e coglierne il vero significato.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di solito si arriva qua con una storia e se ci sono dei cambiamenti non sono così eclatanti...è come aver assistito ad un 'involuzione inarrestabile fino alla distruzione  e sfascio di un matrimonio .
> si intuiva prima che fosse fragile ma così è stato come un castello di carte colpito dall'effetto domino.
> grande, enorme tristezza
> *perché ultimo non è un traditore con il pelo di lothar e si farà  e causerà del male; come dicevo a tebe tempo fa...i puri fanno danni infinitamente più grandi dei cinici .
> perché non te lo aspetti, va bene.. e perché sono goffi  e contradditori anche dentro di loro.*


*
*
Dio quant'è vero...


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sono un punto fermo. Quanto di più razionale possa esserci nel momento in cui non vogliamo che il loro bene.
> 
> Che poi vengano strumentalizzati è un altro discorso. E sarebbe la dimostrazione che peggio del tradimento ci sono ben altri aspetti.


JON si tradisce per egoismo mica perche' si e' missionari...ahahahah

e per egoismo si mollano anche loro tranquillamente se ci sono ripeto le condizioni giuste per farlo....

e li si usano sempre per egoismo come armi contro l'altro coniuge....

non discutiamo di cose che non sono...


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chi non lo fa non e' che e' perche' prova piu' amore di chi invece passa in un altro letto, piu' semplicemente non ha piu' il letto sicuro ove andare...


Questo è vero. Ma è solo una prospettiva. La tua, presumibilmente la nostra.

Ma io ho visto con i miei occhi gli effetti che già i soli conflitti di famiglia hanno sui bambini. Ammetto la separazione solo quando l'unione forzata provoca danni peggiori della separazione stessa.

Forse è un mio limite, ma non voglio anime sulla mia coscienza. Però il discorso rischia di prendere una sola piega.


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> JON si tradisce per egoismo mica perche' si e' missionari...ahahahah
> 
> e per egoismo si mollano anche loro tranquillamente se ci sono ripeto le condizioni giuste per farlo....
> 
> ...


Esatto, benissimo.

Li si strumentalizza, quando lo si fa, per egoismo. Ma siamo sempre egoisti?


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Ma è solo una prospettiva. La tua, presumibilmente la nostra.
> 
> Ma io ho visto con i miei occhi gli effetti che già i soli conflitti di famiglia hanno sui bambini. Ammetto la separazione solo quando l'unione forzata provoca danni peggiori della separazione stessa.
> 
> Forse è un mio limite, ma non voglio anime sulla mia coscienza. Però il discorso rischia di prendere una sola piega.


Sinceramente non conosco la tua storia...pero' sono quasi tutte sovrapponibili...


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Esatto, benissimo.
> 
> Li si strumentalizza, quando lo si fa, per egoismo. Ma siamo sempre egoisti?


direi proprio di si' oseno' manco partirebbe il tradimento...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Ma è solo una prospettiva. La tua, presumibilmente la nostra.
> 
> Ma io ho visto con i miei occhi gli effetti che già i soli conflitti di famiglia hanno sui bambini. *Ammetto la separazione solo quando l'unione forzata provoca danni peggiori della separazione stessa.
> *
> Forse è un mio limite, ma non voglio anime sulla mia coscienza. Però il discorso rischia di prendere una sola piega.


aggiungo che i figli li amerai e ti ameranno comunque sempre...ti separi dal marito/moglie non da loro...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Caro Ultimo,
Io non capisco perchè devi sempre demonizzare tutto eh? Siamo uomini di una certa età e si suppone di una certa consapevolezza. Dici il vero non con altri è il collocquio che con te. 
Vi sono delle cose che sono solo tra te e tua moglie, cose che esistono solo perchè voi due avete dato una forma e una sembianza a loro. Trovo che tua moglie ha sbagliato a dirti del tradimento: poteva benissimo tenerselo per sè.
Come sai io non posseggo la tua purezza di cuore, e sono persuaso che se una donna di sua sponte mi confida un tradimento lo fa solo con uno scopo preciso: ferirmi. Suona così: Ma cosa credi tu bell'imbusto guarda che ti ho perfino tradito. Mi suona come quella volta che mia moglie mi disse: Cosa credi io avevo deciso di lasciarti poi non ne sono stata capace. O quando le dissi basta io me ne cerco un'altra e lei rispose vediamo chi trovi tu. Mio caro fu da quella due frasi che io gettai nel cesso tutto l'amore dolcestilnovista e angelicato.
Ora ti immagino tu che mi racconti al bar di tua moglie qui e tua moglie là, e un brutto giorno tra le lacrime mi dici...Conte mi ha fatto cornuto. Ti avrei detto: Ma lo vedi? Eh Ma lo vedi che nessuna è santa neppure tua sorella neppure tua moglie, ma lo vedi che ho ragione io...che alla fine della fiera sono tutte putane? Eh? Ora vai a casa e urlale in faccia: TROIA. E poi perdonala.
Sento comunque che tua moglie ti abbia confidato questa cosa come quella volta che un amico al bar disperato ci doveva confidare di aver fatto una cosa terribile che non lo faceva più dormire la notte. Ed era un tipo di una semplicità infinita. Cosa aveva che lo devastava dentro? Niente di che mio caro Ultimo...il tizio era andato con una prostituta e si sentiva na merda. Lo salvammo, dicendo tra le risate che non aveva fatto nulla di grave e che era una cosa che tutti noi uomini avevamo fatto. Ha sempre taciuto alla moglie questa cosa. Sua moglie lo avrebbe massacrato.
Ora per farti passare tutto sto disagio, hai abiurato anche tu, a tutti i tuoi principi etici, e hai tradito.
Mi piace pensare che lo hai fatto per capire che, in definitiva, proprio questi principi astratti ti facevano così soffrire, no?
Ora io ti consiglio di non dire nulla a tua moglie.
Poi prendi le tue corna e le sue e le getti nel cesso.
Anch'io a 17 anni credevo le cose che credi tu riguardo all'amore e all'amare.
Avevo le mie buone ragioni per credere a idee false.
Più che amare una donna hai idealizzato l'idea dell'amore e del matrimonio in sè.
Tutti tendiamo alla perfezione, ma nessuno è perfetto.
Ma viviamo in un mondo dove ogni giorno incrociamo persone che si credono perfette.
Non è così.


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> JON si tradisce per egoismo mica perche' si e' missionari...ahahahah
> 
> e per egoismo si mollano anche loro tranquillamente se ci sono ripeto le condizioni giuste per farlo....
> 
> ...


Ma se ci sono tantissime storie di persone che dichiarano amore folle per l'amante eppure restano anni accanto ai compagni ufficiali... non è questione di avere un letto sicuro, non è sufficiente per seppellire un matrimonio. Il letto sicuro ce l'abbiamo tutti se vogliamo, trovare amanti non è poi tanto difficile.

Quello che serve è la consapevolezza, lo schiaffo in piena faccia che ti apre gli occhi. E a volte, ritrovarsi nel letto di un altro e starci bene ti costringe ad aprire gli occhi.
Così come a volte scoprire di essere stati traditi ti fa capire quante cose non funzionavano nel rapporto anche prima che ci fosse il tradimento.

Il tradimento è comunque una grossa frattura, è impossibile da ignorare. E se volessimo dargli una connotazione positiva, direi che è proprio quella di essere un sintomo inequivocabile.


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> direi proprio di si' oseno' manco partirebbe il tradimento...


Ma lascia perdere il tradimento. Tu solitamente associ i figli agli alibi messi in atta in un rapporto colmo di lacune. E sono d'accordo sul fatto che questo accada.

Ma spesso non è cosi. E chiaro che i figli assumono quel ruolo se una coppia procede alla deriva persa addirittura nei tradimenti.
Ma io parlo di figli utili a rifondare una coppia con anni di unione alle spalle. Parlo di serietà, non di amore, passione....e tradimenti.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Ultimo,
> Io non capisco perchè devi sempre demonizzare tutto eh? Siamo uomini di una certa età e si suppone di una certa consapevolezza. Dici il vero non con altri è il collocquio che con te.
> Vi sono delle cose che sono solo tra te e tua moglie, cose che esistono solo perchè voi due avete dato una forma e una sembianza a loro.* Trovo che tua moglie ha sbagliato a dirti del tradimento: poteva benissimo tenerselo per sè.
> *Come sai io non posseggo la tua purezza di cuore, e sono persuaso che se una donna di sua sponte mi confida un tradimento lo fa solo con uno scopo preciso: ferirmi. Suona così: *Ma cosa credi tu bell'imbusto guarda che ti ho perfino tradito*. Mi suona come quella volta che mia moglie mi disse: Cosa credi io avevo deciso di lasciarti poi non ne sono stata capace. O quando le dissi basta io me ne cerco un'altra e lei rispose vediamo chi trovi tu. Mio caro fu da quella due frasi che io gettai nel cesso tutto l'amore dolcestilnovista e angelicato.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se ci sono tantissime storie di persone che dichiarano amore folle per l'amante eppure restano anni accanto ai compagni ufficiali... non è questione di avere un letto sicuro, non è sufficiente per seppellire un matrimonio. Il letto sicuro ce l'abbiamo tutti se vogliamo, trovare amanti non è poi tanto difficile.
> 
> Quello che serve è la consapevolezza, lo schiaffo in piena faccia che ti apre gli occhi. E a volte, ritrovarsi nel letto di un altro e starci bene ti costringe ad aprire gli occhi.
> Così come a volte scoprire di essere stati traditi ti fa capire quante cose non funzionavano nel rapporto anche prima che ci fosse il tradimento.
> ...


Ma certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo eheheheheheheehehehe...
Wovl!:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma non capisco la spirale negativa di Ultimo...
Può sempre essere il suo battesimo per il lunapork eh?
E se la moglie recrimina qualcosa le si dice...
Ehi ciccia chi ha tradito per prima ? Io o te?
Quindi adesso zitta che mi voglio divertire un po' anch'io eh?
Sennò...andale quella è la porta eh?

Bau bau fece il cane...
Miao miao disse il gatto...

Sai meglio di me
Che aperta la stalla
I buoi...


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


eppure questa volta a me il consiglio non dispiace del tutto:
magari vomitando addosso il dolore reciproco potessero ritrovarsi.


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere il tradimento. Tu solitamente associ i figli agli alibi messi in atta in un rapporto colmo di lacune. E sono d'accordo sul fatto che questo accada.
> 
> Ma spesso non è cosi. E chiaro che i figli assumono quel ruolo se una coppia procede alla deriva persa addirittura nei tradimenti.
> Ma io parlo di *figli utili* a rifondare una coppia con anni di unione alle spalle. Parlo di serietà, non di amore, passione....e tradimenti.


I figli non possono essere utili se l'unione è compromessa.

Possono essere uno stimolo a riflettere, evitando di prendere decisioni impulsive dettate dalla rabbia e dall'orgoglio.

Ma il cammino di una coppia deve essere affrontato in coppia.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Ultimo,
> Io non capisco perchè devi sempre demonizzare tutto eh? Siamo uomini di una certa età e si suppone di una certa consapevolezza. Dici il vero non con altri è il collocquio che con te.
> Vi sono delle cose che sono solo tra te e tua moglie, cose che esistono solo perchè voi due avete dato una forma e una sembianza a loro. Trovo che tua moglie ha sbagliato a dirti del tradimento: poteva benissimo tenerselo per sè.
> Come sai io non posseggo la tua purezza di cuore, e sono persuaso che se una donna di sua sponte mi confida un tradimento lo fa solo con uno scopo preciso: ferirmi. Suona così: Ma cosa credi tu bell'imbusto guarda che ti ho perfino tradito. Mi suona come quella volta che mia moglie mi disse: Cosa credi io avevo deciso di lasciarti poi non ne sono stata capace. O quando le dissi basta io me ne cerco un'altra e lei rispose vediamo chi trovi tu. Mio caro fu da quella due frasi che io gettai nel cesso tutto l'amore dolcestilnovista e angelicato.
> ...


:up:

e ricomincia da capo 
sul serio..


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure questa volta a me il consiglio non dispiace del tutto:
> magari vomitando addosso il dolore reciproco potessero ritrovarsi.


Mi riferivo al neretto....

...io mi auguro che possano ritrovarsi...ma ho come la sensazione che ultimo la sua decisione l'abbia già presa


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al neretto....
> 
> ...io mi auguro che possano ritrovarsi...ma ho come la sensazione che ultimo la sua decisione l'abbia già presa


scusa quale sarebbe..perchè io ho capito poco...omeglio troppe contraddizioni...
perdo spesso il filo scusa...


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo eheheheheheheehehehe...
> Wovl!:up::up::up::up::up:
> Ma* non capisco la spirale negativa di Ultimo*...
> Può sempre essere il suo battesimo per il lunapork eh?
> ...


Sai Conte, dipende come si affronta un tradimento. Se diventa una variabile da mettere in gioco all'interno del rapporto, un modo per aprire una crisi, per sperimentare altre vie... o se, semplicemente, è un modo per tenersi a galla evitando di sprofondare nella disperazione e andare avanti senza mettere in discussione. In quest'ultimo caso lo trovo un po' rischioso, ecco.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se ci sono tantissime storie di persone che dichiarano amore folle per l'amante eppure restano anni accanto ai compagni ufficiali... non è questione di avere un letto sicuro, non è sufficiente per seppellire un matrimonio. Il letto sicuro ce l'abbiamo tutti se vogliamo, trovare amanti non è poi tanto difficile.
> 
> Quello che serve è la consapevolezza, lo schiaffo in piena faccia che ti apre gli occhi. E a volte, ritrovarsi nel letto di un altro e starci bene ti costringe ad aprire gli occhi.
> Così come a volte scoprire di essere stati traditi ti fa capire quante cose non funzionavano nel rapporto anche prima che ci fosse il tradimento.
> ...


Si pero' sole mo' dobbiamo vedere se quelli che pigliano per il culo quanto voglianoinvestire nella nuova storia...

cioe' se io ti considero solo una sfogacazzi e' logico che non mollo mia moglie, pero' se oltre al solosesso instauro anche altro il discorso cambia completamente e poi bisogna vedere la disponibilita' della controparte a lasciare il coso a casa per andare insieme a te o se non lo fa piu' scoprire che ti sei fatta un film per niente...

io mica parlo di Lothar....

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I figli non possono essere utili se l'unione è compromessa.
> 
> Possono essere uno stimolo a riflettere, evitando di prendere decisioni impulsive dettate dalla rabbia e dall'orgoglio.
> 
> Ma il cammino di una coppia deve essere affrontato in coppia.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I figli non possono essere utili se l'unione è compromessa.
> 
> Possono essere uno stimolo a riflettere, evitando di prendere decisioni impulsive dettate dalla rabbia e dall'orgoglio.
> 
> Ma il cammino di una coppia deve essere affrontato in coppia.



:up:

avrei tanto voluto approvarti...ma dice che devo dare altra reputazione in giro prima di darla a te...a questo proposito(scusa ma sono inesperta)perchè?cosa vuol dire...(lungi da me cambiare discorso ma non capisco...)


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa quale sarebbe..perchè io ho capito poco...omeglio troppe contraddizioni...
> perdo spesso il filo scusa...


oggi per te non è proprio giornata è???

....ma io credo che Ultimo sia consapevole che il suo matrimonio non puù andare avanti cosi....ha scritto che potrebbe essere di nuovo felice risposandosi, ha scritto che ha un'amante e che continuano a vedersi...
ha iniziato dicendo che non gli era piaciuto e siamo arrivati al fatto che sia felice di questa persona nella sua vita.


----------



## JON (14 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I figli non possono essere utili se l'unione è compromessa.
> 
> Possono essere uno stimolo a riflettere, evitando di prendere decisioni impulsive dettate dalla rabbia e dall'orgoglio.
> 
> Ma il cammino di una coppia deve essere affrontato in coppia.


Si, ma se prendi solo due parole fai diventare quello che cercavo di dire diverso da quello che hai detto. Perchè sono d'accordissimo con te.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> avrei tanto voluto approvarti...ma dice che devo dare altra reputazione in giro prima di darla a te...a questo proposito(scusa ma sono inesperta)perchè?cosa vuol dire...(lungi da me cambiare discorso ma non capisco...)


Perchè il sistema è fatto in un modo che tu non puoi approvare o disapprovare ripetutamente lo stesso utente eh?
Non sarebbe corretto no?
Sai che casino?
Quindi dopo che hai dato tot di reputazione in giro puoi ridarla allo stesso utente eh?
Ma ricorda, fa come me, pensa di approvare un testo e non un autore.


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere il tradimento. Tu solitamente associ i figli agli alibi messi in atta in un rapporto colmo di lacune. E sono d'accordo sul fatto che questo accada.
> 
> Ma spesso non è cosi. E chiaro che i figli assumono quel ruolo se una coppia procede alla deriva persa addirittura nei tradimenti.
> Ma io parlo di figli utili a rifondare una coppia con anni di unione alle spalle. Parlo di serietà, non di amore, passione....e tradimenti.


Io i figli li vedo solo come alibi per fare o non fare qualcosa...

se io volessi ricucire o no con mia moglie cazzo c'entrano i figli?

boh?

vogliamo fare i martiri?

e facciamo i martiri...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sai Conte, dipende come si affronta un tradimento. Se diventa una variabile da mettere in gioco all'interno del rapporto, un modo per aprire una crisi, per sperimentare altre vie... o se, semplicemente, è un modo per tenersi a galla evitando di sprofondare nella disperazione e andare avanti senza mettere in discussione. In quest'ultimo caso lo trovo un po' rischioso, ecco.


Beh dipende che cosa speri di trovare andando con altre persone eh?
Nel lunapork ci stanno solo le giostre con le lucette eh?
Nulla vieta che chi entra nel castello fatato di cartapesta
Sogni che sia un vero castello eh?
Ma disperazione de che?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si pero' sole mo' dobbiamo vedere se quelli che pigliano per il culo quanto voglianoinvestire nella nuova storia...
> 
> cioe' se io ti considero solo una sfogacazzi e' logico che non mollo mia moglie, pero' se oltre al solosesso instauro anche altro il discorso cambia completamente e poi bisogna vedere la disponibilita' della controparte a lasciare il coso a casa per andare insieme a te o se non lo fa piu' scoprire che ti sei fatta un film per niente...
> 
> ...


ma cosa dici io sono innnnnnaaaammmorrrrato dell'''altra''..cosi'tanto che sto cacciando una che Tebe al confronto e'S.Maria Goretti.....ahhahahh


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dipende che cosa speri di trovare andando con altre persone eh?
> Nel lunapork ci stanno solo le giostre con le lucette eh?
> Nulla vieta che chi entra nel castello fatato di cartapesta
> Sogni che sia un vero castello eh?
> Ma disperazione de che?


grande e azzeccata metafora


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma cosa dici io sono innnnnnaaaammmorrrrato dell'''altra''..cosi'tanto che sto cacciando una che Tebe al confronto e'S.Maria Goretti.....ahhahahh


procedi pure...

EGO TE ABSOLVO!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi per te non è proprio giornata è???
> 
> ....ma io credo che Ultimo sia consapevole che il suo matrimonio non puù andare avanti cosi....ha scritto che potrebbe essere di nuovo felice risposandosi, ha scritto che ha un'amante e che continuano a vedersi...
> *ha iniziato dicendo che non gli era piaciuto e siamo arrivati al fatto che sia felice di questa persona nella sua vita*.


che nn gli era piaciuto lo avevo letto...
e risposi ironizzando
ritenta..può anche non fare schifo...
ma...ma Claudioooooooooooooooooo non mi dire che mi hai dato retta che vengo fin li e ti uccido...!!!!!!!!!
se puoi cancellare l'amore così tanto acclamato in km e km di parole tutte meravigliose... pagine e pagine di post...incontrando una persona che nemmeno credo conosci bene...
e' uno scherzo vero??
o forse quella donna non l'amavi più da tempo...
no..secondo me è solo confuso diamogli tempo..e tregua soprattutto...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che nn gli era piaciuto lo avevo letto...
> e risposi ironizzando
> ritenta..può anche non fare schifo...
> ma...ma Claudioooooooooooooooooo non mi dire che mi hai dato retta che vengo fin li e ti uccido...!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ha scritto che la conosce da un po...che lei continua ad andare a trovarlo...e l'ha definita la sua amante!
spero anch'io che sia una fase di confusione cosmica


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che nn gli era piaciuto lo avevo letto...
> e risposi ironizzando
> ritenta..può anche non fare schifo...
> ma...ma Claudioooooooooooooooooo non mi dire che mi hai dato retta che vengo fin li e ti uccido...!!!!!!!!!
> ...


confuso? po' esse'...

pero' per me e' da stabilire se prima o adesso...

a pelle propenderei piu' per il prima...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *ha scritto che la conosce da un po...che lei continua ad andare a trovarlo...e l'ha definita la sua amante!*
> spero anch'io che sia una fase di confusione cosmica


e vabeh..ancora mi preoccupavo...definirla amante può voler dire tante cose..passatempo..sfogo...nel suo caso desiderio di rivalsa...ma non credo sia amore...è lei che va a trovarlo...e figurati...
vabeh Claudio...passati il tempo...magari serve per disintossicarti...ma poi torna in te ok???
vedi che spunto sotto casa tua eh???con la verga se è il caso...
stammi bene....
PS a stermy ci penso io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure questa volta a me il consiglio non dispiace del tutto:
> magari vomitando addosso il dolore reciproco potessero ritrovarsi.


Mi sa che è mancato un passaggio... e adesso i conti non tornano. Claudio ha sempre detto di aver protetto sua moglie, anche nell'immediatezza del tradimento. Ha messo da parte il suo dolore e la sua rabbia contro di lei, dolore e rabbia che non potevano mancare e che hanno lavorato sotto, si è preoccupato del dolore di lei, della sua fragilità e non ha ammesso la propria. E adesso c'è la resa dei conti, probabilmente.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sa che è mancato un passaggio... e adesso i conti non tornano. Claudio ha sempre detto di aver protetto sua moglie, anche nell'immediatezza del tradimento. Ha messo da parte il suo dolore e la sua rabbia contro di lei, dolore e rabbia che non potevano mancare e che hanno lavorato sotto, si è preoccupato del dolore di lei, della sua fragilità e *non ha ammesso la propria*. E adesso c'è la resa dei conti, probabilmente.


forse non l'ha ammessa ma un po tutti credo l'abbiamo percepita....
forse non lo era...non lo conosco quindi non posso dirlo..ma lo è diventato..almeno intuisco questo da quel che scrive...
e quando si è fragili purtroppo il risultato è questo...


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e vabeh..ancora mi preoccupavo...definirla amante può voler dire tante cose..passatempo..sfogo...nel suo caso desiderio di rivalsa...ma non credo sia amore...è lei che va a trovarlo...e figurati...
> vabeh Claudio...passati il tempo...magari serve per disintossicarti...ma poi torna in te ok???
> vedi che spunto sotto casa tua eh???con la verga se è il caso...
> stammi bene....
> PS a stermy ci penso io...


non c'e' bisogno....

io sono solo la voce della vostra coscienza....

e percio' voi gia' sapete cosa dire, fare, baciare...lettera, testamento...ahahahahah

ormai e' risaputo perche' v'inkazzate sempre con me...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> procedi pure...
> 
> EGO TE ABSOLVO!!!
> 
> ahahahahah



ullalla'...non chiedevo tanto...pure la benedizione del Eccelso Stermy..grazie!!!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non c'e' bisogno....
> 
> io sono solo la voce della vostra coscienza....
> 
> ...



ma chi si incazza...

qui ci vogliamo tutti bene...
ci scorniamo..(eh termine azzeccato)..ma siamo uniti nel bene e nel male....
o no...

l'importante è non pretendere di sapere sempre tutto...


----------



## tesla (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bau bau fece il cane...
> Miao miao disse il gatto..
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>


Tes ... ma il coccodrillo come fa?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tes ... ma il coccodrillo come fa?



non c'è nessuno che lo sa...


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ragazzi visti da fuori sembriamo tante anime in pena.......e qualche cazzone!!!!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non c'è nessuno che lo sa...


si arrabbia ma non strilla... :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma chi si incazza...
> 
> qui ci vogliamo tutti bene...
> ci scorniamo..(eh termine azzeccato)..ma siamo uniti nel bene e nel male....
> ...


pero' se foste sempre piu' aperti e pronti nel "confessarvi" ed evitaste pure di sparare tante cazzate, dareste na' bella mano...

se fa quel che se po'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi visti da fuori sembriamo tante anime in pena.......e qualche cazzone!!!!


:unhappy: sei tornato per cazziarci!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' se foste sempre piu' aperti e pronti nel "confessarvi" ed evitaste pure di sparare tante cazzate, dareste na' bella mano...
> 
> *se fa quel che se po'*...
> 
> ahahahahah


non tutti può.....che ci vuoi fare...
tu può???


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi visti da fuori sembriamo tante anime in pena.......e qualche cazzone!!!!


Ci vogliono pure quelli, altrimenti è un purgatorio.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si arrabbia ma non strilla... :mrgreen:



sorseggia camomilla...



:rotfl:adesso basta altrimenti la canto tutta...
ricorda che ho una bambina piccola e le conosco tutte.....


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sorseggia camomilla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le so pure io! 
:mrgreen:

....e mezzo addormentato se ne va :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi visti da fuori sembriamo tante anime in pena.......e qualche cazzone!!!!


visti da fuori...


anime in pena qualche cazzone...
ci vorrebbe un prete...
e vedi che qualche volta verrà fuori pure quello..


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> visti da fuori...
> 
> 
> anime in pena qualche cazzone...
> ...


e che ce famo??


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> le so pure io!
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ....e mezzo addormentato se ne va :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tarattattata....
minchia però adesso chi se la leva piu dalla testa....


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e che ce famo??


uccelli di rovo.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uccelli di rovo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uccelli di rovo.


che tristezza  due palleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uccelli di rovo.


Donna Minerva, parbleau!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tarattattata....
> minchia però adesso chi se la leva piu dalla testa....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la prossima volta che il Conte comincia con gatto miao e cane bau attacco la vecchia fattoria, promesso.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la prossima volta che il Conte comincia con gatto miao e cane bau attacco la vecchia fattoria, promesso.


ia ia ohhhhhhhhh 

basta Sbri che sono in fase di cretinite acuta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che tristezza  due palleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


io ridevo per il titolo..non per il film....(la tua risposta ci starebbe pure):rotfl:

dai su cmq anche il film non è male...


oscuro siamo alla frutta..


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non tutti può.....che ci vuoi fare...
> tu può???


io ve do sempre un punto di vista differente...

se te piace lo accetti se nun te piace me dici che nun capisco un cazzo...

dov'e' il problema?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io ridevo per il titolo..non per il film....(la tua risposta ci starebbe pure):rotfl:
> 
> dai su cmq anche il film non è male...
> 
> ...


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dai che poi ci cazzia! :condom:
ci stiamo solo divertendo un pochino!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ve do sempre un punto di vista differente...
> 
> se te piace lo accetti se nun te piace me dici che nun capisco un cazzo...
> 
> ...




nessun problema....
perchè non canti anche tu...magari ti passa un po di astio..fa bene sai...

non per niente si dice canta che ti passa...

ti voglio bene cucciolotto lo sai no???


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nessun problema....
> perchè non canti anche tu...magari ti passa un po di astio..fa bene sai...
> 
> non per niente si dice canta che ti passa...
> ...


che droghe stai prendendo???? 
a me lo puoi dire!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ia ia ohhhhhhhhh
> 
> basta Sbri che sono in fase di cretinite acuta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci voleva un attimo di cretinite oggi.Magari possiamo andare a svaccare il mio 3d di broccolaggio, tanto oramai è inutile


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nessun problema....
> perchè non canti anche tu...magari ti passa un po di astio..fa bene sai...
> 
> non per niente si dice canta che ti passa...
> ...


ma quale astio?

io ti ripeto e chiarisco che me ne sbatto proprio allegramente il casso se ci sono divergenze di vedute...

i cazzi so' di chi so' e che se li smazzassero pure felici...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci voleva un attimo di cretinite oggi.Magari possiamo andare a svaccare il mio 3d di broccolaggio, tanto oramai è inutile


:sorriso2: :sorriso:


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *io ve do sempre un punto di vista differente...*
> 
> se te piace lo accetti se nun te piace me dici che nun capisco un cazzo...
> 
> ...


eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Ma a me Stermy assomiglia a na vecia beghina che vuole conoscere sempre tutti i cassi degli altri per poi farci la morale sopra no? E le beghine sono astutissime a cavarti fuori le cose, ma nascondono bellamente le proprie...no?

ahahahahahhahhhaha


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che droghe stai prendendo????
> a me lo puoi dire!



nessuna 

forse hanno messo qualcosa negli smarties di mia figlia...
a lei fanno male
a me fanno solo ingrassare....

cmq è chiaro che voglio più bene a te....
bacio


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

e dopo daniele il pullman prenderà il traghetto e andrà verso la siccilia a punire pure ultimo:kick:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh?



mah...contento lui....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dopo daniele il pullman prenderà il traghetto e andrà verso la siccilia a punire pure ultimo:kick:


senza pietà!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nessuna
> 
> forse hanno messo qualcosa negli smarties di mia figlia...
> a lei fanno male
> ...



:bacio:

pure io!!!!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dopo daniele il pullman prenderà il traghetto e andrà verso la siccilia a punire pure ultimo:kick:


caspita che giro....


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

e poi a milano sterminiamo sterminatore:kick:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dopo daniele il pullman prenderà il traghetto e andrà verso la siccilia a punire pure ultimo:kick:



ovvio! la tenuta da guerra è pronta :mili:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

e poi a vicenza 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzz
zzz
z
z
z


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi a milano sterminiamo sterminatore:kick:


senti ma qualcuno lo salviamo :scared:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi a milano sterminiamo sterminatore:kick:


ma la benzina chi la paga???


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma la benzina chi la paga???


Admin :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Admin :mrgreen:



ma sul pulman si canta???
io porto il cd!!!!


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh?


perche' il mio punto di vista dici che e' omologato alla maggioranza che gira qua?

allora di che s'inkazzano se la si pensa uguaglio?...ahahahahah

misteri della fede...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senza pietà!


E finchè voi andate da Ultimo io vado da Cannuccia...eheheheheheeheheh...
Miaoooooooooooooo


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a me Stermy assomiglia a na vecia beghina che vuole conoscere sempre tutti i cassi degli altri per poi farci la morale sopra no? E le beghine sono astutissime a cavarti fuori le cose, ma nascondono bellamente le proprie...no?
> 
> ahahahahahhahhhaha


ma manco per il cazzo...

pero' se annuccia per es. certe cose le avesse detto subito, ce saremmo risparmiati decinaia de pagine al vento...

se i cazzi tuoi sei restio a dirli nun li di', chi te obbliga...

oseno' diventa peggio delle conversazioni da panchina in attesa dell'autobus...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E finchè voi andate da Ultimo io vado da *Cannuccia...*eheheheheheeheheh...
> Miaoooooooooooooo



chi è???


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma manco per il cazzo...
> 
> pero' se annuccia per es. certe cose le avesse detto subito, ce saremmo risparmiati decinaia de pagine al vento...
> 
> ...


Ma mio caro...
Ognuno posta quel che si sente eh?
Non fai così anche tu?
ahahahahahaahah


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E finchè voi andate da Ultimo io vado da Cannuccia...eheheheheheeheheh...
> Miaoooooooooooooo


ho capito che vi danno dei mangiagatti ma tu li hai presi in parola:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> chi è???


Ma tu no?
Mi piace il soprannome c annuccia...


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma manco per il cazzo...
> 
> *pero' se annuccia per es. certe cose le avesse detto subito*, ce saremmo risparmiati decinaia de pagine al vento...
> 
> ...


scusa...
che importanza aveva...
io sono giunta qui (con il pulman di minerva)
per altri motivi...
quello fa parte di un passato che poco c'entra..
beh mi ha aiutato a capire alcune cose,....
ma sono situazioni differenti....quella era una cosa passata archiviata alla quale manco piu ci pensavo...è saltata fuori per caso..o perchè il testo del post lo richiedeva ora non ricordo....

comunque...
aspetti l'autobus...perchè non prendi il pulmann che tra un passa da li...cosi te le spieghiamo di persona....
e facciamo la pace...vuoi???


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mio caro...
> Ognuno posta quel che si sente eh?
> Non fai così anche tu?
> ahahahahahaahah


ma certo... che si postasse pure cio' che uno se sente pero' poi nun fare il cretino/a se certe risposte nun te quadrano....

se m'appari un coglione perche' ometti delle cose, da me poi che cazzo vai trovando?

(tu generico, nel tuo caso e' assodato)...ahahahah

perche' poi t'a piji?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu no?
> Mi piace il soprannome c annuccia...


a me no sinceramente....
cannuccia..che è cannuccia....


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa...
> che importanza aveva...
> io sono giunta qui (con il pulman di minerva)
> per altri motivi...
> ...


beh pero' se fosse come dici te che io penso solo a rompere i coglioni, avrei dovuto continuare, no?

invece quando hai affermato che il ruolo di traditrice gia' lo avevi conosciuto, per me la tua accondiscendenza e' stata vista in una altra luce e t'ho perfino approvato...o no?

ma litighi sempre da sola con le persone?....

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' se fosse come dici te che io penso solo a rompere i coglioni, avrei dovuto continuare, no?
> 
> invece quando hai affermato che il ruolo di traditrice gia' lo avevi conosciuto, per me la tua accondiscendenza e' stata vista in una altra luce e t'ho perfino approvato...o no?
> 
> ...


secondo stermy caro non sei male...
alle volte hai detto delle cose giuste..ma nel modo sbagliato...
già scrivere e non parlare di persona è un casino...non si riesce bene a tradurre i prorpi stati d'animo...
poi quella risata ti consiglierei di toglierla(ma il mio è solo un consiglio)perchè spesso stona,...specie se l'argomento è delicato...
alle volte ho avuto l'impressione che ci godevi pure....
è questo me secondo me da fastidio..
anche io non condivido tante cose..ma certo non mi esprimo con parole tipo pirla o coglione....


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' il mio punto di vista dici che e' omologato alla maggioranza che gira qua?
> 
> allora di che s'inkazzano se la si pensa uguaglio?...ahahahahah
> 
> ...


caro Stermy, intendevo che si sa dove vai a parare
ma la tua frase "*io ve do sempre un punto di vista differente...*potrebbe essere letta in un altro modo, ad es. che fai il bastian contrario apposta:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo stermy caro non sei male...
> alle volte hai detto delle cose giuste..ma nel modo sbagliato...
> già scrivere e non parlare di persona è un casino...non si riesce bene a tradurre i prorpi stati d'animo...
> poi quella risata ti consiglierei di toglierla(ma il mio è solo un consiglio)perchè spesso stona,...specie se l'argomento è delicato...
> ...


quanno ce vo' ce vo'...

ahahahahahah

ops...


----------



## exStermy (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Stermy, intendevo che si sa dove vai a parare
> ma la tua frase "*io ve do sempre un punto di vista differente...*potrebbe essere letta in un altro modo, ad es. che fai il bastian contrario apposta:mrgreen:


ma se ci fosse un solo modo di pensare, potrebbe esserci sto' dubbio....

ma so' minimo due i modi di pensare, percio' e' la fazione che di volta in volta se sente attaccata che s'inkazza sempre...

so' innocente...

ahahahahah


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*avrei preferito*

Non Dover rispondere pero'.... Io ho subito il tradimento e' impossibile spiegare come ci si sente...ora dopo 2anni non sono riuscita a perdonare...


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*ho letto*

La tua firma Sony mi piace un bel po' e si hai ragione solo un cane ama dsvvero chiedendo molto poco..


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> Non Dover rispondere pero'.... Io ho subito il tradimento e' impossibile spiegare come ci si sente...ora dopo 2anni non sono riuscita a perdonare...



che non hai perdonato ci credo...perchè dentro di noi non perdoniamo mai....ma dopo due anni sei ancora al punto di partenza???cioè le tue sensazioni sono sempre uguali o sei riuscito ad andare avanti....???

andare avanti...metabolizzare cercare di dimenticare,detto in modo freddo archiviare la pratica e riprendere ciò che c'era prima..il meglio di noi insomma è una cosa...

perdonare è un altra...

per me sempre...


----------



## scusa errori simy (15 Giugno 2012)

*scusa errori simy*

Ma col cell.. Non e,' uno scherzo


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

Ti scrivo per dirti una cosa...io condanno  i traditori da  morire, ma condanno maggiormente i traditi traditori, perchè sapendo il dolore che hanno provocato scientemente hanno agito.
Vergognati e non scrivere autoanalisi assurde di quello che sei diventato e sul perchè ed il percome hai agito, lo hai fatto per pura, bastarda vendetta, non per goderti un altro corpo, perchè non ci vedo nessun godimento, hai scritto qui come un bambino che dice "ecco, l'ho fatto anche io!!!!" con le braccia incrociate. 
Ottimo, ma adesso dovrai avere le palle di dirlo a tua moglie e vedere i suoi occhi, dimostrami che sei un vero uomo e che non solo lo dirai, ma che dirai che sei doppiamente stronzo a lei.


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*oh fischia!;!!*

Süuuuuuu non esser cattivo anche ru avrai I tuoi difetti porca schifina


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti scrivo per dirti una cosa...io condanno  i traditori da  morire, ma condanno maggiormente i traditi traditori, perchè sapendo il dolore che hanno provocato scientemente hanno agito.
> Vergognati e non scrivere autoanalisi assurde di quello che sei diventato e sul perchè ed il percome hai agito, lo hai fatto per pura, bastarda vendetta, non per goderti un altro corpo, perchè non ci vedo nessun godimento, hai scritto qui come un bambino che dice "ecco, l'ho fatto anche io!!!!" con le braccia incrociate.
> Ottimo, ma adesso dovrai avere le palle di dirlo a tua moglie e vedere i suoi occhi, dimostrami che sei un vero uomo e che non solo lo dirai, ma che dirai che sei doppiamente stronzo a lei.


AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Da non credere quello che vive per vendicarsi di chi gli ha fatto un torto....
Fa la morale a Ultimo
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Oh Daniè l'hai visto il video di Lucarelli?
Quando felicetto parlò...350 persone finirono dentro per direttissima

Ma il tesoro di maniero...
Non si trova...
Potresti fare saltin in carcere a trovarlo no?
E gli dici...dai un ultimo favore...fammi sparire il renatino no?
Magari se versi 80mila euro a felicetto...lui magari...ha ancora qualche aggancio no?


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

scusa errori simy ha detto:


> Ma col cell.. Non e,' uno scherzo



grazie


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tes ... ma il coccodrillo come fa?






Daniele ha detto:


> Ti scrivo per dirti una cosa...io condanno  i traditori da  morire, ma condanno maggiormente i traditi traditori, perchè sapendo il dolore che hanno provocato scientemente hanno agito.
> .


quindi condanneresti anche la moglie di lothar se una volta che lo ha scoperto lo tradisse?


dani, ehi, bravi si ma scemi NO


----------



## samny.fix (15 Giugno 2012)

*danieleeee*

Non dire cosi' quando si scopre il tradimento a volte la sofferenza ti porta a cercare Una medicina  per il proprio dolore certo non e' il modo giusto ma chi puo' dire cio' che e' giusto?


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Tesla*

Si bravi si ma scemi no...però claudio adesso non può e non deve sentirsi migliore della moglie....!!


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*scusate*

An he il Mio none era sbagliato nell'altro post.....


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si bravi si ma scemi no...però claudio adesso non può e non deve sentirsi migliore della moglie....!!



hai letto il paragone che ho fatto per rispondere a daniele no?
anche tu in quella situazione tradiresti secondo me e anche io.
lo sai che i traditori non sono la mia "razza" preferita e forse hai anche capito i miei valori.
ma ci sono situazioni di sofferenza inaudita (vedi Rossi ad esempio in cui il marito non la toccava da TRE anni) in cui ragionevolemente io  capisco.
se Ultimo ha sentito qualcosa che si è spezzato, per quanto cazzata abbia fatto,  credo che sia una cosa molto umana.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si tesla....ho spezzato una lancia a favore di claudio....però....continuo a pensare che rimanere puliti è sempre meglio...!


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tesla....ho spezzato una lancia a favore di claudio....però....continuo a pensare che rimanere puliti è sempre meglio...!


anche secondo me 

ma capisco anche quella sensazione tipo lama piantata nel cuore


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> 
> ma capisco anche quella sensazione tipo lama piantata nel cuore


la capisco anche io! 
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> la capisco anche io!
> :up:


Ti faccio na domanda.
Io per mesi ti corteggio.
Tu mi dici, dai conte lasciami stare sono impegnata, si dai mi piaci, ma dai non faccio ste cose al mio convivente sai....

Poi una giorno torni a casa e trovi il tuo lui con una per sopra che gioca a saltamussa...

Scendi per strada sconvolta...

Guardi il cellulare e c'è un mio sms...che dice...Ehi quando lo molli ricordati di me...
Voglio vedere se in sera stessa non mi dici...

Senti conte ho bisogno di svagarmi....usciamo...
E voglio vedere come si mette eh?
Perchè erano mesi che mi dicevi di no, per rispetto a lui...

Ora lui ti è caduto sotto i piedi...

Quindi...

Quincifuorquete le to bele tette? Eh


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tesla....ho spezzato una lancia a favore di claudio....però....continuo a pensare che rimanere puliti è sempre meglio...!


si..è l'effetto veleno ricordi???

rimanere puliti è sempre lòa cosa migliore certo...per se stessi soprattutto..
ultimo sta solo prendendo qualche boccata d'aria...avrebbe magari potuto aprire le finestre di casa certo ma nn c'è riuscito...tornerà in se..ma facciamolo divertire un po..se lo merita..ecchecovolini...ognuno risolve le cose a modo suo...

quando arrivo la guerra in casa mia...il fucile era già puntato...
ho una bimba piccola mia vita mia gioia...mi comporto bene per lei...se nn avessi avuto lei...già ero li fuori..altro che ricambio di favore...manco dalle porte passava......diciamo che mi sono impegnata in altro...avevo lei  il vero amore della mia vita che pur avendo 3 anni e mezzo mi ha aiutata da morire


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*scusate*

Porca schifinaaaaaa il Mio cell mangia le lettere!!.....apriti cemento voglio sprofondareeeeee


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*hai*

Proprip regione annuccia


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio na domanda.
> Io per mesi ti corteggio.
> Tu mi dici, dai conte lasciami stare sono impegnata, si dai mi piaci, ma dai non faccio ste cose al mio convivente sai....
> 
> ...


e invece ti dico che IO in questa situazione mi ci sono trovata e non l'ho mai tradito nemmeno dopo che l'ho trovato con una in casa mia! 
detto questo io non l'ho tradito per rispetto verso ME STESSA e non verso di lui!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

devo dire che "per una volta" sono d'accordo con chi condanna questo tipo di tradimento

tradire è già di per se un atto poco onorevole, che comporta diverse conseguenze e stati d'animo

farlo per vendetta è secondo me una aggravante non di poco conto

prendi in giro te stesso (probabilmente non te lo sei goduto)
prendi in giro il compagno (che magari ha chiesto perdono e si sta impegnando per riparare)
e prendi in giro la terza persona che magari voleva divertirsi oppure prova qualcosa

cioè...se devo tradire, o sono attratto come un animale oppure provo sentimenti per questa persona...
...farlo per rabbia o con la sensazione "ho subito quindi devo rifarmi" è squallido...

"perdono amore mio, non volevo"...oppure "abbiamo problemi e mi sono preso di questa persona, ma voglio riparare"...
queste sono le cose che un tradito DOVREBBE sentirsi dire...
...invece in questo caso, come va??? tipo "si ho tradito...che c'è? problemi??? muta, non puoi parlare!!!"

...SCHEFE'!!! :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *devo dire che "per una volta" sono d'accordo con chi condanna questo tipo di tradimento
> 
> tradire è già di per se un atto poco onorevole, che comporta diverse conseguenze e stati d'animo
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2012)

quello di ultimo non è un tradimento per vendetta ma di assoluto sbandamento e confusione


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quello di ultimo non è un tradimento per vendetta ma di assoluto sbandamento e confusione


secondo me solo in parte.... in parte c'è anche la vendetta


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me solo in parte.... *in parte c'è anche la vendetta*



..........


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ..........


è umano!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ..........


Questione d'onore fu!
La malafemmina m'ha fatto cornuto!
Coooonte baciamo le mani!apa:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è umano!


Ok...
La mia per vendetta non mi tradisce...
Ma la me svoia la carta di credito....eheheehehehehehe

E ricordo la sentenza della moglie di Lothar...
Cellulare segreto un cazzo...
Un bagnino della riviera per ogni sms vedi tu caro maritino


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*ma*

Dove le prendete le emoticon?io mi sono registrars e ogni volta devo scrivere il none e il resto uff....aiutatemiiiiiiiii


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*ha ha ha*

Mi e' venuto fuori un regslo!!!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questione d'onore fu!
> La malafemmina m'ha fatto cornuto!
> Coooonte baciamo le mani!apa:


veramente nei tempi che furono l'usanza era di vendicarsi con colui che era stato con la moglie...

...facendo cornuto anche lui e facendolo sapere a tutto il paese...
(guardate il capolavoro "mimì metallurgico")

nella speranza che fosse accoppiato...altrimenti, finiva peggio...

la moglie veniva semplicemente picchiata e "sdisonorata" pubblicamente...e successivamente segregata a vita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio na domanda.
> Io per mesi ti corteggio.
> Tu mi dici, dai conte lasciami stare sono impegnata, *si dai mi piaci, ma dai non faccio ste cose al mio convivente sai....*
> 
> ...



secondo me qui descrivi una situazione totalmente irreale, e non in quanto Simy/Conte, ma in generale...

quindi la conseguenza che tu dai per scontata è irrealizzabile


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello di ultimo non è un tradimento per vendetta ma di assoluto sbandamento e confusione


In parte Minerva, in parte, ma dall'altra è la scusante per comprire la vendetta fatta, per sentirsi a pari con la moglie.
Palle, solo palle, che qualcosa si è rotto e via dicendo, non si risolvono le cose con il wurstel in patatina altrui.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2012)

ma non è proprio vendetta secondo me
semplicemente, il patto di fedeltà è stato fatto saltare da uno, e l'altro può rimanere fedele al patto oppure no, dipende da tante cose
inoltre, la vendetta vera e propria presupporrebbe, secondo me,  che venga comunicato il tradimento, altrimenti, se l'altro non ne viene a conoscenza, non si tratta di vendetta ma, appunto di non sentirsi più legati al patto di fedeltà


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*no non ce la faccio*



Annuccia ha detto:


> che non hai perdonato ci credo...perchè dentro di noi non perdoniamo mai....ma dopo due anni sei ancora al punto di partenza???cioè le tue sensazioni sono sempre uguali o sei riuscito ad andare avanti....???
> 
> andare avanti...metabolizzare cercare di dimenticare,detto in modo freddo archiviare la pratica e riprendere ciò che c'era prima..il meglio di noi insomma è una cosa...
> 
> ...


e' dura cerco di a dare avanti convivendo con la Mia depressions che e' la conseguenz di qullol che ho passato


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece ti dico che IO in questa situazione mi ci sono trovata e non l'ho mai tradito nemmeno dopo che l'ho trovato con una in casa mia!
> detto questo io non l'ho tradito per rispetto verso ME STESSA e non verso di lui!



sei una persona più unica che rara...credo,unica si...


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> e' dura cerco di a dare avanti convivendo con la Mia depressions che e' la conseguenz di qullol che ho passato



ma vi siete lasciati?


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sei una persona più unica che rara...credo,unica si...


ma dai che non è vero
:kiss:

 :abbraccio:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece ti dico che IO in questa situazione mi ci sono trovata e non l'ho mai tradito nemmeno dopo che l'ho trovato con una in casa mia!
> detto questo io non l'ho tradito per rispetto verso ME STESSA e non verso di lui!



e che gli hai fatto?
 una torta?

:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> veramente nei tempi che furono l'usanza era di vendicarsi con colui che era stato con la moglie...
> 
> ...facendo cornuto anche lui e facendolo sapere a tutto il paese...
> (guardate il capolavoro "mimì metallurgico")
> ...


bellissimo film!!

[video=youtube_share;dfBMsdUTrsE]http://youtu.be/dfBMsdUTrsE[/video]


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> e che gli hai fatto?
> una torta?
> 
> :carneval:


avvelenata :diavoletto: 

guarda Free è stata davvero una scena surreale!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me qui descrivi una situazione totalmente irreale, e non in quanto Simy/Conte, ma in generale...
> 
> quindi la conseguenza che tu dai per scontata è irrealizzabile


No cara...
Ho descritto un fatto che mi è accaduto proprio un paio di anni fa...
E credimi è stata una notte di fuoco...eheheheeheheheh...

Ogni donna decide per sè: ed è completamente diversa da un'altra...

Poi la mattina mi disse...
Adesso STO BEN!
Rise...

E non la sentii mai più fare la vittima perchè so mario l'aveva tradita...

Abbiamo unito l'utile con il dilettevole...

Ma na moglie incazzata che fa sesso per vendetta...

Scusatemi...

Vi fa vedere l'iperuranio no?


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello di ultimo non è un tradimento per vendetta ma di assoluto sbandamento e confusione


:up:




Daniele ha detto:


> In parte Minerva, in parte, ma dall'altra è la scusante per comprire la vendetta fatta, per sentirsi a pari con la moglie.
> Palle, solo palle, che qualcosa si è rotto e via dicendo, non si risolvono le cose con il wurstel in patatina altrui.



uffa, ma rispondi a quello che ti ho chiesto


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello di ultimo non è un tradimento per vendetta ma di assoluto sbandamento e confusione


Ciao,

... in effetti, lo credo pure io ... 

... purtroppo ... e mi dispiace tanto per lui ... 

sienne


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*no non ce la faccio*



Annuccia ha detto:


> che non hai perdonato ci credo...perchè dentro di noi non perdoniamo mai....ma dopo due anni sei ancora al punto di partenza???cioè le tue sensazioni sono sempre uguali o sei riuscito ad andare avanti....???
> 
> andare avanti...metabolizzare cercare di dimenticare,detto in modo freddo archiviare la pratica e riprendere ciò che c'era prima..il meglio di noi insomma è una cosa...
> 
> ...


e' dura cerco di a dare avanti convivendo con la Mia depressions che e' la conseguenz di qullol che ho passato


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

non è vero che non si perdona mai ...

io ho perdonato ... e in questo sono molto seria e sincera ... 

ho perdonato perché l'ho preso per quello che in effetti è ...

molto insicuro ... debole ... e pauroso ... 

non si tratta di giustificare ... ma di capire ... anche se avvolte non c'è proprio niente da capire ...

sienne


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*porca schifina!!!*

Closer,quando e'successo a me avrei voluto Una lupara e impallinarlo pezzettino per pezzettino e alla fine impalinnare....beh hai capito cosa no???


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*brava*



Annuccia ha detto:


> sei una persona più unica che rara...credo,unica si...


son daccordo con te simy


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*ciao sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non è vero che non si perdona mai ...
> 
> ...


io non cerco piu' di capire...che c'e da capire? Che il tuo lui al quale tenevi tanto ti ha tradito? Adesso non mi imports piu,' di niente.....


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*e ricorda*



sammy.fox ha detto:


> io non cerco piu' di capire...che c'e da capire? Che il tuo lui al quale tenevi tanto ti ha tradito? Adesso non mi imports piu,' di niente.....


le ferite si rimarginano ma le cicatrici restano per tutta la vita


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*ms perche' non ho faccine da inserire?*

E perche' ogni volta che do Una risposta devi continuamente scrivere il Mio none???? AIutatemiiiiii


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> io non cerco piu' di capire...che c'e da capire? Che il tuo lui al quale tenevi tanto ti ha tradito? Adesso non mi imports piu,' di niente.....



mi pare di aver capito che la cosa si è chiusa...e che sono passati due anni! è ora di guardare avanti non credi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> E perche' ogni volta che do Una risposta devi continuamente scrivere il Mio none???? AIutatemiiiiii


perchè non sei ragistrata/o

registrati e sii il/la benvenuto/a fra noi


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2012)

che lagna questa sammyfoxmiiiii


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi condanneresti anche la moglie di lothar se una volta che lo ha scoperto lo tradisse?
> 
> 
> dani, ehi, bravi si ma scemi NO


Si, la condannerei, mentre basta lasciare quella persona e dirgli di non farsi più  vedere...non fare i bambini.

Lothar dice che lei lo tradirebbe? Secondo me lo mollerebbe chiedendogli così tanti alimenti da rendere Lothar un povero diavolo....in tutti i sensi. Hanno troppe conse insieme per questo? Ma direi di no, tutto diverrebbe roba di lei, che problema ci sarebbe?


----------



## Flavia (15 Giugno 2012)

ciao
92 pagine!!!
non ho tempo di leggere tutto, qualcuno mi può dire come sta Claudio?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> 92 pagine!!!
> non ho tempo di leggere tutto, qualcuno mi può dire come sta Claudio?


oggi nn si è visto..


ma privatamente mi ha detto che sta bene


----------



## Flavia (15 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi nn si è visto..
> 
> 
> ma privatamente mi ha detto che sta bene


grazie Annuccia
ciao Claudio


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che lagna questa sammyfoxmiiiii


eddai..su ci si comporta così...saluta la nuova compagna di scuola...


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*gia' minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quello di ultimo non è un tradimento per vendetta ma di assoluto sbandamento e confusione


credo anch'io


----------



## sammy fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*gia'*



Annuccia ha detto:


> eddai..su ci si comporta così...saluta la nuova compagna di scuola...


grazie dell'accoglienza Prof..


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> E perche' ogni volta che do Una risposta devi continuamente scrivere il Mio none???? AIutatemiiiiii



E perchè il due non fa il tre??:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy fox ha detto:


> grazie dell'accoglienza Prof..


ma quale prof...
io sto all'ultimo banco...
mi vedi???sono quella che tira le palline di carta...


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*perche'*



sammy fox ha detto:


> grazie dell'accoglienza Prof..


lagna?ho solo risposto a qualche post non ho pianto sulla spalla di nessuno cmq.grazie....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> lagna?ho solo risposto a qualche post non ho pianto sulla spalla di nessuno cmq.grazie....


ma perchè non ti registri...sarebbe meglio...


----------



## exStermy (15 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma perchè non ti registri...sarebbe meglio...


e se ce mette pure na foto e' ancora mejo...

bona sammy....pappa bona...

ahahahah


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> le ferite si rimarginano ma le cicatrici restano per tutta la vita


bè, ci mancherebbe che sparissero!
le cicatrici ci ricordano che ed in che modo ci siamo fatti le ferite, e poi hanno il loro fascino, non trovi?
dimostrano che abbiamo combattuto, non ci siamo risparmiati, abbiamo buttato il cuore al di là degli ostacoli, abbiamo avuto torto e ragione...e siamo ancora in piedi


----------



## sammy.foc (15 Giugno 2012)

*ma il tuo*

Vaff...equivale a un pentimento?no e???


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e se ce mette pure na foto e' ancora mejo...
> 
> bona sammy....pappa bona...
> 
> ahahahah


heilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a te pensavo...ma dove sei stato.....
sei in ritardo adesso la maestra ti sgrida....


----------



## sammy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*ma piu'*



lunapiena ha detto:


> E perchè il due non fa il tre??:mrgreen:


che luna piena mi sembri alquanto vuota


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, ci mancherebbe che sparissero!
> le cicatrici ci ricordano che ed in che modo ci siamo fatti le ferite,* e poi hanno il loro fascino*, non trovi?
> dimostrano che abbiamo combattuto, non ci siamo risparmiati, abbiamo buttato il cuore al di là degli ostacoli, abbiamo avuto torto e ragione...e siamo ancora in piedi


avrebbe pure fascino una sfregio permanente nel viso dell'altra/o.........


----------



## ssmmy.fox (15 Giugno 2012)

*ma l'ho fatto*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ma perchè non ti registri...sarebbe meglio...


non capisco perche' non mi accetta la registrazione


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

ssmmy.fox ha detto:


> non capisco perche' non mi accetta la registrazione


..io quando non capisco qualcosa chiedo al conte....
conteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,contepincetooooonnnnnn vieni qua serve una consulenza......
mo lo chiamo aspetta...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2012)

ssmmy.fox ha detto:


> non capisco perche' non mi accetta la registrazione



ciao..non e'contestuale aspetta qualche ora e admin ti mandera'email conferma..


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2012)

sammy.fox ha detto:


> che luna piena mi sembri alquanto vuota


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

ssmmy.fox ha detto:


> non capisco perche' non mi accetta la registrazione


Ma sta tenta un attimo di pazienza no?
Il tempo che il sistema accetti la tua registrazione.
Ma ascolta
Ci vuole indirizzo mail valido.
E scegliere un nick non già impegnato no?
Io ti chiamerei volpina! 
Che ne dici?


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2012)

ma qua di tette grandi abbiamo già la simy:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qua di tette grandi abbiamo già la simy:mrgreen:


e io mo che c'azzecco 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (15 Giugno 2012)

Scusa Ultimo, lo hai fatto per vendetta? (se posso chiedere)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti scrivo per dirti una cosa...io condanno  i traditori da  morire, ma condanno maggiormente i traditi traditori, perchè sapendo il dolore che hanno provocato scientemente hanno agito.
> Vergognati e non scrivere autoanalisi assurde di quello che sei diventato e sul perchè ed il percome hai agito, lo hai fatto per pura, bastarda vendetta, non per goderti un altro corpo, perchè non ci vedo nessun godimento, hai scritto qui come un bambino che dice "ecco, l'ho fatto anche io!!!!" con le braccia incrociate.
> Ottimo, ma adesso dovrai avere le palle di dirlo a tua moglie e vedere i suoi occhi, dimostrami che sei un vero uomo e che non solo lo dirai, ma che dirai che sei doppiamente stronzo a lei.


Sai Daniele mi ero prefissato di leggere e non rispondere, ma a te qualcosa la voglio dire, e credimi non è per offenderti o ferirti, è solo diciamo un battibecco tra uomini. 

Mi è stato dato del vigliacco, ed ho risposto, si, sono un vigliacco. Ora Daniele io sono un vigliacco "nuovo" ma tu Daniele da quanto tempo prendi per culo la donna con cui stai? da quanto tempo prendi per il culo te stesso non liberando con tutto e tutti quello che dentro hai.
Il mio ti ribadisco non è un'offesa ne un voler ferire, perchè ti ripeto se qualcuno mi dice vigliacco ed io mi faccio un esame di coscienza e mi accorgo di esserlo lo ammetto, ma tu Daniele ?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si bravi si ma scemi no...però claudio adesso non può e non deve sentirsi migliore della moglie....!!


Ti ho letto sempre in questo 3D e sempre hai scritto delle cose giuste.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> 
> ma capisco anche quella sensazione tipo lama piantata nel cuore


Nello stomaco, ed è un dolore fisico a cui ci si abitua, ma si sente sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> devo dire che "per una volta" sono d'accordo con chi condanna questo tipo di tradimento
> 
> tradire è già di per se un atto poco onorevole, che comporta diverse conseguenze e stati d'animo
> 
> ...


Ho scritto che l'ho fatto per vendetta? 
Quando leggete affermazioni di altri, prendetele per quelle che sono, e non affermazioni mie.
Se poi stai dicendo la tua commentando un ipotetico tradimento di una qualsiasi persona che lo fa per vendetta, bhe allora ok.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

No non è stato per vendetta.

Tralascio di scrivere cose che mi hanno portato a essere guardato come un romantico etc, e vado direttamente al sodo, scrivendo in maniera palese la condizione di un uomo fine soltanto a se stesso ed a parere mio conoscitore della vita e delle donne.

Da sempre ho avuto un'istinto naturale nell'apprezzare le donne, la loro pelle, le loro movenze, la voce, gli atteggiamenti, i capelli.. tutto porca paletta tutto!! come qualcosa che mi attrae in maniera esagerata verso la loro bellezza e fascino, riuscire a trattenersi nel fermarmi soltanto a dei pensieri e non all'agire è stato davvero difficile, e scrivere difficile è soltanto un eufemismo visto la forte attrazione che ho sempre avuto. 
E sono sempre stato corteggiato sempre, e fino a due giorni fa una donna palesemente ci ha provato, ( storia che ho raccontato ad Annuccia) 

Il tradimento subito è stato una di quelle mazzate che mi ha davvero distrutto, che mi ha davvero portato a riflettere rivedermi e rivedere tutto e tutti quelli che mi circondano, e quando dicevo che avevo superato il tradimento era ed è vero, perchè sono cresciuto perchè ho accettato, perchè amo, perchè chi è quello che è dentro, rimane sempre quello che è, nonostante sembri cambiare. 

Ok ho tradito, ho voluto farlo perchè amo l'essenza della donna, ho voluto farlo perchè volevo conoscermi sotto questo aspetto, ho voluto farlo perchè questa donna mi intriga, ho voluto farlo perchè sono stato tradito e le conseguenze sono state multiple diverse colorate e bianche e nere. 
Questo tradimento mi deve porre in una situazione di parità e non l'ho fatto per sentirmi pari a mia moglie che ha perso quello che aveva dentro la mia testa, ma perchè entrato in un circuito sbagliato di idee e sbagliato dall'inizio del mio percorso mi deve dare quello che prima non mi davo, e nel frattempo il tutto ed anche altro mi aiuterà nel percorso che avrò con mia moglie.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ho tradito, ho voluto farlo perchè amo l'essenza della donna, ho voluto farlo perchè volevo conoscermi sotto questo aspetto, ho voluto farlo perchè questa donna mi intriga, ho voluto farlo perchè sono stato tradito e le conseguenze sono state multiple diverse colorate e bianche e nere.
> Questo tradimento mi deve porre in una situazione di parità e non l'ho fatto per sentirmi pari a mia moglie che ha perso quello che aveva dentro la mia testa, ma perchè entrato in un circuito sbagliato di idee e sbagliato dall'inizio del mio percorso mi deve dare quello che prima non mi davo, e nel frattempo il tutto ed anche altro mi aiuterà nel percorso che avrò con mia moglie.


Te la racconti benissimo, davvero. Ma tu sai che questa tua azione ti ha messo sotto il livello di tua moglie? Lei ha sbagliato, tu hai voluto sbagliare. Vendetta? Guarda, nessuno crede che non ci sia vendetta dentro questa tua azione, lo hai fatto per te stesso per dirti dentro di te, "Moglie mia, guarda cosa posso fare io!"
Il tuo percorso con tua moglie è quasi al termine, se tua moglie scoprisse questo tu sarai un uomo separato, ma non ci credi ancora, aspetta. Avevi una famiglia? Non hai più una famiglia, semplice.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Te la racconti benissimo, davvero. Ma tu sai che questa tua azione ti ha messo sotto il livello di tua moglie? *Lei ha sbagliato, tu hai voluto sbagliare*. Vendetta? Guarda, nessuno crede che non ci sia vendetta dentro questa tua azione, lo hai fatto per te stesso per dirti dentro di te, "Moglie mia, guarda cosa posso fare io!"
> Il tuo percorso con tua moglie è quasi al termine, se tua moglie scoprisse questo tu sarai un uomo separato, ma non ci credi ancora, aspetta. Avevi una famiglia? Non hai più una famiglia, semplice.


No no....entrambi hanno voluto


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No non è stato per vendetta.
> 
> Tralascio di scrivere cose che mi hanno portato a essere guardato come un romantico etc, e vado direttamente al sodo, scrivendo in maniera palese la condizione di un uomo fine soltanto a se stesso ed a parere mio conoscitore della vita e delle donne.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente guardandosi bene dal dirglielo se non ho capito male.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Te la racconti benissimo, davvero. Ma tu sai che questa tua azione ti ha messo sotto il livello di tua moglie? Lei ha sbagliato, tu hai voluto sbagliare. Vendetta? Guarda, nessuno crede che non ci sia vendetta dentro questa tua azione, lo hai fatto per te stesso per dirti dentro di te, "Moglie mia, guarda cosa posso fare io!"
> Il tuo percorso con tua moglie è quasi al termine, se tua moglie scoprisse questo tu sarai un uomo separato, ma non ci credi ancora, aspetta. Avevi una famiglia? Non hai più una famiglia, semplice.


Nella mia risposta ti chiarisco che non c'è assolutamente risentimento nei tuoi confronti, ma la risposta adesso sarà nuda e cruda, e dettata da realtà scritta qua.

Intanto devi accettare per vero quello che scrivo, quindi quello che ho scritto è, che non è stato per vendetta.

Se dopo si deve supporre, è giusto farlo e tu supponi.

Andiamo a noi Daniele, è da anni che vivi nella menzogna, da anni che prendi in giro la donna che sta con te e le persone a te care che ti vogliono bene, da anni che premediti una vendetta che altro non può portarti alla rovina, ma vendetta non avrai nemmeno se si adempisse questa vendetta, perchè il male che faresti lo faresti soltanto a te stesso, male che fai anche adesso e che ti sta addosso come una seconda pelle, pelle che ti copre e ti riempe la vita di falsità, falsità che racconti principalmente alla donna che hai accanto ed a cui non dai la possibilità di avere un compagno vero! 

Il tuo odio verso il genere umano è tangibile come è tangibile l'odio tramite scritte che ci riservi puntualmente a noi. 
Cambiati Daniele e cambiati anche per odio, odio per chi ti ha fatto male, ma odio che deve farti vivere davvero e farti vivere sul serio e non mentendo a tutti.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovviamente guardandosi bene dal dirglielo se non ho capito male.


Niko, quando si dice "uomini con le palle!"

Adesso vorrei vedere se Ultimo avesse il coraggio di dire tutto alla moglie e dirle perchè lo ha fatto...e vedere se le sue ragionevoli (quasi da politico) speigazioni avrebbero un buon seguito.
MI sembrava una brava persona, ho capito solo che l'apparenza inganna e anche questo qui è come gli altri, ma si ammanta di bravura.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ovviamente guardandosi bene dal dirglielo se non ho capito male.



Niko alcune volte in questo forum sono stato contraddittorio, perchè ho sempre detto che la base della mia vita è sempre stata la sincerità, quindi di conseguenza dovrei dire a mia moglie quello che è successo.

Ma se hai letto alcuni interventi miei, ho anche scritto che non ho mai capito se è un bene o un male dire del tradimento, vedi discorsi passati con Farfalla ed altre persone.

Ora discutiamone niko, mia moglie mi ha tradito, io ho tradito, ma l'origine del mio tradimento è stato il suo tradimento.
Sarebbe giusto dirle tutto? e se io nel mio tradimento oltre a sopportare il non dirlo, potrei ritornare ad amarla nella maniera giusta? Altre opzioni sono accettate.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo, puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma vergognati che ti sei comportato come un bambino di 5 anni con tua moglie. Lei non ti ha sbeffeggiato, non ha cercato che tu uccidessi, non  ha usato il tuo intimo per farti fare del male, ti ha fatto ddel male, ma non ha esaltato dopo quella cosa aggiungendo dolore al dolore.
Vergognati che sei solo un omino che ha ragionato con il cazzo e si arrampica sugli specchi per dimostrare cpon ragionevolezza alla Bersani una cosa ed il suo contrario.
Vergognati, tuhai scelto di fare del male ad una persona usandone un'altra, è orribile quello che hai fatto ed anche se sei un Bersanino in fasce, non ti posso capire. Potevo capirti prima, ma l'ipocrisia di esserne usciti e così via e poi questo? Guardati allo specchio e cerca di vederti per quello che sei, di certo nella tua coppia tu sei l'anello debole ed il peggiore dei due.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, quando si dice "uomini con le palle!"
> 
> Adesso vorrei vedere se Ultimo avesse il coraggio di dire tutto alla moglie e dirle perchè lo ha fatto...e vedere se le sue ragionevoli (quasi da politico) speigazioni avrebbero un buon seguito.
> MI sembrava una brava persona, ho capito solo che l'apparenza inganna e anche questo qui è come gli altri, ma si ammanta di bravura.



Se mi fossi ammantato di bravura scusa l'espressione col cazzo avrei scritto che ho tradito, sveglia Daniele!! svegliaaaa!!


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora discutiamone niko, mia moglie mi ha tradito, io ho tradito, ma l'origine del mio tradimento è stato il suo tradimento.
> Sarebbe giusto dirle tutto? e se io nel mio tradimento oltre a sopportare il non dirlo, potrei ritornare ad amarla nella maniera giusta? Altre opzioni sono accettate.



Non è una scusante che continui a sbandierare! Sei un essere umano? Non è una scusa, quindi prendi atto di quello che hai fatto. Tu devi dirglielo per non sentirti spocro contro di lei, per non farle pesare il fatto di essere in torto nei tuoi confronti, perchè il senso di colpa è brutto e per farle conoscere chi sei e farle vedere se vuole o no continuare con te.
Se lo merita tua moglie, se no tu non sarai più suo marito, nonostante contunuerà il tuo matrimonio, perchè lei sarà la colpevole dentro di sè e tu no. Cazzo, falla vivere meglio, falle vedere che tu non sei meglio di lei.

Ah, e se si sentirà rabbiosa, dille anche co chi, almeno sfogherà la sua rabbia.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ultimo, puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma vergognati che ti sei comportato come un bambino di 5 anni con tua moglie. Lei non ti ha sbeffeggiato, non ha cercato che tu uccidessi, non  ha usato il tuo intimo per farti fare del male, ti ha fatto ddel male, ma non ha esaltato dopo quella cosa aggiungendo dolore al dolore.
> Vergognati che sei solo un omino che ha ragionato con il cazzo e si arrampica sugli specchi per dimostrare cpon ragionevolezza alla Bersani una cosa ed il suo contrario.
> Vergognati, tuhai scelto di fare del male ad una persona usandone un'altra, è orribile quello che hai fatto ed anche se sei un Bersanino in fasce, non ti posso capire. Potevo capirti prima, ma l'ipocrisia di esserne usciti e così via e poi questo? Guardati allo specchio e cerca di vederti per quello che sei, di certo nella tua coppia tu sei l'anello debole ed il peggiore dei due.



Ma guarda Daniele io posso confermare quello che hai scritto, il problema sta sai dove, da dove parte la predica, perchè il tradimento non è solo tradire fisicamente, ma ci stanno quei tradimenti che tu fai a te ed alla donna che ti sta accanto che sono peggiori.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma guarda Daniele io posso confermare quello che hai scritto, il problema sta sai dove, da dove parte la predica, perchè il tradimento non è solo tradire fisicamente, ma ci stanno quei tradimenti che tu fai a te ed alla donna che ti sta accanto che sono peggiori.


Ti piace pensarla così!!! Coglionerie, tu hai tradito bello, tu hai tradito ed io sono depresso e cerco di non far pesare alla mia donna questo male che è atroce. Dai dai raccontatela ancora, tu hai tradito, tu debolmente hai ceduto, io tutti i giorni lotto con lei ed al lavoro per avere un sorriso in faccia nonstante la depressione, tu l'ucccello nei pantaloni non sei riuscito a tenercelo.  Fa il rapporto degli sforzi e capirai il perchè io entro una decina di anni sarò morto, ma in questa decina di anni potrei anche guarire magicamente e dare alla mia compagna quello che merita.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è una scusante che continui a sbandierare! Sei un essere umano? Non è una scusa, quindi prendi atto di quello che hai fatto. Tu devi dirglielo per non sentirti spocro contro di lei, per non farle pesare il fatto di essere in torto nei tuoi confronti, perchè il senso di colpa è brutto e per farle conoscere chi sei e farle vedere se vuole o no continuare con te.
> Se lo merita tua moglie, se no tu non sarai più suo marito, nonostante contunuerà il tuo matrimonio, perchè lei sarà la colpevole dentro di sè e tu no. Cazzo, falla vivere meglio, falle vedere che tu non sei meglio di lei.
> 
> Ah, e se si sentirà rabbiosa, dille anche co chi, almeno sfogherà la sua rabbia.


Parole giuste le tue.

Parole giuste come dire che due più due fanno quattro, lo stesso ragionamento di una persona razionale che oltre il suo naso non vedo altro. 

Ti è mai venuto in mente Daniele che alcune volte per amore o altri sentimenti dire la verità non è sempre la cosa giusta.

Ci sono modi e maniere ed altro ancora per poter decidere.

Hai presente un bambino di due anni Daniele? gli dici vuoi ora una barretta di cioccolato o ti do dieci barrette tra due minuti? quel bambino dirà dammela ora la barretta!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti piace pensarla così!!! Coglionerie, tu hai tradito bello, tu hai tradito ed io sono depresso e cerco di non far pesare alla mia donna questo male che è atroce. Dai dai raccontatela ancora, tu hai tradito, tu debolmente hai ceduto, io tutti i giorni lotto con lei ed al lavoro per avere un sorriso in faccia nonstante la depressione, tu l'ucccello nei pantaloni non sei riuscito a tenercelo.  Fa il rapporto degli sforzi e capirai il perchè io entro una decina di anni sarò morto, ma in questa decina di anni potrei anche guarire magicamente e dare alla mia compagna quello che merita.



Te lo auguro e ne sarei contento.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Niko alcune volte in questo forum sono stato contraddittorio, *perchè ho sempre detto che la base della mia vita è sempre stata la sincerità*, quindi di conseguenza dovrei dire a mia moglie quello che è successo.
> 
> Ma se hai letto alcuni interventi miei, ho anche scritto che non ho mai capito se è un bene o un male dire del tradimento, vedi discorsi passati con Farfalla ed altre persone.
> 
> ...


Appunto per quello che ho evidenziato e che mi sembrava di aver capito di te che penso tu lo abbia fatto per "confusione" e non per vendetta.

Di tuoi interventi ne ho letti parecchi e pure io parlando con farfalla sono arrivato alla conclusione che nel suo caso probabilmente è sbagliato confessare. Tu però non sei nella stessa situazione sua..ma in una decisamente più incasinata 

Certamente però non è continuando a tradirla che potrai tornare ad amarla nella maniera giusta...questo almeno è quello che penso io.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parole giuste le tue.
> 
> Parole giuste come dire che due più due fanno quattro, lo stesso ragionamento di una persona razionale che oltre il suo naso non vedo altro.
> 
> ...


Ma se non glielo dici le farai ancora del male, perchè lei adesso è la colpevole dei vostri problemi, è la colpevole di esserti venuta meno, ti umanizzeresti un poco di più, ovvio che rischieresti di avere maggirmente uan separazione, ma sarebbe un rischio più che onesto per avere entrambi l'opportunità di ricominciare. 
Se non lo farai il suo senso di colpa sarà sempre evidente e quando ti dirà magari tra 5 anni grazie di averla perdonata...di quanto tu sei una bella persona cosa dirai? Dai suvvia, sai di non essere questo, quindi perchè fare stronzate? Se davvero volevi riamare tua moglie come un tempo non la tradivi, adesso lo hai fatto e quindi devi agire di conseguenza, farle vedere che anche tu sei umano come lei, quindo non una bella persona. Oppure hai paura della separazione????


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma guarda Daniele io posso confermare quello che hai scritto, il problema sta sai dove, da dove parte la predica, perchè il tradimento non è solo tradire fisicamente, *ma ci stanno quei tradimenti che tu fai a te ed alla donna che ti sta accanto che sono peggiori*.


Perché peggiori? Mettiamoli almeno sullo stesso piano no?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma se non glielo dici le farai ancora del male, perchè lei adesso è la colpevole dei vostri problemi, è la colpevole di esserti venuta meno, ti umanizzeresti un poco di più, ovvio che rischieresti di avere maggirmente uan separazione, ma sarebbe un rischio più che onesto per avere entrambi l'opportunità di ricominciare.
> Se non lo farai il suo senso di colpa sarà sempre evidente e quando ti dirà magari tra 5 anni grazie di averla perdonata...di quanto tu sei una bella persona cosa dirai? Dai suvvia, sai di non essere questo, quindi perchè fare stronzate? Se davvero volevi riamare tua moglie come un tempo non la tradivi, adesso lo hai fatto e quindi devi agire di conseguenza, farle vedere che anche tu sei umano come lei, quindo non una bella persona. Oppure hai paura della separazione????


Sei totalmente fuori strada, ma normale che accada, ti è venuta questa idea e su questa ci costruisci.

Nel tradimento subito da mia moglie, ho sempre pensato al suo di dolore e non al mio, il mio lo curavo come potevo e con mia moglie che mi è sempre stata accanto ed una maniera meravigliosa.
Nel corso del tempo ho chiesto e parlato con mia moglie, e poco tempo fa, circa un mese e mezzo, mi ha detto adesso sto cominciando a riacquistare stima e fiducia in me stessa, sono stato felice di quello che ho ascoltato,e come sempre il mio unico pensiero è fare stare bene lei. 
Sono io che devo ritrovarmi.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parole giuste le tue.
> 
> *Parole giuste come dire che due più due fanno quattro, lo stesso ragionamento di una persona razionale che oltre il suo naso non vedo altro.*
> 
> ...


E rieccoci con la storia che le persone razionali non vedono oltre il loro naso 
Fidati che io sono certamente razionale, ma mi sto accorgendo che di cose ne vedo davvero parecchie sai? Non mi riferisco solo alla tua vicenda, ma anche ad altre qui sul forum e anche al di fuori di esso dove con la mia incapacità di vedere oltre il mio naso ci avevo visto giusto ben prima dei diretti interessati.

Insomma reputo questa tua affermazione una frase di comodo (nel senso che ti fa comodo pensare che sia cosi)..l.tu certamente penserai il contrario


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Adesso dico la mia sul confessare o no un tradimento e lo dico per averlo vissuto due volte, mentre qui quasi tutti i traditori non sanno quello che dicono.
Io l'ho scoperto due volte e la scoperta è la cosa che fa più male. La seconda volta lei aveva avuto l'occasione per dirmelo, per farmelo sapere e se la confessione arriva prossima al tradimento, si c'è dolore, ma se c'è vero dispiacere negli occhi del partner, ecco che la cosa cambia, il dolore c'è ma la delusione è minima perchè non c'è inganno. QUando viene scoperto c'è anche l'inganno che è la cosa che fa più male, e quando viene confessato dopo anni ed anni....c'è la medesima delusione della scoperta.
Claudio, decidi tu, ma se confessi ora e se ammetti di esserti smarrito nel dolore forse ne esci, se lei lo scoprirà tu avrai una separazione sicura e se tu lo dirai tra anni o ti farai uscire qualcosa...idem.
Se il tuo mantenere il segreto si fonda sul se ci riuscirai...sei sicuro che magari se tutto andasse male tu per ferirla non useresti questa arma? No, Claudio, non puoi permetterti un segreto così forte, non sei stato capace di tenere l'uccello nei pantaloni, come puoi credere di fare una cosa più tosta?
Sei umano, non sei capace, quindi sii sincero con tua moglie, sii sincero e chiedile scusa, sarete sullo stesso piano e forse lei non si sentirà poi cossì in colpa negli anni, però ovviamente, non vi amerete più come prima, tu e lei avete rotto tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Perché peggiori? Mettiamoli almeno sullo stesso piano no?



Bhe se dovessi usare l'atteggiamento che usa Daniele potrei scrivere no! e fare anche degli esempi. 
Visto che mi Claudio e per inciso ne sono fiero! dico :up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E rieccoci con la storia che le persone razionali non vedono oltre il loro naso
> Fidati che io sono certamente razionale, ma mi sto accorgendo che di cose ne vedo davvero parecchie sai? Non mi riferisco alla tua vicenda.
> Però reputo questa tua affermazione una frase di comodo (nel senso che ti fa comodo pensare che sia cosi)..l.tu certamente penserai il contrario



No niko ti sbagli.

Una volta mia moglie mi disse, Clà se tu mi tradissi io non ti lascerei mai!!

Un'altra volta mia moglie mi disse, Clà se tu mi lasci io mi ucciderei, e qui ci sono stati discorsi che evito di scrivere.
Niko se scrivo qualcosa lo scrivo in base a quello che io so e che voi non sapete o che non ricordate che io ho scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adesso dico la mia sul confessare o no un tradimento e lo dico per averlo vissuto due volte, mentre qui quasi tutti i traditori non sanno quello che dicono.
> Io l'ho scoperto due volte e la scoperta è la cosa che fa più male. La seconda volta lei aveva avuto l'occasione per dirmelo, per farmelo sapere e se la confessione arriva prossima al tradimento, si c'è dolore, ma se c'è vero dispiacere negli occhi del partner, ecco che la cosa cambia, il dolore c'è ma la delusione è minima perchè non c'è inganno. QUando viene scoperto c'è anche l'inganno che è la cosa che fa più male, e quando viene confessato dopo anni ed anni....c'è la medesima delusione della scoperta.
> Claudio, decidi tu, ma se confessi ora e se ammetti di esserti smarrito nel dolore forse ne esci, se lei lo scoprirà tu avrai una separazione sicura e se tu lo dirai tra anni o ti farai uscire qualcosa...idem.
> Se il tuo mantenere il segreto si fonda sul se ci riuscirai...sei sicuro che magari se tutto andasse male tu per ferirla non useresti questa arma? No, Claudio, non puoi permetterti un segreto così forte, non sei stato capace di tenere l'uccello nei pantaloni, come puoi credere di fare una cosa più tosta?
> Sei umano, non sei capace, quindi sii sincero con tua moglie, sii sincero e chiedile scusa, sarete sullo stesso piano e forse lei non si sentirà poi cossì in colpa negli anni, però ovviamente, non vi amerete più come prima, tu e lei avete rotto tutto.



Mia moglie adesso sta bene Daniele.
Ma prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto per dire una cosa, in questi giorni ho pensato anche a smettere di tradire, e non è certo questo che mi metterebbe allo stesso piano di mia moglie. 
Lei nel tradirmi mi ha fatto capire che è una donna normale, come è giusto che sia Daniele.
Come sono un uomo normale io.
E riflettendo ho pensato che se io dovessi non più tradirla, ora come dopo guardandola negli occhi, non potrei pensare sei la donna che hai dato il tuo corpo ad un'altro, perchè anche io ho dato il corpo ad un'altra. Per diversi motivi ma alla fine lei per un conto io per un'altro siamo soltanto delle persone. 

E questi sono pensieri razionali.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No niko ti sbagli.
> 
> Una volta mia moglie mi disse, Clà se tu mi tradissi io non ti lascerei mai!!
> 
> ...


Emhhh..ho modificato il posto che hai quotato fin che stavi scrivendo la risposta, giusto per informazione 

Non mi è chiaro comunque dove sbaglio. Certamente io non conosco la tua situazione come puoi conoscerla tu, ci mancherebbe.
Io però sostenevo semplicemente che io con la mia razionalità che non mi consente di vedere oltre il mio naso ho "visto" cose che anche prima che i diretti interessati ci arrivassero.

Non voglio mica dire che ho le visioni eh...ci mancherebbe, sarebbe una cosa troppo irrazionale per me


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie adesso sta bene Daniele.
> Ma prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto per dire una cosa, in questi giorni ho pensato anche a smettere di tradire, e non è certo questo che mi metterebbe allo stesso piano di mia moglie.
> *Lei nel tradirmi mi ha fatto capire che è una donna normale, come è giusto che sia Daniele.
> Come sono un uomo normale io.
> ...


hai distorto il concetto di normalità da un po' di tempo ,a tuo uso e consumo.magari inconsciamente .
come se avessi assorbito il messaggio peggiore qui dentro.
in realtà se è vero che sbagliare è umano la normalità dovrebbe essere accorgersene e modificarsi, non limitarsi a prenderne atto


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mia moglie adesso sta bene Daniele.
> Ma prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto per dire una cosa, in questi giorni ho pensato anche a smettere di tradire, e non è certo questo che mi metterebbe allo stesso piano di mia moglie.
> *Lei nel tradirmi mi ha fatto capire che è una donna normale, come è giusto che sia Daniele.
> Come sono un uomo normale io.*
> ...


Sono razionali in quanto alla base c'è un ragionamento, però diciamo che a mio modo di vedere ti fermi prima della conclusione.

Spiegami, se lei continuasse a tradirti e tu continuassi a tradirla sareste certamente persone normali però cosa state insieme a fare?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai distorto il concetto di normalità da un po' di tempo ,a tuo uso e consumo.magari inconsciamente .
> come se avessi assorbito il messaggio peggiore qui dentro.
> in realtà se è vero che sbagliare è umano la normalità dovrebbe essere accorgersene e modificarsi, non limitarsi a prenderne atto


Infatti questo forum ha contribuito in maniera radicale Minerva.
Ma questo non vuol dire che io non ne prenda atto e ponga rimedio.

Minerva sono un uomo molto particolare, se vogliamo chiamarla rabbia o troppa stima di se stesso o troppa etc etc, il tutto mi porta a mettermi sempre alla prova, ma sono sempre lucido, ed il tradimento effettuato me lo ha confermato.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti questo forum ha contribuito in maniera radicale Minerva.
> Ma questo non vuol dire che io non ne prenda atto e ponga rimedio.
> 
> Minerva sono un uomo molto particolare, se vogliamo chiamarla rabbia o troppa stima di se stesso o troppa etc etc, il tutto mi porta a mettermi sempre alla prova,* ma sono sempre lucido*, ed il tradimento effettuato me lo ha confermato.


secondo me non lo sei per nulla e dovresti cercare di ritrovare il nord.
 te lo auguro perchè ti vedo andare verso grossi guai che coinvolgono anche la tua famiglia, non sei un single che può permettersi sbandamenti esistenziali


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti questo forum ha contribuito in maniera radicale Minerva.
> Ma questo non vuol dire che io non ne prenda atto e ponga rimedio.
> 
> Minerva sono un uomo molto particolare, se vogliamo chiamarla rabbia o troppa stima di se stesso o troppa etc etc, il tutto mi porta a mettermi sempre alla prova, ma sono sempre lucido, ed il tradimento effettuato me lo ha confermato.


Ciao Claudio..con tutto quello che mi hai detto,pure tu ora???mahhhhh

perdonami..non posso leggere indietro,ma solo quello che scrivi qua'sopra..ma e'stata botta e via...o storia partita con annessi e connessi??


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non lo sei per nulla e dovresti cercare di ritrovare il nord.
> te lo auguro perchè ti vedo andare verso grossi guai che coinvolgono anche la tua famiglia, non sei un single che può permettersi sbandamenti esistenziali



Ed hai ragione, ed è anche per questo che lunedì probabilmente le parlerò, all'amante.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio..con tutto quello che mi hai detto,pure tu ora???mahhhhh
> 
> perdonami..non posso leggere indietro,ma solo quello che scrivi qua'sopra..ma e'stata botta e via...o storia partita con annessi e connessi??



Lothar la storia è stata ed al momento è soltanto storia.

Posso essere molto bastardo se voglio, e su questo aspetto già mi conoscevo abbastanza bene. 

Come ho scritto a Minerva lunedì se posso chiudo la storia. Se posso nel senso se la vedo.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar la storia è stata ed al momento è soltanto storia.
> 
> Posso essere molto bastardo se voglio, e su questo aspetto già mi conoscevo abbastanza bene.
> 
> Come ho scritto a Minerva lunedì se posso chiudo la storia. Se posso nel senso se la vedo.



quindi visti una volta sola...be'non dovreste avere nessun problema...il casino e'quando diventano mesi....


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lothar la storia è stata ed al momento è soltanto storia.
> 
> Posso essere molto bastardo se voglio, e su questo aspetto già mi conoscevo abbastanza bene.
> 
> Come ho scritto a Minerva lunedì se posso chiudo la storia. Se posso nel senso se la vedo.



tanto per sdrammatizzare ...

dalle due colpi prima :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quindi visti una volta sola...be'non dovreste avere nessun problema...il casino e'quando diventano mesi....



Io davvero non capirò mai, o sono io che vedo le cose diversamente o davvero tradire porta ad affezionarsi.

La storia costruita è stata costruita su dei paletti, e paletti sarebbero rimasti sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> tanto per sdrammatizzare ...
> 
> dalle due colpi prima :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Sempre per sdrammatizzare, tranquillo che non scorderà i due colpi :rotfl: 
La cosa che mi ha trattenuto nel non troncare subito, è stata la voglia nel godersi il corpo di una donna. Come si dice bastard inside  ?

Mo vedi che qualcuno/a mi taccia a dovere.
Ma spero che non succeda dicendo, sono discorsi di maschi, non fateci caso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

Sono in vena di scherzare, quindi voglio scherzare e dico, minchia!! mai avute tante approvazioni!! e che dovevo tradire per averle :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre per sdrammatizzare, tranquillo che non scorderà i due colpi :rotfl:
> La cosa che mi ha trattenuto nel non troncare subito, è stata la voglia nel godersi il corpo di una donna. Come si dice bastard inside ?
> 
> Mo vedi che qualcuno/a mi taccia a dovere.
> Ma spero che non succeda dicendo, sono discorsi di maschi, non fateci caso.



non posso non approvare.......il bello piu' bello e' se la donna e'altrui..che spettacolo..andrenalina a mille,se invece e'single mi ''attizza''meno...e'libera e'puo'fare quello che vuole...

ahhahahahah.adesso il fuoco cambia direzione amico...


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono in vena di scherzare, quindi voglio scherzare e dico, minchia!! mai avute tante approvazioni!! e che dovevo tradire per averle :carneval:


t'ho approvato pure io ahahahaha


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> t'ho approvato pure io ahahahaha



adesso le maestre ci cazziano...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso le maestre ci cazziano...


auhauhauahaahaah le cazziate a volte ci vogliono.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso le maestre ci cazziano...


:carneval:

Io ho bisogno di ridere, fuori c'è il sole e sarò chiuso in ufficio almeno fino alle sei di stasera ....


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhauahaahaah le cazziate a volte ci vogliono.


e qui i doppi sensi si sprecherebbero :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> e qui i doppi sensi si sprecherebbero :carneval:


Avevo letto spaccherebbero :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Io ho bisogno di ridere, fuori c'è il sole e sarò chiuso in ufficio almeno fino alle sei di stasera ....



Consolati, si fa per dire eh! io fino alle 19.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo letto spaccherebbero :carneval:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Io ho bisogno di ridere, fuori c'è il sole e sarò chiuso in ufficio almeno fino alle sei di stasera ....


Ciao ...

infatti pure io ... 

mi sono rattristata abbastanza oggi ... per dare una spinta a Daniele ...

... sienne ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Consolati, si fa per dire eh! io fino alle 19.



Eh che culo non è che sia una scusa :carneval: ????


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> infatti pure io ...
> 
> ...



Già, e le mie risposte a lui così crude sono nate perchè non mi piace vederlo così.

Per il resto attenta ad U.S che al momento è in fase cretinite-spiritosaggine, e con le spinte legge altro.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh che culo non è che sia una scusa :carneval: ????



Per fare che ? stai muto!!! :carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> infatti pure io ...
> 
> ...


Allora fermati qui,
che stiamo tentando di cazzeggiare un pò 

Rinnovo l'abbraccio.
Sai ...

Mi ha toccato molto il tuo post.
E sinceramente non sapevo proprio come commentare ...

Ma spero davvero che Daniele riceva una scossa ...
Forse come diceva qualcuno di là avrebbe bisogno di prendere davvero paura,
e allora potrebbe cambiare l'ottica delle cose.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, e le mie risposte a lui così crude sono nate perchè non mi piace vederlo così.
> 
> Per il resto attenta ad U.S che al momento è in fase cretinite-spiritosaggine, e con le spinte legge altro.


La fase cretinite è acuta da una trentina d'anni ormai :carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per fare che ? stai muto!!! :carneval:


Sia mai che qualcuno pensa male :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Io ho bisogno di ridere, fuori c'è il sole e sarò chiuso in ufficio almeno fino alle sei di stasera ....


io ho gia'dato amico...tra 5 min chiudo office prendo mogliettina e via in Riviera,,solo che vedo A14 murata,,casso ma la crisi dove e'???


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Allora fermati qui,
> che stiamo tentando di cazzeggiare un pò
> 
> Rinnovo l'abbraccio.
> ...


Daniele a me sembra una persona di intelligenza estrema, ha solo un piccolo difetto, che lui non si guarda, come se non avesse importanza la sua vita, come se la sua vita fosse qualcosa senza valore. E nel frattempo si incazza se gli altri sbagliano. E' giusto incazzarsi se è il caso di farlo, ma è anche giusto che questo debba valere nei suoi confronti, quindi che si dia una smossa seria.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Eh che culo non è che sia una scusa :carneval: ????



infatti ora arriva la sua quasi amante e si inginocchia sotto la scrivania.. e gli fa'gli esami orali


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La fase cretinite è acuta da una trentina d'anni ormai :carneval:



Bhe che dirti? devo riconsolarti ? ma non ti abituare eh! la mia dura da... ehm molto di più


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sia mai che qualcuno pensa male :carneval::carneval::carneval:


No!! che questo non avvenga! altrimenti che culo sarebbe?


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ho gia'dato amico...tra 5 min chiudo office prendo mogliettina e via in Riviera,,solo che vedo A14 murata,,casso ma la crisi dove e'???



beato te ... boh tutti a lamentarsi ma poi col cazzo che rinunciano a qualcosa ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ho gia'dato amico...tra 5 min chiudo office prendo mogliettina e via in Riviera,,solo che vedo A14 murata,,casso ma la crisi dove e'???



Al km 12 prevedo una foratura, posteggi la macchina, scendi, ti appresti ad aprire il cofano, alzi gli occhi e vedi tua moglie salire su un'altra macchina e  salutarti con la manina :rotfl::rotfl:

Dopo le 19 vado a pescare con i bambini, poi li portiamo dalla nonna e noi usciamo a cena.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti ora arriva la sua quasi amante e si inginocchia sotto la scrivania.. e gli fa'gli esami orali


:carneval: Scemo!


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti ora arriva la sua quasi amante e si inginocchia sotto la scrivania.. e gli fa'gli esami orali


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:


La smettete!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La smettete!!


Dai dai vai di cannolo siciliano :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: !!


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al km 12 prevedo una foratura, posteggi la macchina, scendi, ti appresti ad aprire il cofano, alzi gli occhi e vedi tua moglie salire su un'altra macchina e  salutarti con la manina :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dopo le 19 vado a pescare con i bambini, poi li portiamo dalla nonna e noi usciamo a cena.



:rotfl::rotfl:


Ehilà cena romantica ...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ehilà cena romantica ...


Yes!! e dopo la cena mi prendo quello che voglio! vuole o non vuole, e dove mi trovo mi trovo!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yes!! e dopo la cena mi prendo quello che voglio! vuole o non vuole, e dove mi trovo mi trovo!!


Cofano della macchina!

Io l'ho fatto un pò di anni orsono 

non ha prezzo :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai distorto il concetto di normalità da un po' di tempo ,a tuo uso e consumo.magari inconsciamente .
> come se avessi assorbito il messaggio peggiore qui dentro.
> in realtà se è vero che sbagliare è umano la normalità dovrebbe essere accorgersene e modificarsi, *non limitarsi a prenderne atto*


:fischio:


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Di tuoi interventi ne ho letti parecchi e pure io parlando con farfalla sono arrivato alla conclusione che nel suo caso probabilmente è sbagliato confessare. Tu però non sei nella stessa situazione sua..ma in una decisamente più incasinata


Scusa ma perché in un caso è meglio tacere e nell'altro è meglio parlare?


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2012)

*ultimo*

Al tuo posto, non starei a giurare, spergiurare che non nutri nessun desiderio di "vendetta" 
Non per altro... perché quando parli di "voler vedere come ci si sente nei panni del traditore" e che il tradimento ti deve mettere in una "situazione di parità", altro non è che un giro di parole per non dire che ti sei "vendicato"... :blank:


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa ma perché in un caso è meglio tacere e nell'altro è meglio parlare?


Infatti...


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Cofano della macchina!
> 
> Io l'ho fatto un pò di anni orsono
> 
> non ha prezzo :carneval:


mmmmhhhh.....no.
Appoggiati. Ma sopra...che scomodità assoluta


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmmhhhh.....no.
> Appoggiati. Ma sopra...che scomodità assoluta



Diciamo che ci sono varie opzioni


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed hai ragione, ed è anche per questo che lunedì probabilmente le parlerò, all'amante.


Ma noooooooooo...povera donna...nooooooooo...
Non ritrovare il nord...tu che sei all'estremo sud!


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci sono varie opzioni


Intenditore....

_flap flap_


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo alla moglie non far sapere
Quanto son bone le tette con le pere.

Ultimo falla da furbo, tanto come sai le mogli hanno le antenne...no?

Lei ti vede tranquillo e sereno
E non ti rompe più...

E non vi rompete più...

E finite di pettinare le corna in testa...no?

Ma Ultimo...e l'amante poverina...se ora la scarichi...
Piange
E se ci capita qui pure lei cosa possiamo fare eh?

Cu fu
Dalla Sicilia
con ardore...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :fischio:


:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti questo forum ha contribuito in maniera radicale Minerva. Ma questo non vuol dire che io non ne prenda atto e ponga rimedio.  Minerva sono un uomo molto particolare, se vogliamo chiamarla rabbia o troppa stima di se stesso o troppa etc etc, il tutto mi porta a mettermi sempre alla prova, ma sono sempre lucido, ed il tradimento effettuato me lo ha confermato.


  sei tutto, fuorchè lucido. ALlora, in un tempo record dici di aver superato  il tradimento, poi te ne vieni qui dicendo di aver tradito...si evince che te la stai raccontando alla grande. Poi siete normali tu e tua moglie? No siete allo stato attuale due scimmie bonobo che devono ritrovare la via dell'homo sapiens, cioè reagire e non prendere atto.  Agisci per la coppia e non con una mignottella che te la concede credendosi una strafiga della madonna (mentre è una patetica amante del cazzo). Poi te la racconti, se dicessi tutto a tua moglie e le dicessi che però adesso siete normali...uno schiaffone al tuo normale viso arriverebbe di certo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intenditore....
> 
> _flap flap_


Qualcosina la so fare 

poco eh


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Bè?
Che ti ridi.

Ti piace la mia coda pavonata di paglia?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2012)

*Claudio*

Io scrivo sempre cose giuste...e sconvenienti..sto simpaticamente sur cazzo per questo......!:up::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Qualcosina la so fare
> 
> *poco eh*


tranquillo. Bastano i fondamentali.
Da legato uno non è che può fare molto no?







:carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo. Bastano i fondamentali.
> Da legato uno non è che può fare molto no?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geko (16 Giugno 2012)

Claudio, non entrerò nel merito della questione perché le pagine sono troppe quindi non ho letto tutto e, anche volendo, non avrei il tempo materiale per farlo.

Però vorrei renderti partecipe di alcuni miei pensieri come semplici consigli, data la simpatia 'a monitor' che nutro nei tuoi confronti:

Non usare in questo modo il termine 'normalità'. Normale è un'altra cosa. Io credo che qui dentro spesso e volentieri passi il messaggio che la normalità sia questa, che il tradimento faccia parte del matrimonio o comunque del rapporto di coppia. 

Propongo di modificare la formula: in ricchezza e povertà, in salute e malattia, in cornificazione e fedeltà. 

Fortunatamente esistono realtà ben diverse da quelle che siamo abituati a leggere qui tra le pagine di tradimento.net dove l'esclusività nella coppia, certe volte, viene presentata come un mero optional o addirittura come un peso di cui liberarsi il più presto possibile per essere veramente felici. 

E, onestamente, a volte rimango basito davanti alla superficialità con cui si affrontano certe tematiche. Non è una critica al forum, intendiamoci, qui dentro ho letto un sacco di interventi intelligenti ed illuminanti ma... Io capisco che superare un tradimento non sia affatto semplice, però è proprio quando le cose si mettono male che bisogna sapersi porre le domande giuste e non perdere di vista quello che si è e si vuole veramente essere, sia come coppia che come individuo. Le generalizzazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano: si tratta di processi interiori e personalissimi, certe cose non sono per niente suscettibili di oggettivizzazione .

Pensa alla tua vita, alla tua famiglia e a tutto quello che hai costruito fino a oggi con quella persona che dici di amare. Prendi questo posto come una sorta di raccoglitore da dove trarre spunti di riflessione sulla base di esperienze altrui, magari, ma non commettere l'errore di usarle come 'terapia' o peggio come 'soluzioni' da applicare alla tua relazione.

 E, comunque, per commentare una certa tipologia di interventi: sponsorizzare il tradimento quasi fosse la panacea di tutti i mali, io lo trovo tristissimo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Claudio, non entrerò nel merito della questione perché le pagine sono troppe quindi non ho letto tutto e, anche volendo, non avrei il tempo materiale per farlo.
> 
> Però vorrei renderti partecipe di alcuni miei pensieri come semplici consigli, data la simpatia 'a monitor' che nutro nei tuoi confronti:
> 
> ...



 chapeau


----------



## Fabry (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Claudio, non entrerò nel merito della questione perché le pagine sono troppe quindi non ho letto tutto e, anche volendo, non avrei il tempo materiale per farlo.
> 
> Però vorrei renderti partecipe di alcuni miei pensieri come semplici consigli, data la simpatia 'a monitor' che nutro nei tuoi confronti:
> 
> ...


Quoto e approvo.


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Claudio, non entrerò nel merito della questione perché le pagine sono troppe quindi non ho letto tutto e, anche volendo, non avrei il tempo materiale per farlo.
> 
> Però vorrei renderti partecipe di alcuni miei pensieri come semplici consigli, data la simpatia 'a monitor' che nutro nei tuoi confronti:
> 
> ...


Hai espresso in modo esemplare, per equilibrio e chiarezza, quello che è anche il mio pensiero.
Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Sole (16 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non posso non approvare.......*il bello piu' bello e' se la donna e'altrui..che spettacolo..andrenalina a mille,se invece e'single mi ''attizza''meno*...e'libera e'puo'fare quello che vuole...
> 
> ahhahahahah.adesso il fuoco cambia direzione amico...


----------



## Sole (16 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Claudio, non entrerò nel merito della questione perché le pagine sono troppe quindi non ho letto tutto e, anche volendo, non avrei il tempo materiale per farlo.
> 
> Però vorrei renderti partecipe di alcuni miei pensieri come semplici consigli, data la simpatia 'a monitor' che nutro nei tuoi confronti:
> 
> ...


Ti approvo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al tuo posto, non starei a giurare, spergiurare che non nutri nessun desiderio di "vendetta"
> Non per altro... perché quando parli di "voler vedere come ci si sente nei panni del traditore" e che il tradimento ti deve mettere in una "situazione di parità", altro non è che un giro di parole per non dire che ti sei "vendicato"... :blank:


Chi mi ha letto sa che nel passato ho avuto occasioni, e sa visto che mi pare l'abbia scritto in questo 3D che le fantasie che ho sulle donne sono tante e la parola donna mi annebbia la vista. 
Il tradimento mi ha portato a tradire, chiamiamola vendetta, chiamiamola come volete, io mi sono sentito libero di sbagliare ed ho colto l'occasione per conoscere "la pelle" di un'altra donna. Ora se questa frase priva di emozioni che non portano a pensarmi a mia moglie disturba, bhe io non posso farci nulla. 
La vita cambia e cambiano le persone, come mi ha scritto qualcuno però non solo bisogna prenderne atto ma agire di conseguenza, io ne ho preso atto e mi posso anche definire un bastardo, ora voglio riprendermi la vita che mi appartiene, ed è quella che vedo con la mia famiglia.


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La vita cambia e cambiano le persone, come mi ha scritto qualcuno però non solo bisogna prenderne atto ma agire di conseguenza, io ne ho preso atto e mi posso anche definire un bastardo, ora voglio riprendermi la vita che mi appartiene, ed è quella che vedo con la mia famiglia.


Tu vuoi troppo, hai preso troppo e se fossi un poco razionale in questo ti renderai conto che tu hai allontanato la tua famiglia per un tuo desiderio egoistico, lasciamo perdere che dipende dal tradimento di tua moglie, ma hai fatto una azione controla tua famiglia, una azione che potrebbe disgregarla.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo sempre cose giuste...e sconvenienti..sto simpaticamente sur cazzo per questo......!:up::rotfl:


Forse ti sarai accorto del mio caratterino no? bhe è come il tuo, e nella realtà a chi mi sta sul bep lo faccio volare all'istante, pensa un po te se ti capisco


----------



## ferita (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi mi ha letto sa che nel passato ho avuto occasioni, e sa visto che mi pare l'abbia scritto in questo 3D che le fantasie che ho sulle donne sono tante e la parola donna mi annebbia la vista.
> Il tradimento mi ha portato a tradire, chiamiamola vendetta, chiamiamola come volete, io mi sono sentito libero di sbagliare ed ho colto l'occasione per conoscere "la pelle" di un'altra donna. Ora se questa frase priva di emozioni che non portano a pensarmi a mia moglie disturba, bhe io non posso farci nulla.
> La vita cambia e cambiano le persone, come mi ha scritto qualcuno però non solo bisogna prenderne atto ma agire di conseguenza, io ne ho preso atto e mi posso anche definire un bastardo, ora voglio riprendermi la vita che mi appartiene, ed è quella che vedo con la mia famiglia.



Spero per te che questa "esperienza" ti faccia stare meglio.
Secondo me non è la vendetta che può placare il tuo animo, ma un lavoro molto più profondo che devi fare dentro te stesso per diventare libero.
E fare sesso con un'altra persona non è libertà ma ancora vincolo nei confronti della tua compagna (o moglie, non mi ricordo).... un "fargliela pagare" che non serve a nulla, se non ad avvilirti ancora di più.
Io la penso così, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu vuoi troppo, hai preso troppo e se fossi un poco razionale in questo ti renderai conto che tu hai allontanato la tua famiglia per un tuo desiderio egoistico, lasciamo perdere che dipende dal tradimento di tua moglie, ma hai fatto una azione controla tua famiglia, una azione che potrebbe disgregarla.


Ciavando n'altra?
Ultimo sa...che al suo fianco...
Non ha una donna insomma...fuori di testa eh?

Povera eh ne famiglia che si disgrega per na scappatella eh?

Era na casa fatta sulla sabbia eh?

Non ha fatto un' azione contro la famiglia...
Si è solo detto...
Mo è giugno: Ciccio in pugno! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Sai io penso che Ultimo avrebbe fatto un'azione contro la famiglia se...se...se...
Facesse affari con certa gente laggiù in Sicilia e la moglie non ne sapesse nulla no?
E magari non sa che la loro casa è a rischio tritolo no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E magari sta pora donna è là scialla a stendere i panni al sole e non sa che raffica di mitra potrebbe arrivare no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

[video=youtube;UMMQY6_-JGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMMQY6_-JGw&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL711F9768E7D9F5A9[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Claudio, non entrerò nel merito della questione perché le pagine sono troppe quindi non ho letto tutto e, anche volendo, non avrei il tempo materiale per farlo.
> 
> Però vorrei renderti partecipe di alcuni miei pensieri come semplici consigli, data la simpatia 'a monitor' che nutro nei tuoi confronti:
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione, e la simpatia sai che è ricambiata.

Geko ognuno di noi ha la sua storia la sua personalità, le sue fragilità etc. La mia trasformazione è stata data da tantissime cose, da troppe ed anche di più. e sono cose che vanno al di la del tradimento subito, che appartengono al passato, al mio modo di vedere e vivere la vita al mio essere, anche al mio modo sbagliato di definirmi uomo! e non credo sia soltanto maschilismo siculo, si è vero mi sento maschilista in questo gesto che ho fatto, ed oltre al maschilismo ci sta dietro tanto altro che mi ha portato a tradire, ma che cazzo però!! ho tradito? ehh okk!!! so bene che il tradimento è una delle peggiori cose che esistano, ma nel mio nuovo essere adesso voglio rimediare e ritrovarmi e tradire mi sta dando lo spunto necessario.  

Si sono maschilista! e che cazzo va!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo certe donne sai....sono come...*

[video=youtube;Ks5Qb3TGU6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks5Qb3TGU6E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, e la simpatia sai che è ricambiata.
> 
> Geko ognuno di noi ha la sua storia la sua personalità, le sue fragilità etc. La mia trasformazione è stata data da tantissime cose, da troppe ed anche di più. e sono cose che vanno al di la del tradimento subito, che appartengono al passato, al mio modo di vedere e vivere la vita al mio essere, anche al mio modo sbagliato di definirmi uomo! e non credo sia soltanto maschilismo siculo, si è vero mi sento maschilista in questo gesto che ho fatto, ed oltre al maschilismo ci sta dietro tanto altro che mi ha portato a tradire, ma che cazzo però!! ho tradito? ehh okk!!! so bene che il tradimento è una delle peggiori cose che esistano, ma nel mio nuovo essere adesso voglio rimediare e ritrovarmi e tradire mi sta dando lo spunto necessario.
> 
> Si sono maschilista! e che cazzo va!


Cu fu...
Un uomo...insomma...
E che siamo eh?
Invece della lupara...
Meglio risarcirsi no?

Poi meglio maschilisti...
Guarda me che ero femminista...
Se non sto attento mi riducono a mal partito...

Il COnte ti benedice...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cu fu...
> Un uomo...insomma...
> E che siamo eh?
> Invece della lupara...
> ...


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi mi ha letto sa che nel passato ho avuto occasioni, e sa visto che mi pare l'abbia scritto in questo 3D che le fantasie che ho sulle donne sono tante e la parola donna mi annebbia la vista.
> Il tradimento mi ha portato a tradire, chiamiamola vendetta, chiamiamola come volete, io mi sono sentito libero di sbagliare ed ho colto l'occasione per conoscere "la pelle" di un'altra donna. Ora se questa frase priva di emozioni che non portano a pensarmi a mia moglie disturba, bhe io non posso farci nulla.
> La vita cambia e cambiano le persone, come mi ha scritto qualcuno però non solo bisogna prenderne atto ma agire di conseguenza, io ne ho preso atto e mi posso anche definire un bastardo, *ora voglio riprendermi la vita che mi appartiene, ed è quella che vedo con la mia famiglia*.


Ciao Claudio,

mi fa piacere leggere ... che inizi a toccare nuovamente terra!!!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> 
> mi fa piacere leggere ... che inizi a toccare nuovamente terra!!!
> 
> sienne


Sienne ho sempre avuto i piedi per terra, ma in un forum dove la scritta assume valori diversi ed esaltanti rispetto alla voce, da imput spesso sbagliati a quello che fondamentalmente è altro.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Claudio*

Si ma io so esser anche amabile....carattere di merda?Si ho un carattere difficile...meglio così che non aver carattere.....!!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> beato te ... boh tutti a lamentarsi ma poi col cazzo che rinunciano a qualcosa ...


 Ciao Ultimo..personalmente mi costa un po'di gasolio e l'autostrada...ma a bocce ferme ti dico che era strapiena..sabato sera abbiamo girato 4 ristoranti,alle 22....e in 2...per trovare...e ieri alle 14 tornando a casa dalla spiaggia,quelli che ho visto erano pienissimi..e stanotte 2.5 ore per fare 125km....non siamo la Grecia...qui'soldi ne abbiamo tantissimi ancora


----------



## oceansize (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne ho sempre avuto i piedi per terra, ma in un forum dove la scritta assume valori diversi ed esaltanti rispetto alla voce, da imput spesso sbagliati a quello che fondamentalmente è altro.


Mi sa che questo forum ti ha fatto male...o forse bene, chissà, ha fatto uscire quello che sei non quello che pensavi di essere. Resta il fatto che questo 3d mi mette una certa tristezza


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma io so esser anche amabile....carattere di merda?Si ho un carattere difficile...meglio così che non aver carattere.....!!


:up:

non cambiare mai!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Eh....ormai che cambio più?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Mi sa che questo forum ti ha fatto male...o forse bene, chissà, ha fatto uscire quello che sei non quello che pensavi di essere. Resta il fatto che questo 3d mi mette una certa tristezza



Dici che questo 3D ti mette tristezza. Ti ricordo che siamo in forum a tema, quindi di certo a parte qualche battuta non è che siamo al luna park a divertirci.

Prova a leggere il conte o Lothar o altri, magari a loro non porta la tristezza che porta a te o a me o ad altri. 
Sarà la variabile delle circostante? 
Nel mio caso mi ritrovo rinato, e non voglio dire i perchè altrimenti staremmo qua a commentarmi e commentarci per molte altre pagine.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma io so esser anche amabile....carattere di merda?Si ho un carattere difficile...meglio così che non aver carattere.....!!



Bene! basta che non mi dici che fai anche flap flap


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> non cambiare mai!


La smetti di provarci con oscuro!! :carneval: 

E per tua delizia... frase sicula per te! lassalu iri unè pani pi to rianti!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma infatti....la tristezza è ben altra....qui ci son le imprese dei ciuladores....frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi...quelli si che son tristi...!Ma la simy non ci proverebbe mai con me....la simy è una splendida ragazza che c'entra con oscuro?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo..personalmente mi costa un po'di gasolio e l'autostrada...ma a bocce ferme ti dico che era strapiena..sabato sera abbiamo girato 4 ristoranti,alle 22....e in 2...per trovare...e ieri alle 14 tornando a casa dalla spiaggia,quelli che ho visto erano pienissimi..e stanotte 2.5 ore per fare 125km....non siamo la Grecia...qui'soldi ne abbiamo tantissimi ancora



Noi siamo stati a cefalù, in un locale che da su una delle poche scogliere che ci sono a ridosso della città. 

Anche qua credimi è un macello! ma basta conoscere i posti le strade e prenotare e sei apposto


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti....la tristezza è ben altra....qui ci son le imprese dei ciuladores....frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi...quelli si che son tristi...!Ma la simy non ci proverebbe mai con me....la simy è una splendida ragazza che c'entra con oscuro?



ciao Oscu'..il week mi ha rigenerato,l'euro resiste,stanotte in  A14 tantissimi tir greci,nuovissimi.buon segno..quindi sono contento,basta tristezza..associati amico,perche'la priorita'e'non saltare per aria,mica paingere per i cornuti che piangono qua'dentro..


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Lothar*

Continui ad essermi simpatico....ma ognuno ha le sue di priorità....il futuro chissà.....a fine agosto vengo su a milano m.come sempre.....!!


----------



## geko (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noi siamo stati a cefalù, in un locale che da su una delle poche scogliere che ci sono a ridosso della città.
> 
> Anche qua credimi è un macello! ma basta conoscere i posti le strade e prenotare e sei apposto


Che spettacolo il mare a Cefalù!


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La smetti di provarci con oscuro!! :carneval:
> 
> E per tua delizia... frase sicula per te! lassalu iri unè pani pi to rianti!


Ma io non ci provo con Oscuro!



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti....la tristezza è ben altra....qui ci son le imprese dei ciuladores....frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi...quelli si che son tristi...!Ma la simy non ci proverebbe mai con me....*la simy è una splendida ragazza *che c'entra con oscuro?


Grazie! 
ma che ne sanno della nostra amicizia :mrgreen: subito a pensar male!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che spettacolo il mare a Cefalù!


Non vado al mare a cefalù ma a Lascari che è a ridosso di cefalù, ogni tanto cambio con altri paesi ma sono tutti a ridosso, meno confusione con mare stupendo.

Ci andavo quando ero single, e.......... mi sto muto va non parlo!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma io non ci provo con Oscuro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eddaiiii scherzavo!! ma ora basta rispondervi tra voi due, e tubare :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che spettacolo il mare a Cefalù!


Ciao Geko...sara'stato gioco di correnti,ma sabato e domenica a 400 metri da riva,vedevo l'acqua trasparente e i pesci...e quando mai???mai visot una roba simile...tipo Croazia o appunto Sud ..


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma si claudio certo che scherzavi....poi se un giorno dovessi cambiare impostazione di vita....andrei su un bel paio di mutande vissute e ed eversive....su due belle chiappe sfrante e fragellate....il contrario di simy....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eddaiiii scherzavo!! ma ora basta rispondervi tra voi due, e tubare :rotfl::rotfl:



lo so! 
:bacio:


----------



## oceansize (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che questo 3D ti mette tristezza. Ti ricordo che siamo in forum a tema, quindi di certo a parte qualche battuta non è che siamo al luna park a divertirci.
> 
> Prova a leggere il conte o Lothar o altri, magari a loro non porta la tristezza che porta a te o a me o ad altri.
> Sarà la variabile delle circostante?
> Nel mio caso mi ritrovo rinato, e non voglio dire i perchè altrimenti staremmo qua a commentarmi e commentarci per molte altre pagine.


Che ti devo dire, Lothar e co. Nemmeno lì leggo, non sono loro ad aver scritto una lettera d'amore alla moglie mentre pensavano di tradirla...spero che troverai la  tua strada, anzi la vostra. Auguri


----------



## geko (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non vado al mare a cefalù ma a Lascari che è a ridosso di cefalù, ogni tanto cambio con altri paesi ma sono tutti a ridosso, meno confusione con mare stupendo.
> 
> Ci andavo quando ero single, e.......... mi sto muto va non parlo!


A Lascari non ci sono mai stato. Comunque dalle tue parti il mare è (quasi) ovunque bellissimo. Cefalù è nel mio cuore, se no andavo spesso a fare immersioni a San Vito lo Capo. Altro posto spettacolare! :up: E lì... beata gioventù... :mrgreen:

Anche se una delle più belle spiagge siciliane, secondo me, resta la baia di Calamosche. Un vero paradiso! E poi ci si sposta nel siracusano, che merita moltissimo. 




lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Geko...sara'stato gioco di correnti,ma sabato e domenica a 400 metri da riva,vedevo l'acqua trasparente e i pesci...e quando mai???mai visot una roba simile...tipo Croazia o appunto Sud ..



Eh, io ho un pessimo ricordo del vostro mare, Lothar. Sono cresciuto abituato troppo bene.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Giugno 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire, Lothar e co. Nemmeno lì leggo, non sono loro ad aver scritto una lettera d'amore alla moglie mentre pensavano di tradirla...spero che troverai la tua strada, anzi la vostra. Auguri



carao Ocean sono due cose separate..noi ad esempio abbiamo passato due giorni splendidi da soli,sabato andremo in ferie una settimana,sempre soli..ma questo non mi ha impedito sms all'altra appena aperto ufficio...


----------



## ferita (18 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carao Ocean sono due cose separate..noi ad esempio abbiamo passato due giorni splendidi da soli,sabato andremo in ferie una settimana,sempre soli..ma questo non mi ha impedito sms all'altra appena aperto ufficio...


Mi vengono i brividi a leggere questo...e anche un po' di nausea...


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mi vengono i brividi a leggere questo...e anche un po' di nausea...


Ciao ferita,

be, brividi proprio no ... 

ma una certa stanchezza ... 

lothar ... cambia disco ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2012)

ho letto che il tradimento ti ha fatto rinascere;per me questo thread non ha più nulla da dire.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2012)

*Oscuro*

Sei capace di far incazzare come faccio incazzare io? nota come ci riesco, e nota a chi.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ma scherzi vero?Ma hai letto ultimamente?Il sor cheater si è sbizzarrito dando della troia alla mia patner non so quante volte........!Però i"CIULADORES DE STA MINCHIAS"non hanno visto nulla.....se poco poco fosse stato Oscuro....veniva giù di tutto e di più.....!A claudio capisco che ci hai un nome fico...ma mica sei er solo eh?


----------



## Diletta (18 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, e la simpatia sai che è ricambiata.
> 
> Geko ognuno di noi ha la sua storia la sua personalità, le sue fragilità etc. La mia trasformazione è stata data da tantissime cose, da troppe ed anche di più. e sono cose che vanno al di la del tradimento subito, che appartengono al passato, al mio modo di vedere e vivere la vita al mio essere, anche al mio modo sbagliato di definirmi uomo! e non credo sia soltanto maschilismo siculo, si è vero mi sento maschilista in questo gesto che ho fatto, ed oltre al maschilismo ci sta dietro tanto altro che mi ha portato a tradire, ma che cazzo però!! ho tradito? ehh okk!!! so bene che il tradimento è una delle peggiori cose che esistano, ma nel mio nuovo essere adesso voglio rimediare e ritrovarmi e tradire mi sta dando lo spunto necessario.
> 
> Si sono maschilista! e che cazzo va!



Caro Clà, tu sai che l'avevo intuito da sempre il tuo essere maschilista che ti impediva di buttarti alle spalle un'offesa così grande come quella che hai ricevuto come immagino che ci sia tanto altro dietro al comportamento che hai avuto, e queste sono cose che sai tu, nel tuo animo.

Ora penso proprio che tu sia pronto per ricominciare sul serio con la donna che ti sta accanto e che è l'unica importante per te. Ora tu sai che siete uguali...fai del gesto che hai compiuto una grande occasione di rinascita per entrambi.
E ti dico di più: io se fossi tua moglie sarei sollevata a sapere la verità perché il senso di colpa, che è devastante, mi diminuirebbe tantissimo e ciò mi farebbe tirare un sospiro di sollievo...sarebbe un dono che mi faresti, un dono gradito.
Ma tu conosci tua moglie e sai tu come comportarti.
Non hai distrutto un bel niente Claudio: il tuo matrimonio è integro!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scherzi vero?Ma hai letto ultimamente?Il sor cheater si è sbizzarrito dando della troia alla mia patner non so quante volte........!Però i"CIULADORES DE STA MINCHIAS"non hanno visto nulla.....se poco poco fosse stato Oscuro....veniva giù di tutto e di più.....!A claudio capisco che ci hai un nome fico...ma mica sei er solo eh?



:up: je savè comprix! e se non capisci il francaise, ho capito  
Notare il francasie siculo


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Clà, tu sai che l'avevo intuito da sempre il tuo essere maschilista che ti impediva di buttarti alle spalle un'offesa così grande come quella che hai ricevuto come immagino che ci sia tanto altro dietro al comportamento che hai avuto, e queste sono cose che sai tu, nel tuo animo.
> 
> Ora penso proprio che tu sia pronto per ricominciare sul serio con la donna che ti sta accanto e che è l'unica importante per te. Ora tu sai che siete uguali...fai del gesto che hai compiuto una grande occasione di rinascita per entrambi.
> E ti dico di più: io se fossi tua moglie sarei sollevata a sapere la verità perché il senso di colpa, che è devastante, mi diminuirebbe tantissimo e ciò mi farebbe tirare un sospiro di sollievo...sarebbe un dono che mi faresti, un dono gradito.
> ...


Chi come una persona tradita poteva esprimere una verità in maniera così dolce e vera.

Hai ragione in tutto, il mio profondo essere maschilista, la mia voglia di capire, di volere anche  sbagliare sapendo di sbagliare, ma la tentazione è stata forte e la crescita ha portato in parte, meno considerazione sull'atto del tradimento, come se il tradimento non fosse così grave, ed in effetti e razionalizzando non lo è. Ma per capire ciò deve passare tempo, e nel tempo comunque capire anche che se un tradimento deve porre le persone come persone e non come esseri speciali deve anche dare se la coppia lo vuole, andare avanti con modalità diverse tra i due, modalità che si stabiliscono insieme e che in parte devono essere anche la conoscenza vera di entrambi. 
Hai ragione anche sul dire a mia moglie la verità, ma non mi sento di dirle la verità, le motivazioni sono tante, ne elenco qualcuna, lei nel tempo si sta perdonando e qualche tempo fa mi disse di sua spontanea volontà che adesso sta riacquistando fiducia in se stessa, la sua crescita e la sua continuità nello stare in famiglia, con me e con noi, la sua fiducia acquistata e il suo sentirsi bene sono stati sempre la priorità mia, a discapito dei miei sfoghi delle mie rabbie e dei miei malumori che in parte ho esternato ( tutti all'inizio e per circa quattro mesi) ed in parte sfogati con voi e con me stesso nei metodi che ho avuto io. Penso quindi che andarle a dire del tradimento non sarebbe la cosa giusta, e non perchè mi porrebbe nelle stesse sue condizioni, ma anche perchè conosco il dolore del tradimento e so bene che pensare che la persona che più ti ama più ti ha fatto male, sarebbe un male gratuito secondo me dirle la verità, quando in tradimento effettuato è servito a me per far stare bene lei e me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2012)

sono molto sollevata nel rivederti con i piedini attaccati a terra. Adesso tienili lì però. Se ti ci voleva questo, se è servito... a volte bisogna cadere, per capire il punto di vista di chi è caduto.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Giugno 2012)

... se non ci caschi più hai tutta la mia stima!


----------



## geko (19 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi come una persona tradita poteva esprimere una verità in maniera così dolce e vera.
> 
> Hai ragione in tutto, il mio profondo essere maschilista, la mia voglia di capire, di volere anche  sbagliare sapendo di sbagliare, ma la tentazione è stata forte e la crescita ha portato in parte, meno considerazione sull'atto del tradimento, come se il tradimento non fosse così grave, ed in effetti e razionalizzando non lo è. Ma per capire ciò deve passare tempo, e nel tempo comunque capire anche che se un tradimento deve porre le persone come persone e non come esseri speciali deve anche dare se la coppia lo vuole, andare avanti con modalità diverse tra i due, modalità che si stabiliscono insieme e che in parte devono essere anche la conoscenza vera di entrambi.
> Hai ragione anche sul dire a mia moglie la verità, ma non mi sento di dirle la verità, le motivazioni sono tante, ne elenco qualcuna, lei nel tempo si sta perdonando e qualche tempo fa mi disse di sua spontanea volontà che adesso sta riacquistando fiducia in se stessa, la sua crescita e la sua continuità nello stare in famiglia, con me e con noi, la sua fiducia acquistata e il suo sentirsi bene sono stati sempre la priorità mia, a discapito dei miei sfoghi delle mie rabbie e dei miei malumori che in parte ho esternato ( tutti all'inizio e per circa quattro mesi) ed in parte sfogati con voi e con me stesso nei metodi che ho avuto io. Penso quindi che andarle a dire del tradimento non sarebbe la cosa giusta, e non perchè mi porrebbe nelle stesse sue condizioni, ma anche perchè conosco il dolore del tradimento e so bene che pensare che la persona che più ti ama più ti ha fatto male, sarebbe un male gratuito secondo me dirle la verità, *quando in tradimento effettuato è servito a me per far stare bene lei e me.*



Bah. Non sapete più come raccontarvela...

Ora hai trovato la pace? Ma dai. Il tradimento non serve a far star bene nessuno, sono altre le cose che salvano il rapporto e si fanno in due, e all'interno della coppia stessa. Il dialogo, ad esempio.

Ripeto: secondo me in quello che hai fatto ha influito il lavaggio del cervello che viene fatto qui dentro. 

Poi cosa c'entri il maschilismo non lo capisco. Sono di origini siciliane anch'io, sono geloso e (molto) poco incline al perdono su certe cose, ma in questa cosa dell'occhio per occhio per pareggiare i conti o per riconfermare a se stessi la propria virilità non ci vedo alcuna utilità. Non ai fini dell'amore, perlomeno.

Ribadisco il mio consiglio: pensa ad essere coerente con quello che sei e con l'amore che dici di provare per tua moglie. In definitiva, siamo ciò che scegliamo di essere. A me piace pensarla così.


----------



## Leda (19 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bah. Non sapete più come raccontarvela...
> 
> Ora hai trovato la pace? Ma dai. Il tradimento non serve a far star bene nessuno, sono altre le cose che salvano il rapporto e si fanno in due, e all'interno della coppia stessa. Il dialogo, ad esempio.
> 
> ...



Non potendoti approvare, quoto ogni singola parola.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bah. Non sapete più come raccontarvela...
> 
> Ora hai trovato la pace? Ma dai. Il tradimento non serve a far star bene nessuno, sono altre le cose che salvano il rapporto e si fanno in due, e all'interno della coppia stessa. Il dialogo, ad esempio.
> 
> ...



Accetto il tuo consiglio.

Ma vorrei esprimere il mio dissenso in quello che scrivi, perchè sarebbe bello essere lineari limpidi e cristallini, ma non siamo così, siamo degli esseri umani che hanno dentro un casino di contraddizioni, si è vero tutto è limpido e tutto è lineare e cristallino, ma questo dove? Nella realtà dobbiamo fare i conti con molte cose, con i nostri lati oscuri le nostre meschinità la nostra fragilità il nostro maschilismo e tanto altro ancora che fa dell'essere umano un essere perfetto nella sua imperfezione.

Sarebbe bello dire io amo punto e stop! Bene geko io questo potevo dirlo, ma nonostante io potessi dirlo ho sempre scritto che nella vita non bisogna stupirsi di nulla, perchè sono troppe le variabili, e nulla è cristallino e limpido.


----------



## Diletta (19 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo consiglio.
> 
> Ma vorrei esprimere il mio dissenso in quello che scrivi, perchè sarebbe bello essere lineari limpidi e cristallini, ma non siamo così, siamo degli esseri umani che hanno dentro un casino di contraddizioni, si è vero tutto è limpido e tutto è lineare e cristallino, ma questo dove? Nella realtà dobbiamo fare i conti con molte cose, con i nostri lati oscuri le nostre meschinità la nostra fragilità il nostro maschilismo e tanto altro ancora che fa dell'essere umano un essere perfetto nella sua imperfezione.
> 
> *Sarebbe bello dire io amo punto e stop! Bene geko io questo potevo dirlo, ma nonostante io potessi dirlo ho sempre scritto che nella vita non bisogna stupirsi di nulla, perchè sono troppe le variabili, e nulla è cristallino e limpido.*




Sì, è così: non bisogna stupirsi di nulla e purtroppo l'abbiamo scoperto sulla nostra pelle.
Tutto è relativo...anche se a me non piace come concetto, ma quello è.


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo consiglio.
> 
> Ma vorrei esprimere il mio dissenso in quello che scrivi, *perchè sarebbe bello essere lineari limpidi e cristallini, ma non siamo così, siamo degli esseri umani che hanno dentro un casino di contraddizioni*, si è vero tutto è limpido e tutto è lineare e cristallino, ma questo dove? Nella realtà dobbiamo fare i conti con molte cose, con i nostri lati oscuri le nostre meschinità la nostra fragilità il nostro maschilismo e tanto altro ancora che fa dell'essere umano un essere perfetto nella sua imperfezione.
> 
> Sarebbe bello dire io amo punto e stop! Bene geko io questo potevo dirlo, ma nonostante io potessi dirlo ho sempre scritto che nella vita non bisogna stupirsi di nulla, perchè sono troppe le variabili, e nulla è cristallino e limpido.


Queste parole sono quelle che mi sono ripetuta per mesi tradendo mio marito e passando da un uomo a un altro. Avevo trovato questa bella spiegazione filosofica sul lato oscuro e sulle contraddizioni che tutti noi abbiamo e per un po' ci ho creduto.

Ora, Claudio, posso dirti che sono balle. E ho la sensazione che questa sensazione di leggerezza che provi, questa voglia di auto-assolverti svaniranno nel tempo.
Appena avrai preso coscienza di quello che sei diventato (un traditore) e di quello che comporta, quando ti renderai conto che gestire un simile conflitto interiore per le persone oneste è un peso che si fa fatica a portare, ti rileggeremo qui con un tono un po' diverso.

E in fondo ti auguro che sia così


----------



## Lostris (19 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi come una persona tradita poteva esprimere una verità in maniera così dolce e vera.
> 
> Hai ragione in tutto, il mio profondo essere maschilista, la mia voglia di capire, di volere anche sbagliare sapendo di sbagliare, ma la tentazione è stata forte e la crescita ha portato in parte, meno considerazione sull'atto del tradimento, come se il tradimento non fosse così grave, ed in effetti e razionalizzando non lo è. Ma per capire ciò deve passare tempo, e nel tempo comunque capire anche che se un tradimento deve porre le persone come persone e non come esseri speciali deve anche dare se la coppia lo vuole, andare avanti con modalità diverse tra i due, modalità che si stabiliscono insieme e che in parte devono essere anche la conoscenza vera di entrambi.
> Hai ragione anche sul dire a mia moglie la verità, ma non mi sento di dirle la verità, le motivazioni sono tante, ne elenco qualcuna, lei nel tempo si sta perdonando e qualche tempo fa mi disse di sua spontanea volontà che adesso sta riacquistando fiducia in se stessa, la sua crescita e la sua continuità nello stare in famiglia, con me e con noi, la sua fiducia acquistata e il suo sentirsi bene sono stati sempre la priorità mia, a discapito dei miei sfoghi delle mie rabbie e dei miei malumori che in parte ho esternato ( tutti all'inizio e per circa quattro mesi) ed in parte sfogati con voi e con me stesso nei metodi che ho avuto io. Penso quindi che andarle a dire del tradimento non sarebbe la cosa giusta, e non perchè mi porrebbe nelle stesse sue condizioni, ma anche perchè conosco il dolore del tradimento e so bene che pensare che la persona che più ti ama più ti ha fatto male, sarebbe un male gratuito secondo me dirle la verità, quando in tradimento effettuato è servito a me per far stare bene lei e me.


Non so...
sei sicuro che all'elenco delle tue motivazioni per non dirle nulla non rientri anche in parte una componente egoistica, imprescindibile quasi sempre dalla natura umana? E magari anche un pò di paura...

Mi spiego.
Dici che nel tempo si sta perdonando, va bene, ma non puoi negare che ad oggi lo status di "tradito" nel rapporto con tua moglie causi una disparità. E anche se non fai nulla perchè sia così, lo è. 
Di lei che si sente in difetto per l'errore commesso e per averti causato dolore. 
Confessargli il tuo, di tradimento, ti riporterebbe forse a terra ai suoi occhi, rispetto all'immagine (un pò idealizzata?) che ha di te. Sono d'accordo con Diletta, è molto probabile che il suo senso di colpa diminuirebbe.
Come, in parte, il tuo "potere" -passami il termine- nei suoi confronti.

E, in effetti, non puoi avere la certezza che questa tua "caduta" non possa rappresentare un colpo troppo duro per il vostro matrimonio.

Allora non dici niente, non causi un dolore "inutile" a lei privandola, però, della verità e della possibilità di perdonarsi ancora di più. Allo stesso tempo non ti crei casini.
Perchè, dici, "_il tradimento effettuato è servito a me per far stare bene lei e me_".
Che significa, che se il tradimento non fosse servito a nulla, quindi, gliel'avresti detto? 

In generale... sai che fa specie questa cosa detta da una persona che considerava il parlare, il dialogo, come fondamentale?
E su cui è capitato che mi sia confrontata proprio perchè io ho scelto di non dire nulla al mio compagno.

Ora che ti trovi "di là", le considerazioni cambiano un pò. E' naturale.
Io certo che non parlo per non causargli un dolore inutile, perchè la mia scelta è lui. Ma sono anche consapevole che lo privo della verità, di uno sguardo disilluso su chi gli è accanto e lo ha tradito.

Perchè ho una paura fottuta, perchè non voglio passare (e fargli passare) una via crucis infernale dove non ho certezze che il nostro rapporto ne esca vivo, perchè non voglio perderlo.
E magari invece lui, sapendo tutto, mi perderebbe volentieri.


----------



## The Cheater (19 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scherzi vero?Ma hai letto ultimamente?*Il sor cheater si è sbizzarrito dando della troia alla mia patner non so quante volte*........!Però i"CIULADORES DE STA MINCHIAS"non hanno visto nulla.....se poco poco fosse stato Oscuro....veniva giù di tutto e di più.....!A claudio capisco che ci hai un nome fico...ma mica sei er solo eh?


parecchie 

ma sempre meno di quante volte mi hai dato del mafioso, con famiglia di merda, e che rimorchio sul forum...

...claudio è un'altra pasta...e ci siamo beccati non poco


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Queste parole sono quelle che mi sono ripetuta per mesi tradendo mio marito e passando da un uomo a un altro. Avevo trovato questa bella spiegazione filosofica sul lato oscuro e sulle contraddizioni che tutti noi abbiamo e per un po' ci ho creduto.
> 
> Ora, Claudio, posso dirti che sono balle. E ho la sensazione che questa sensazione di leggerezza che provi, questa voglia di auto-assolverti svaniranno nel tempo.
> Appena avrai preso coscienza di quello che sei diventato (un traditore) e di quello che comporta, quando ti renderai conto che gestire un simile conflitto interiore per le persone oneste è un peso che si fa fatica a portare, ti rileggeremo qui con un tono un po' diverso.
> ...


Carissima Sole, permettimi questa confidenza , eventualmente ti chiedo scusa. Credo tu mi abbia letto nel passato, e che tu abbia capito che tipo di persona io sia, e per quanto le mie scritte passate sul romanticismo le prediche e tutto il resto, sono sempre stato una persona alquanto razionale, nel senso che tutto quello che faccio parte da mille riflessioni, mille pensieri, e tutto ripeto tutto anche gli sbagli sono controllati, anche il mio tradimento è stato controllato da me, alla fine ed in maniera credo poco romantica poco sensibile,e da vero bastardo, il motivo che mi ha spinto a tradire è stato voler semplicemente conoscere la pelle e gli istinti di un'altra donna.( cosa mi ha portato a questo in parte lo sapete in parte lo so io)
Parli di leggerezza, e capisco bene quello che intendi, no Sole la leggerezza nelle mie azioni non sono contemplate, esiste la consapevolezza di ogni mia azione che a volte rende ancora più gravi le mie azioni. 

Chicca per voi e chicca per me, in maniera tale da spiegarvi cosa mi succede, e mi scuso nuovamente se non ci riesco, le mie prediche le mie moralità e tutto quello per cui mi avete conosciuto si vanno a benedire in questo forum, ma ciò non vuol dire che queste non fanno parte di me, e magari  ne fanno parte ancora più di prima.
Per chi avesse capito la frase, avrà capito anche i miei cambiamenti.


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2012)

ti rivolgo una piccola critica:
tu dici che non vuoi dire niente a tua moglie per non farla soffrire, ma lei mi pare soffra già perchè si sente estremamente in difetto verso di te
non sarebbe meglio chiudere con l'amante e dirlo a tua moglie? forse è la strada per ricominciare, se vuoi


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so...
> 1)sei sicuro che all'elenco delle tue motivazioni per non dirle nulla non rientri anche in parte una componente egoistica, imprescindibile quasi sempre dalla natura umana? E magari anche un pò di paura...
> 
> 2)Mi spiego.
> ...


1)Paura non credo egoismo si.

2)Mia moglie mi conosce bene e di certo il mio tradimento non sminuirebbe quello che per lei sono, io con lei ho sempre parlato e queste mie parole sono sempre state vere sincere ed espressione di quello che sono. Di idealizzato non c'è nulla! se non quello che ha distrutto lei portandomi con i piedi per terra, perchè lei ha tradito innamorandosi, io per i motivi sopra descritti e per fare ciò ho dovuto ricostruire la mia mente e buttato all'aria la mia persona. perchè tradendo ho sempre scritto che fa male di più al traditore che non al tradito ( questo quando ci sia ama.)
Parli di potere, quale potere scusami? il potere di starle accanto? di non volerla ferire? di dirle io vado via e tu resetti il cervello anche parlando con lui e capire cosa vuoi? No Lostris il potere sta quando non dai delle possibilità e anche se hai torto ti fai ragione.

3) Qua vorrei evitare di dare una risposta, e lo faccio primo perchè non mi crederesti, secondo perchè la figura femminile purtroppo non ne uscirebbe tanto bene. Ma questo succederebbe se dessi la risposta e per merito-demerito di mia moglie.

4) Ho già risposto sopra in parte. Per il discorso casini che mi eviterei non dicendole nulla sei fuori strada, perchè i casini sarebbe suoi non miei, conosco io mia moglie, e conosco me stesso attualmente, ecco il perchè di questa mia convinzione.

5) In questo 3D ho già dato delle risposte a riguardo, facendo degli esempi di discorsi nati con Farfalla ed altri nick. In questo caso anche leggendo le risposte date prima ho risposto, ma aggiungerei un'altra cosa, voi e la mia nuova "personalità" e soprattutto l'amore che ho per mia moglie non mi faranno stavolta essere sincero. 

6)Anche io ho scelto sono nuovamente di qua  e consapevole di avere una famiglia che amo e che voglio rendere felice, e sono sempre stato felice dando felicità alla mia famiglia, il mio nutrimento è sempre stato questo e porca paletta ci ho messo anni per riuscire a stare bene con me stesso, ed ora è ritornato nuovamente il momento di vivere la vita che avevo ritrovato in me ed in loro.


7) Su questa tua affermazione, ricordo cosa mi disse la neurologa, "tanti mariti avrebbe colto l'occasione per liberarsi della moglie etc etc.....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti rivolgo una piccola critica:
> tu dici che non vuoi dire niente a tua moglie per non farla soffrire, ma lei mi pare soffra già perchè si sente estremamente in difetto verso di te
> non sarebbe meglio chiudere con l'amante e dirlo a tua moglie? forse è la strada per ricominciare, se vuoi


Amante lasciata .

Ho risposto altre volte all'altra domanda, e proprio ora a Lostris


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Cheater ti ho chiamato mafiosello perchè hai l'atteggimaneto smargiasso del mafioso,non ho detto che sei mafioso,poi famiglia di merda l'ho scritto una volta dicasi UNA,e che rimorchi sul forum non ricordo le volte......!insomma Vuoi vedere che sei la vittima e ti sei difeso.......!Comunque se avessi fatto io quello che hai fatto tu.....Sarebbe successo un disastro con l'impavido conte A STRAZIARMI I COIONI......!Si claudio è un'altra pasta.....siciliano doc come piacciono a me!!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cheater ti ho chiamato mafiosello perchè hai l'atteggimaneto smargiasso del mafioso,non ho detto che sei mafioso,poi famiglia di merda l'ho scritto una volta dicasi UNA,e che rimorchi sul forum non ricordo le volte......!insomma Vuoi vedere che sei la vittima e ti sei difeso.......!Comunque se avessi fatto io quello che hai fatto tu.....Sarebbe successo un disastro con l'impavido conte A STRAZIARMI I COIONI......!Si claudio è un'altra pasta.....siciliano doc come piacciono a me!!!





 Simy..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Se ne fara una ragione la simy.....non sapevo come dirglielo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR] Simy..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






oscuro ha detto:


> Se ne fara una ragione la simy.....non sapevo come dirglielo....!!:rotfl:




Oscù.... sei proprio scemo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ne fara una ragione la simy.....non sapevo come dirglielo....!!:rotfl:



Shhhhh basta ora!! che la cosa rimanga ferma e che non continui!!! 

Certo che pensare di essere stato scelto a scapito dei balconi di Simy.. Santa Rosalia mi sento un macho! insomma macho... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Che ci devo fare?mi piacciono i siciliani IPODOTATI......e ultimo ha questa qualità......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscù.... sei proprio scemo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Smackkkkkk!!


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ci devo fare?mi piacciono i siciliani IPODOTATI......e ultimo ha questa qualità......!!!:rotfl:



si certo come no....e io dovrei crederti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ci devo fare?mi piacciono i siciliani IPODOTATI......e ultimo ha questa qualità......!!!:rotfl:



mamamamamasputtttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cheater ti ho chiamato mafiosello perchè hai l'atteggimaneto smargiasso del mafioso,non ho detto che sei mafioso,poi famiglia di merda l'ho scritto una volta dicasi UNA,e che rimorchi sul forum non ricordo le volte......!insomma Vuoi vedere che sei la vittima e ti sei difeso.......!Comunque se avessi fatto io quello che hai fatto tu.....Sarebbe successo un disastro con l'impavido conte A STRAZIARMI I COIONI......!Si claudio è un'altra pasta.....siciliano doc come piacciono a me!!!


io ho sempre detto, e ribadisco per l'ultima volta, per te e per altri curiosi, di andare alla pagina 49 del famoso 3d...per verificare chi ha iniziato ad alzare i toni e a "pisciare fuori dal rinale"...

cioè...se io ti "scattìo" un pugno in faccia, o ne vado orgoglioso e me ne fotto oppure chiedo scusa...non vado in giro dicendo "ma è stata la sua faccia a colpire la mia mano"


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ho sempre detto, e ribadisco per l'ultima volta, per te e per altri curiosi, di andare alla pagina 49 del famoso 3d...per verificare chi ha iniziato ad alzare i toni e a "pisciare fuori dal rinale"...
> 
> cioè...se io ti "scattìo" un pugno in faccia, o ne vado orgoglioso e me ne fotto oppure chiedo scusa...non vado in giro dicendo "ma è stata la sua faccia a colpire la mia mano"



Scattiò un...... = dare, mollare..... etc 

Rinale= vaso dove fare la pipì o pisciare :carneval::carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scattiò un...... = dare, mollare..... etc
> 
> Rinale= vaso dove fare la pipì o pisciare :carneval::carneval:


chiedo venia...

...l'indole palermitana no se puede "ammucciar" :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Ehh*

Ribadisco ancor nà vot che o strunz si stat tù che me rutt ò cazz in privato prima che ti rispunnett in chiaro.....nun fò nata vot ò chiavch!!!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ribadisco ancor nà vot che o strunz si stat tù che me rutt ò cazz in privato prima che ti rispunnett in chiaro.....nun fò nata vot ò chiavch!!!


a te in privato? mai scritto...ma ho capito a cosa ti riferisci...............................

comunque grazie...mi hai aperto gli occhi!!! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ribadisco ancor nà vot che o strunz si stat tù che me rutt ò cazz in privato prima che ti rispunnett in chiaro.....nun fò nata vot ò chiavch!!!



traductor 
Non fare un'altra volta lo stronzo! sei stato tu a rompermi il cazzo in privato! e questo prima che ti rispondessi in chiaro, non fare un'altra volta il fetente-stronzo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> chiedo venia...
> 
> ...l'indole palermitana no se puede "ammucciar" :mexican:


:up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Ah li abbiamo aperti tutti  gli occhi..e io non dimentico che tu mi davi del cazzaro...diceviche non era vero..adesso dici che hai capito...adesso si e prima no?guagliù chi è stat ò strunz?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Non va bene così Ultimo...
Hai scaricato l'amante
Ora c'è un'altra donna che piange

E capisci
Vengono poi da me
a chiedere una grazia

Bacio il ciccio Conte
Vossia mi deve vendicare

Ci tenevo tanto a fare la malafemmina
Ma sto picciotto mi ha scaricata

E non va bene

Allora dico
Va bene
Baciami il culo

Ci parlo io al picciotto Ultimo...

Non va bbene...
Ultimo...

Anche la minchia hai dei doveri...capisci?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah li abbiamo aperti tutti  gli occhi..e io non dimentico che tu mi davi del cazzaro...diceviche non era vero..adesso dici che hai capito...adesso si e prima no?guagliù chi è stat ò strunz?


risposi semplicemente ad una email ricevuta...

...email che a quanto pare diventò di pubblico dominio dopo 30secondi...

se tutti divulgassimo le discussioni private sui vari utenti di questo forum ritengo si aprirebbe una guerra senza fine con conseguente chiusura del sito...

ma comunque...non ho mai negato questa email...il cazzaro te l'ho dato, e continuo a dartelo, quando hai sparato cazzate su di me...ma ti do una attenuante:
non hai sparato a caxxo, hai espresso tue folli deduzioni ma a fronte di "evidenti" informazioni in tuo possesso...

-quando sostieni che rimorchio online, dici una fesseria ma adesso capisco che possa essere una tua deduzione in funzione di un qualcosa riferita in maniera storpiata...
-quando dici che non lascio mia moglie per strani interessi, dici sempre una assurda fesseria ma anche qui qualcuno può averti riferito chissà cosa facendo "un pizzico" di confusione...
-e anche nel combattere la mafia (nel mio piccolo) avendo io alcuni ruoli pubblici probabilmente ti è stato riferito qualcosa minimizzandone il significato

ecc..ecc..ecc..

AMICI E GUARDATI


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> risposi semplicemente ad una email ricevuta...
> 
> ...email che a quanto pare diventò di pubblico dominio dopo 30secondi...
> 
> ...


e qui sbagli e continui a sbagliare...nessun contenuto è stato reso di "dominio pubblico" soprattuto cose tue private!! quello che ci siamo scritti via mail è rimasto e rimarrà tra me e te...
quello che ho detto ad Oscuro è stato scritto e riscritto più volte ed era una cosa riferita alla sua persona...

ora tu vuoi continuare a dire che sono falsa e che ti ho diffamato? fai pure non ho nessun problema ...io SO quello che ho detto e ho cercato di chiarirlo anche sul forum....

in ogni caso chi mi vuole bene davvero e crede in me è ancora al mio fianco (e non mi riferisco solo ad Oscuro)


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e qui sbagli e continui a sbagliare...nessun contenuto è stato reso di "dominio pubblico" soprattuto cose tue private!! quello che ci siamo scritti via mail è rimasto e rimarrà tra me e te...
> quello che ho detto ad Oscuro è stato scritto e riscritto più volte ed era una cosa riferita alla sua persona...
> 
> *ora tu vuoi continuare a dire che sono falsa e che ti ho diffamato?* fai pure non ho nessun problema ...io SO quello che ho detto e ho cercato di chiarirlo anche sul forum....
> ...


a me la gente falsa e diffamatrice non fa problemi...anzi mi ci diverto 

non è il tuo caso...

ho molte più difficoltà con la gente ingenua...scemotta...li vado in crisi in quanto incontrollabili...

stai tranquilla gioia, con gente come me è sempre meglio averci a che fare per poco tempo :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a me la gente falsa e diffamatrice non fa problemi...anzi mi ci diverto
> 
> non è il tuo caso...
> 
> ...


ma basta, scendi dal pero, patàcca.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amante lasciata .
> 
> Ho risposto altre volte all'altra domanda, e proprio ora a Lostris


Posso chiederti cosa vi siete detti "prima"? Anzi. Cosa le hai detto tu prima di andarci a letto?

E cosa le hai detto quando l'hai "lasciata?"


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> risposi semplicemente ad una email ricevuta...
> 
> ...email che a quanto pare diventò di pubblico dominio dopo 30secondi...
> 
> ...


Eh no non vabbene solo io rimorchio online...al massimo Lothar...tu non puoi eh? Ecchecazzo...ci siamo spartiti il web io Lothar e Geko...tu ora vuoi entrare nel business...e non sei della famiglia...almeno fossi venuto a rendermi omaggio...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiederti cosa vi siete detti "prima"? Anzi. Cosa le hai detto tu prima di andarci a letto?
> 
> E cosa le hai detto quando l'hai "lasciata?"


Ultimo bastardo...
Ti ho mandato mia moglie a consolarti...
Con le istruzioni video: "Ultimo ti presento mia moglie, basta che la finisci di piangere!"...
E tu l'hai lusingata...

Ultimo ora piagne e dice che vuole il ciccio siciliano...

Ultimo non dovevi farti mia moglie e poi scaricarla...
L'accordo era che mi spedivi su Annuccia...

Ultimo il business...il business...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma basta, scendi dal pero, patàcca.


Scendere???

Perché non provi a raggiungermi tu invece???


----------



## geko (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no non vabbene solo io rimorchio online...al massimo Lothar...tu non puoi eh? Ecchecazzo...ci siamo spartiti il web io Lothar e *Geko*...tu ora vuoi entrare nel business...e non sei della famiglia...almeno fossi venuto a rendermi omaggio...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ma io mi riservo per poche elette... E comunque anche nel rimorchio on line, come altrove, sono tendenzialmente fedele. 

Lo so, lo so, ho ancora tanto da imparare, Conte.


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no non vabbene solo io rimorchio online...al massimo Lothar...tu non puoi eh? Ecchecazzo...ci siamo spartiti il web io Lothar e Geko...tu ora vuoi entrare nel business...e non sei della famiglia...almeno fossi venuto a rendermi omaggio...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Vorrà dire che verró a renderVI omaggio 

...per rimorchiare online...casomai se ne parla


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Scendere???
> 
> Perché non provi a raggiungermi tu invece???


AHAHAHAHAHAAH
Vero...
Quando mai la Sicilia è stata al nord?
Salgo in Sicilia?
E che sono Annibale? Da Cartagine?

Dai facciamo un raduno in Sicilia...

QUella si che sarebbe na mattana...

Voglio annucciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Scendere???
> 
> Perché non provi a raggiungermi tu invece???


Dovrei spostarmi veramente di molto... io non ho paura della fatica in sè, ma di doverla fare inutilmente.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Vorrà dire che verró a renderVI omaggio
> 
> ...per rimorchiare online...casomai se ne parla


Capisci?

[video=youtube;4hPw_u-z7zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hPw_u-z7zw&feature=related[/video]

Tutto è scritto:
al minuto uno e trenta vedi Ultimo in vestito nero al mio fianco, al minuto uno e 40 Lothar che rimprovera daniele...ecc..ecc...

Al minuto due e 58...vedi me e Lothar, e io dico a Lothar vedi qua le maestre sparano...la sala giochi è il forum...alla fine si intravvede un bambino con un aeroplanino in mano...quello sei tu...no? Ogni giorno io e Lothar ci troviamo per il rapportino giornaliero e ci diciamo...anche oggi abbiamo dato alla causa eh?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dovrei spostarmi veramente di molto... io non ho paura della fatica in sè, ma di doverla fare inutilmente.


Nulla è inutile se fatto con impegno e scopi (non dal verbo scopare)

Ovviamente bisogna vedere cosa ti aspetti e cosa cerchi...comunque saresti mia ospite...
...anche se con "raggiungere" non intendevo fisicamente dalle mie parti


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAH
> Vero...
> Quando mai la Sicilia è stata al nord?
> Salgo in Sicilia?
> ...


Se venite in Sicilia siete miei ospiti per almeno un giorno intero...per il resto della permanenza dovrei fare due conti


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Se venite in Sicilia siete miei ospiti per almeno un giorno intero...per il resto della permanenza dovrei fare due conti


Ma ci sarà un posto dove possiamo stare più giorni che so una sorta di centro sociale da occupare


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Nulla è inutile se fatto con impegno e scopi (non dal verbo scopare)
> 
> Ovviamente bisogna vedere cosa ti aspetti e* cosa cerchi*...comunque saresti mia ospite...
> ...anche se con "raggiungere" non *intendevo fisicamente dalle mie parti *


ma manco io.Senti, io sto nella regione dei patàcca, ce li ho autoctoni, non ho bisogno di spostarmi. Te lo ripeto, scendi dal pero.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Ma io mi riservo per poche elette... *E comunque anche nel rimorchio on line, come altrove, sono tendenzialmente fedele.
> 
> Lo so, lo so, ho ancora tanto da imparare, Conte.


gekino&Tebina per sempre

:inlove:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma manco io.Senti, io sto nella regione dei patàcca, ce li ho autoctoni, non ho bisogno di spostarmi. Te lo ripeto, scendi dal pero.


...e io ribadisco:
Raggiungimi tu sul pero se ne sei in grado


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...e io ribadisco:
> Raggiungimi tu sul pero se ne sei in grado


Lei è in grado di arrivare anche molto più in alto...


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci sarà un posto dove possiamo stare più giorni che so una sorta di centro sociale da occupare


Ma si, c'è tutto

Ma sto pensando a come sistemare in casa coloro i quali mi trovano poco simpatico...

...sai come si dice:
"tieniti stretti gli amici, e strettissimi i nemici"


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a me la gente falsa e diffamatrice non fa problemi...anzi mi ci diverto
> 
> non è il tuo caso...
> 
> ...


ti riferisci a me? bè preferisco essere cosi come sono.....


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lei è in grado di arrivare anche molto più in alto...


Che lo faccia allora invece di invitarmi a scendere


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Ho sensazione che provocare ancora simy non ti convenga....SOLO UNA MIA SENSAZIONE.....vedi tu......chiuderla qui no?


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Ahhh*

Ahh stai vedendo come sistemare i nemici...................:rotfl:uno qui dentro ci ha provato con me........si son perse le tracce........!!


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Che lo faccia allora invece di invitarmi a scendere


perchè dovrebbe se preferisce restare tra la "povera gente"? forse qui con noi si sta meglio....


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti riferisci a me? bè preferisco essere cosi come sono.....


Ma tu vai bene, e mi piaceva...

...sono io che sottovaluto gli aspetti negativi...

...gioia non ci pensare, ti voglio sempre bene e non ci perdi niente senza me


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Ehhh*

eh ma che ti piaceva simy l'avevamo capito tutti è........:rotfl:la cosa forse non era reciproca


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sensazione che provocare ancora simy non ti convenga....SOLO UNA MIA SENSAZIONE.....vedi tu......chiuderla qui no?


Ma invece quasi quasi adesso lo faccio veramente di provocarla, solo solo per sapere cosa potrebbe fare...

...facciamo così: evitami sto fastidio, fai finta che l'ho fatto e dimostrami cosa rischio


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> eh ma che ti piaceva simy l'avevamo capito tutti è........:rotfl:la cosa forse non era reciproca


Prima che io risponda:
Sii sincero...tua deduzione o te l'ha detto lei???


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma tu vai bene, e mi piaceva...
> 
> ...sono io che sottovaluto gli aspetti negativi...
> 
> ...gioia *non ci pensare, ti voglio sempre bene *e non ci perdi niente senza me


io non ci penso...è che continui a tirarmi in mezzo al discorso

anche io sono affezionata a te! non è che mi dimentico i momenti belli! e ce ne sono stati...punto!


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Sincero*

La verità?Mia deduzioni dettate dalle tue reazioni....!Leggiti....cosa ne deduci?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...e io ribadisco:
> Raggiungimi tu sul pero se ne sei in grado


ma essere in grado di far *CHE? 
*ma mi faccia il piacere, mi faccia!


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> eh ma che ti piaceva simy l'avevamo capito tutti è........:rotfl:la cosa forse non era reciproca





The Cheater ha detto:


> Prima che io risponda:
> Sii sincero...tua deduzione o te l'ha detto lei???


Mai detto!


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?Mia deduzioni dettate dalle tue reazioni....!Leggiti....cosa ne deduci?



ecco...perchè se dico le cose e me le scordo allora c'ho l'alzheimer


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Vabbè*

Dai ragazzi lasciam perdere no?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?Mia deduzioni dettate dalle tue reazioni....!Leggiti....cosa ne deduci?


Ma sempre deduzioni sono

Comunque, nel momento in cui Simona mi dirà CHE POSSO rispondere alla tua deduzioni lo faró...fermo restando che se insisti potrei anche farmi sfuggire qualche mezza risposta  

Una cosa è certa:
Ce l'hai bella sotto controllo


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma essere in grado di far *CHE?
> *ma mi faccia il piacere, mi faccia!


Lo facci...filini lo facci 

Comunque sbri...futtitinni...transiat...


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma sempre deduzioni sono
> 
> Comunque, nel momento in cui Simona mi dirà CHE POSSO rispondere alla tua deduzioni lo faró...fermo restando che se insisti potrei anche farmi sfuggire qualche mezza risposta
> 
> ...


e anche qui sbagli! 
io non sono sotto il controllo di nessuno!


----------



## oscuro (20 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma fatti sfuggire quello che vuoi...anzi ti invito a farlo......!Guarda che quello sotto controllo sono io e non lei......che considerazione hai delle donne?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Lo facci...filini lo facci
> 
> Comunque sbri...futtitinni...trans*E*at...


 in nome di Minerva... cmq era Totò, non Fantozzi. Lo vedi che non possiamo comunicare?


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in nome di Minerva... cmq era Totò, non Fantozzi. Lo vedi che non possiamo comunicare?


Yes...la E sbagliai 

Ma ribatto su Totò:
Anche fantozzi ripropose...citazioni entrambe legittime


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fatti sfuggire quello che vuoi...anzi ti invito a farlo......!Guarda che quello sotto controllo sono io e non lei......che considerazione hai delle donne?:rotfl:


Le donne?
Le uso a piacimento 

...ma pago bene :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e anche qui sbagli!
> io non sono sotto il controllo di nessuno!


Gioia ma come???
A lui le deduzioni vengono consentite e a me no???

Lasciami sereno nel mio mondo


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non va bene così Ultimo...
> Hai scaricato l'amante
> Ora c'è un'altra donna che piange
> 
> ...


Cavolo se capisco! eccome se capisco!! 
Ma nella vita si fanno delle scelte, e da cosa dipendono queste scelte conte? vado in breve e do la mia risposta "in breve" sinceramente manderei a fanculo la mia morale l'educazione quanto altro mi ha formato, ma nonostante sarei capace di farlo ( ed in parte l'ho fatto) devo rendere conto non solo a me stesso ma anche a chi mi circonda, le chiamiamo variabili? coincidenze? realtà ? chiamiamole come vogliamo ma quello che io penso sia realtà e parlo della conoscenza che ho di mia moglie mi porta a starmene buono tranquillo e vivermi la realtà che al momento mi circonda. Certo adesso so bene che le "realtà" possono cambiare in un flap! (Tebe :rotfl: ) ma sono pronto e maturo per confrontarmi con qualsiasi cambiamento il futuro dovesse portarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiederti cosa vi siete detti "prima"? Anzi. Cosa le hai detto tu prima di andarci a letto?
> 
> E cosa le hai detto quando l'hai "lasciata?"


Minchia!! così? mi fai sta domanda diretta senza altro scrivere? azzo!! si qua c'è lo zampino di Mattia! sei diventata una vera sicula! 

Conoscevo questa donna da tempo, e da tempo tra occhiate iniziali e dopo "amicizia" avvenuta tramite il mio lavoro ed incontri al bar si è creata una certa confidenza. Il tutto lasciato a "macerare" perchè ho sempre flirtato ma mai alla fine ho concluso e nel frattempo in parte allontanata visto il mio cambiamento dopo il tradimento.
Sempre tramite il mio lavoro ho incontrato nuovamente questa donna, e da subito sono partito "all'attacco" discorsi bar caffè e invogliata a venirmi a trovare al lavoro ( ma qua non posso dire le modalità ed i perchè, altrimenti capireste dove lavoro) comunque la situazione era diventata alquanto "intima" visto le allusioni ed il modo di pormi nello "scherzare" e da lei il tutto ricambiato. Ad un certo punto mi sono deciso e con una semplice frase dove dico, mi piacerebbe invitarti a cena.... lei ha risposto guardandomi piacerebbe anche a me ma devo riuscire ad organizzarmi, detta questa sua frase il tutto è diventato palese e stop! Siamo andati a cena e durante il tragitto ho affrontato il discorso dicendo che la situazione creata volevo diventasse chiara e che non ci fossero dubbi sulla storia che stava nascendo, non ho parlato ne di famiglia ne di figli ma facendo intendere che il rapporto era basato soltanto sul sesso e che questa attrazione mia era data non soltanto dalla sua bellezza ma anche dalla sua simpatia, ma che il tutto doveva rimanere racchiuso in questo. Una delle frasi che ho detto è stata questa, ( almeno si capisce dove volevo andare a parare e come lo facevo) sei sempre di uno splendore unico e guardarti e sentirti scherzare e ridere, uniti  tutti assieme mi fanno sentire un ragazzo con gli ormoni impazziti, e nel frattempo dicevo frasi dove comunicavo che comunque ero una persona matura che dietro ha una famiglia che ama e con cui sta bene. 

Lasciarla è stato alquanto imbarazzante, perchè lei mi dava risposte giuste, dove diceva, il nostro rapporto dall'inizio lo abbiamo chiarito e doveva soltanto essere "un'amicizia" più profonda. Ma lei ha parlato poco come io ho parlato poco, ma ero io che ero la a farfugliare qualcosa cercando in qualche modo di uscirne fuori e dicendo che ero convinto che se avessimo continuato, qualcosa o qualcuno avrebbe potuto vederci e far succedere un casino. Insomma traevo di qua e di la degli spunti che altro non erano scuse.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAH
> Vero...
> Quando mai la Sicilia è stata al nord?
> Salgo in Sicilia?
> ...


Prendo spunto per una battuta, so che posso permettermelo perchè tu scherzi come scherzo io  Attento che la cannuccia di Annuccia non si incazzi! a meno che.... non ti piace anche la cannuccia


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sensazione che provocare ancora simy non ti convenga....SOLO UNA MIA SENSAZIONE.....vedi tu......chiuderla qui no?


:up: ed anche a Sbri.. sarebbe da gentiluomini evitare altri discorsi.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Giugno 2012)

un riassunto per favore...ultimi sviluppi???
non ce la faccio prorpio a leggere tutto...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un riassunto per favore...ultimi sviluppi???
> non ce la faccio prorpio a leggere tutto...



Li vuoi seri o.... ?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Li vuoi seri o.... ?



eh???


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> eh???


Se vabhè!!

Allora io ho dato risposte a Tebe seriamente.
Nel frattempo Oscuro e The si bacchettavano e nel mezzo Sbri e Simy....  nel mezzo in senso lato anche se a loro due sarebbe piaciuto non nel senso lato ma..... stop la battuta dopo non la dico che è meglio :carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se vabhè!!
> 
> Allora io ho dato risposte a Tebe seriamente.
> Nel frattempo Oscuro e The si bacchettavano e nel mezzo Sbri e Simy....  nel mezzo in senso lato anche se a loro due sarebbe piaciuto non nel senso lato ma..... stop la battuta dopo non la dico che è meglio :carneval:


ti prego cla, torna a beccarmi come un tempo...almeno con te il livello, voglio dire, era abbastanza alto :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti prego cla, torna a beccarmi come un tempo...almeno con te il livello, voglio dire, era abbastanza alto :mrgreen:


qualcuno mi spiega cosa succede quando si disapprovano dei post?
qualcuno mi sa dire come mai mi hanno disapprovato gli ultimi 3 consecutivi?
qualcuno, inoltre, mi sa spiegare come mai mi hanno disapprovato anche il post di cui sopra?
e in fine, qualcuno prevede che verrà disapprovato anche quest'ultimo??? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> qualcuno mi spiega cosa succede quando si disapprovano dei post?
> qualcuno mi sa dire come mai mi hanno disapprovato gli ultimi 3 consecutivi?
> qualcuno, inoltre, mi sa spiegare come mai mi hanno disapprovato anche il post di cui sopra?
> e in fine, qualcuno prevede che verrà disapprovato anche quest'ultimo??? :mrgreen:


Allora se uno stesso post viene disapprovato da più persone fino ad un certo grado si cancella.
Non ho la più pallida idea come mai tre consecutivi.
Ma tu non temere
Sono come un indice di sgradimento o gradimento no?
Se i verdi prevalgono sui rossi sei ok no?

Eddai non dire ste cose no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un riassunto per favore...ultimi sviluppi???
> non ce la faccio prorpio a leggere tutto...


Ultimo ti rapisce e ti porta da me
Ti piace come sviluppo?

Ma devo stare attento alla cannuccia di annuccia...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se vabhè!!
> 
> Allora io ho dato risposte a Tebe seriamente.
> Nel frattempo Oscuro e The si bacchettavano e nel mezzo Sbri e Simy.... nel mezzo in senso lato anche se a loro due sarebbe piaciuto non nel senso lato ma..... stop la battuta dopo non la dico che è meglio :carneval:



adesso si che ho capito tutto...


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se uno stesso post viene disapprovato da più persone fino ad un certo grado si cancella.
> Non ho la più pallida idea come mai tre consecutivi.
> Ma tu non temere
> Sono come un indice di sgradimento o gradimento no?
> ...


mi sembrava una cosa mirata...3 di fila...il primo potevo capire, sul secondo chiedevo anche scusa ad un utente...sul terzo poi, quello di cui sopra indirizzato a claudio, mi è sembrata una autentica forzatura...

comunque, era solo per capire meglio...si, quasi tutti verdi...i rossi sono credo 6 in totale su 30...3 dei quali consecutivi :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi sembrava una cosa mirata...3 di fila...il primo potevo capire, sul secondo chiedevo anche scusa ad un utente...sul terzo poi, quello di cui sopra indirizzato a claudio, mi è sembrata una autentica forzatura...
> 
> comunque, era solo per capire meglio...si, quasi tutti verdi...i rossi sono credo 6 in totale su 30...3 dei quali consecutivi :mrgreen:


Se le date delle disapprovazioni sono molto vicine è probabile che siano stata 3 persone diverse a farle.


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se le date delle disapprovazioni sono molto vicine è probabile che siano stata 3 persone diverse a farle.




                                      21/06/2012 11:12

                                                               Discussione:                                                      Ho tradito, a voi la parola. 
                     Messaggio disapprovato da un utente. 
                                      20/06/2012 22:00

                                                               Discussione:                                                      Ancora legata all'ex ... 
                     Messaggio disapprovato da un utente. 
                                      20/06/2012 13:32

                                                               Discussione:                                                      Ho tradito, a voi la parola. 
                     Messaggio disapprovato da un utente.

il numero 3 ok, ci sta
il 2...boh...chiedevo anche scusa proprio a te...
ma quest'ultimo di oggi...boh, una battuta con claudio...mi sembra forzato

comunque davvero, era solo una curiosità :up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

Compà io non sono stato, detto ciò, ho detto la mia.

Qualche volta ho approvato, due volte se ricordo bene, mai a te :rotfl: 
Una volta volevo disapprovarti perchè proprio mi stavi sul beep, e lo scrissi che non potevo disapprovare e tu facesti la battuta. Ricordi ?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi sembrava una cosa mirata...3 di fila...il primo potevo capire, sul secondo chiedevo anche scusa ad un utente...sul terzo poi, quello di cui sopra indirizzato a claudio, mi è sembrata una autentica forzatura...
> 
> comunque, era solo per capire meglio...si, quasi tutti verdi...i rossi sono credo 6 in totale su 30...3 dei quali consecutivi :mrgreen:



i miei rispetti grande Cheat.. e 1 diamante:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà io non sono stato, detto ciò, ho detto la mia.
> 
> Qualche volta ho approvato, due volte se ricordo bene, mai a te :rotfl:
> Una volta volevo disapprovarti perchè proprio mi stavi sul beep, e lo scrissi che non potevo disapprovare e tu facesti la battuta. Ricordi ?


ahahahahah :mrgreen:

comunque no, non ricordo la battuta...che dicevo???


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i miei rispetti grande Cheat.. e 1 diamante:mrgreen:


i miei ossequi mastro


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahah :mrgreen:
> 
> comunque no, non ricordo la battuta...che dicevo???



Bhe.... nulla di che.. na cosuzza normale che ti rappresenta bene, na stronzata :rotfl: 

Visto che afa che abbiamo?


----------



## fightclub (21 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Niko alcune volte in questo forum sono stato contraddittorio, perchè ho sempre detto che la base della mia vita è sempre stata la sincerità, quindi di conseguenza dovrei dire a mia moglie quello che è successo.
> 
> Ma se hai letto alcuni interventi miei, ho anche scritto che non ho mai capito se è un bene o un male dire del tradimento, vedi discorsi passati con Farfalla ed altre persone.
> 
> ...


ti rispondo con la mia esperienza che di consigli faccio fatica a darne
io in questo ultimo anno ho cercato dentro di me le mie basi, il mio essere vivo le mie motivazioni nella vita
insomma ho fatto un po' di pulizia e trovato la mia essenza e da li sono ripartito, diverso, parecchio diverso e più me stesso, determinato nelle azioni ma anche nei pensieri

in questo il mio sport mi ha aiutato molto: fisicamente sono tornato indietro di mooolti anni, gli amici i compagni (e anche le compagne perchè no )  di squadra, la parte sociale dello sport mi hanno tirato fuori dal pantano m'hanno fatto riprendere l'autostima che mi mancava e visto che di sport individuale si parla nel mio caso m'ha dato molta fiducia nei miei mezzi

adesso che so cosa voglio a breve chiuderò la mia esperienza matrimoniale stando bene attento a non compromettere quella di padre che rimarrà centrale
non so cosa succederà ma i problemi vanno affrontati uno alla volta

appena un tassello (economico) andrà a posto sarò molto chiaro: 
moglie mia non ti considero più tale visto che negli ultimi anni non mi hai cagato di striscio e hai anche avuto il coraggio di tradirmi e se voglio rifarmi una vita cosa facciamo? separati in casa per favorire la tranquillità dei figli? me ne vado io e continuo a fare il padre? te ne vai tu e continui a fare la madre?
una delle tre è buona ma il punto di partenza e anche il risultato è sempre che la nostra coppia è morta e sepolta

tutto questo prima di cominciare un'altra storia

tu cosa vedi di te?
parti da lì


----------



## The Cheater (21 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe.... nulla di che.. na cosuzza normale che ti rappresenta bene, na stronzata :rotfl:
> 
> Visto che afa che abbiamo?


il fuoco c'è


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi sembrava una cosa mirata...3 di fila...il primo potevo capire, sul secondo chiedevo anche scusa ad un utente...sul terzo poi, quello di cui sopra indirizzato a claudio, mi è sembrata una autentica forzatura...
> 
> comunque, era solo per capire meglio...si, quasi tutti verdi...i rossi sono credo 6 in totale su 30...3 dei quali consecutivi :mrgreen:


Se sono 3 consecutivi significa che sono stati 3 utenti a colpire uno diverso dall'altro...
Una piccola cosca di malavitosi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i miei rispetti grande Cheat.. e 1 diamante:mrgreen:


Amico sparano...uno smeraldo...sta attento a non sbagliare a cliccare eh? Con sto caldo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico sparano...uno smeraldo...sta attento a non sbagliare a cliccare eh? Con sto caldo...


... non sudano solo i furbi


----------



## exStermy (21 Giugno 2012)

Novita'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Novita'?


ciao Stè, mi sei mancato


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Novita'?


ehy! che fine avevi fatto?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ti rispondo con la mia esperienza che di consigli faccio fatica a darne
> io in questo ultimo anno ho cercato dentro di me le mie basi, il mio essere vivo le mie motivazioni nella vita
> insomma ho fatto un po' di pulizia e trovato la mia essenza e da li sono ripartito, diverso, parecchio diverso e più me stesso, determinato nelle azioni ma anche nei pensieri
> 
> ...


A parere mio, quando un tradimento fa così male e quindi come esempio riporto il mio di tradimento, l'unica e sola alternativa, "amore o non amore", sarebbe quella di andarsene via. Questo perchè se fa così male è perchè si aveva una concezione sbagliata di quello che è amore, ed in questo caso mi riporto all'amore romantico a cui credo-credevo ( buh.) In questo discorso tralascio l'argomento figli, perchè prendendo questo argomento la situazione diverrebbe alquanto..... e preferisco non menzionarli. Perchè secondo me chi crede-credeva nell'amore romantico sa che il tradimento non esiste, e non esiste per nessun motivo, e continuare a stare con il partner anche superando il tradimento, sarà quel viso che più ami e che più ti ama che ti ricorda il tutto. Quindi per ricominciare bisognerebbe affrontare in maniera civile le discussioni del tradimento e sempre civilmente separarsi. ( Ma un discorso è scriverlo un discorso è la realtà che comunque a secondo delle situazioni che ci sono in famiglia possono anche corrispondere alla realtà.) Mentre invece c'è chi sceglie di rimanere e continuare un rapporto di "amore" e di percorso assieme dandosi la possibilità di ritrovarsi rinnovati, maturi, consapevoli e coppia a tutti gli effetti. E comunque qualsiasi situazione cambia a secondo delle personalità che hanno gli attori protagonisti del tradimento. E comunque per riuscire a capire quale sia la cosa giusta è impossibile, a meno che!! non si abbia la possibilità di rinascere più volte ripercorrere il tradimento e scegliere ogni volta strade diverse e valutare alla fine quale sia quella giusta, cosa impossibile.

Io vedo in me un uomo che, per forza di cose ha voluto scendere dal quel piedistallo di morale che come un'aurea lo segnava.  Vedo in me un uomo diverso che ha appreso una lezione di vita, e che quando pensa al suo futuro lo vede pronto ad affrontarlo, il come non te lo so dire, perchè ho imparato che soltanto quando un avvenimento accade riesci a capire quale è la maniera tua di affrontarlo, vero è che, quello che pensiamo di noi contribuisce ad aiutarti ad affrontare, ma altrettanto vero è che, la situazione devi viverla per sapere come agisci. Io adesso ripeto sto con la mia famiglia, e certe fisime mentali sono andate via. La mia situazione giornaliera è improntata soltanto su quello che si vive e le fisime mentali sulla parola tradimento sono un ricordo, e dicendo ricordo ribadisco che comunque ci sono e ci saranno sempre. ( Credo)


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parere mio, quando un tradimento fa così male e quindi come esempio riporto il mio di tradimento, l'unica e sola alternativa, "amore o non amore", sarebbe quella di andarsene via. Questo perchè se fa così male è perchè si aveva una concezione sbagliata di quello che è amore, ed in questo caso mi riporto all'amore romantico a cui credo-credevo ( buh.) In questo discorso tralascio l'argomento figli, perchè prendendo questo argomento la situazione diverrebbe alquanto..... e preferisco non menzionarli. Perchè secondo me chi crede-credeva nell'amore romantico sa che il tradimento non esiste, e non esiste per nessun motivo, e continuare a stare con il partner anche superando il tradimento, sarà quel viso che più ami e che più ti ama che ti ricorda il tutto. Quindi per ricominciare bisognerebbe affrontare in maniera civile le discussioni del tradimento e sempre civilmente separarsi. ( Ma un discorso è scriverlo un discorso è la realtà che comunque a secondo delle situazioni che ci sono in famiglia possono anche corrispondere alla realtà.) Mentre invece c'è chi sceglie di rimanere e continuare un rapporto di "amore" e di percorso assieme dandosi la possibilità di ritrovarsi rinnovati, maturi, consapevoli e coppia a tutti gli effetti. E comunque qualsiasi situazione cambia a secondo delle personalità che hanno gli attori protagonisti del tradimento. E comunque per riuscire a capire quale sia la cosa giusta è impossibile, a meno che!! non si abbia la possibilità di rinascere più volte ripercorrere il tradimento e scegliere ogni volta strade diverse e valutare alla fine quale sia quella giusta, cosa impossibile.
> 
> Io vedo in me un uomo che, per forza di cose ha voluto scendere dal quel piedistallo di morale che come un'aurea lo segnava.  Vedo in me un uomo diverso che ha appreso una lezione di vita, e che quando pensa al suo futuro lo vede pronto ad affrontarlo, il come non te lo so dire, perchè ho imparato che soltanto quando un avvenimento accade riesci a capire quale è la maniera tua di affrontarlo, vero è che, quello che pensiamo di noi contribuisce ad aiutarti ad affrontare, ma altrettanto vero è che, la situazione devi viverla per sapere come agisci. Io adesso ripeto sto con la mia famiglia, e certe fisime mentali sono andate via. La mia situazione giornaliera è improntata soltanto su quello che si vive e le fisime mentali sulla parola tradimento sono un ricordo, e dicendo ricordo ribadisco che comunque ci sono e ci saranno sempre. ( Credo)


Si dev'essere terribile dover cambiare così una pelle e una vestigia.
E i conflitti tra ideali a cui si è sempre creduto e vita reale sono enormi.
Ma sai Ultimo io vedo in te un uomo molto innamorato di sua moglie, e non certo un uomo che "ama troppo" quella donna. Ma un uomo che si vede, suo malgrado, ad accettarla per come è stata, per come è e per come sarà.

Lasciarsi.
Sai Utlimo in questi giorni penso molto a queste cose:
Uno è innamorato e veramente fa di tutto per la persona amata.
Ma cosa capita?
Questa persona amata, paffete si innamora di un altro.
Dato che è innamorata vuole lasciare questa persona per realizzare il suo sogno d'amore.
Non vuole tradire è? E' persona onesta.
Quindi anche se tu sei molto innamorato di me, ti lascio, perchè io sono innamorata di un altro e voglio vivere con lui e non con te.

Ma Ultimo ci pensi come resta sto povero tizio?
Abbandonato per un altro.

Poi lo so Ultimo, che ci sei rimasto un po' male, con il tuo tradimento.
Hai visto?
Ti sei guardato allo specchio e ti sei detto...
Ecco qua...
Visto?
Ciulare con un'altra non è affatto tutto quel che ci si aspettava...

Sai quando si va male in coppia?
Quando uno dei due pretende di sapere sempre cosa è giusto, corretto, onesto, condivisibile ecc..ecc..ecc...e lo impone all'altro...
Due persone che vanno avanti ponendosi sempre degli interrogativi sono più umili e meno pieni di sicumera amorosa...: fanno strada perchè fanno esperienza...

Ultimo sarò crudo con te...
Ok...lei è il tuo angelo ok?
Ogni tanto vedila solo come tua vacca da monta e concela per le feste.
Non so come spiegartelo, anche se non lo ammetteranno mai, le mogli in certi casi ci chiedono solo questo:
Di essere messe a novanta e di prenderlo.

Tutto il resto sono sovrastrutture.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dev'essere terribile dover cambiare così una pelle e una vestigia.
> E i conflitti tra ideali a cui si è sempre creduto e vita reale sono enormi.
> Ma sai Ultimo io vedo in te un uomo molto innamorato di sua moglie, e non certo un uomo che "ama troppo" quella donna. Ma un uomo che si vede, suo malgrado, ad accettarla per come è stata, per come è e per come sarà.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo in tutto. E me ne frego di chi dirà ma come ti permetti!! mi permetto eccome! mi permetto di dire che non dovevo essere tradito perchè un marito perfetto, certo con le sue imperfezioni, ma non da essere tradito, quindi mi sta bene il metterla a 90 e godermi tutto quello che posso. Yeahhhhhhhh!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in tutto. E me ne frego di chi dirà ma come ti permetti!! mi permetto eccome! mi permetto di dire che non dovevo essere tradito perchè un marito perfetto, certo con le sue imperfezioni, ma non da essere tradito, quindi mi sta bene il metterla a 90 e godermi tutto quello che posso. Yeahhhhhhhh!!


E fanculo gli insegnamenti di vita delle maestreeeeeeeeeeee
O Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh....
Siamo uomini o donnette eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in tutto. E me ne frego di chi dirà ma come ti permetti!! mi permetto eccome! mi permetto di dire che *non dovevo essere tradito perchè un marito perfetto*, certo con le sue imperfezioni, ma non da essere tradito, quindi mi sta bene il metterla a 90 e godermi tutto quello che posso. Yeahhhhhhhh!!


cla...non è da te...

il tradimento è un errore sempre...non è che tu lo meriti meno di altri...

non è che un marito assente, distaccato, disamorato merita di essere tradito...semmai merita di essere mollato, non credi???

il tradimento avviene quasi sempre senza motivi specifici, e anzi (io per primo mi autocritico) trovare attenuanti non fa che rendere più squallido quanto avvenuto..."ahhh mia moglie mi ignorava e io ho ceduto ad una tentazione"...troppo scarso...:unhappy:

se deve avvenire AVVIENE...puoi essere perfetto o no...

non vedere il tradimento come una punizione...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cla...non è da te...
> 
> il tradimento è un errore sempre...non è che tu lo meriti meno di altri...
> 
> ...


Can che non magna in casa: magna fora.
Questa è una legge più universale di quella di Newton.

Ciccio pasciuto
mai visto
cornuto!

Però dei...
Siccome sono loro a decidere
Si abbiamo ceduto alla tentazione eh?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cla...non è da te...
> 
> il tradimento è un errore sempre...non è che tu lo meriti meno di altri...
> 
> ...


è VERO...
però permetti ti incazzi uin pochino di più se ,come nel caso di ultimo,non le hai mai fatto mancare nulla..
cmq...
si tradisce punto...è vero..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è VERO...
> però permetti ti incazzi uin pochino di più se ,come nel caso di ultimo,non le hai mai fatto mancare nulla..
> cmq...
> si tradisce punto...è vero..


Ma sta tenta...
Le conosco quelle serpi...
Ultimo è genuinamente convinto di non averle fatto mancare nulla.
Parli con lei?
DI SICURO
Lei troverà il modo di dire che è colpa di Ultimo.

Tagliatemi il ciccio
Ma nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che nell'arte di giustificarsi le donne hanno di quei numeri che non ti dico.

La faccenda è biblica dalla Genesi.
Cosa fa la donna appena creata?
Inciucini con il serpente no?

E poi come si giustifica?
Il serpente ( che tu dio hai creato) mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato.
Quindi dio è colpa tua perchè hai fatto il serpente astuto intortatore e io donna dannatamente curiosa...quindi colpa tua, e non mia.

Noi mariti anagramma di martiri!
Per quanto ci impegnamo lei avrà sempre qualcosa da ridire e da disapprovare.

QUindi la moglie di Ultimo non l'ha tradito.
Eì stata vittima di un serpente intortatore no?
E la colpa è di Ultimo che non ha saputo proteggerla da questo mondo di intortatori.
Povera moglie...Ultimo colpevole di averla lasciata tra le braccia di un intortatore bell'imbusto.
Quindi Ultimo doveva tenerla più bastonata sta donna ed essere meno accondiscendente con lei no?

Lui invece si è fidato...
E lei c'è cascata come una pera cotta no?
Vittima della sua vanità.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è VERO...
> però permetti ti incazzi uin pochino di più se ,come nel caso di ultimo,non le hai mai fatto mancare nulla..
> cmq...
> si tradisce punto...è vero..


io credo che si incazzi alla stessa maniera anche colui che è stato meno perfetto...

...anzi, essendo imperfetto appunto, magari si incazza di più 

che poi, proprio le donne, quando non sanno a cosa appigliarsi giocano sempre la carta delle ATTENZIONI...
"si, non mi hai fatto mancare nulla...però in certi momenti...alcune attenzioni mi mancavano"...

e tu uomo rispondi:
"ma come? io sempre affettuoso, bacio mattina e sera, coccole davanti la tv, sorrisi ecc.."

e lei:
"si è vero...ma mi è capitato di piangere la notte, mentre dormivi...oppure momenti di sconforto mentre eri a lavoro"

e tu:
"ma cazzo...se dormivo di notte??? e al lavoro come facevo a sapere che avevi???"

e lei:
"ehhh ma non volevo disturbarti...ma magari pensavo te ne accorgessi...ma non fa niente, non è colpa tua..."

...guarda...meglio dirsi "ahhho, è capitato...mi spiace ma evitiamo sceneggiate sulle cause"


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cla...non è da te...
> 
> il tradimento è un errore sempre...non è che tu lo meriti meno di altri...
> 
> ...



Compà, io ho scritto che la soggettività è prerogativa di ogni essere umano, permetti tu che, io nonostante avessi le motivazioni per tradire e non l'ho  fatto, e invece vengo tradito senza averne quelle colpe che di solito portano al tradimento mi fanno alzare al voce ed incazzare? Permetti che un uomo come me nonostante conoscitore della vita e delle belle cose come delle schifezze, si incazza e dice ora basta!! ora sbaglio anche io nonostante so di sbagliare! vuoi chiamarmi un bastardo razionale? ok mi sta bene, mi sta benissimo! ma sono reale! reale al tal punto da dire che io amo mia moglie, ma come forma mentale in questo momento manco staminkia mi farà ritornare il pirla di prima, amo stare così, amo quello che sono adesso, e mi vivo la vita di adesso, e se questo vuol dire concordare col mettere a 90 mia moglie quando a me mi va! lo faccio, come lo facevo prima d'altronde, ma con mentalità diversa e se vuoi mentalità di convenienza, ma sempre il tutto voluto da me.

Le attenuanti ci sono come non ci sono, il tradimento è sempre un atto sbagliato ( ma ti ricordo che per me il tradimento è soprattutto sbagliato per chi lo commette e di riflesso per quel pirla che credeva nell'amore romantico)

Il mio tradimento ripeto è stato voluto, ora mi sento come ho scritto qualche pagina dietro sceso dal piedistallo. 

Ha un'altra cosa che mi sono scordato e che in parte ho accennato sopra, tu scrivi, che vuoi o non vuoi il tradimento avviene senza motivi specifici, io i motivi specifici li ho avuti e di diverse forme e di tutti i tipi, ma non ho tradito. Ehm prima del suo tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> Le conosco quelle serpi...
> Ultimo è genuinamente convinto di non averle fatto mancare nulla.
> Parli con lei?
> ...



Conte dire che sei un mito e dire nulla.

Solo su una cosa devo riprenderti, lei mi ha detto che sono sempre stato un marito perfetto, io gli ho creduto, se poi mi ha preso per il culo questo lo sa solo Dio.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo che si incazzi alla stessa maniera anche colui che è stato meno perfetto...
> 
> ...anzi, essendo imperfetto appunto, magari si incazza di più
> 
> ...


si cose che capitano................
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzz
mi è venuta una stanchezza se penso alla sceneggiate.....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo che si incazzi alla stessa maniera anche colui che è stato meno perfetto...
> 
> ...anzi, essendo imperfetto appunto, magari si incazza di più
> 
> ...


Non ti dico nulla, solo rileggiti e dimmi se non sei contraddittorio, ma gli esempi che vanno a convenienza scusa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte dire che sei un mito e dire nulla.
> 
> Solo su una cosa devo riprenderti, lei mi ha detto che sono sempre stato *un marito perfetto*, io gli ho creduto, se poi mi ha preso per il culo questo lo sa solo Dio.


Clà, ma tu ci hai mai pensato che forse... le sia partito l'embolo proprio per quello? A me sei sembrato sempre molto, troppo protettivo nei suoi confronti. Ma una persona deve stare sulle proprie gambe, senza stampelle. Non partire dicendo che allora ci si può lamentare di tutto. Io parto dall'assunto che nessuno meriti un tradimento. Ma io credo che impazzirei con un marito che mi tratta come una bambola di porcellana.


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Clà, ma tu ci hai mai pensato che forse... le sia partito l'embolo proprio per quello? A me sei sembrato sempre molto, troppo protettivo nei suoi confronti. Ma una persona deve stare sulle proprie gambe, senza stampelle. Non partire dicendo che allora ci si può lamentare di tutto. Io parto dall'assunto che nessuno meriti un tradimento. Ma io credo che impazzirei con un marito che mi tratta come una bambola di porcellana.


si' ma e' sempre l'effetto che devasta, mica la causa...

sempre corna so'...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Clà, ma tu ci hai mai pensato che forse... *le sia partito l'embolo proprio per quello*? A me sei sembrato sempre molto, troppo protettivo nei suoi confronti. Ma una persona deve stare sulle proprie gambe, senza stampelle. Non partire dicendo che allora ci si può lamentare di tutto. Io parto dall'assunto che nessuno meriti un tradimento. Ma io credo che impazzirei con un marito che mi tratta come una bambola di porcellana.


perchè no siamo mai contente...
cmq...
marito perfetto o no..qualcuno ha incrociato il suo sguardo...hanno fatto un pezzo di strada insieme...
secondo me sarebbe accaduto anche se non l'avesse trattata come una bambola...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Clà, ma tu ci hai mai pensato che forse... le sia partito l'embolo proprio per quello? A me sei sembrato sempre molto, troppo protettivo nei suoi confronti. Ma una persona deve stare sulle proprie gambe, senza stampelle. Non partire dicendo che allora ci si può lamentare di tutto. Io parto dall'assunto che nessuno meriti un tradimento. Ma io credo che impazzirei con un marito che mi tratta come una bambola di porcellana.


Protettivo io? Sbri lei non voleva avere rapporti sociali di nessun tipo, etcetc, la cosa è al contrario Sbri, lei è sempre stata troppo dolce tenera e atta soltanto al benessere suo e gli stava bene tutto, ti ricordo che quello che parlava e cercava un dialogo ero io, non lei. 

E poi dopo il tradimento abbiamo parlato tanto, alla fine la conclusione è stata soltanto una, infatuazione e paura di dirmi di aiutarla altrimenti avrei potuto massacrare lui, ma questa è stata soltanto una scusa che lei si è cercata perchè voleva tradirmi.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' ma e' sempre l'effetto che devasta, mica la causa...
> 
> sempre corna so'...



bravo.....
non solo siamo cornuti...e pure colpa nostra adesso????
e meno male che ultimo la trattava bene..pensa un po se l'avesse trattata male..o le avesse dato poche attenzioni...

si dice...
FALLA COME VUOI SEMPRE COCUZZA E'....
(in questo cazzo non è cocuzza ma...va bene uguale no?)


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' ma e' sempre l'effetto che devasta, mica la causa...
> 
> sempre corna so'...


Indubbiamente.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compà, io ho scritto che la soggettività è prerogativa di ogni essere umano, *permetti tu che, io nonostante avessi le motivazioni per tradire e non l'ho  fatto, e invece vengo tradito* senza averne quelle colpe che di solito portano al tradimento mi fanno alzare al voce ed incazzare? Permetti che un uomo come me nonostante conoscitore della vita e delle belle cose come delle schifezze, *si incazza e dice ora basta*!! ora sbaglio anche io nonostante so di sbagliare! vuoi chiamarmi un bastardo razionale? ok mi sta bene, mi sta benissimo! ma sono reale! reale al tal punto da dire che *io amo mia moglie, ma come forma mentale in questo momento manco staminkia mi farà ritornare il pirla di prima*, amo stare così, amo quello che sono adesso, e mi vivo la vita di adesso, e se questo vuol dire concordare col mettere a 90 mia moglie quando a me mi va! lo faccio, come lo facevo prima d'altronde, ma con mentalità diversa e se vuoi mentalità di convenienza, ma sempre il tutto voluto da me.
> 
> *Le attenuanti ci sono *come non ci sono, il tradimento è sempre un atto sbagliato ( ma ti ricordo che per me il tradimento è soprattutto sbagliato per chi lo commette e di riflesso per quel pirla che credeva nell'amore romantico)
> 
> ...


cla, il discorso che ti faccio è diverso:

temo che tu possa goderti questo momento di ribellione "molto meno" di quanto non faresti con maggiore lucidità e fatalismo...temo, altresì, che tu possa svegliarti tra un paio d'anni e pensare "ma che cazzo ho fatto?"

gli errori li facciamo tutti in ogni campo...ma se proprio non possiamo farne a meno di compierli, che questi avvengano almeno con cognizione e soddisfazione...

vuoi farti "quattru ficcate" extra??? fattele, ma elimina la rabbia e lo spirito di vendetta...te le godi la metà e te ne pentirai...

io quando stavo con l'altra, posso assicurarti che ero lucidissimo...pensavo "ne pagherò le conseguenze ed è giusto che sia così, ne vale la pena??? SI NE VALE LA PENA!!!"

tu invece mi sembri quasi in un nuovo corpo non tuo...e temo che il tuo eventuale pentimento di questo stato d'animo possa rivelarsi devastante...

torna il claudio di prima, oppure rimani come sei ma sii sereno e non vendicativo...e sopratutto STAI ATTENTO a non farti beccare perchè la carta del "ah ti ho tradita ma tu hai prima tradito me" non pagherà...anzi, potrebbe rivelarsi una rovina!!!


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bravo.....
> non solo siamo cornuti...e pure colpa nostra adesso????
> e meno male che ultimo la trattava bene..pensa un po se l'avesse trattata male..o le avesse dato poche attenzioni...
> 
> ...


lapsus freudiano...
volevo dire caso...

giuro che non l'ho fatto apposta....e che parte da solo parte...


----------



## The Cheater (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si cose che capitano................
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti dico nulla, solo rileggiti e dimmi se non sei contraddittorio, ma gli esempi che vanno a convenienza scusa?


era un esempio paradossale e ironico...cazzo, un po' di elasticità guys :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lapsus freudiano...
> volevo dire caso...
> 
> giuro che non l'ho fatto apposta....e che parte da solo parte...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è il caldo Annuccia


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> bravo.....
> non solo siamo cornuti...e pure colpa nostra adesso????
> e meno male che ultimo la trattava bene..pensa un po se l'avesse trattata male..o le avesse dato poche attenzioni...
> 
> ...


E fai benissimo a non cascarci...

io ho sempre letto di intortatori e di gente caduta nelle loro trappole psicologiche...

maro' come mi girano quando leggo quelli colpiti dalle sindromi di Stoccolma...


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lapsus freudiano...
> volevo dire caso...
> 
> giuro che non l'ho fatto apposta....e che parte da solo parte...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è il caldo Annuccia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò quello ci sta sempre in mezzo....è un po sempre colpa sua no???
si fa caldo...


----------



## exStermy (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lapsus freudiano...
> volevo dire caso...
> 
> giuro che non l'ho fatto apposta....e che parte da solo parte...


ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lapsus freudiano...
> volevo dire caso...
> 
> giuro che non l'ho fatto apposta....e che parte da solo parte...


auahahahahhaahhaahahhahaahah muoio!!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cla, il discorso che ti faccio è diverso:
> 
> temo che tu possa goderti questo momento di ribellione "molto meno" di quanto non faresti con maggiore lucidità e fatalismo...temo, altresì, che tu possa svegliarti tra un paio d'anni e pensare "ma che cazzo ho fatto?"
> 
> ...



Capisco benissimo che messaggio vuoi darmi, e tu capisci se ti dico che io sono sempre stato nella mia parte oscura quello che sono adesso.  The la mia razionalità non è data da rabbia, e il mio tradimento nemmeno, mi sono dato l'imput per conoscere il corpo di una donna e fare conoscere il mio stop. Sono più bastardo di quanto si creda compà.. e credimi. Ma so tenere a freno i lati oscuri tranquillo.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahhaahhaahahhahaahah muoio!!


pure io
sugnu motta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò quello ci sta sempre in mezzo....è un po sempre colpa sua no???
> si fa caldo...



Capisco che in questa risposta ti riferisci a simy, ma evita a questo punto di scrivere a a quello, e scrivi "caldo". Qua so tutti maliziosi e capisco male :rotfl:

Signori i vi saluto, questo pomeriggio vado a pescare coi bimboli miei... mmmmmm me li coccolo e stasera si mangia pesce!!!!! ( se non pesco nulla vado a comprarlo ) aauahaahaahahaha


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capisco che in questa risposta ti riferisci *a simy*, ma evita a questo punto di scrivere a a quello, e scrivi "caldo". Qua so tutti maliziosi e capisco male :rotfl:
> 
> Signori i vi saluto, questo pomeriggio vado a pescare coi bimboli miei... mmmmmm me li coccolo e stasera si mangia pesce!!!!! ( se non pesco nulla vado a comprarlo ) aauahaahaahahaha


ma non si riferiva a Sbriciolata??? ma perchè io sto sempre in mezzo


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non si riferiva a Sbriciolata??? *ma perchè io sto sempre in mezzo *


*

perchè ti vogliamo bene

mmmua....(bacio)*


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè ti vogliamo bene
> 
> mmmua....(bacio)[/B]


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Capisco che in questa risposta ti riferisci a simy, ma evita a questo punto di scrivere a a quello, e scrivi "caldo". Qua so tutti maliziosi e capisco male :rotfl:
> 
> Signori i vi saluto, questo pomeriggio vado a pescare coi bimboli miei... mmmmmm me li coccolo e stasera si mangia pesce!!!!! ( se non pesco nulla vado a comprarlo ) aauahaahaahahaha




buono....
ciao e divertiti..
anche io tra un po levo le tende...vado a prendere piccina mia e mi godo il relax del fine settimana.....


----------

